#ubuntuone 2010-03-22
<duanedesign> Claudinux: i have a python script that looks for some known issues
<duanedesign> wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~duanedesign/ubuntuone-client-diagnose.py
<duanedesign> then run it with
<duanedesign> python ubuntuone-client-diagnose.py
<Claudinux> duanedesign, can i paste here the result?
<duanedesign> paste.ubuntu.com
<duanedesign> Claudinux: paste them there and after you hit the paste button the page it generates, post that address here
<Claudinux> duanedesign, http://paste.ubuntu.com/399030/
<duanedesign> Claudinux: ok lets take a look at your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<duanedesign> Claudinux: could you paste that at paste.ubuntu.com
<Claudinux> duanedesign, http://paste.ubuntu.com/399033/
<duanedesign> Claudinux: do you use a proxy?
<Claudinux> duanedesign, no, i use a UMTS internet key
<duanedesign> it looks like its not connecting
<Claudinux> duanedesign, so, any way to solve this issue?
<duanedesign> Claudinux: It would be better if we filed a bug. The Ubuntu ONe devs come in tommorrow and they will more than likely be able to help you,
<duanedesign> Claudinux: you are on Lucid. Are you using the version of Ubuntu One out of the repository or do you have one of the PPA's
<Claudinux> duanedesign, i'm using default ubuntuone version installed on lucid beta1
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> Claudinux: and um the problem is that selecting connect crashes the Ubuntu One
<Claudinux> duanedesign, I've a crash when i try to open ubuntuone-client
<duanedesign> Claudinux: throught the /Me Menu/ you select Ubuntu One and it crashes?
<duanedesign> Claudinux: I am filling a bug for you
<duanedesign> Claudinux: what do you get when you try and lauch ubuntuone from the Terminal the command.
<duanedesign> /usr/bin/ubuntuone-preferences
<Claudinux> duanedesign, that command now open a window «ubuntuone preferences» but without any information on my account
<duanedesign> Claudinux: ok
<Claudinux> sometimes i have a crash
<duanedesign> open a browser
<Claudinux> ok
<duanedesign> one.ubuntu.com/account/machines
<Claudinux> ok
<Claudinux> i've opened the page duanedesign
<duanedesign> can you add your computere htere
<duanedesign> there
<Claudinux> no, I can only remove added machines
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> run the command
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client-tools
<duanedesign> After that installs run the following in the Terminal:
<duanedesign> u1sync --authorize
<duanedesign> The webpage will come up asking you to login then it should ask you to add your computer.
<Claudinux> duanedesign, great...it works :D
<duanedesign> ok good
<duanedesign> :)
<Claudinux> thanks duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> Claudinux: if you get any of those crashes coe back and we will look at that
<Claudinux> ok duanedesign i'll do that
<Claudinux> :)
<coop> when i launch ubuntuone i get an "!" in the icon when i left click, it crashes and i get a bug report window
<coop> i tried this in 9.10 and beta of 10.04
<duanedesign> which are you using now?
<duanedesign> coop: 10.04?
<coop> 9.10
<duanedesign> coop: ok
<duanedesign> coop: do you have anything in the file ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<coop> duanedesign: works on one machine, not this one? I completely uninstalled and reinstalled
<coop> duanedesign: unexpected error; then KEY ERROR
<duanedesign> coop: could paste the file at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<duanedesign> after hitting the paste button, you will post the address from the page it generates with your post
<coop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/399068/
<duanedesign> coop: ok
<duanedesign> coop: strange you are the third person with that bug today
<duanedesign> good news is we can fix it
<coop> duanedesign: total faith in u :)
<coop> duanedesign: can u fix it right now?
<coop> :)
<coop> duanedesign: do u have a link to the bug?
<duanedesign> yes
<duanedesign> and yes
<duanedesign> :)
<coop> have to admit http://paste.ubuntu.com is an AWESOME little tool?
<coop> duanedesign: would u mind posting that link?
<duanedesign> yeah i was just working out the command to remove the corrupted metadata
<duanedesign> rm ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/vm/shares/2/1/7/21702da2-9084-4ed7-812b-65d674118e4b
<duanedesign> you will quit ubuntnu one first
<duanedesign> then run
<duanedesign> u1sdtool -q
<duanedesign> in the Terminal that will quit the syncdaemon
<duanedesign> then the 'rm' command
<duanedesign> U1 will regenerate the metadata when you restart
<duanedesign> ill get the link...
<duanedesign> coop: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/506559
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 506559 in ubuntuone-client "Syncdaemon KeyError: Client opens apport whenever I click on the applet" [Low,Confirmed]
<duanedesign> that should fix you up
 * Pillowtester is away: busy sleeping
<espen77> are there any plans for getting bookmarks at u1-webpage?
<duanedesign> espen77: hello
<duanedesign> espen77: are you asking about a page at one.ubuntu.com where you can view your firefox bookmarks?
<duanedesign> bug 535599
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535599 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One Doesn't Upload; KeyError: 'Incorrect In State'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535599
<CardinalFang> Damn, this is some good coffee.
<CardinalFang> So good, I don't even mind netsplits.
<duanedesign> CardinalFang: haha. That must be good coffee
<CardinalFang> I'm 35 years old, and just discovering it.  I tried terrible coffee all my life.  I just found out there is good stuff.
<duanedesign> rye: if you have time today could you look at the bug i posted^^^^. The user came in over the weekend and I was unable to solve his problem.
 * Pillowtester is away: Occupée
<rye> incorrect in state... hm, something rings a bell
 * rye will reboot now to collect some logs as per syncdaemon speed, will return in couple of minutes
<duanedesign> if someone deletes their token in the new version of Ubuntu One (in Lucid) Does opening Ubuntu One preferences from the 'Me Menu' open the web page to prompt the user to add their computer
<rye> duanedesign, mine did
<rye> duanedesign, but couchdb replication for new users is definitely broken :(
<duanedesign> rye: ok, wanted to make sure. Need to set aside some time today to fix mine. hard to provide support when you cant test, reproduce issues, etc.
<rye> duanedesign, need one more reboot now and then I will start being frendly :)
<leagris> hello, is there a fuse or kernel fs for ubuntuone?
<rye> leagris, hello, no, sync is performed by a client app only
<leagris> rye, no webdav or rsync?
<rye> leagris, no, at this time these features are not planned
<rye> though I believe that webdav is something that I'd like to see as well
<leagris> thank you rye
<leagris> rye, yes, webdav, caldav would be very usefull
<gabrielgal22> hi
<duanedesign> gabrielgal22: hello
<gabrielgal22> hi
<gabrielgal22> how can I see files in your ubuntu account?
<gabrielgal22> only by specific sharing?
<CardinalFang> gabrielgal22, we let one share folders with specific people, or single files with the anonymous public.
<PaulGit> follow sil
<PaulGit> oops wrong window
<CardinalFang> Ha.
<duanedesign> fsm-cache: hit=6775 miss=12086 - What do the hit an miss stand for?
<rye> nessita, ^
<rye> duanedesign, let's try to fix your couchdb?
<duanedesign> ok :)
<rye> duanedesign, first of all, you have \n's in your pid file, right?
<duanedesign> rye: yes. Deleting the file results in the file being recreates with the /ns
<duanedesign> there are several bug reports because it affects several apps
<duanedesign> none have much info though
<duanedesign> bug 530541
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530541 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch-service crashed with RuntimeError in run_couchdb()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530541
<rye> duanedesign, what's the couchdb-bin version?
<rye> duanedesign, second question - you seem to be running system-wide couchdb, could you please check what happens when you turn that off?
<duanedesign> kk
<duanedesign> couchdb        0.10.0-1ubuntu
<rye> duanedesign, 0.10.0-1ubuntu2
<rye> ?
<duanedesign> let me widen the terminal and do that again :P
<rye> duanedesign, more, is there anything in ~/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.stdout
<rye> :)
<duanedesign> couchdb            0.10.0-1ubuntu2
<rye> duanedesign, ok, I am not able to say "Hey, upgrade to a newer version, really, really!"
<rye> duanedesign, now about system wide thingie and the stdout stuff
<duanedesign> ok. what is system-wide couchdb?
 * CardinalFang hugs rye.
<rye> duanedesign, well, I am afraid to tell you ,, but it looks like you have one
<duanedesign> rye: i mean why is it starting?
<duanedesign> instead of the peruser instance
<rye> duanedesign, ps aux | grep [c]ouchdb | pastebinit
<rye> duanedesign, you have both
<rye> duanedesign, I believe
<rye> CardinalFang, whaaaat? I am just hitting random targets using random-sized bullets :)
<duanedesign> rye: yes i have seen both
<CardinalFang> duanedesign, pkg couchdb-bin = binaries to be used any way anyone wants .  pkg couchdb = config files that start system service at boot time
<CardinalFang> We depend on 'couchdb-bin' only.
<rye> CardinalFang, duanedesign, but I believe we can shut down the system-wide instance first, try to restart the desktopcouch and see whether it breaks, right?
<CardinalFang> Yeah.  $ sudo /etc/init.d/couchdb stop    # I think
<CardinalFang> Though, after that, $ sudo killall beam beam.smp    # Not sure init files terminate all daemons.
<rye> CardinalFang, that would kill all erlang processes, both system-wide and user-wide
<rye> user-wide, awesome
<rye> duanedesign, kill them all, and desktopcouch service as well
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> rye: ok
<rye> ok
<duanedesign> there quit
<CardinalFang> rye, duanedesign, line 125 of desktopcouch/start_local_couchdb.py , we loop several times, trying to get a PID to use.  I want to know if a much longer wait will find it.
<CardinalFang> I have to go AFK right now.
<duanedesign> CardinalFang: thank you
<rye> CardinalFang, but it looks like it does not want to write pid no matter how long we are waiting for it... well, we'll test :)
<duanedesign> rye: i did notice the system wide couch instance seemed to be working
<CardinalFang> Do you think you can talk duanedesign through adding a few more timeout durations, rye?
<CardinalFang> Oh, the PID file *never* has a valid value?
<CardinalFang> Even now?
<duanedesign> before i quit them all
<CardinalFang> Waiting more won't help with that, if it is still empty(-ish).
<rye> CardinalFang, sure, ... It is strange that \n's are written there, multiple times. Why can't it write it once then?
<rye> duanedesign, ok, requesting current status... Killed couchdbs count, killed desktopcouch processes count
<CardinalFang> I'd try removing the PID file, then starting.
<duanedesign> rye: yes sir
<CardinalFang> I don't know the internals of couchdb.  I will ask #couchdb when I get back, if nothing comes up.
<CardinalFang> Back in ~45min!
<rye> "yes" is not a valid integer :-P
 * CardinalFang goes afk.
<duanedesign> lol
<duanedesign> rye: so whats next?
<duanedesign> i had a a bunch of ubuntuone-preferences processes going. Seems U1 is syncing fine but ubuntuone-preferences doesnt start
<rye> duanedesign, when you killed everything, start desktopcouch-service in the terminal and see what happens
<duanedesign> rye: hmm. same error
<duanedesign> 2010-03-22 17:37:11,716 - Pid file does not contain int: '\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n'
<rye> duanedesign, ok, now could you please see what's inside stdout log for couchdb?
<bladerunner> honk?
<rye> bladerunner, hi
<bladerunner> hi rye
<bladerunner> I was talking to duanedesign on friday night (I think anyway) about a bug I'm having
<bladerunner> he (or she) said he'd send it to you?
<rye> bladerunner, loading friday log...
<dobey> duanedesign: hrmmm
<bladerunner> it's 535599
<bladerunner> if that helps
<rye> ubottu, bug #535599
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535599 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One Doesn't Upload; KeyError: 'Incorrect In State'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535599
 * rye is lazy
<duanedesign> rye: man took forever to load. big file....http://paste.ubuntu.com/399431/
<duanedesign> hi bladerunner
<rye> bladerunner, I believe you have restarted/relogged-in, could you please pastebin current syncdaemon-exeptions.log ?
<bladerunner> hi duanedesign
<bladerunner> okie doke, just a sec
<rye> {error_logger,{{2010,3,22},{17,37,12}},"inet_parse:~p:~p: erroneous line, SKIPPED~n",["/etc/hosts",65360]}
<rye> duanedesign, {error_logger,{{2010,3,22},{17,37,12}},"inet_parse:~p:~p: erroneous line, SKIPPED~n",["/etc/hosts",65360]}
<rye> could you please post your /etc/hosts ?
<bladerunner> will do,
<bladerunner> but the syncdaemon-exceptions.log...
<bladerunner> it's blank...
<bladerunner> but then I have like 4 that say syncdaemon-exceptions.log.2010-03-19
<bladerunner> and 3 of THOSE are blank
<bladerunner> and one has some data...
<rye> bladerunner, ok, could you please run the command duanedesign suggested, about the syncdaemon status?
<rye> bladerunner, http://paste.ubuntu.com/398165/
<rye> duanedesign, ping?
<duanedesign> yes
<bladerunner> I ran it... do you want me to post its results again?
<rye> duanedesign, could you please pastebin your /etc/hosts ?
<rye> bladerunner, yes, please
<duanedesign> rye: yeah
<bladerunner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/399435/
<rye> argh....
<bladerunner> and just to say, I left it on all night (doing nothing but being on and online), and some files did upload, but not all. And, if it acts like it's been acting, I presume no changes will be uploaded either
<rye> facundobatista, will karmic users get the states refactor?
<facundobatista> rye, really don't know
<rye> bladerunner, right now - bug #487257
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 487257 in ubuntuone-client "The client gets stuck into STANDOFF state" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487257
<bladerunner> rye: is it the same? it sounds similar at least
<rye> bladerunner, right now there are two possible ways to resolve. First - you're continue using the karmic version of ubuntuone w/ applet and we will try to tell you magic words that will allow ubuntuone to continue running
 * rye is verifying another option...
<duanedesign> rye: having trouble getting the whole file to pastebin. So here is the the top of it.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/399444/
<rye> duanedesign, hm... when was the last time you edited /etc/hosts ?
<rye> bladerunner, or, you might want to switch to ubuntuone ppa (one way ticket, downgrading requires reinitialization of your .local/share/ubuntuone folder, doable though). That version does not have ubuntuone applet bundled in it though so some trick will need to be applied to start it during login
<duanedesign> rye: been awhile
<duanedesign> probablly 4 months ago
<bladerunner> if I stay with current setup, and try to find a way to work it, or live with it not working for awhile, what are the odds it will get fixed somehow down the line?
<rye> duanedesign, may I ask you to create a backup of it somewhere then leave only the items above # http://hostsfile.mine.nu/downloads/ ?
<rye> facundobatista, whom should I poke regarding the upgrades for ubuntuone-client for karmic ?
<duanedesign> rye: i already backed it up and reduced it, let me compare it to your link
<facundobatista> rye, rmcbride?
<rye> duanedesign, well, that's not link, that's the line in the file :)
<rye> rmcbride, karmic client is still suffering states-related issues and otherwise is something that was released long ago, are there any plans regarding the release of new and shiny ubuntuone client for karmic?
<duanedesign> rye: lol
 * rmcbride reads backlog
<duanedesign> rye: i thought that link looked familiar ;)
<rmcbride> rye: I only build the test clients. Updated clients for karmic would likely be an SRU or something similar. I don't know of any such plans
<rmcbride> rye: I think dobey would know more about that.
<dobey> rye: we can only release bug fixes into karmic proper
<rye> dobey, but that is a bug fix, well, since fixing all states-related issues for the second time is something that will not likely happen
<dobey> rye: a total refactoring of the states handling is not "a bug fix" :)
<rye> dobey, yes... but that "fixes bugs" :)
<dobey> do you have a specific bug fix that doesn't involve a major change?
<dobey> yes, sure
<rye> dobey, I understand all that, really.
<dobey> in a few weeks we can put 1.2.0 in ppa:ubuntuone/stable though
<dobey> although i put no guarantee on stability :)
<duanedesign> rye: well that did it
<rye> duanedesign, hmmmm
<rye> CardinalFang, we have some light in the tunnel
<duanedesign> rye: strange. I cant imagine it being a specific address in there. Maybe it is the size.
<duanedesign> as Cardinal Fang said should we try and add some timeout durations to desktopcouch/start_local_couchdb.py
<rye> duanedesign, no, the parser breaks .. hmmm
<rye> duanedesign, what's the original size, in bytes?
<rye> duanedesign, of the original /etc/hosts ?
<duanedesign> by original you mean the super deluxe duanedesign version?
<rye> duanedesign, yup
<bladerunner> hey, I know I can't contribute much to the discussion except "mine doesn't work!" but I did have a question... why does ubuntuone seem to always make three keys (one ubuntuone and then the curious part of 2 couch authorizations)?
<duanedesign> rye: 3mb
<rye> duanedesign, well, you are pretty much hosting your own DNS with /etc/hosts :)
<duanedesign> rye: lol, yeah its a little much
<rye> bladerunner, ubuntuone key is the oauth key used to access one.ubuntu.com services
<dobey> generally. tomboy actually has to get a different key
<bladerunner> i figured that... the real question was why are there 2 couch keys?
<dobey> i don't know why desktopcouch puts 2 things there...
<rye> bladerunner, two others are local desktopcouch keys, first is OAuth for local couchdb access (yes, the desktopcouch replication does not access your local couchdb via login/password, it uses OAuth)
<bladerunner> ah
<bladerunner> well that makes sense then
<rye> bladerunner, second desktopcouch key is basic auth credentials that are used to access futon
<rye> bladerunner, not only futon but anything that can't do OAuth authorization will use Basic auth using login and password. These items are also written to couchdb.ini file, but password is hashed
<duanedesign> rye: ahh i see inet_parse is whats breaking
<rye> duanedesign, yup
<rye> duanedesign, could you please send me this file archived?
<duanedesign> rye: the stndout
<duanedesign> stdout*
<rye> duanedesign, former /etc/host
<duanedesign> rye: sure thing
 * CardinalFang returns.
<rye> CardinalFang, greetings, human
<rye> duanedesign, any roman.yepishev@ address will do :)
<duanedesign> rye: just sent it
<duanedesign> rye: thank you a bunch
<rye> duanedesign, I will implant it to my vm and see how that dies
<duanedesign> rye: i did not even think of the stdout file :P Now I can continue my work on my packagesync.py
<CardinalFang> rye, so "erroneous line, SKIPPED", is that in a log file anywhere else?  That should tell us the line that is bad, I think.
<rye> CardinalFang, bottom line - couchdb started giving errors about /etc/hosts. Removing of much part of 3Mb file fixed this issue. However that might signal about possible couchdb regression because it was working before
<beuno> who wants to test our new phone sync service?
<CardinalFang> rye, duanedesign, agreed about couchdb bug.  I'd like to know, is that "65360" the line number of error, the offset of error, or the size of the file?
<duanedesign> rye: i looked at that number CardinalFang  is referencing. At first glance it seemed to line up with the commented lines
<duanedesign> 127.0.0.1#services.wmdrm.windowsmedia.com lineNum 65361
<CardinalFang> Hrm, that is an illegal line.
<duanedesign> 127.0.0.1#gmodules.com  lineNum38797
<duanedesign> and so on
<kklimonda> what two labels are available for "the rest of eu"?
<kklimonda> in the u1 music store
<leftyfb> So about the Ubuntu One Music Store being integrated with the Ubuntu One account. Am I limited to only being able to purchase 2gb worth of music then i'm done since that's all that is freely available for the ubuntu one cloud storage?
<kklimonda> leftyfb: you can move music out of Ubuntu One folder to free up some space
<leftyfb> that will break sync'ing with another computer at that point right?
<kklimonda> right, if you move it from the U1 it won't sync to other computers
<leftyfb> ok, good to know. Thank you
<duanedesign> CardinalFang: rye i removed those 4 lines (65360, 38796, 38141, 26021) from the /etc/hosts and couch would not start.
<rye> duanedesign, I added such invalid lines and couch does start, not w/ /etc/hosts you sent me (searching for it now)
<CardinalFang> Is there nothing new in the log file you two found "erroneous line" in?
<duanedesign> CardinalFang: rye after removing the 4 'erroneous lines' this is the stdout.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/399490/
<rye> duanedesign, so that works if you remove error lines only?
<duanedesign> rye: no it does not
<rye> duanedesign, so it says blah blah blah, \n in pid ?
<rye> duanedesign, could you please remove all the logs and restart couch ?
<rye> duanedesign, possibly that's a leftover from previous successful attempt
<duanedesign> ok i thought i did. but to be sure
<duanedesign> the pid file is empty. no /n
<jamalta> hi, i have an issue where ubuntu one stopped working since i upgraded to lucid
<rye> duanedesign, what if parsing of that 3mb file prevented couchdb from starting up properly
<jamalta> i don't really know how to debug the problem, it just never syncs or stays open
<jamalta> and the "Connect" button on the ubuntu one preferences is disabled
<rye> jamalta, Lucid client does not autoconnect at the moment
<jamalta> rye: oh ok
<jamalta> rye: can i manually connect?
<rye> jamalta, hm, disabled? What does u1sdtool --status say if you run it from the terminal? Please paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jamalta> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/399492/
<rye> jamalta, but ubuntuone-preferences still does not allow you to connect?
<rye> jamalta, could you please close it and run the same from the terminal - ubuntuone-preferences
<jamalta> rye: sure
<jamalta> hm now i click it and the button switches to "Disconnect"
<rye> jamalta, I am especially interested in what gets printed (if any)
<rye> hmmm
<jamalta> rye: nothing gets printed but the button was no longer disabled
<jamalta> for the computer it says "<LOCAL MACHINE>"
<jamalta> oh.. the button just disabled itself again
<jamalta> and the label for it reads "Connect"
<jamalta> weird
<duanedesign> you have removed all your machines
<jamalta> duanedesign: oh...
<jamalta> duanedesign: so what can i do now?
<duanedesign> jamalta:  sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client-tools
<dobey> uhm
<rye> dobey, what does <LOCAL MACHINE> mean?
<duanedesign> jamalta: then
<duanedesign> jamalta: u1sync --authorize
<dobey> that's not exactly what that means
<rye> duanedesign, no nono
<rye> wait
<rye> duanedesign, wait wait
<rye> jamalta, wait, pls
<duanedesign> he is the sevcond person with this
<jamalta> rye: i am
<duanedesign> this weekend
<duanedesign> that was the problem with the last user
<jamalta> rye: duanedesign is right though, my laptop was repeated 3 times so i removed them all, and i assumed <LOCAL MACHINE> meant my current host (my desktop)
<duanedesign> he had no computers listed on devices
<jamalta> but i did that, when i was trying to figure out why it wasn't working in the first place
<kklimonda> are there plans to make u1 usable on servers?
<dobey> jamalta: what version of ubuntuone-client-gnome is this with?
<Samuel-NotAFK> WTF I have to pay money to download songs from the Ubuntu One music store?!?!?!?/
<dobey> songs usually cost money to purchase, yes?
<jamalta> 1.1.4
<jamalta> dobey: ^
<Samuel-NotAFK> I think I'll stick to downloading my music for free using Bittorrent, thank you very much.
<jamalta> Samuel-NotAFK: store usually implies buying
<duanedesign> :/
<Samuel-NotAFK> dobey: To purchase, yeah. To download, no.
<Samuel-NotAFK> jamalta: A store is merely a place where things are kept.
<Samuel-NotAFK> jamalta: Whether you get charged to extract from the store is another matter.
<dobey> uhm, no to steal things you don't generally have to pay for them, no
<Samuel-NotAFK> Please rename it to Ubuntu One music shop.
<Samuel-NotAFK> dobey: Troll.
<dobey> haha
<Samuel-NotAFK> "shop" doesn't imply free stuff.
<kklimonda> neither does store but I'm pretty sure you know that already
<dobey> there are free songs on the store
<Samuel-NotAFK> I'm going to start a Brainstorm idea to rename it from "store" to "shop".
<jamalta> Samuel-NotAFK: well, it was fairly understood that the u1 music store would be selling music. if you want free music you can try jamendo or another site like it.
<Samuel-NotAFK> dobey: WTF there are?!?!?
<dobey> sure
<Samuel-NotAFK> dobey: CC music?
<CardinalFang> duanedesign, as for that exception, I think if you remove the test db with "withslashes" in the name, replication should work.
<dobey> perhaps not the ones you want, but there are some free songs
<duanedesign> CardinalFang: thank you
<dobey> we don't control what songs specifically are available
<Samuel-NotAFK> dobey: Does 7 Digital?
<dobey> not entirely
<Samuel-NotAFK> dobey: The E.U.?
<dobey> record companies mostly. laws in various regions affect that as well of course
<Samuel-NotAFK> dobey: So if I route my connection through the US or Brazil or Australia, I'll get a different selection of tunes?
<duanedesign> what should jamalta do?
<dobey> duanedesign: i'm looking
<kklimonda> Samuel-NotAFK: yes but it won't be legal
<Samuel-NotAFK> kklimonda: Would it be more or less legal than pirating the music?
<kklimonda> Samuel-NotAFK: I'm not a lawyer
<fader_> Hello... how does one re-authenticate/connect a machine to U1?  I assume there's something that u1sdtool can do, but I'm not sure what.
<Samuel-NotAFK> kklimonda: I don't thinks there are degrees or legality.
<Samuel-NotAFK> s/thinks/think/
<fader_> I'm currently in "State: AUTH_FAILED" but I can't trick it into opening a browser so I can authenticate :)
<kklimonda> Samuel-NotAFK: so what is the purpose of your question?
<dobey> duanedesign, jamalta: You probably removed your machine from access, but still have the token locally in your keyring
<dobey> duanedesign, jamalta: If you open Accessories->Psswords & Encryption Keys, and delete the "UbuntuOne" token from your keyring, and open preferences it should ask you to authorize again
<dobey> fader_: ^^ similar answer :)
<duanedesign> dobey: thank you sir.
<fader_> dobey: Ah, perfect, thanks :)
<dobey> Samuel-NotAFK: i suppose it depends on how you are tried in a court of law, and how the resulting case pans out :)
<rye> duanedesign, 127.0.0.1       005.free-counter.co.uk^M
<rye> duanedesign, some of the lines are with dos line ending btw
<duanedesign> rye: oh yeah. sorry trying to multitask, lol
<duanedesign> rye: i was trying to find the user that was in here this weekend with that same local machine problem
<duanedesign> rye: i cleared out my stdout and...
<jamalta> dobey: i'll try that, thanks
<jamalta> dobey: ok now i can login again, thanks :)
<dobey> sure :)
<jamalta> so does purchase music use up your U1 storage space?
<duanedesign> rye: weird. its not starting. but its not printing anything to stdout
<dobey> jamalta: yes
<dobey> jamalta: complain to aquarius :)
<jamalta> aquarius: !!!
<jamalta> :P
<jamalta> i was hoping there would be some sort of sync-magic that made it possible to not use up your storage
<jamalta> although, i don't see myself buying 50gb worth of music anytime soon
<rye> duanedesign, exectly, it is now twice as broken
<dobey> well...
<dobey> [dobey@lunatari:~]: du -sh /media/MEDIADRIVE/Music
<dobey> 19G	/media/MEDIADRIVE/Music
<aquarius> jamalta, yes, purchased music uses up your Ubuntu One storage. Your point about 50GB of music being a lot is what I think, too :)
<dobey> won't quite fit in 2GB
<duanedesign> rye: :P
<beuno> rye, can you append to the topic: " | If you want to test syncing contacts from your phone, ping beuno with your phone model"?
<jamalta> aquarius: except when you combine that with space you need for files
<dobey> aquarius: what about all the people who just want to buy music though, and not pay for 50GB? :)
<jamalta> which, considering all i do is code will take quite a while
<jamalta> but i could see that being a bit small for a designer
<dobey> people complain about only having 8GB on their iPhones all the time :)
<jamalta> dobey: +1
<jamalta> dobey: although, i also haven't filled up my 8gb iphone with music.. but that's mostly because i never want to boot windows to sync
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Known Issues: Replication: LP:542993, Notes: LP:538140 (notes w/o content cause Tomboy sync failure), LP:538437 (links with monotype style cause OOPS), LP:539521 (unknown entities in notes cause OOPS), Contacts: LP:541441 (missing first name, last name and nick name cause OOPS) | Please honk if you need assistance with Ubuntu |
<rye> what?
<jamalta> i have to try the iphone support in lucid sometime
<dobey> jamalta: well i haven't filled up my Pre either
<beuno> rye, I guess we hit the length limit
<jamalta> dobey: how much space do you have in the pre? just curious
<dobey> jamalta: but that's because i don't put music on my phone... i put it on my ipod
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Known Issues: Replication: LP:542993, Notes: LP:538140 (notes w/o content cause Tomboy sync failure), LP:538437 (links with monotype style cause OOPS), LP:539521 (unknown entities in notes cause OOPS), Contacts: LP:541441 (missing first name, last name and nick name cause OOPS) | Please honk if you need assistance with Ubuntu |
<dobey> jamalta: 8GB
<jamalta> ahh ok
<beuno> rye, contacts bug has been deployed, so you can drop that
<dobey> rye: I think you mean Ubuntu One, not Ubuntu
<rye> joshuahoover, how about starting to use that standalone status page?
<dobey> | is not 1, also :)
<dobey> and why are we listing known issues in the topic? :)
<dobey> how about "Known issues: http://one.ubuntu.com/knownissues
<joshuahoover> rye: which standalone status page?
<dobey> heh
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Known Issues: Replication: LP:542993, Notes: LP:538140 (notes w/o content cause Tomboy sync failure), LP:538437 (links with monotype style cause OOPS), LP:539521 (unknown entities in notes cause OOPS) | Please honk if you need assistance with Ubuntu | If you want to test syncing contacts from your phone, ping beuno with your pho
<rye> not much better
<dobey> topic too long
<dobey> i'm confused even
<rye> joshuahoover, https://wiki.canonical.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/Status - I have written about that earlier (and before that)
<rye> joshuahoover, wait, what does THAT page do there?
<joshuahoover> rye: which page?
<Jaymac> Hello.. O
<jamalta> there's a way to sync contacts with your phone now?
<Jaymac> I'm testing out the new music store... my tracks have synced to my account (I can see them in my web interface) but they're not downloading... the music-store plugin still says "Transferring to ubuntu one"... aquarius requested I bring this issue up in here
<jamalta> i'll have to play with that sometime
<joshuahoover> rye: let's use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status to show current issues affecting users...not "common problems" necessarily but problems affecting people right now and trim that topic down so dobey isn't confused anymore ;)
<aquarius> chicharra guys: Jaymac has files in the music store UDF in the web UI but they're not downloading to his machine.
<rye> joshuahoover, bug #490328 :-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490328 in ubuntuone-servers "The server MUST have a status page easily accessible by U1 users" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490328
<dobey> aquarius: is the local machine actually connected?
<Jaymac> dobey, yes it is...
<joshuahoover> rye: yes, but until we have "the ideal solution" let's use something that works for now
<Jaymac> dobey, sorry for channel spam:  State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<Jaymac> <Jaymac>     connection: With User With Network
<Jaymac> <Jaymac>     description: processing queues
<Jaymac> <Jaymac>     is_connected: True
<Jaymac> <Jaymac>     is_error: False
<Jaymac> <Jaymac>     is_online: True
<Jaymac> <Jaymac>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<dobey> hmm
<jamalta> so am i right to assume that songs bought on the u1 store are DRM free? (i don't recall reading that, although i may just have forgotten that)
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Known issues: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status | Please honk if you need assistance with Ubuntu | If you want to test syncing contacts from your phone, ping beuno with your phone model
<rye> woo-hoo
<joshuahoover> rye: cool, thanks for putting that page together for us!
<Jaymac> I noticed a seg fault in the ubuntu one daemon a couple of hours ago in dmesg
<dobey> jamalta: yes, they are regular MP3s
<jamalta> dobey: awesome!
<jamalta> i love you guys :)
<Jaymac> but the daemon has been working ok since before i downloaded the tracks
<Ng> should u1sdtool sow is_connected as True generally all the time?
<Ng> it doesn't seem to
<dobey> Ng: no. it should show False if it's not connected
<rye> Internal Server Error, while trying to save the wiki page :'-(
<rye> something is slow with ubuntu wiki.
<Ng> dobey: right, sorry, my question is shouldn't it be staying connected the whole time? how will it know if there are files to sync if it's not connected? :)
<jamalta> you know what would be awesome, if there was a "you just played" status somewhere on every page
<jamalta> so if i preview a song and browse away, i can come back to it and buy it if i liked it
<dobey> Ng: well it won't (at least, it won't know about new remote files)
<dobey> Ng: it will know about new local files, as long as it's running
<dobey> Ng: granted, they won't get synced
<Ng> dobey: I guess I was just expecting it would be reconnecting when I switch network or whatever
<rye> duanedesign, ok, reproduced your failure to startup with your /etc/hosts, in the end couchdb gets killed by its heartbeat...
<rye> heartbeat
<Ng> (and congrats everyone on the U1MS beta :)
<dobey> Ng: hrmm, it should reconnect if it was already connected, and you just switch wireless network... yes
<Jaymac> dobey, aquarius: sorry, my laptop crashed during an upgrade.. then couldn't login
<rye> duanedesign, CardinalFang and the couch starts printing newlines to the pid file with duanedesign's /etc/hosts, but then it is killed by its own heartbeat system
<dobey> Jaymac: i'm not sure why it wouldn't be downloading things.
<CardinalFang> rye, Ah!  That is great to know.
<Jaymac> dobey, ok
<dobey> rye: so the battery died in the pacemaker?
<dobey> :)
<vladanian> Hey guys -- I have registered machines q -- is it necessary to maintain separate registrations for tomboy and for files sync for the same computer?
<rye> pacemaker fails while parsing big /etc/hosts, most probably
<dobey> vladanian: yes, due to the way tomboy works. It syncs via separate protocol, which we implemented on Ubuntu One.
<dobey> vladanian: in the future, it should stores notes in, and get synced, via desktopcouch
<dobey> vladanian: but that won't happen for lucid at this point :)
<duanedesign> rye: thank you
<vladanian> dobey, thanks -- I'm trying to keep my list of registered machines tidy, especially since they all show up now in the u1 prefs app
<dobey> vladanian: i think tomboy identifies as "something (Tomboy Notes)" or something by defualt, no?
<vladanian> dobey, I don't think so -- yesterday, at least -- I'd named my tomboy regs $name-tb to try and keep them straighter -- that prefs app isn't starting for me just now :)
<CardinalFang> My obscure-ish music spending spree went pretty well in the Music Store.  Rawk.
<aquarius> win
<dobey> vladanian: ah, hrmm
<dobey> vladanian: it's probably just going very slow
<CardinalFang> High-five, aq.
<dobey> vladanian: what happens if you run it from the terminal?
<Jaymac> dobey, I think I have found out why it is not syncing for me... but i might need someone's help to fix it
<Jaymac> dobey, I recently changed my launchpad username from jaymac5 to just jaymac
<Jaymac> dobey, if I click on the MeMenu and click Ubuntu One.. it shows my username as jaymac5 still.. is there a config file I can edit to change this?
<vladanian> dobey, it think it was slow, because like 3 of them just opened at once, and they all had error msgs where the machine names should have been. I just quit the daemon and started it again
<vladanian> dobey, still getting dbus errors, though
<alex3f> hi, aquarius is this the right channel for an u1ms problem?
<aquarius> alex3f, it is
<Jaymac> aquarius, have you any idea about my problem, above?
<aquarius> alex3f, actually, #u1msbeta is probably better, but you might get sent back here, depending on what the problem is :)
<alex3f> I am in Romania, running latest lucid, and I get Download unavailable, no matter what download I choose
<Jaymac> my ubuntu one web interface shows a different username to my ubuntu one applet on my laptop
<dobey> Jaymac: it's not a local thing
<aquarius> Jaymac, try disconnecting your machine from Ubuntu One, deleting your Ubutnu One token, from Applications > Accessories > Passwords and Encryption Keys, then re-connecting to Ubuntu One
<dobey> Jaymac: it's a very complicated problem. :(
<dobey> but that might work i guess
<Jaymac> ok, will try
<Jaymac> so i log in to my ubuntu one account on the web and remove the machine?
<dobey> vladanian: ok, the speed issue should be fixed now (in trunk). and dbus errors may or may not happen, but aren't always fatal
<Jaymac> aquarius, i think you might just be a hero :)
<aquarius> Jaymac, I try. :)
<Jaymac> aquarius, nope.. it has picked up the wrong username again :(
<dobey> aquarius: just stay away from the tights.
<dobey> aquarius: they don't go well with beer
<aquarius> :)
<duanedesign> lol
<dobey> Jaymac: yeah, it's a server issue. changing the username on lp doesn't change it elsewhere
<aquarius> Jaymac, hm. I'm not sure, then, what to do next. Let's see if someone else can help; dobey's already being helpful :)
<Jaymac> dobey, ok.. so am i stuffed?
<Jaymac> because when i login to ubuntu one on the web interface, it passes the launchpad username as the login credential..
<Treenaks> My syncdaemon is taking _ages_ to sync my music.. it has finally created a bunch of directories (artist names) after 5 minutes...
<rye> Jaymac, the username that is displayed depends on when you joined ubuntuone
<dobey> Jaymac: what does the login page say for "Full name:" and "Username:" on it?
<Jaymac> dobey: ok at the login screen on the web interface: Full name: John McGuckian; Username: jaymac: Email address: etc
<dobey> rye: help Treenaks  :)
<rye> Jaymac, for early adopters that would be the launchpad username, for those who joined after Ubuntu SSO was created that is something as https://login.ubuntu.com/+id/Aeb4ajs
<dobey> Jaymac: ok
<Jaymac> rye I've had a launchpad username since 2005/06 i think
<Jaymac> but i changed it a few weeks ago
<Jaymac> dobey, and on ubuntu one preferences on my laptop it shows the exact same info
<rye> Jaymac, no, the Ubuntu One account; It seems that we have some data in the db that does not get updated
<Jaymac> just Username: jaymac5
<Jaymac> rye, ok
<duanedesign> thank you rye dobey and cardinalfang for letting me hang out today i learned alot. you guys rock, have a good localtime()
<dobey> Jaymac: right, that's stored in the accoutns db on u1
<dobey> Jaymac: we got it from the sso/lp when you created the account...
<Jaymac> dobey, yeah....
<rye> duanedesign, i believe I will continue breaking couchdb tomorrow, still need a bunch of things to do
<Jaymac> dobey, and the SSO can't/doesn't update that
<duanedesign> rye: i might ask you a question or two in the morning before things get going :)
<dobey> Jaymac: right
<Jaymac> dobey, and there is no way to update that without going into the database manually?
<Treenaks> rye, should directory creation (u1ms artist/album dir/subdirs) be this slow? (it has finally started on the album names now.. it's only 2 albums..)
<aquarius> Treenaks, it's being slow at the moment; hge wave of beta interest ;)
<dobey> Jaymac: *maybe* we can, i'm not entirely sure. i'm not familiar enough with the code to recall what happens exactly on-login
<Treenaks> aquarius, Ah, that might explain it :)
<Treenaks> aquarius, you said "immediately" so I was getting impatient ;)
<dobey> Jaymac: currently the answer is we have to get someone to change it manually, though
 * dobey wonders if there's a bug about this already or not
<Jaymac> dobey, ok... do you think this will be possible? hehe
<dobey> the manual updating or the automatic updating?
<Jaymac> someone un-screwing up my account
<aquarius> Treenaks, it should be immediate, though. Someone else here may be able to help.
<Jaymac> but more importantly, setting up some sort of automatic updater so others don't fall into the same trap
<aquarius> filesync guys, Treenaks is finding that file transfers are very slow
<rye> dobey, Addint filing the bug as TODO item
<dobey> Jaymac: yes, but i can't do it (the manual change)
<Treenaks> aquarius, the transfers themselves seem fast.. it's just that creating the dirs to store them in is slow :)
<dobey> Jaymac: the automatic thing might be pretty easy (i'll have to poke about the code to see)
<Jaymac> dobey, no problem... do you know who can? (so I can drop them a request or something)
<dobey> or poke someone else to poke about the code and see
<Jaymac> haha
<dobey> Jaymac: i don't, but let me poke and see :)
<Jaymac> dobey, thanks, appreciate your help
<ajmitch> is there some way to get useful info about why 'system->preferences->ubuntu one' is showing no name/username/email?
<czajkowski> are there any issues syncing tomboy notes with U1 ? http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1576435/size/800
<Jaymac> dobey, as an aside - just remembered that tomboy notes have been syncing fine from my laptop to my ubuntu one account
<dobey> Jaymac: what isn't working exactly again with files sync, aside from your username being wrong?
<Jaymac> well my music isn't downloading
<Jaymac> i am not sure if my other synced files are working as i havent changed them in a while
<dobey> Jaymac: but if you put files in "Ubuntu One" they upload?
<wgrant> Why does the Me Menu's 'Ubuntu One' item not allow me to enable and disable services?
<wgrant> The checkboxes are disabled.
<dobey> wgrant: because the ui is there, but the functionality isn't hooked up yet. i have a branch which should land in trunk tomorrow, to fix that though
<dobey> ajmitch: does it also always show 0% for the quota in the upper right?
<wgrant> Ah.
<ajmitch> dobey: 0.0 KB used
<dobey> ajmitch: and the devices tab just shows "<LOCAL MACHINE>" ?
<ajmitch> I know I've connected this VM to U1 before
<ajmitch> yes
<dobey> ajmitch: open Accessories->Passwords & Encryption Keys, and delete the UbuntuOne token, and restart ubuntuone-preferences
<ajmitch> ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log has nothing obvious
<ajmitch> ok, one sec
<Jaymac> dobey, i will drop a file in and check
<wgrant> Hm, U1MS's 'System Requirements' page says I need to use Windows, that I can't use a Mac, and that there is DRM.
<Jaymac> dobey, I have dropped a file into the ubuntu one folder
 * ajmitch is now getting an expired timestamp error 
<Jaymac> dobey, in the top right of the file is a little transfer icon (two circular arrows) with an exclamation mark on it
<dobey> ajmitch: in firefox?
<ajmitch> no, when starting the ubuntu one preferences, firefox isn't coming up
<dobey> Jaymac: ok, that means it needs synchronizing i think
<ajmitch> the VM's clock may have been rather wrong, just checking it now
<dobey> ajmitch: ok
<Jaymac> dobey, ok that's what i thought
<ajmitch> ntpdate says the time was offset by 12 hours, which wouldn't be helping :)
<dobey> Jaymac: it makes me think "error"
<dobey> ajmitch: yeah, fix that :)
<Jaymac> dobey, yeah because the tomboy synchronisation process is a different setup i think
<Jaymac> dobey, so i am thinking this username issue is screwing up all of my other synced files
<ajmitch> ok, apart from the preferences window being hugely oversized, it looks fine now :)
<dobey> ajmitch: yeah, there's a bug for that too :)
<ajmitch> it appears like I've added my laptop several times
<dobey> it happens
<ajmitch> thanks for the help :)
<dobey> sure :)
<dobey> Jaymac: it seems like changing the username in the u1 db is a bit complex, but it isn't used for anything important, so I doubt it's the cause of your issues
<dobey> Jaymac: if the regular file in Ubuntu One you just added also isn't syncing, please file a bug and attach ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log (and probably mark the bug private, since the file will contain some filenames and such)
<dobey> but i must go now (i hope stuff starts working for you though) :)
<dobey> later
<Jaymac> dobey, ok thanks.. my file is now shows a synced icon, but doesn't appear in my u1 account
<Jaymac> very strange
<Jaymac> how do i stop sharing a folder on ubuntu one? i have a folder i don't want to share anymore and every single file name within it has been renamed to end with ud1conflict
<voytech> Hello , Does anyone know how to retrieve consumer  key, consumer secret, token, token secret from keyring using dbus. I mean I dont  know how to get informartion about methods, and even what are keyring methods that can be invoked via dbus
<sceiron> hello, just launched a Ubuntuone accoutn, but i declined to accept the Keyring fucntion to allow sync with evolution. Now i cant get the Keyring app to reappear, how can i sync my evolution contacts with UbuntuOne ?
<voytech> sceiron: Why did you decline to accept keyring function ? In my opinion it should be enabled but I can be wrong
<aquarius> facundobatista, are you still around??
<sceiron> i declined because i was unsecure about what it was, but now have read some about it, and want to enable it............
<Jaymac> can anyone help  me to STOP a folder outside my directory being synced with ubuntu one? every 5 minutes it is renaming hundreds of files with the suffix .u1conflict
<facundobatista> aquarius, no I'm not, but what can I help you with?
<aquarius> facundobatista, ah, don't worry, then. I have added files to my U1 folder which aren't being uploaded, so I thought an interactive debugging session would help you find out why syncdaemon is stuck and not uploading. But that'll take time
<AlanBell> just getting a new lucid box syncing with U1, it has done the folder struture but no files.
<Ian_Corne> hello, if you have no downloads in the music store it will still say Showing 1 to 0 of 0 downloads
<Ian_Corne> I didn't know which package to file this bug under
<Ian_Corne> and it's relativly small
<facundobatista> aquarius, what is your --status?
<aquarius> Ian_Corne, ha! I never thought of that. Can you file a bug, please? against rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store. (Don't worry about which package to file against, generally; all music store bugs can go against that one)
<aquarius> facundobatista, QUEUE_MANAGER (is_connected True, is_online TRUE, queues IDLE), as you'd expect
<facundobatista> aquarius, so the files should be already uploaded
<Ian_Corne> ok I will aquarius :)
<facundobatista> aquarius, I can help you with the bug analysis if you want
<aquarius> facundobatista, I agree :)
<facundobatista> send me the logs, and the files you think aren't uploaded
<aquarius> facundobatista, they aren't, though, as far as I can tell.
<Ian_Corne> done
<Ian_Corne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+bug/544617
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 544617 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "Showing 1 to 0 of 0 downloads is shown" [Undecided,New]
<aquarius> facundobatista, it's possiblethat the web interface is just telling lies, I admit
<sceiron> how do i enable couchdb -keyring for evolution? i read it should appear after logging out/in, but nothing happens
<aquarius> facundobatista, email sent
<facundobatista> aquarius, ok
<aquarius> facundobatista, the logfile mentions the "missing" files, but they're just not there in the web UI
<aquarius> the web ui is being pretty unreliable at the moment, though :(
<sceiron> pressing the contact button only give a error code of 500, with a bug-nr for launchpad.
<facundobatista> aquarius, I found a bug!
<aquarius> facundobatista, aha! good. :)
<facundobatista> aquarius, it's weird, because I'm sure that little piece of code was different somewhen
<facundobatista> aquarius, *I* thought about it and coded it
<facundobatista> aquarius, it seems that it wasn't well covered by a test case and somewhen it got lost
<aquarius> facundobatista, cool. I am happy to help :)
<Jaymac> sorry to repeat a request but this is driving me insane... can anyone help me tell ubuntu one to stop trying to sync a user-defined folder?
<facundobatista> Jaymac, unsubsribe from it
<aquarius> facundobatista, now that you know about this, should I disconnect and reconnect syncdaemon to make it upload the files?
<Jaymac> facundobatista, how?
<facundobatista> aquarius, yes,
<aquarius> facundobatista, thanks :)
<facundobatista> aquarius, the file hash got lost because the file changed in the middle
<facundobatista> aquarius, a Local Rescan should pick it again
<aquarius> facundobatista, oooh, that means that you're just Too Efficient :P
<Jaymac> facundobatista, i can't find an option to do that anywhere
<facundobatista> Jaymac, in the terminal, do: u1sdtool --unsubscribe-folder=FOLDER_ID
<Jaymac> is folder ID the path to the folder?
<facundobatista> Jaymac, you can get the FOLDER_ID by doing: u1sdtool --list-folders
<Jaymac> or a numeric ID?
<Jaymac> ok
<Jaymac> thanks
<Jaymac> facundobatista, ok thanks.. when i rerun the list command it still shows them there, just with the subscribed option empty.. can i delete them permanently? or is that as good as i can manage?
<Jaymac> facundobatista, i guess i can use the delete-folder command
<facundobatista> Jaymac, yeap
<facundobatista> aquarius, #544633
<Jaymac> facundobatista, thanks for the help, should have read the man page earlier.. didn't know all this functionality was present in the commandline tool!
<aquarius> facundobatista, nice, cheers
<czajkowski> hmm no rye
<facundobatista> Jaymac, no problem
<facundobatista> aquarius, one is glad to be of service
<Jaymac> facundobatista, oddly, the files still show up with the little green tick to show they've been synced
<Jaymac> facundobatista, hopefully a reboot will make them disappear
<h00k> I deauthorized all of my computers from the web interface because my two machines kept re-asking me to authenticate, I had about 30 accumulated, now I cannot figure out how to get my Lucid reconnected
<Jaymac> h00k, click ont he Me Menu and click Ubuntu One
<Jaymac> it should launch your browser and ask you to auth it
<h00k> Jaymac: Idon't see it :/
<Jaymac> System  > Preferences > Ubuntu One
<Jaymac> ?
<h00k> Jaymac: and it's a stock install of Lucid, I haven't done much futzing and even have the same default theme
<h00k> Jaymac: yeah, I don't have that either, I'm not sure why.
<Jaymac> type in ubuntuone-preferences at a terminal?
<h00k> ...turns out ubuntuone was uninstalled. Odd, I didn't do that.
<Jaymac> haha
 * h00k facepalms
<Jaymac> I have solved one of my major ubuntuone issues tonight
<Jaymac> although I still can't make ubuntu one download my songs from the music store
<h00k> ...and now under the devices tab, I have a traceback
<facundobatista> Jaymac, you should file a bug about that
<Ian_Corne> Are there any "testsongs" that are free of charge
<Ian_Corne> to try?
<Jaymac> facundobatista, yeah i will.. not sure which package... the media plugin?
<facundobatista> Jaymac, show the result of --list-folders, and tell that a file inside a folder that is not there still shows "stuff" in nautilus
<Jaymac> Ian_Corne, yeah check out popey's blog posting on the planet
<facundobatista> Jaymac, ubuntuone-client
<Jaymac> facundobatista, ok
<Jaymac> facundobatista, sorry i was talking about a different issue
<Jaymac> will do
<Ian_Corne> "popey's vlog posting on the planet" ?
<facundobatista> Jaymac, :)
<Jaymac> Ian_Corne, http://planet.ubuntu.com
<Jaymac> Ian_Corne, Alan Pope posted a guide to the music store
<Jaymac> including where to find free tracks
<popey> http://popey.com/blog/2010/03/22/ubuntu-one-music-store-public-beta-begins/
<popey> ta-da!
<ajmitch> popey: thanks for the tip about tsocks & ssh :)
<popey> np:)
<Ian_Corne> hmm, the back function does not work the same as the back function in a browser, it doesn't respond to my global keybinding for it
<Ian_Corne> the search function doesn't work that well, does it?
<Jaymac> popey, my music files still won't download to my laptop from my ubuntu one account :(
<Ian_Corne> http://popey.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/pandasu.png
<Ian_Corne> But i can't seem to locate that
<popey> Ian_Corne: what country are you in?
<popey> you might want to take comments about the store to #u1msbeta
<Ian_Corne> Velgium
<Ian_Corne> ah ok
<Ian_Corne> Belgium
<h00k> Jaymac: so, I have it and now I'm trying to get it to authenticate, I'll report bugs if necessary.
<Jaymac> h00k, cool
<h00k> "Connect" isn't launching a browser as expected :(
<Jaymac> h00k, go to Applications > Accessories >Passwords and encryption keys
<Jaymac> h00k, then delete the ubuntu one key and try again
<Jaymac> got to go, good luck
<h00k> that did it!
<kernco> I'm trying to use Ubuntu One for the first time.  I logged into the one.ubuntu.com using my Launchpad sign in and added my computer.  Then I dragged some files into my Ubuntu One folder in Nautilus, but it doesn't seem to be uploading anything to the cloud.
#ubuntuone 2010-03-23
<wgrant> Does U1MS work at all outside Europe and the US?
<wgrant> In .au I get a rather restricted list of tracks, and nothing that I can find says anything except 'Download Unavailable' when I attempt to download it.
<ajmitch> wgrant: you get to enjoy the 'world store' with its limited selection
<wgrant> ajmitch: I knew that. But I get both a limited selection, and even the limited selection doesn't work.
<ajmitch> are you trying to download a free track?
<wgrant> I am clicking around seeing if anything works at all.
<wgrant> Can you point me at a free track?
<ajmitch> only on the US store - the same track costs 0.99EUR on the world store
<wgrant> Hah.
<wgrant> Labels must love us.
<ajmitch> yes, I got the US store working with tsocks & ssh thanks to a spare linode
 * wgrant considered doing something like that.
<ajmitch> it worked well enough to download & play a free track at least
<wgrant> Does it download directly to U1, or does RB download it, then upload it?
<ajmitch> not sure, it said it was transferring to U1 storage, but I didn't watch the network traffic
<wgrant> Ah, yes, this is a bit less broken.
<ajmitch> it's working for you now?
<wgrant> Tunneling to the US or UK.
<wgrant> Still no luck without it.
<leagris> What url should I give to allow access to shared content?
<leagris> I have a picture here http://one.ubuntu.com/p/Dc/ marked as shared but it is not accessible outside
<wgrant> leagris: That link works for me.
<wgrant> I didn't even know you could share things publicly.
<leagris> thanks wgrant
<leagris> does it need an ubuntuone account or anonymous users can show it ?
<leagris> Someone on #ubuntu using an iphone can not see the picture
<leagris> I wonder if it is a MIME header issue
<wgrant> leagris: Interesting. If I wget it, it is garbage.
<wgrant> From my browser it's fine.
<leagris> alternate location not on ubuntuone http://www.noiraude.net/img/CamaroBerlinettaAuGarage.JPG
<wgrant> Yeah, that's fine either way. Odd.
<leagris> mime header is same as for file type image/jpeg
<leagris> but for ubuntuone it adds Content-Disposition: attachment; filename="CamaroBerlinettaAuGarage.JPG"
<wgrant> Does it? It downloaded as index.html for me.
 * wgrant curls.
<leagris> the content-disposition attachemnt makes it propose a save-as option
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> I'm glad they've learnt to do that.
<leagris> wget --debug 1 http://one.ubuntu.com/p/Dc/ | /dev/null
<wgrant> The headers look fine, though.
<leagris> by the way wget get index.html garbage
<leagris> I can download it with curl -o outputfile.jpg url
<leagris> it fail with wget though. It look like wget can not handle content-disposition
<leagris> wget --content-disposition on will do it
<leagris> experimental feature as said in man page
<leagris> http://pastebin.ca/1849875
<leagris> mm Something has gone wrong (500) OOPS-ID-1543appserver6318
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<wgrant> U1 keeps reconnecting itself without asking.
<leagris> was trying to access contact deck within abrowser
<jmuniz> I'm getting a bunch of 500s when I try to use the web interface to see notes or contacts. Is something up, or is it on my end?
<leftyfb> I have purchased music from he ubuntu one. On the virtual machine it downloaded to the Ubuntu one online storage but never to rhythmbox. On another fresh native install it never downloaded to rhythmbox, I had to download it again. In either case, nothing shows up in the "Ubuntu One" or "Music" folder in my home directory on my machine.
<czajkowski> rye: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/544677
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 544677 in ubuntuone-client "unhelp error message whe synching tomboy notes doesn't occur" [Undecided,New]
<czajkowski> rye: I was told to poke you about that
 * rye definitely needs to file a bug against tomboy, it raised exception, it should notify about that, not just dump it to stderr...
<czajkowski> rye: so re log the bug against Tomboy?
<czajkowski> I was more wondering about the unhelpful error message
<rye> czajkowski, no, I'll file that one, I have a large collection of its exceptions during the sync but ATM it looks like server-side couchdb is having some issues. Testing that right now
<czajkowski> rye: lovely thanks
<rye> czajkowski, could you please try syncing your tomboy again?
<czajkowski> rye: will do at lunch time when I pop home for lunch at work now and not on Ubuntu machines.
<czajkowski> thanks
<sceiron> Hello, for me its not possible to sync tomboy notes and evo-contacts, only getting "server error:500" i read on Launchpad that this bug should be fixed, but the fix does not work for me... Is there something i can do about this ?
<rye> sceiron, can you try syncing Tomboy right now?
<sceiron> rye: now i can access the tabs for notes and contacts, excellent, I will try to sync now :)
<rye> sceiron, contact syncing is tracked under bug #542993, this is still an on-going issue for new ubuntuone users or those who re-authorized their machines after 18 March
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542993 in ubuntuone-servers "CouchDB replication is broken: Server responds "function_clause" error" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542993
<sceiron> Thats exactly what i did, now the tabs are functional. Trying to sync with evo-now, but the contacts is still not beeing imported, maybe i should be patient
 * rye needs to relogin after upgrade in order to bring keyring back
<rye> evolution-data-server-Message: Server up and running
<rye> [New Thread 0xb7f8fb70 (LWP 30296)]
<rye> impl_GNOME_Evolution_Addressbook_BookFactory_getBook
<rye>  + couchdb://127.0.0.1
<rye>  => 0x807aa60
<rye> impl_GNOME_Evolution_Addressbook_Book_open (0x807aa60)
<rye> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<rye> 0x00f0e180 in ?? () from /lib/libdbus-1.so.3
<sceiron> rye: Notes-sync is now working :) This will finally make Tomboy a useful app (atleast in my opinion)
<czajkowski> I live and use Tomby notes a lot, very handy to sync them
<sceiron> However, contacts is still not syncing ( I can access the Tab), is it the same problem as with Tomboy? Registration of comp after 18.march?
<rye> sceiron, you may check the last lines of ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log - if that says about 500, error function_clause then unfortunately yes
<sceiron> Yepp: ServerError: (500, ('unknown_error', 'function_clause')
<duanedesign> rye: getting some new bug reports about UDF's containing non 7-bit ASCII encoding characters.
<duanedesign> rye: your utf-8 script if in the $HOME should scan the whole directory?
<rye> duanedesign, non utf-8, you mean?
<duanedesign> rye: hold on i got the code open...
<rye> duanedesign, the script would start with current dir if not said otherwise , utfsomething.py /home will scan /home
<duanedesign> has type str, but isn\'t in 7-bit ASCII encoding. Non-ASCII strings must be converted to unicode objects before being added
<duanedesign> didnt someone do a blog post on the decision to go with mp3 in the music store?
<czajkowski> rye: tomboy notes working fine now with synchronisation
<rye> czajkowski, yup, I was able to sync notes as well.
<czajkowski> lovely
<jamalta> hi there, i was having an issue with authentication to ubuntu one yesterday and was told to delete my Ubuntu One key from the gnome keyring... after trying that, i was able to authenticate but it still doesn't work
<jamalta> also, u1sdtool --status says that the auth failed
<jamalta> is there something i could be doing wrong?
<rye> jamalta, lucid/ppa ?
<jamalta> rye: lucid
<jamalta> i don't think i'm using a ppa for u1
<jamalta> should i be?
<rye> jamalta, apt-cache policy ubuntuone - what version is said to be installed?
<jamalta> rye: no package named ubuntuone
<jamalta> ubuntuone-client is 1.1.4
<rye> jamalta, ok, could you please run u1sdtool -q (quit syncdaemon completely)
<jamalta> rye: ok
<rye> jamalta, now try to do u1sdtool --connect , after that we will be interested in your syncdaemon.log
<jamalta> rye: where is the syncdaemon.log file stored?
<rye> jamalta, ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<jamalta> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/399980/
<jamalta> rye: i think it's working now though. the status is now QUEUE_MANAGER after restarting
<jamalta> not sure if it's syncing properly though
<rye> jamalta, i have hacked a notification thingie - it shows state changes and what files are being uploaded and how many objects left - http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/syncdaemon-monitor.py
<jamalta> rye: ok running it now
<rye> jamalta, it does not show any applet or something, it prints the info to the terminal and pops up notifications - I am using it for tests
<jamalta> rye: no output at all
<jamalta> and no dialogs either
<jamalta> i just tested to make sure my notifications were working, so that's not the issue
<rye> jamalta, you can restart syncdaemon to see how states are changing - u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool --connect
<jamalta> heh
<jamalta> "doing auth dance" :)
<jamalta> oooh! uploaded a file :)
<jamalta> i guess it's working no
<jamalta> now*
<jamalta> thanks rye :)
<jamalta> hey look the u1ms works now too :)
<jamalta> so how is the u1 phone support coming about? just curious :)
<beuno> jamalta, what phone do you have?
<jamalta> beuno: iphone 3g :\
<beuno> jamalta, try out the service:  https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/phones/
<beuno> ;)
<jamalta> beuno: oh hm.. interesting
<jamalta> beuno: thanks!
<beuno> jamalta, please let me know how it goes
<beuno> you can also sync thunderbird/evolution
<jamalta> beuno: sure :)
<jamalta> let me turn off contact syncing with gmail first..
<PaulGit> jamalta: How do I sync Thunderbird?
<beuno> PaulGit, thunderbird 2 or 3?
<PaulGit> beuno: 3
<beuno> PaulGit, 32 or 64 bit?
<PaulGit> 32
<beuno> PaulGit, https://mozilla-plugin.forge.funambol.org/files/documents/89/367/funambol-mozilla-sync-client-linux-v20100305.xpi
<PaulGit> beuno: had no luck with addons and 64 bit version :(
<PaulGit> beuno: Thanks!
<jamalta> beuno: is there a way to whipe contacts in my u1 so i can import again?
<beuno> jamalta, yes
<beuno> jamalta, download: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuOne/Funambol/PrivateAlpha?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntuone-couchdb-query
<beuno> then run: python ubuntuone-couchdb-query --http-method=DELETE contacts
<beuno> and then: python ubuntuone-couchdb-query --http-method=PUT contacts
<beuno> and then go to: firefox .local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<jamalta> beuno: i keep getting authentication failed with funambol
<jamalta> trying password a 3rd time
<jamalta> and thanks for the info, i'll try that :)
<rye> beuno, we need to sync the sources :)
<beuno> and delete the local couch db
<jamalta> beuno: oh i can't see that wiki :\
<beuno> jamalta, ah
<rye> beuno, jamalta about to give the other URL
<beuno> jamalta, http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntuone-couchdb-query
 * beuno was quicker
<jamalta> thanks
<beuno> jamalta, so you created the username/pass
<beuno> and get authentication failed?
<jamalta> beuno: right
<rye> beuno, jamalta http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-couchdb-query
<jamalta> i went back to recheck and had to reset the password
<jamalta> so i typed the new pass in
<jamalta> and still got auth failed
<jamalta> let me try a third time
<rye> beuno, jamalta - user-friendly URL for https://code.launchpad.net/~rye/+junk/ubuntuone-scripts
<beuno> jamalta, if it fails again, let me know your username
<jamalta> beuno: do i have to change the server url in the funambol client?
<beuno> jamalta, ah, yes
<jamalta> beuno: oh, the instructions don't say that :)
<beuno> to http://syncml.one.ubuntu.com
<beuno> aha
<jamalta> what do i set it to?
<jamalta> ok
<beuno> that's interesting
<beuno> jamalta, can you upload a screenshot of what you see?
<jamalta> beuno: of course
<jamalta> i can't wait until the day i can copy something to a u1 directory and just send a link ;)
<jamalta> beuno: http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/48515/selection_004_I8ZFlH.png
<jamalta> beuno: on the phone, i now get an error and it tells me to view the log
<PaulGit> beuno: Me too.
<jamalta> the log says "Server Failure: server returned error code 511"
<jamalta> i'll upload a picture of the log
<beuno> hrm
<PaulGit> jamalta: Mine stopped on contact number 26, just enabled debug logging to see if it gives more info.
<beuno> PaulGit, you have an iphone as well?
<PaulGit> beuno: Yes
<beuno> PaulGit, jamalta, what are your usernames?
<jamalta> beuno: 41093658
<PaulGit> beuno: 31982457
<beuno> thanks, I'll take a peak under the hood and see if there's a traceback
<jamalta> beuno: thanks
<beuno> did both of you have an ubuntu one account before March 10th?
<jamalta> beuno: yeah
<PaulGit> beuno: I definately did!
<beuno> good, give me a few minutes to go through the logs and I'll get back to you
<jamalta> beuno: thanks
<PaulGit> beuno: Cheers
<leighman> hiya, I removed Ubuntu One from Karmic, I've now reinstalled it but it's not appearing in prefs
<leighman> what do I need to do/start
<jamalta> rye, beuno: looks like i'm having issues with ubuntuone-couchdb-query, http://paste.ubuntu.com/400004/
<rye> jamalta, could you please check whether your contacts are replicating? ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log ?
<jamalta> rye: it looks like they have been, but it finished
<jblount> GOOD DAY MY FRIENDS
<jamalta> jblount: morning :)
<jamalta> rye: here's the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/400006/
<rye> bug #542993
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542993 in ubuntuone-servers "CouchDB replication is broken: Server responds "function_clause" error" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542993
<jamalta> rye: my account isn't new but i guess that's the same error i'm getting
<rye> jamalta, this bug is being worked on at the moment. I think we'll get some kind of update regarding it later today (however that depends on what today is for us in terms of the timezone).
<jamalta> rye: of course, makes sense. thanks for the help!
<beuno> thisfred, any idea why somebody with an old account would still get ^^
<thisfred> beuno: same problem: because of the flakeyness of the oauth token creation in couch, some user accounts ended up broken. This should all be fixed soon.
<rye> http://videobin.org - wow, ogg theora video hosting. Finally dropping Youtube for video bug reports.
<thisfred> (I have no hard ETA, but *everyone* will be fixed, not just the accounts from the last two weeks)
<beuno> thisfred, I see, could this cause problems for him when using funambol?
<thisfred> beuno: quite likely yes
<beuno> aha
<duanedesign> is this a 'wont fix'? bug 538792
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538792 in ubuntuone-client "file publishing based on file name, non file "ID"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538792
<beuno> jamalta, PaulGit, so we'll have to wait for a few hours until this is fixed
<beuno> probably closer to the end of the day
<beuno> could you guys try again then?
<PaulGit> beuno: No problem, will check again later.  What is the end of the day for you (I'm in UK!)
<beuno> PaulGit, aim for "as late as possible", otherwise, tomorrow
<beuno> let me know how it goes as well  :)
<PaulGit> beuno: Will do! :)
<beuno> I appreciated, thanks
<jamalta> beuno: that's fine, thanks :)
<jamalta> beuno: i'll try it out antoher time, i'm glad to know it's being worked on
<jamalta> didn't expect iphone support at all
<beuno> jamalta, we're supporting something like 2000 models
<beuno> having some issues with couchdb, but things are well on their way
<beuno> if couch stabilizes, we may open a public alpha next week
<jamalta> beuno: wow awesome!
<duanedesign> what is the accepted response to those running the PPA version on Karmic and Jaunty? Karmic users can always run the standard version in the repos. Should Jaunty users just be directed towards using u1sdtool?
<rye> duanedesign, I believe the only thing that prevents users from running ppa now is the lack of ubuntuone client and automatic startup, right?
<duanedesign> rye: the bug was a concern with not being able to connect
<duanedesign> rye: without an applet and access to ubuntuone-preferences the only way to connect is with u1sdtool?
<duanedesign> a custom application launcher in the panel or on the desktop that runs the command ubuntuone-preferences works nicely. Even comes up with an Ubuntu One icon :)
 * rye needs to reboot as it looks like my vms are no longer loading bioses. That's the only thing i can do for now :-/
<rye> duanedesign, I am thinking about a light applet thing which actually does not come with applet but starts syncdaemon and provides minimal notifications
<rye> ok
<rye> me reboots
<PaulGit> beuno-lunch: iPhone contact sync seems to be working now :)
<PaulGit> beuno-lunch: Having said that it appears to have only synchronised names, addresses and phone numbers.  No email addresses :(
<duanedesign> i was impressed by the number of supported models on the phone sync :)
<PaulGit> Is there a quick way to delete all contacts from the U1 web interface?
<beuno> PaulGit, it didn't sync emails from the iphone, or to it?
<beuno> PaulGit, there is a way
<PaulGit> beuno: it didn't copy emails from iPhone to U1
<beuno> download http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntuone-couchdb-query
<beuno> 09:11 < beuno> then run: python ubuntuone-couchdb-query --http-method=DELETE contacts
<beuno> 09:11 < beuno> and then: python ubuntuone-couchdb-query --http-method=PUT contacts
<beuno> 09:11 < beuno> and then go to: firefox .local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<beuno> 09:11 < beuno> then run: python ubuntuone-couchdb-query --http-method=DELETE contacts
<beuno> 09:11 < beuno> and then: python ubuntuone-couchdb-query --http-method=PUT contacts
<beuno> 09:11 < beuno> and then go to: firefox .local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<beuno> 09:11 < beuno> and delete the local couch db
<beuno> PaulGit, ^
<beuno> PaulGit, so that's a new bug. If you're going to perform a new sync with clean data
<beuno> please do, and let me know your user id after you do it so I can look at the logs
<PaulGit> beuno: Yes, was going to do a clean sync just to be sure...do you want me to report bug?
<beuno> PaulGit, please do, right after you sync, with your username
<pgraner> Are there instructions anywhere that describe the process of how to wipe out all your local .files to reset ubunuone back to a "new" state so I can reauth and start syncing?
<PaulGit>  beuno: Before I try again, if I go to contacts on web ui after running commands above I get an oops message OOPS-ID-1543appserver63734
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<rye> my libvirt is broken :(
<beuno> PaulGit, looking
<beuno> waiting for oopses to sync
<beuno> PaulGit, it may be due to the couchdb issue
<beuno> but I'll know in a little while when that oops gets copied over
<PaulGit> beuno: OK, I will wait for your verdict....I am ready to do another sync whenever we are happy to give it a go!
<beuno> PaulGit, cool, thanks for all the testing. I'll let you know as soon as I can see the oops
<PaulGit> beuno: No problem, glad to be able to help.
<richard-432253> What does Invalid OpenID transaction mean?
<beuno> PaulGit, your problem is: ResourceConflict: ' ('conflict', 'Document update conflict.')'
<beuno> rye, do you know what is causing that?
<beuno> ^
<beuno> PaulGit, you ran DELETE and PUT?
<PaulGit> beuno: Yes
<beuno> PaulGit, I think it's ok, try the sync
<PaulGit> beuno: Alright, here goes...
<rye> beuno, mthaddon has this as well
<rye> PaulGit, beuno oopsing /contacts/ ?
<PaulGit> beuno: It failed :(
<beuno> rye, yes
<beuno> hrm
<mthaddon> yep
<beuno> how can it conflict on an empty db???
<beuno> :/
<mthaddon> mine shouldn't be an empty db
<rye> beuno, need couchdb gurus
<beuno> grrrr
<rye> summoning thisfred, CardinalFang - ResourceConflict: ' ('conflict', 'Document update conflict.')' during /contacts/ _view_
<PaulGit> Server
<thisfred> rye ouch. That should have been solved
<beuno> thisfred, 1543appserver63734
<beuno> /srv/ubunet-logs/app-logs-prod/maqui/2010-03-23/63254-1543appserver63734.oops.bz2
<beuno> on buffaloberry
<CardinalFang> thisfred, you got this?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: yeah, it's totally server
<thisfred> urbanape: ^^ We still have the ensure design document problem. And I am now wondering whether it is related to encoding slashes.....
<thisfred> argh
<urbanape> looking
<thisfred> that's an FYI
<thisfred> It's my code that's broken
<thisfred> this is what breaks:
<thisfred>         if not full_id in self.db:
<thisfred>             self.db[full_id] = uptodate
<thisfred> that second line generates a conflict.
<thisfred> which is slightly WTF
<rye> thisfred, filing a bug about that, will dup all related oops reports then
<thisfred> the document does not exist, but putting it gives a conflict?
<thisfred> oh no
 * PaulGit Steps out of room to get a haircut...brb...
<thisfred> urbanape: I think I know what it is
<urbanape> comforting words
<thisfred> gawd
<thisfred> self.db{foo] = bar
<thisfred> sry: self.db[foo] = bar
<thisfred> modifies bar (!)
<thisfred> it adds the revision number
<urbanape> yeah, that's known
<urbanape> very non-intuitive, but known
<thisfred> yeah, I thought I'd worked around that
<thisfred> but I may not have:
<thisfred> the method has a default keyword argument:
<thisfred>     def ensure_design_document(
<thisfred>         self, design_doc_id, view_registry=get_view_registry()):
<thisfred> that get_view_registry() may only be called once at import time
<thisfred> ok, that should be an easy fix
<thisfred> and a really stupid bug
<thisfred> I added a test for this when we first ran into it, but it looks like it's not testing the right thing
<thisfred> rye, when you have a bug number  for me, let me know, I'm starting a fix branch
<duanedesign> What to make of reports with this error:  pyinotify - ERROR - The path /home/simon/Ubuntu One/Speciale/1 - Gasforekomster of this watch .......m>m must not be trusted anymore
<thisfred> urbanape: yeah, the test passes in its own registry (which it must) so it never tests the problematic default argument. I'm an eedjit
<rye> thisfred, bug #545321
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/545321)
<thisfred> nice one ubottu
<thisfred> rye: thx
<rye> ubottu, wrong - right: "This report is private"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<urbanape> hmm, I broke my system.
<beuno> PaulGit, so, to summarize, you exposed a bug for us, fix is on it's way, it may be on edge tomorrow
<beuno> so thank you, and I'll ping you as soon as we're ready to roll again  :)
<urbanape> I seem to have broken my u1 auth for this computer.
<thisfred> https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-servers/fix-ensure-design-documents2/+merge/21970
<thisfred> rye, beuno, urbanape: fix branch proposed ^
 * urbanape reviews
 * beuno reviews
<thisfred> we won't be able to land that for a while though, since the oauth migration needs to be completed first
<beuno> approved
<thisfred> wow
<thisfred> you're supposed to run the tests ;)
<beuno> thisfred, I don't
<beuno> partially because I can't, I get "too many files open"
<beuno> and partially because that's what PQM is for
<thisfred> beuno: if pqm was fast, perfect, and identical to production I would agree :)
<rye> thisfred, how to reproduce this?
<thisfred> anyway, I'll run them, as I should have, as we can't land it immediately anyway
<beuno> also, keep in mind I come from Launchpad's 4.5h test run  :)
<beuno> rye, I'd guess wipe out the local couchdb?
<beuno> the branch's, that is
<thisfred> rye: that's tricky: you need to be a user that has not run their views since before we updated to the letter buckets thing, but *did* look at their contacts before that
<rye> thisfred, i.e. in what state should be the db for this to be reproducible. mthaddon said his db is not that blank, and I have wiped mine one for syncml test today
<beuno> ah
<thisfred> rye: so it's really hard to reproduce
<rye> thisfred, :(
<thisfred> rye are you testing this locally?
<thisfred> in that case:
<urbanape> thisfred, any way we could get a test to trigger the bad behavior, so we'd know this fix actually fixes it?
<thisfred> urbanape: there is a test which doesn't catch this, because it passes in its own registry
<urbanape> that's what I'm saying, do we have a test where the bug is exposed before this fix? Or do we only rely on it actually working in prod?
<thisfred> urbanape: yeah, but wait
<thisfred> why doesn't the test expose this, I wonder
<thisfred> it does not reset the registry between calls
<thisfred> so it should
<thisfred> urbanape: aha
<thisfred> it works because it talks to the same db, but I can easily break that test
<thisfred> branch retracted
<thisfred> sry beuno
<beuno> thisfred, it's ok, teachs me to be more thorough with reviews  :)
<PaulGit> beuno: Just got back, OK on bug.  Ping me when you have rolled out fix more than happy to continue testing for as long as you need it!
<thisfred> urbanape: thanks: I have a test that reproduces the problem!
<thisfred> and a fix that really fixes it for reals
 * rye reboots to bring back my vm (apparmor - #545004)
<urbanape> thisfred, cool!
<thisfred> urbanape, beuno: mo' better fix  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-servers/fix-ensure-design-documents2/+merge/21976
<thisfred> thanks for not letting me cut corners ;)
<urbanape> how do I unfux my u1 folder? I reauthed my computer, but none of my "my files" files are showing up in ~/Ubuntu One/
 * urbanape reviews
 * beuno reviews
<BoondoKLife> if you setup the documents folder to be a UDF should not the documents folder get that green check mark on it? In my case only the subfolders and documents get it.
<beuno> dobey, ^
<aquarius> urbanape, what does u1sdtool -s say?
<urbanape> hmm, in a weird state
<urbanape> https://pastebin.canonical.com/29573/
<dobey> que?
<dobey> oh, no. i don't know why the folders are getting the emblem... they shouldn't be (according to the code)
<dobey> so i guess something regressed
<urbanape> aquarius, aha. The preference pane was stuck on connect for a while, but this time it went on through.
<dobey> there's another emblem that should go there, but it's not in the package yet
<BoondoKLife> dobey: Was that at me?
<urbanape> aquarius, seems to be working now. 'doing server rescan'
<aquarius> urbanape, cool. So now it should wake up.
<dobey> BoondoKLife: yes
<dobey> (i presume that's what beuno pinged me for)
<kees> for some reason, the sync daemon runs this on start-up for me:
<kees> [pid  5855] execve("/bin/sh", ["sh", "-c", "/sbin/ldconfig -p 2>/dev/null"], [/* 56 vars */] <unfinished ...>
<urbanape> I miss the applet, actually.
<beuno> dobey, it is  :)
<beuno> I miss the applet as well
<BoondoKLife> dobey: Ok thanks, So they will have an icon like one would think later on correct?
<BoondoKLife> dobey: Maybe not the check but something to indicate the share
<rmcbride> kees: looking. I had my dev box take a dive last week (literally) and need to copy that directory from the old work drive
<kees> looks like python weirdness.
<kees> I'll be right back, need to drop off my wife
<rmcbride> OK.
<dobey> BoondoKLife: there will be an icon that indicates "you have marked this folder for sync with u1" yes
<BoondoKLife> dobey: Thanks again
<dobey> sure
 * dobey wonders if season 3 will be viewable on the internets (legally that is)
<PaulGit> y
<rmcbride> kees: the /etc/xdg/ubuntuone look is known (reading a default config I think) and is accounted for in the profile
<rmcbride> I'm seeing the same ref to /bin/dash you reported elsewhere in my syslog. I'm not cettain what is up with that
<rmcbride> s/cettain/certain
<kees> rmcbride: given this is a "feature", perhaps we should hold off on the AA profile for lucid?  give it more testing, upstreamness, etc?
<rmcbride> kees: that is probably a good call. Seems like I'm incrementally seeing behaviors that need to be accounted for that I don't see on previous passes
<rmcbride> kees: upstreamness should be fairly simple. I was taking an approach that put the profile in the source tree until I saw those examples :)
<rmcbride> but yea I'd much rather have a nice robust and complete profile/set of profiles when we roll this out
<kees> rmcbride: okay, cool.  I'll unmilestone the bug for now.  thanks!
<dobey> interesting
<dobey> :)
<huntz0r> Hey, just installed lucid beta1 on mydesktop and am not able to sync my files on ubuntu one.  oauth-login.log says: Token was not successfully retrieved: data was 'Invalid request token: MKDLL...'  Any ideas?
<dobey> if you open ubuntuone-preferences, and go to the "Devices" tab, there should be a "Connect" button
<dobey> click it :)
<huntz0r> dobey,  I'm an idiot! :P  cheers mate, that worked
<sax> My Ubuntu One client and the Music Store don't seem to be playing very nicely with each other.
<sax> I've filed a bug on Launchpad:
<sax> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/544526
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 544526 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "Downloads do not progress beyond tranferring to Ubuntu One storage" [Undecided,New]
<sax> Could any of you help? :)
<joshuahoover> sax: is the client connected? u1sdtool -s
<aquarius> sax, hey. That's a known bug (so I'll close yours as a duplicate). I'll help you with some debugging :)
<aquarius> sax, first question is what joshuahoover asked :)
<sax> Thanks guys :)
<sax> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<sax>     connection: With User With Network
<sax>     description: processing queues
<sax>     is_connected: True
<sax>     is_error: False
<sax>     is_online: True
<sax>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<aquarius> sax, OK, so it's connected. Have any of your purchased songs downloaded, or have none of them done so?
<sax> None of them have - they're all still showing as transferring.
<saxlap> :>
<aquarius> sax, OK. can you name one of the songs?
<sax> aquarius: We Used to Vacation by Cold War Kids from Robbers & Cowards
<sax> This is the album link, if it helps:
<sax> http://stores.7digital.com/7_1/artists/cold-war-kids/robbers-and-cowards-2/
<aquarius> sax, OK, I see it in the logs. You're being tripped up by a known error; sorry about that. It's being worked on at the moment
<sax> aquarius: Okay, no worries. Is there anything I can do about it, or do I just need to hold on until it gets fixed?
<aquarius> sax, I'm afraid there's nothing you can do about it from your side; we're cracking on with it as fast as we can :)
<sax> aquarius: Alright, I'll just be patient. Thanks for the help!
<mattgriffin> joshuahoover: do you know if the webui displays the UDF folder even if you don't have any defined?
<joshuahoover> mattgriffin: hmmm...not sure
<joshuahoover> mattgriffin: i can check...
<beuno> mattgriffin, it does
<mattgriffin> beuno: cool. thanks.
<jamestait> Evening all.
<jamestait> I'm trying to diagnose a problem with Ubuntu One contact sync with a Nokia E71.
<jamestait> I suspect my problem is actually related to duff data put there by my own still-in-development Thunderbird module via desktopcouch sync.
<beuno> jamestait, we're having couchdb issues
<beuno> I can look up the error you are having
<beuno> but chances are it's couchdb server misbehaving
<beuno> we're working on that right now
<beuno> do you have an oops?
<jamestait> beuno: Ah, that might explain it. :)
<jamestait> I don't currently, but I can probably generate one now if it would help.  I don't get any log messages from the phone, nothing useful. :-/
<beuno> jamestait, I'd wait until tomorrow, when we have this sorted out
<jamestait> beuno: Actually the web UI is working for me now, it was broken earlier today.  But I'll hold off until tomorrow.
<jamestait> Anything I can do to help, other than quit hammering the servers?
<beuno> jamestait, feel free to hammer  :)
<beuno> couchdb will be flakey
<beuno> what error are you getting with the phone?
<jamestait> Nothing useful, sadly - it appears to send all contacts, then disconnects and says "System Error" I think.
<beuno> jamestait, I can look at logs
<beuno> what's your user id?
<jamestait> As entered in the Nokia sync app? 20159378
 * beuno digs through the logs
<jamestait> I was attempting to use ubuntuone-couchdb-query.py to see what's in U1 but getting: status:500, response: '{"error":"error","reason":"illegal_database_name"}\n'
<jamestait> I expect that's related to the problems you mentioned though.
<beuno> what db name does it think is illegal?
<beuno> also
<jamestait> Or me typing something stupid. ;)
<beuno> you're hitting this bug:  ResourceConflict: ('conflict', 'Document update conflict.')
<beuno> thisfred submitted a fix for that
<beuno> which should be rolled out today
<jamestait> ../ubuntuone-couchdb-query.py https://couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/u/515/d80/43206/contacts
<thisfred> beuno: definitely not today, hopefully tomorrow night US eastern :(
<beuno> ah
<beuno> :(
<beuno> so tomorrow
<thisfred> which is why I didn't give a firm ETA...
 * beuno hugs thisfred 
<jamestait> Hey, no worries. :)
<jamestait> I'm interested and eager, but I realise it's still in beta, etc.
<beuno> jamestait, alpha  ;)
<beuno> and not even officially public alpha
<jamestait> That too. ;)
<beuno> I'm just throwing the link around for people who are eager to help
<beuno> jamestait, so that's the bug you're hitting
<beuno> I'd also suggest starting with a clean slate once this is fixed
<jamestait> Yeah, I was thinking that.
<beuno> delete the online and local contacts db
<beuno> and start again
<jamestait> There's nothing useful in them at the moment anyway.
<beuno> unfortunetely, the current bug will prevent you from syncing anyway
<beuno> but when it's fixed
<beuno> run:
<beuno> python ubuntuone-couchdb-query --http-method=DELETE contacts
<beuno> python ubuntuone-couchdb-query --http-method=PUT contacts
<beuno> and delete it from your local couch:
<beuno> firefox .local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<beuno> jamestait, FWIW, there are plugins for tb that will let you sync as well
<jamestait> Well "I'm glad it's your side of the boat that's sinking", so to speak - and I should probably have more faith in my own code. :)
<beuno> not that I'm not suepr mega interested in you getting tb working with couch  :)
<jamestait> beuno: I'm actually working on exactly that.
<beuno> jamestait, I know!
<beuno> and I want you to succeed
<beuno> so anything I can do to help...
<jamestait> Inject an extra few hours into every day....
<beuno> oooh, that would be super useful  :)
<jamestait> It's getting there. :)  I think I'm more-or-less exporting valid, complete contacts now.
<jamestait> Merging is going to be fun. :)
 * thisfred has to run, later all!
<beuno> jamestait, I bet!  although evolution already does this ne way or another, no?
<beuno> also, soon there will be on edge a "merge contacts" UI
<jamestait> And I think I need to do more reading on couchdb and record IDs and versioning and... it was supposed to be a simple little project! :-P
<beuno> jamestait, I don't know if it will be simple, but I can guarantee it will be awesome!
<jamestait> Which is what's driving me to continue.
<beuno> I don't like us using funambol to sync contacts from tb
<beuno> I'd rather that pile of... java, just handled phones
<jamestait> <---- Java programmer.
<beuno> jamestait, voluntarily?  :)
<jamestait> Yes! :-P I've noticed the Java developer position on the Ubuntu employment page and I'm polishing my CV.
<beuno> jamestait, making TB use couch for ubuntu one would look fantastic on your CV  *wink*
<jamestait> Funny, I thought the same. :)
<beuno> :)
<beuno> so I'm going to step away from the computer, these 12 hour work days are starting to wear me out
<jamestait> You're doing fantastic work.
<jamestait> And it's appreciated.
<beuno> thank you  :)
<beuno> I look forward to getting syncing working for you, and testing out the tb plugin!
<jamestait> It'll be awesome. :)
<beuno> no doubt!
 * beuno waves
 * jamestait waves
#ubuntuone 2010-03-24
<jamestait> Anyone else noticed that addresses in U1 contacts differ from the Specification page at http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/contact ?
<duanedesign> jamalta_: i notice you have a syncing project you are working on
<duanedesign> sorry jamalta_ tab fail
<duanedesign> jamestait: ^^
<marcosroriz> hello guys
<marcosroriz> I found a bug
<duanedesign> hello marcosroriz
<duanedesign> whats the bug?
<marcosroriz> the bug is that I have about 350 + files in a folder when I display on a web it seems that it get only 100 files to show at maximum
<marcosroriz> I don't know if it's a bug, but it looks like
<rye> evolution does not show ubuntuone couchdb contacts if desktopcouch was autolaunched by dbus... Hmmmm
<rye> organization is set to ";" if no organization and department is set during phone sync
<rye> after adding the cell phone via the phone UI and sync, the cell phone became "Other phone" for Evolution
 * rye will file those bugs now
<moto_> hello
<NielsE> when I press F5 on one.ubuntu.com sometimes my folders are there, and sometimes half of them appear, and sometimes I can see them all
<NielsE> is UbuntuOne having problems or something?
<rye> rodrigo_, are you the one to poke about couchdb/evolution integration?
<rodrigo_> rye, yes
<rye> NielsE, unfortunately this i the flaw in the presentation code for ubuntuone files. The browser is instructed to send too many requests and some of them fail even though the response is on the way.
<rye> rodrigo_, I figured out what causes my e-d-s to eat all my CPU - when evolution starts and desktopcouch is not started, then dbus autostarts dc, right? However at this time something becomes bad and my couchdb contacts do not show up. I need to shut down evolution completely for the addressbook to pick up the entries from desktopcouch
<rye> rodrigo_, where to dig for more useful info? Lucid
<rodrigo_> rye, hmm, run e-d-s on a terminal and pastebin the output
<rye> Segmentation fault (core dumped) :-/
<rodrigo_> e-d-s segfaults?
<rye> rodrigo_, yup
<rye> gdbing
<rodrigo_> rye, then run it under gdb, please
<rodrigo_> $ gdb /usr/lib/evolution/evolution-data-server-2.28
<rodrigo_> and when it segfaults:
<rodrigo_> (gdb) thread apply all bt
<rye> rodrigo_, guess what?
<rye> 0x00f13180 in ?? () from /lib/libdbus-1.so.3
<rodrigo_> and before that?
<rye> rodrigo_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/400443/
<rodrigo_> I'd say this is the dbus-is-broken bug nessita was having the other day
<rodrigo_> rye, are you running with all the latest updates?
<rye> rodrigo_, yup
<rye> ooooops
<rye> rodrigo_, i believe i did a pretty bad thing now
<rodrigo_> what did you do?
<rye> rodrigo_, that backtrace contained my Google Account password :)
<rodrigo_> ugh, change it!
<rye> rodrigo_, since I was using Google Calendar
<rye> rodrigo_, heh, already done :)
<PaulGit> beuno: Just thought I would let you know that I am loitering around so if you get the CouchDB bug fix I can test the iPhone sync again.
<rye> PaulGit, warning - do you have contacts in your couchdb ?
<rye> PaulGit, there is an issue with couchdb -> funambol translation that does not bring the phone numbers and emails to syncml clients
<rye> the syncml client -> funambol -> couchdb works fine though
<PaulGit> rye: No, bueno yesterday showed me how to empty couchdb and then the contacts OOPS via web interface, my first sync yesterday showed that emails did not get syncronised but phone numbers and addresses did.
<rye> PaulGit, ah, you have empty server-side couchdb, ok
<PaulGit> rye: So just to be clear, syncing contacts from iPhone->funambol did work except for email addresses, but then I stumbled accross another bug so no longer can access contacts via web.
<duanedesign> is syncml client the phone client?
<rye> duanedesign, yup, SyncML is a standard for syncing contacts, calendars, notes and tasks (i believe)
 * rye needs to find whether SyncML is a standard...
<rye> Open Mobile Alliance Data Synchronization and Device Management
<rye> that's how that is called now
<duanedesign> and also Funambol?
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> it is the server side....
<duanedesign> oop quick google found that
<rye> duanedesign, Funambol is the server-side application, but the clients may be built-in to the handsets or running as a separate application if the phone supports that
<duanedesign> thank you sir, informative as always
<PaulGit> It would be great if U1 supported Calendars, I could then remove all my data from Google! :)
<oly> hi, i have tested out the music store last night i can see the music on the web interface but not on my desktop
<oly> i have been told it should appear in ~/.ubuntuone but this folder does not exist
<oly> is this a known issue ?
<duanedesign> hello oly
<oly> hi, its not a problem as i can get the music from the link just wondering if i have found a bug
<duanedesign> i have not had a chance to use the music store yet. But maybe I can summon someone to help you :)
<oly> :)
<duanedesign> rye: ping
 * rye appears
<duanedesign> :)
<rye> oly, need some terminal magic from you what does "u1sdtool --status" say?
<oly> all okay is_error is false is_connected is true is_online is true
<oly> description nothing on the wire
<oly> and i can confirm my python code i am working on is in sync
<dns53> i'm having problems adding my computer to ubuntu one
<rye> nothing on the wire.. hm, it means that it believes that there is really nothing else to download. ...
<rye> aquarius, is it possible that the files are transferred to the U1 storage, but there was no signal to syncdaemon at the client side?
<aquarius> rye, yes. You can verify whether that's the case by looking at the web UI.
<oly> i could create the hidden folder which may kick it in but obviously i should not have to :p
<aquarius> music store downloads show up in the web UI
<oly> i can see them in the web ui
<aquarius> oly, you don't have to create the hidden folder; it'll be created for you when it works :)
<aquarius> oly, ok...try disconnecting from Ubuntu One and reconnecting (on the command line, that's "u1sdtool -q" and "u1sdtool -c")
<aquarius> that should re-do the server rescan, which should pick those new files up
<oly> out of intrest why does it put them in a hidden folder ?
<oly> its currently scanning by the way, will let you know when it has finished
<PaulGit> oly: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+question/105279  will answer your question regarding hidden folder.
<oly> ah kind of makes sense
<dns53> i think i need to wipe out all traces of ubuntu one on my system, it will not authenticate this computer, any suggestions on how to do this?
<joshuahoover> dns53: it won't authenticate your computer? what is it doing exactly?
<dns53> joshuahoover ok so i had lots of duplicate entries for all my computers so i decided to remove them and clear our the list
<joshuahoover> dns53: so the list is completely empty? no computers associated with your u1 account?
<dns53> none
<joshuahoover> dns53: can you try opening Applications->Accessories->Passwords & Encryption Keys and then delete your "ubuntuone" token there by right-clicking and select "delete"?
<joshuahoover> dns53: also, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<dns53> joshuahoover lucid, deleting that key seems to have fixed things
<joshuahoover> dns53: ok, so i filed a bug for this problem yesterday when i was testing it out...so the good news is we know about it and will be fixing it :) bug #545506
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545506 in ubuntuone-client "Removing computer from account doesn't delete ubuntuone token" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545506
<dns53> yes that sounds like the bug
<oly> well i now have the hidden folder, but its still syncing so not got the music yet
<oly> but looking promising
<oly> Cheers guys thats worked a treat i can now see the music
<oly> i will have to remember to do the same on my home machine
<duanedesign> oly: great \o/
<oly> dont suppose theres any chance of running ubuntu one on debian arm is there ?
<oly> so i can have the music synced onto my phone :)
<oly> i was considering adding the ppa and seeing what happens :p
<oly> but guessing the packages might not even be compiled to run on arm processors
<dobey> i don't think the ppa compiles for arm automatically
<dobey> but you can add just the deb-src line, and apt-get source and rebuild the packages, and any necessary dependencies
<oly> am i likely to hit any major problems ?
<oly> just trying to figure out if its worth attempting
<oly> or am i likely to end up stuck in dependencie hell
<oly> might give it a try later see what happens
<oly> would be an excellent feature to have, especially with maemo and android being based on linux
<dobey> i don't think so, unless it's debian stable or something
<dobey> as long as the dependencies are satisf{ied,yable}, it should be pretty easy to do
<dobey> just will take a little bit of time
<oly> well i have debian stable on my phone in a virtual machine so i guess it could be done using that then :p
<oly> the base os of maemo is debian but its modified and i dont know how much it varys from original debian
<oly> i would guess biggest issue will likely be versions of the software not being upto date enough
<dobey> you can install the sdk on a real computer, and cross-compile things
<dobey> that's what i had to do for building webkit for it
<oly> i will give it ago and post a howto if it works
<dobey> cool :)
<Technoviking> Got an idea for the Ubuntu one music store, be able to send a tweet/dent when you by a song/album.
<jblount> Technoviking: I like it.
<Technoviking> It has been 5 minutes and still has not started transfering to my Ubntu One account, is there a heavy load?
<duanedesign> Technoviking: there is a Rhythmbox plugin for tweeting the song your listening to. I wonder if that might be a good place to start....
<Technoviking> duanedesign: maybe, was think ways to promote the music store, build some hype
<rye> duanedesign, I believe the /etc/hosts size is affecting desktopcouch startup. I believe it scans it through compeltely (spitting the errors with invalid entries) but fails to start before its own heartbeat kills it due to being unresponsive
<jblount> rye: I'm having some trouble with syncdaemon being all crashy, does this look familiar: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/546074 ?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/546074)
<duanedesign> Technoviking: i like the idea
<rye> jblount,  "Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page. "
<rye> o_O
<dobey> Technoviking: interesting idea, but perhaps somewhat difficult to implement at the moment :)
<jblount> rye: That's weird, it was marked private, but since you are a u1 hacker it should have still let you in.
<rye> dobey, dbus signal to gwibber on item adding and viola - it tweets/facebooks/dents/diggs, whatever
<jblount> rye: It's now public though.
<duanedesign> rye: intteresting. I wonder if mine is a unique problem causing a common symptom or if all these bugs have this problem.
<dobey> rye: the web doesn't have dbus signals
<rye> duanedesign, startup speed I believe
<dobey> rye: and purchases are all on the web
<rye> dobey, ah, yep, right. sorry, I thought that rhythmbox is more involved, i.e. it gets some signals that 'hi, i am a new song!'
<dobey> rye: it only sees the new song once it's been downloaded to the local machine, but it would get that signal whenever any song is put in that library
<dobey> rye: which is not a reliable indication of 'purchased' :)
<duanedesign> interesting
<dobey> rye: because "file created" isn't at all related to the music store really
<rye> jblount, hm, you have an upgrade from earlier metadata going on. While this looks familiar and suggests that you should remove the offending metadata item, I'd like to ask chicharra people about this. nessita? bug #546074
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546074 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with KeyError in _load_pickle()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546074
<oly> you could use inotify to look for new files that appear in the purchased sync folder
<nessita> rye: verterok is the guy to ask for... not sure of the status of that
<rye> dobey, "just purchased /home/rtg/Documents/Download Day 2008.pdf from #ubuntuone #music #store. yay!"
<nessita> rye: we do have a master bug for that
<nessita> I'm looking for it
<rye> nessita, thanks!
<rye> verterok_, ^ ?
<nessita> rye, jblount: this is the master bug, I'll close the new one as dup https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/522859
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 522859 in ubuntuone-client "Metadata corruption (KeyError while loading metadata)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jblount> nessita: Thanks
<nessita> thank you!
<rye> jblount, yep, file removal - in your case what " find ~/.local/share/ubuntuone -name '48f58fd9-9b87-4d10-971b-fd084c620a43' " returns?
<rye> nessita, thanks!
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> rye: exactly
<jblount> rye: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/400584/
<rye> jblount, find ~/.local/share/ubuntuone -name '48f58fd9-9b87-4d10-971b-fd084c620a43' -delete
<rye> jblount, and restart syncdaemon / reopen me-menu, etc.
 * rye thinks of a local lucid mirror - 3 real machines and 4 virtual ones.. It takes time to upgrade and keep them in sync
<rye> duanedesign, you had ~103570 lines in your /hosts, hmmm
<jblount> rye: Seems to be rocking now, thanks for the help
 * jblount notices that "Shared With Me" gets synced first before his files. 
<rye> CardinalFang, ping, I know what's happening with duanedesign's couchdb, well, I now I know that we can't do much in our desktopcouch startup code
<rye> CardinalFang, duanedesign. For some reason reading /etc/hosts took a lot of time. It reads and parses every line, thus it takes more time. We could increase the timeout for starting up couchdb, BUT the couchdb gets killed by its own heartbeat system:
<rye> heart_beat_kill_pid = 4549
<rye> heart_beat_timeout = 11
<CardinalFang> rye, dang.
<CardinalFang> rye, I thank you for figuring that out.
<rye> heart: Wed Mar 24 17:31:07 2010: heart-beat time-out.
<rye> Killed
<CardinalFang> I'll harass couchdb folks.
<rye> heart: Wed Mar 24 17:31:08 2010: Executed "/usr/bin/couchdb -k". Terminating.
<rye> now we have two questions, why  it worked earlier - duanedesign started having the issue after upgrade to Lucid and 2 - how we can ask heartbeat to stop killing busy couchdbs
<rye> phew
<duanedesign> true
<rye> duanedesign, have you opened the bug report regarding that?
 * rye restores his vm to a "regular broken" state
<duanedesign> i was just looking at it. This is the one they made the maswter for the issue bug 530541
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530541 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch-service crashed with RuntimeError in run_couchdb()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530541
<jml> I just tried launching Ubuntu One and got a crash in lucid
<jml> apport popped asking me if I wanted to report it. I do, so I said yes.
<jml> but it's been chewing up a whole CPU core for several minutes now
<jml> ooh, now I've clicked cancel and it's gone grey
<jml> also something is eating my memory :(
<jml> killing gdb seemed to help there
<duanedesign> hello jml . rye went to post some info on a bug report. I am sure he or someone else will be right in to help you
<jml> thanks.
<rye> CardinalFang, that might be somehow related to slow couchdb startup on the servers as well... Though in case it starts up for several minutes... where's the heartbeat then?
<rye> jml, hm, gdb involved, so that's probably python crash and I believe it is somehow related to dbus... Could you please tell whether there is something SEGFAULT/sigsegv-like in your dmesg now?
<jml> [ 4299.092433] __ratelimit: 9 callbacks suppressed
<jml> [ 4299.092444] ubuntuone-login[7548]: segfault at 3 ip 00007fee2806422c sp 00007fee258707e8 error 4
<jml> [ 4299.092511] ubuntuone-login[7547]: segfault at b ip 00007fee280644b5 sp 00007fff9659df70 error 4 in libdbus-1.so.3.4.0[7fee2803e000+3d000]
<jml> [ 4299.093057]  in libdbus-1.so.3.4.0[7fee2803e000+3d000]
<rye> jml, eeexactly
<jml> rye, so it's a known bug?
<rye> jml, could you please check whether you are running latest software?
<jml> sure.
<rye> jml, just regular upgrade/update, to make sure we are on the same page
<rye> jml, hm, additionally, could you please check whether ps aux | grep [c]ouch returns something now?
 * rye thinks that ubuntuone-login might want to talk to couchdb, that was not started, so it autostarted and died... Much like couchdb-evo.. hmmmm
<tcole> alecu: ping
<jml> yeah couchdb is running
<tcole> er, wrong channel
<jml> rye,
<jml> http://paste.ubuntu.com/400609/
<rye> jml, ok, could you please run u1sdtool --connect  from the terminal ?
<rye> dobey, is ubuntuone-login talking to couchdb in any way?
<jml> rye, there are a lot of packages that have changed since I last upgraded
<jml> rye, I'm in a cafe so I'd rather not hit them w/ a 350MB download
<rye> jml, ok, could you please try connecting via command line then? (actually it does pretty much the same thing as the preferences app callable from MeMenu)
<jml> rye, jml@truth:~$ u1sdtool --connect
<jml> jml@truth:~$
<rye> jml, now try me-menu app?
<jml> rye, the MeMenu crashed after I logged in, fwiw
<jml> rye, I don't know how to get it back.
<rye> jml, /usr/lib/indicator-me/indicator-me-service & ?
<dobey> rye: it sets up the desktopcouch pairing to u1 when you get an oauth token, yes
<jml> rye, http://paste.ubuntu.com/400612/
<jml> originally, I tried to launch Ubuntu One using gnome-do (just typed ubuntuone and hit enter)
<jussi01> hrm, Ive installed ubuntuone-client, but I dont seem to have any way to start ubuntuone - its not in the menu's and tab complete gives me nothing I can see... help?
<jussi01> Im on kde if that makes a difference...
<rye> something is wrong with desktopcouch autostart... and it causes external apps to crash... hmmm. Or there is something wrong in all apps
<rye> jussi01, you can start ubuntuone-preferences or use cmdline client - u1sdtool --connect
<rye> jussi01, not cmdline client, but cmdline interface to ubuntuone client, that's better
<jussi01> hrm, I dont seem to have ubuntuone-preferences
<rye> jussi01, ah, that is in ubuntuone-client-gnome that depends on nautilus that depends on gnome... which will take a lot of dependencies if you are running kubuntu-only install
<rye> jussi01, do you have u1sdtool app?
<jussi01> rye: yes
<jussi01> jussi@workhorse:~$ u1sdtool --connect
<jussi01> Usage: u1sdtool [option]
<jussi01> u1sdtool: error: no such option: --connect
<dobey> must be on karmic
<jml> rye, anyway, let me know if you need more debugging information. I'm going to go deal with other stuff that lucid inexplicably broke
<jussi01> dobey: correct
<jussi01> *G* I love your explanations...LOL:   -w, --wait            Wait until ubuntuone-syncdaemon reachs nirvana
<rye> jml, I will try to reproduce this segfault on a vm, so far I have pretty much reproducible crash with couchdb/evolution-data-server
<jml> rye, cool. good luck!
<rye> jussi01, I believe the only option for now would be to install ubuntuone-client-gnome :(
<jussi01> rye: oh. :( Right, Ill wait the month and install Lucid :)
 * rye is off for an hour or so, ping me and I will reply once available
<rye> sandy|lurk, ping
<sandy|lurk> rye: pong
<rye> sandy|lurk, I  found that Lucid Tomboy does not dump the response content in case server returned an error, is it ok?
<sandy|lurk> rye: the only reason that happened in Karmic is because rodrigo_ patched the package to enable extra-verbose debugging
<sandy|lurk> you guys could reapply that patch if you think it's important
<sandy|lurk> I was meaning to add another command-line option so that it wouldn't have to be a code change, but just didn't get around to it
<sandy|lurk> and GNOME is in code freeze now
<rye> sandy|lurk, here's what we are thinking about - in case server produces an error, we might need some bits except the 500 phrase. Since adding this to the status line might be overriden by the library, I am wondering whether we can start adding some X-Reason/etc header in order to provide some info about the failure
<rye> but I still like the status line for this thing more...
<sandy|lurk> I'm not sure what you mean by "status line"
<sandy|lurk> (sorry, I'm still pretty new to web development)
<rye> sandy|lurk, "500 INTERNAL SERVER ERROR"
<sandy|lurk> oh :-)
<sandy|lurk> so we have a related upstream bug for snowy https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=591456
<ubottu> Gnome bug 591456 in general "Server response should be more verbose when sending wrong last-sync-revision" [Normal,New]
<sandy|lurk> same idea, of trying to return a more helpful error message somehow
<sandy|lurk> so whatever you guys do in U1, we should do in Snowy, so that Tomboy only has to handle one approach
<sandy|lurk> if you want to do it in the status line, that seems reasonable to me
<aquarius> I recommend adding a header
<aquarius> because then if you've got two reasons, you can add two headers, rather than trying to encode them into the status line
<aquarius> "The Reason-Phrase is intended to give a short textual description of the Status-Code". Note "short".
<aquarius> you might want to give a longer reason.
<sandy|lurk> makes sense
<rye> aquarius, sandy|lurk but we need the header to be standardized somehow then :)
<rye> aquarius, and our server-side should not strip it
<rye> well, I am just stating the obvious things
<sandy|lurk> yes, the header stuff would have to be part of our Tomboy Web REST API spec
<sandy|lurk> but that's fine
<PaulGit> beuno: Are you about, is it safe for me to try the contacts sync with iPhone?  The web bug now appears to be fixed.
<beuno> PaulGit, it shouldn't of been fixed AFAIK
<beuno> but
<beuno> go for it!
<beuno> :)
<PaulGit> beuno: Mmm, I don't get the oops.  OK here goes.....
<beuno> I don't see anything bad happening other than having to try again later
 * beuno crosses fingers
<PaulGit> beuno: No luck, error in log says'  'Server Failur'e: server returned error code 511
<beuno> PaulGit, as expected
<beuno> thisfred is dealing with the server migration/fix right now
<beuno> so it'll take a while
<PaulGit> beuno: It was worth a try!  I will hang around, give me a shout if the migration happens today. :)
<beuno> PaulGit, you're the first person on my list!
<PaulGit> beuno: :)
<polter> so I'm having a couple of issues with U1, or maybe, more likely, one big problem. I can't get UbuntuOne to sync files, and the options under "services" in the preferences are all greyed out.. running Lucid..
<polter> is this the right place to ask?
<polter> I looked around for open bugs on Launchpad but it's somewhat of a swamp of incomplete reports right now
<joshuahoover> polter: this is the right place
<polter> cool
<dobey> the services tab is supposed to be greyed out (the options don't actually do anything in the version you have)
<polter> ah, alrighty then, that's one down
<joshuahoover> polter: can you first run the following command in a terminal session: u1sdtool -s
<dobey> but they will work in an update to come soon :)
<dobey> and joshuahoover can help you with the other problems :)
<joshuahoover> yes, dobey can get back to making more stuff work now :)
<polter> paste here or in a pastebin?
<polter> http://fpaste.org/Jpu4/ Fedora pastebin, blasphemy!
<joshuahoover> polter: ok, it looks like you need to connect
<joshuahoover> polter: you can do this from the command line: u1sdtool -c
<joshuahoover> polter: and you should be able to do it through the preferences on the devices tab with the "connect" button
<joshuahoover> polter: and we won't hold it against you for using the fedora pastebin ;)
<polter> I have tried that several times. I also removed my key for ubuntu one to reconnect my computer.. but it still wouldn't work
<polter> let's see if it syncs..
<joshuahoover> polter: hmmm...if you do "u1sdtool -c" what does it output?
<joshuahoover> polter: was it ever working for you?
<polter> well I had it working on Jaunty and Karmic before and I believe I've had it working on Lucid too.
<polter> but honestly,, I'm not 100% sure, now that you mention it
<joshuahoover> polter: ok, just wanted to check
<polter> no output with "-c" but now "-s" tell me I'm connected.. but I still can't sync
<joshuahoover> polter: ok, what are you doing to see if files are syncing?
<joshuahoover> polter: adding files? waiting for files from the server?
<polter> ah wait.. I think it's working!
<polter> brilliant!
<polter> but it's still kind of weird that it wouldn't let me do this through the preferences-dialog
<joshuahoover> polter: what version do you have? apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<polter> 1.1.4-0ubuntu1
<polter> I just did the updates an hour ago or so
<joshuahoover> polter: ok, you have the latest version...just had to check :)
<joshuahoover> polter: hmmm...when you clicked the "connect" button, it didn't ever change to a "disconnect" button?
<polter> I could disconnect it and try to run it from preferences again..
<joshuahoover> polter: sure, that would be helpful for seeing if there's a bigger problem that we may need to fix
<polter> btw, where do I find log files for UbuntuOne?
<polter> it actually seems to work now
<joshuahoover> polter: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<polter> that's odd
<polter> I've had a couple of "Authentication failed"-errors
<vistro_> Hey, is it normal that I can only get it to sync a file by deleteing and re-adding it repeatedly for over an hour?
<joshuahoover> vistro_: no, that's not normal
<vistro_> It's been that way for the past 4 computers I've used U1 on
<joshuahoover> vistro_: how big is the file?
<vistro_> Well, it does this for every file, big and small. It did this on a 14kb file, and it's doing this on a link to a folder wiht many subfolders with 190MB of data collectivley
<polter> well anyways joshuahoover , thank's a bunch for your help. I'll keep testing it for a couple of days or so and if I experience any more issues I'll get in here then maybe file a bug report
<joshuahoover> vistro_: hmmm...how do you know it's not syncing? checking the web ui? looking at the file emblems? etc.
<joshuahoover> polter: happy it's connecting for you now...don't hesitate to ask for more help here :)
<vistro_> the emblems lie. I know this. I know this because I can completley remove my computer from the internet, add a file, and if I refresh the folder, the check mark is there
<vistro_> Online I realize can be slow, but I check it anyway
<joshuahoover> vistro_: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<vistro_> and I also try to force other computers also looking at the account to synch
<vistro_> 9.10
<joshuahoover> vistro_: ok, yeah the file emblems there aren't as useful as they are in our ppa and lucid versions
<vistro_> I have also recently started to use u1tool --current-transfer
<joshuahoover> vistro_: and you never see any files being uploaded/downloaded?
<vistro_> and it either says nothing either way, or it's downloading some random file I put in there months ago
<vistro_> from another computer
<joshuahoover> hmmm...
<joshuahoover> vistro_: ok, i think we may need some debug logs...
<vistro_> The purpose behind the folder link is to share it, I'm collaberating with another Ubuntu user to create a very large /b/ folder before we launch it online
<vistro_> kk
<vistro_> I already have debug going and logging
<joshuahoover> vistro_: ah, good
<vistro_> I'll CDC or whatever it over if you would like
<vistro_> DCC
<joshuahoover> vistro_: do you have a bug open on this already?
<vistro_> I opened a bug like last september and I opened one today
<vistro_> couldn't tell you where the links are
<joshuahoover> vistro_: can you attach ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log to the new bug?
<vistro_> Kinda hard to spread the evangellical word of Linux when it's a tad... buggy lol :p
<vistro_> sure
<joshuahoover> vistro_: oh, you don't know the bug #?
<vistro_> I can find it in Chrome
<vistro_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/546281
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 546281 in ubuntuone-client "Crashed on attempt to disconnect, trying to force it to synch" [Undecided,New]
<vistro_> brb
<vistro_> back
<vistro_> now is when I realize the two problems have nothing to do with each other
<joshuahoover> vistro_: yeah, i'm reading through the log you just attached...
<joshuahoover> vistro_: can you give me a name of a file you've copied to ~/Ubuntu One recently that is not syncing?
<vistro_> link to b
<joshuahoover> vistro_: hmmm...i see that in the log but only see deletes on it
<vistro_> yeah
<vistro_> but I keep adding it
<joshuahoover> vistro_: i see a delete around 14:23 and then another delete on the same file at 14:29 but that's it, only deletes
<vistro_> now this is strange
<vistro_> I deleted the link
<vistro_> and then
<vistro_> I added the same link, and a gif file
<vistro_> the moment I released the button on the gif file
<vistro_> I got a balloon saying it's synching
<joshuahoover> vistro_: you said "added the same link"...are you copying the file or linking to it?
<vistro_> I go to my Downloads folder, select, Make Link, then drag the link to U1
<joshuahoover> vistro_: ahhh...that won't work
<joshuahoover> vistro_: we don't support links like that
<vistro_> osmeone in #ubuntu said that's what I need to do if I want to keep a folder in it's same location and still share it
<joshuahoover> vistro_: in lucid and our beta ppa version we support syncing folders outside of the ~/Ubuntu One folder but we don't follow links
<vistro_> what are the risks to running the beta ppa?
<joshuahoover> vistro_: not sure who told you that, but that will not work
<vistro_> because I'm not going to 10.04 until launch day
<joshuahoover> vistro_: right, well, the beta ppa changes quite a few things (as does our lucid version)...most for the better but some not (as we're rapidly fixing/adding things)
<joshuahoover> vistro_: it's pretty low risk...i have it on some of my karmic instances and it's fine
<joshuahoover> vistro_: it does lose the applet, which is a big change everyone notices right away
<vistro_> as long as it syncs, I'm fine
<joshuahoover> vistro_: but it gives you syncing outside of the ~/Ubuntu One folder, fixes a lot of bugs, and provides better file emblems
<vistro_> how do I get it?
<duanedesign> on my karmic install i added a custom launcher to my panel that uses the command ubuntuone-preferences
<duanedesign> creates the same look and feel of the applet
<joshuahoover> vistro_: from a terminal session: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntuone/beta
<joshuahoover> vistro_: sudo apt-get update
<joshuahoover> vistro_: sudo apt-get upgrade
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: i was on the forum last night and saw a user talking about a couch U1 app he would like to make. I thought 'someone else has already done 3/4 of that on another app'
<duanedesign> i was thinking of a place where all these U1  couch projects could be put together
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: what app?
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: yeah, definitely...we should capture it on our wiki for now somewhere
<duanedesign> like a wiki page or something where people post their personal couch U1 projects
<joshuahoover> :)
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: this particular one was a user wanting to have his rhythmbox ratings synced between computers
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: just the other day a user was in here making a plugin that syncs playlists
<vistro_> sounds nice
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: oh, i missed that
<vistro_> What would be awesome is an app that syncs with Android
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: i think it came over right after you where there ;)
<vistro_> HTC Sync not for Linux :p
<duanedesign> it was late last night
<joshuahoover> vistro_: we have someone interested in doing that as part of google summer of code...we're going to get him a mentor from the team to hopefully make an android client a reality
<duanedesign> but i have been working on a package sync app. I know others have expressed an interest in maybe putting a gui to it
<vistro_> Will the phone not know the difference?
<vistro_> mkay now how do i Start the new client?
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: anyway wanted to get my idea out there. Now I have to do it, ive told people, lol.
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: heh
<joshuahoover> vistro_: system->preferences->ubuntu one, click the devices tab, click the "connect" button
<joshuahoover> vistro_: let me know if that doesn't appear to connect for you
<vistro_> restarting nautilus in hopes of a shell change
<joshuahoover> vistro_: ah yes, to get the new context menu options and emblems you'll likely need to do that, forgot about that
<vistro_> I see one change in the context, but I can sense there is more...
<vistro_> like it got much longer
<joshuahoover> vistro_: you should now see an option for "Synchronize on Ubuntu One" when you right-click on a folder outside of the ~/Ubuntu One folder
<vistro_> the subfolders aren't gridded anymore
<statik> hi duanedesign, are you around?
<vistro_> okay, the main folder has no emblems, subfolders have emblems, and the network activity isn't showing much
<joshuahoover> vistro_: your ~/Ubuntu One folder, correct?
<vistro_>  /b/ foldr
<joshuahoover> vistro_: if you go to https://one.ubuntu.com/files do you see anything under "User Defined Folders" there?
<vistro_> >< posted in wrong channel
<vistro_> folder structure is there
<vistro_> but no files
<joshuahoover> vistro_: how many files are in that folder?
<vistro_> 0
<vistro_> wait
<vistro_> the real one?
<vistro_> let me check
<vistro_> If I had to guess, over 9000
<joshuahoover> vistro_: that's going to take quite a while to sync i'm afraid
<vistro_> 877 to be exact
<joshuahoover> vistro_: so not 9000?
<vistro_> the goal of the project (before it goes online on friday) is over 9000
<vistro_> but there are 877 files there right now
<vistro_> which means we need to get busy
<joshuahoover> vistro_: still will take a while...we're working on improving the speed of syncing lots of files (regardless of the size, it takes a while for a lot files to sync)
<vistro_> but the tool says nothings synching at all
<vistro_> wait... does the program send data in 3 second bursts?
<joshuahoover> vistro_: right, it's essentially "prepping" to sync the files right now...can you try running: u1sdtool -s
<vistro_>     connection: With User With Network
<vistro_>     description: processing queues
<vistro_>     is_connected: True
<vistro_>     is_error: False
<vistro_>     is_online: True
<vistro_>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<joshuahoover> vistro_: ok, it's working on it...lots of files (say, 100's, which you have in your /b folder) take a while to start transferring
<vistro_> okay
<vistro_> I'll give it like ten minutes then start debug mode
<joshuahoover> vistro_: ok, thanks
<mandel> ping rodrigo_
<jamestait> Evening all.  Has the Contacts and Notes downtime started yet?
<beuno> jamestait, about to I think
<jamestait> Hi beuno, thanks - useful to know in case things appear to start breaking after I've been hacking!
<beuno> jamestait, hopefully, we'll be on a stable system after that
<jamestait> Excellent. :)
<jamestait> I expect breakage at this stage, it's just good to know about it. identi.ca alerts to the rescue!
<beuno> yeah, I think joshuahoover will start tweeting when it kicks off
<jamestait> beuno: Are you able to check an OOPS for me? I think I killed my U1 contacts. :-S
<jamestait> OOPS-ID-1544appserver111958
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<jamestait> Oh that's handy. :)
<jamestait> Ah, if you have the right credentials, of course!
<beuno> jamestait, I am
<beuno> let me check...
<jamestait> I may be missing design docs?  I did the delete/put thing.
<beuno> jamestait, yes
<beuno> this is a bug
<beuno> that is fixed
<beuno> and is waiting to be deployed
<jamestait> OK, that's fine then.
<beuno> thisfred, are we deploying tonight?
<thisfred> beuno: it looks like it yes, in a few minutes if all goes well
<beuno> \o/
<jamestait> I'm just conscious that sometimes I spit out garbage and break U1 contacts view.
<jamestait> thisfred: Rock 'n' roll! :)
<beuno> I think in this case it's our fault
<beuno> :)
<jamestait> See, this is why Free Software rocks. :)
<dutchie> I can't get connected on lucid
<dutchie> u1sdtool -s gives is_error True, is_{connected,online} False
<dutchie> ubuntuone-preferences just hangs
<marcosroriz> hello guys
<dutchie> OK, it seems that it's the auth failing
<dutchie> any ideas?
#ubuntuone 2010-03-25
<thisfred> beuno: jamestait, everyone: we're migrating the users now, which should result in about 2 hours of downtime for notes and contacts in the worst case. it looks like the migration is going well, and we'll announce when it's over
<jamestait> Thanks thisfred, I'll be heading off to bed shortly.
<thisfred> jamestait: good night, and expect everything to work better tomorrow :)
<jamestait> I'll be happy to just get things working locally first - U1 sync is a goal, but only a nice-to-have one at this stage!
<jamestait> I do have a question though, dunno if anyone will be able to answer right now.
<jamestait> It appears Contacts in U1 uses address1 and address2 properties in the docs, but freedesktop.org specification uses street.  Is this intentional?
<jamestait> And more to the point, is it compatible with other users of Contacts in desktopcouch, e.g. Evolution and anything Fedora are working on?
<thisfred> jamestait: that I'm not 100% sure about. beuno may, though
<thisfred> jamestait: the idea is to make everything compatible, even if it isn't, by mapping fields onto eachother
<beuno> I have no idea
<beuno> but I'd be interested in finding out
<thisfred> jamestait: as far as I know, the freedesktop specs should be leading for U1
<thisfred> so that may be unintentional
<jamestait> If I get chance, I'll try and work out what evolution-desktopcouch does.
<beuno> jamestait, and file bugs, I'll poke the right people
<jamestait> Absolutely - when I'm reasonably convinced it is a bug.
<jamestait> I don't want to waste people's time on triaging/invalidating bugs that aren't.
<beuno> jamestait, take a peak at the web ui
<beuno> see if contacts is fixed for you
<jamestait> Yep, working now thanks.
<beuno> jamestait, want to test a new feature?
<beuno> https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/contacts/merge/
<beuno> merging contacts  :)
<jamestait> Oh go on then. :)
<jamestait> Oops, I think I broke it. :-P
<beuno> good!  that's why I wanted testing
<beuno> what happened?
<jamestait> Hang on, let me see if I can replicate it.
<jamestait> Can you see my contacts DB?
<beuno> I can't
<jamestait> OOPS-ID-1545appserver1581
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<jamestait> Let me quickly check what's in the two contacts I tries to merge.
<beuno> oh, if you can give me the source for those 2 contacts, it would realy help
<marcosroriz> it only shows like 50 files
<jamestait> beuno: I'll see if I can merge "ggg" with a different contact.
<jamestait> Then I have to get to bed. :)
<beuno> jamestait, thanks  L)
<jamestait> Mixed results - ggg looks good in preview when merged with one of my other contacts, but OOPSes one another.
<beuno> ok
<beuno> I'll look at the traceback
<beuno> and figure it out
<beuno> thanks for the quick test!
<jamestait> NP - catch me early tomorrow and I'll do something more thorough.
<jamestait> Night all.
<beuno> g'night jamestait
<beuno> jamestait, found the traceback, it's a bug in my code
<beuno> will fix it
<thisfred> beuno: jamestait, everyone: migration is done, contacts and notes should once again work for everybody.
 * beuno hugs thisfred and goes for pancakes
<thisfred> beuno: hmmm! I just had asparagus crepes. Highly recommended!
 * popey wonders if anyone has filed a bug about lan sync in U1
<rye> popey, I believe there is one
<rye> popey, bug #375302
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375302 in ubuntuone-client "Should support syncing on a local network" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375302
<popey> cool
<duanedesign> that bug report and the idea it contains is a particularly interesting idea
<beuno> PaulGit, hey hey
<beuno> updates to the server are all done and ready to go
<PaulGit> beuno: Hi!
<PaulGit> beuno: Will give it a try now!
 * PaulGit Crosses fingers
<PaulGit> beuno: Still no luck :( still getting error code 511 from server.
<beuno> puok, so it's not couch
<beuno> what's your username again?
<PaulGit> beuno: 31982457
<beuno> thanks PaulGit, at 20 past the hour I should have the latest logs synced
<beuno> I'll look into it
<PaulGit> OK, I will be here.  I can also send you log from the client, though would need a private way to do so as it contains contact information.
<beuno> PaulGit, that would be great
<beuno> you can send it directly to me if you feel comfortable with that:  martin.albisetti@canonical.com
<PaulGit> beuno: Email is on its way!
<beuno> PaulGit, thanks, going through logs right now!
<beuno> will keep you updated
<beuno> PaulGit, found your error
<beuno> it's a new one!
<PaulGit> beuno: A new bug or something I did?
<beuno> well
<beuno> maybe not
<beuno> (&#39;conflict&#39;, &#39;Document update conflict.&#39;)
<beuno> ah
<beuno> no
<beuno> we didn't deploy the fix to our "exchange servers", which manage couchdb through phone sync
<beuno> https://pastebin.canonical.com/29666/
<beuno> lets wait for thisfred, our resident couchdb expert, to wake up  :)
<beuno> ah
<PaulGit> beuno: Ahh OK, I don't have access the the pastebin.
<beuno> I realize you can't see.. yeah
<beuno> Exception Type: ResourceConflict at /contact/sync/begin
<beuno> there's a problem with our couchdb views
<beuno> so it's a known issue
<PaulGit> beuno: Atleast we are finding the issues, that's why we test!
<beuno> we have too many servers  :)
<beuno> thisfred, \o/
<beuno> good morning  :)
<beuno> thisfred, does this look as "the same bug" you fixed already?  https://pastebin.canonical.com/29667/
<beuno> PaulGit, I've requested a rollout to fix it, will probably happen in the evening. It'll probably be best if we delete the db locally and online before the next test
<beuno> contacts may be mangled, and we don't want to taint the test  :)
<PaulGit> beuno: OK, no problem, should I do the delete/put you told me to do before?
<beuno> PaulGit, yeap, exactly
<PaulGit> OK, will do that shortly....just tucking into some lunch!
<beuno> PaulGit, no rush, we need to get the rollout going
<thisfred> beuno: hmm, yes.
<beuno> thisfred, I requested an exchange roll out today
<beuno> so hopefully that'll fix it
<thisfred> beuno: yeah, if it's not at or near trunk it won't have been rolled out. I never thought about exchange being a separate server. We only updated the app servers I think
<beuno> thisfred, yeah, it took me a few wtf's to realise it  :)
 * rye_mobile /me is in pretty much r/o mode
<rye_> well, testing my cell phone op GPRS coverage
<rye_> ubottu, ping
<ubottu> pong
<rye_> awesome
<rye_> duanedesign, your couchdb seems to be working properly now, right? Could you please tell whether it broke immediately after lucid upgrade or after some lucid package was updated
<rye_> I amthinking whether heartbeat behave differently in karmic
<mattgriffin> rye: ping
<duanedesign> rye_: yes it is working properly, thank you.
<rye_> mattgriffin, pong
<mattgriffin> rye_: hi roman. i was going to ask for a little help with a udf... but i have a meeting stating in 1 min. can i ping you in an hour?
<rye_> mattgriffin, I believe yes.
<mattgriffin> rye_: cool. thanks
<duanedesign> rye_: yes the problem appeared right after I upgraded to Lucid
<rye_> duanedesign, ok, then I will try to break my karmic vm the same way
<rye_> hm, webui is not that GPRS friendly, the /files/ part
 * rye_ logs off the netbook for now...
<beuno> rickspencer3, oh, I know it isn't
<beuno> er
<rickspencer3> ?
<beuno> rye,
<rickspencer3> hehe
<beuno> rye, a billion requests
<beuno> hi rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hell beuno
<rickspencer3> hello, even
<beuno> hell is appropriate
 * rickspencer3 's typing is terrible lately
<popey> is it known bug that the ubuntuone-preferences dialog goes super wide due to a dbus_interface.py error?
<popey> "Write limit must be greater than 0."
<rmcbride> popey: it is known, yes
<popey> bug 538602 perhaps
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538602 in ubuntuone-client "ValueError: Write limit must be greater than 0. (dup-of: 532810)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538602
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532810 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with ValueError in _set_read_limit()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532810
 * popey subscribes to 532810
<rmcbride> Well yea that's the error, the other bug is that the error is printing in the dialog like that. that's written up. I'll see if I can find the number
<dobey> there are a couple other bugs as well
<dobey> one of them is "don't put error messages inside the dialog." :)
<dobey> and "dialog resizes on start" and "dialog not vertically optimized"
 * rye_ finished all reporting for the last year, yay
<Foor> Hi im on lucid and im having some trouble with ubuntu ones file sync
<Foor> I removed my account online so i could test syncing files from other folders.
<Foor> however it the client still seems to be activted but doesnt connect to a account
<Foor> i was wondering if there was a way to reset it so it gives me the autherization link again
<mattgriffin> rye: ping
<joshuahoover> Foor: i think you'll want to delete the ubuntuone token in Applications->Accessories->Passwords & Encryption Keys then try opening System->Preferences->Ubuntu One
<beuno> contacts has a nice editing UI now: https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/contacts/
<Foor> joshuahoover: That did it Thanks!
<joshuahoover> Foor: great!
<PaulGit> beuno: Looks great!
<Foor> johuahoover: one more quick question, do you know if there is a way to see a list of folders i have selected to be synced
<nijaba> heya.  I am having some trouble with u1 on lucid.  Namely, I have accidentally deleted my laptop from the authorization and I have not clue how to register it back.
<beuno> mattgriffin, seems a *lot* of people on lucid have that problem ^
<beuno> Chipaca, statik, ^
<beuno> I think we need a better plan
<nijaba> when I click on connect, in the ubuntuon pref, the button greys out, and that's it
<beuno> hrm, that may be a bug then
<nijaba> beuno: should it bring me to a web page, as before?
<beuno> nijaba, AFAIK, yes
<mattgriffin> nijaba: did starting the Ubuntu One Preferences application take you through the process to re-add your computer?
<nijaba> mattgriffin: nope
<nijaba> mattgriffin: and the account tab does show anything
<mattgriffin> nijaba, beuno: i think that's what we should rely on... it seems like one of the first places that people might go to find out what's wrong with their sync... but that first assumes that people will realize that there's a problem with their syncing
<nijaba> mattgriffin: not seing my little cloud was my first clue at it
<mattgriffin> nijaba: now that the little cloud is gone :( kinda challenging
<nijaba> mattgriffin: oh, is it?  then it was a false clue then...
<beuno> mattgriffin, yeah, and also, it's completely non-obvious where that option is
<PaulGit> mattgriffin: What is the plan for U1 status indication under Lucid?
<beuno> I don't think a lot of people click on their names
<mattgriffin> PaulGit: status will be included in the Ubuntu One Preferences application.. no more desktop indicator
<Foor> should syncing files in folders other then the ubuntu one folder work right now?
<PaulGit> mattgriffin: That's 2 clicks away :(
<nijaba> so, should I file a bug about not being able to re register my computer?
<mattgriffin> PaulGit: the idea was to reduce desktop icons/clutter
<PaulGit> mattgriffin: I think that is a good idea too!
<mattgriffin> nijaba: there might already be a bug
 * nijaba looks`
<mattgriffin> dobey: hi... ping'd you in the wrong channel
<dobey> mattgriffin: hi
<PaulGit> mattgriffin: Will the connect button return to Nautlius/
<dobey> PaulGit: no
<dobey> file complaints to johnlea :)
<mattgriffin> we were just chatting about the scenario where your desktop token is gone but you don't realize it. you open the ubuntu one preferences app... in know you are working on some improvements... will it then try to re-add your computer?
<dobey> define "gone but don't realize it"
<PaulGit> dobey: Has this been discussed before or is there a better place for it?
<mattgriffin> it disappears... nijaba had the original question
<mattgriffin> PaulGit: connect/disconnect is now part of the Ubuntu One Preferences application... tied to your tools for managing added computers
<dobey> nijaba: how did you delete the token? from the web site?
<nijaba> dobey: from the applet
<nijaba> dobey: that is ubuntuone pref
<PaulGit> mattgriffin: I understand that, thing is that everytime I boot my computer I must click on U1 Preferences and then connect...OK for me because I know to do this, but my Mum won't know to do this.
<mattgriffin> PaulGit: we're working on auto-connect
<PaulGit> mattgriffin: Ahh OK! ;)
<mattgriffin> PaulGit: :)
<dobey> nijaba: ok, so the problem is that it didn't delete it from the local keyring, just the server. if you open Accessories->Passwords & Encryption Keys and delete the "UbuntuOne token for https://ubuntuone.com" entry there, then run the preferences again, it should re-authorize you
 * nijaba tries
<Foor> I just had the same problem nijaba that ^ fixed me
<Foor> is there any plans to show when your ubuntu one is syncing in lucid?
<dobey> Foor: we're putting some simplified status in the prefs dialog, yes
<mattgriffin> Foor: only if you open the Preferences application
<dobey> nijaba: you hit bug #545506
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545506 in ubuntuone-client "Removing computer from account doesn't delete ubuntuone token" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545506
<nijaba> dobey: thanks. that fixed it :)
<nijaba> hrm...  and there is no more status in Nautilus either?
<dobey> there never was any status in nautilus outside the emblems... the emblems are still there
<nijaba> dobey: ah, you're right, there was a "connect" button there, though?
<rye> mattgriffin, pong
<dobey> yes, there was, and it's in the prefs dialog now
<nijaba> ok, thanks
<mattgriffin> rye: brb
<mattgriffin> rye: i'm back
<rye> mattgriffin, what do you want me to break today?
<mattgriffin> rye: heh... u1sdtool --list-folders shows all of my folders that i'm syncing.
<mattgriffin> rye: but right-clicking in nautilus doesn't match... still says "Synchronize on Ubuntu One" for some folders that are showing up in the --list-folders result
<rye> mattgriffin, hmmm... is nautilus plugin updated?.. let me see
<mattgriffin> rye: ok
<rye> mattgriffin, ubuntuone-client version?
<mattgriffin> rye: 1.1.4-0ubuntu1
<dobey> sooo
<dobey> i'm not sure why that is
<dobey> (please file a bug though)
<rye> mattgriffin, it looks like the code _is_ there
<mattgriffin> dobey: you want me to file a bug on this issue?
<dobey> yes please
<mattgriffin> dobey, rye: it just changed in Nautilus
<mattgriffin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/547087
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 547087 in ubuntuone-client "u1sdtool --list-folders list doesn't match Nautilus right-click options" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> t'is an annoying thing to debug
<beuno> jamestait, these contacts that you have errors on
<beuno> they're the ones that came from thunderbird, right?
<rye> mattgriffin, just added my dir to u1 - nautilus started showing 'Stop synchonizing on Ubuntu One'
<mattgriffin> rye: nautilus eventually changes for me but it takes a few minutes
<rye> mattgriffin, hm... that means it reats on some signal sent from syncdaemon
<mattgriffin> rye: and no emblems appear
<dobey> yes, there is a FolderCreated signal
<dobey> and which emblems?
<dobey> crikey i've too much to do
<mattgriffin> rye, dobey: maybe emblems isn't the right term. my udfs don't show any additional indication that they are syncing... except their subfolders
<mattgriffin> dobey: is that called an emblem?
<dobey> the emblem that shows a udf is a udf isn't in yet, right.
<rye> verterok, re bug #531273 - no, that is not sync performed, that's only the metadata queue that checks whether files have changed locally, i.e. for each file there is a request to the server, after 28 minutes it actually has started uploading files
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531273 in ubuntuone-client "sync takes ages: 28 minutes for 1457 objects" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531273
 * verterok looks 
<rye> i broke the internets
<rye> wget http://one.ubuntu.com/p/Gc/file.png
<verterok> rye: the bug description reads: "It took 28 minutes for syncdaemon to perform full server query, i.e. from u1sdtool --connect to IDLE state"
<verterok> rye: reaching IDLE means full sync
<dobey> nice
<rye> verterok, re-read and recalled - that was not sync, right. it was the startup-till-IDLE time, all files were already uploaded on previous runs
<rye> verterok, i just can't find the name for this state , this is not SERVER_RESCAN, this is just processing of metadata queue, which is first somehow created and then it just goes down to 0 elements
<verterok> rye: that's "syncing" :)
<rye> verterok, butt... no content changes ...
<rye> ooops
<rye> *but
 * rye stops duplicating letters at end of the words
<verterok> rye: metadata queue holds make/unlink/query/list_shares/list_volumes/<other meta> commands
<rye> verterok, ah, yes, query - what's query?
<verterok> rye: Query is a command ;)
<verterok> rye: basically the client ask the server about a set of nodes he knows, and the server reply a set of nodes (if the info requested is correct) with the current hash and other data
<verterok> rye: e.g: if the client sends a query with a invalid/non-existent node_id or share_id, the server will reply nothing
<rye> verterok, but it queries the server every time before reaching IDLE ?
<verterok> rye: a Query command isn't for the whole set, just for a few (or even a single) nodes
<rye> hm
<verterok> rye: e.g: the server sends a change notification for a folder, with the new hash of the folder
<rye> verterok, ah, btw, what is a _hash_ of the _folder_ ?
<verterok> rye: syncdaemon needs to get the  dir listing (ListDir), which is aldo a meta command
<verterok> rye: it's the hash of the list of a folder contents
<verterok> rye: it's specified (in code) in the storage-protocol
<rye> mattgriffin, verterok, bug #495931
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495931 in ubuntuone-client "Directories do not get local_hash and server_hash updated" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495931
<mattgriffin> rye: do you think this is the root of the problem?
<mattgriffin> rye: is it still happening?
<verterok> rye: please asing it to foundations+ and ping facundobatista/lucio about it
<rye> mattgriffin, that was re: your mail.. "is this expected udf emblem behavior?", or I believe I did not get that right
<mattgriffin> rye: gotcha... so known problem?
<rye> mattgriffin, if your folders show unsynced emblems even if all files in that folder are synced, then yes, that's a known problem
 * dobey didn't know about it
<mattgriffin> ok
<dobey> but then again i don't know much tehse days
<dobey> like how to spell these
<rye> mattgriffin, but if the files within the folder do not show any emblem at all but subfolders do, then that's a different problem
<mattgriffin> rye: heh... a little confusing ;)
<rye> mattgriffin, could you please try going to...
<mattgriffin> rye: i don't think i can concentrate that long right now
<rye> mattgriffin, I believe i misunderstood your email completely
<mattgriffin> rye: it was showing that i --list-folders shows 3 folders syncing... but those folders don't have any emblems (e.g., Documents)... and their subfolders do have emblems (folders under Documents)
<mattgriffin> s/that i/that
<rye> mattgriffin, yes, I believe then that's whad dobey said about the missing icon for UDF
<mattgriffin> cool
<duanedesign> is "waiting until we know the real value of" something you would see in your log if you were not having an issue?
<dobey> duanedesign: is it DEBUG or ERROR?
<dutchie> hey guys, any advance on bug 546524? I suspect it's something my end
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546524 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntu one client fails to authenticate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546524
<duanedesign> in the past i had a bug where i was able to trace that back to a AQ entry with a node_id=none. Deleting fixed my problem.
<duanedesign> dobey:i cant seem to find the log.
<duanedesign> if it comes up again i will pay more attention to the designation
<verterok> dutchie: hi, looks like you oauth token might be invalid, rye: any ideas ^ ?
<dobey> ok
<dobey> verterok: delete the one from the local keyring
<rye> heh, I was too slow
<verterok> dobey: ok, thanks. dutchie: ^
<dutchie> right-y ho
<rye> I wonder whether we should remove the key in the keyring on AUTH_FAILED... Well, _only_ on AUTH_FAILED
 * rye remembers the days when AUTH_FAILED was caused by anything looking like 500 INTERNAL SERVER ERROR...
<dutchie> great, that's done the trick
 * dutchie closes bug
<dutchie> wait, no it hasn't
<dutchie> still getting AUTH_FAILED from u1sdtool -s
<dutchie> but the gui thing seems to show me connected and the music store loads fine :/
<verterok> dutchie: u1sdtool -q
<verterok> dutchie: u1sdtool --start && u1sdtool -c
<joshuahoover> rye: did you get a chance to look at the logs for bug #543713? i looked over them and don't see anything there that would indicate the behavior the user describes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543713 in ubuntuone-client "Files removal from linked directory" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543713
<rye> joshuahoover, the logs show that nothing was happening, at all. completely :-/
<joshuahoover> rye: yeah, i was following up on the question (https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/105108) and reviewed the bug linked to it and can't see anything there that would tell me we deleted files
<dutchie> excellent, up to QUEUE_MANAGER now
<dutchie> I assume that means "fixed"
<rye> dutchie, yup, it is now processing the queues of the items that it needs to do
<duanedesign> i had a log open in gedit and was clicking 'reload' as it updated. Must have reached the max log size and it rotated logs. Seems it didnt save the previous log.
<duanedesign> FWIW
<duanedesign> rye: is Ubuntu One expected to work on Xubuntu?
<rye> duanedesign, provided that all dependencies are satisfied - yes, but no thunar plugin exists
<duanedesign> thank you
<rye> duanedesign, sorry, I am a bit slow today :(
<duanedesign> rye: little under the weather or just an off day?
<rye> duanedesign, don't know, usually it is monday when I am slow :)
<plars> at some point along the way, possibly after upgrading to lucid, my ubuntu-one seems to have gotten hosed.  I tried deleting my system from the machine list, deleteing the stored key, and logging back in to u1 and recreating
<plars> it's still not syncing or anything though
<plars> u1sdtool -s shows state is AUTH_FAILED
<plars> any suggestions for how to go about fixing it?
<rye> plars, usually that means that there is a key in gnome keyring that no longer corresponds to the one at web ui /account/machines
<plars> rye: I just recreated that though
<plars> deleted my machine from /account/machines, and deleted the key
<verterok> plars: probably syncdaemon needs to be restarted
<plars> and after doing that, I rebooted my machine...
<rye> plars, you can shut syncdaemon off with u1sdtool -q; remove UbuntuOne token for https://ubuntuone.com from gnome-keyring
<plars> rye: will try that, what's the recommended way to reenable syncdaemon? just u1sdtool -c?
<rye> plars, yup, it should then run ubuntuone-login which will run the browser to re-add the machine to ubuntuone
<rye> if that fails, ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log might be helpful
<plars> rye: I saw it flash an error message about "invalid...?" couldn't read it, it went too fast, but it seems like it may be working now
<plars> yep
<plars> cool, thanks!
<plars> it is normal for everything in the preferences under the services tab to be grey?
<plars> I was trying to get contacts working, but it's unchecked there, and everything is grey (and yes, I do have evolution-couchdb installed)
<duanedesign> plars: yes that is normal
<duanedesign> well currently at least :)
<plars> duanedesign: ok, good to know, so is contact sync not expected to work currently? From evo it seems that there's a couchdb contact list, but no option to add new contacts
<duanedesign> plars: it should work. Unless there is a current issue i am unaware of
<rye> plars, could you please check your CPU usage by evolution-data-server now?
<plars> rye: yeah, it's chewing up an entire cpu
<rye> plars, hm
<rye> plars, ok, I believe we have a confirmation of an uknown bug regarding desktopcouch startup :-/
<rye> plars, you might want to exit evolution completely - evolution --force-shutdown, then start it again
<rye> plars, I will try to find the real reason for this tomorrow, I believe I know when that happens - when evolution is the first to start then it triggers desktopcouch :-/
<plars> rye: ok, cool, that seems to work now (at least I can add entries, will see if they sync shortly)
<rye> plars, duanedesign - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<rye> regarding replication
<EdwinGrubbs> I enabled my ubuntu one account and connected my computer in the system preferences, but I still can't see the music store in rhythmbox.
<beuno> PaulGit, ping
<beuno> PaulGit, we're ready for another round!
<duanedesign> EdwinGrubbs: i do not have much experience with the Music Store yet but a couple of things. Sounds like you are on Lucid. I did see a bug report about the plug-in not installing from an upgrade. Maybe a quick  'dpkg -l rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store' to make sure plugin is installed
<EdwinGrubbs> ok, thanks
<puiut> I upgraded to Lucid beta and ubuntuone does not know my user name and password and I could not find where to enter this information
<duanedesign> puiut: your U1 credentials are stored in the Gnome keyring. Applications > Accesories > Password and Encryption keys
<duanedesign> puiut: are you having trouble getting the client to connect?
<puiut> the preference window is empty next to my username, name, and email
<duanedesign> ahh ok
 * duanedesign thinks he saw a bug report on this. Goes to check
<puiut> should I erase the UbuntuOne token from the "Passwors and Encryption Keys"
<duanedesign> puiut: you can certainitly try and reauthorize your computer and see if that helps
<duanedesign> Right-click on the Ubuntu One token and select "Delete"
<duanedesign> Go to https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<duanedesign>  Click on the checkbox next to your computer select 'Remove selected computer'
<duanedesign> then when you open Ubuntu One from the Me Menu it should prompt you to add your computer again
<puiut> I did these steps and I added the computer again
<beuno> anyone in here want to try out mobile phone contact sync?
 * duanedesign wishes his phone wasnt messed up.
<beuno> duanedesign, do you use thunderbird?
<duanedesign> i  use evoloution
<beuno> ok, so you will have to fix your phone then  ;)
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> burn: the contact UI on the web looks nice
<beuno> I'll assume I'm burn
<beuno> so thank you  :)
<puiut> it does not seem to synchronize though
<duanedesign> uh ih
<beuno> I just landed a branch to make editing/adding nicer
<puiut> I added one file online and it does not show up on my computer
<duanedesign> soory b_urn tab fail
<beuno> and merging!  https://one.ubuntu.com/contacts/merge/
<duanedesign> puiut: ok. you can try opening Ubuntu One preferences and 'disconnecting' then 'coonnecting'
<duanedesign> burn: oh wow
<duanedesign> i did it again
<duanedesign> *sigh*
<duanedesign> beuno: that is nice!
<beuno> duanedesign, :)
<statik> beuno, i may call you burn from now on anyway, it's easier for me to pronounce
<beuno> let me know how the merging goes
<beuno> statik, I'll wait for the guy to quit, takeover his nickname
<statik> haha
<duanedesign> lol
<puiut> it still does nothing
<puiut> I selected also a folder to be synchronized; the folder appears on the webpage but no files are uploaded
<PaulGit> beuno: Sorry, I am ready to test if all is OK now!
<beuno> PaulGit, go go go!
<beuno> don't remember to delete and put
<PaulGit> beuno: I did that earlier.
<PaulGit> It's looking good.....
<beuno> PaulGit, then fire away
<duanedesign> puiut: if you run the following command in a Terminal does the document it opens contain anything:   gedit  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<duanedesign> if so you can paste it at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<PaulGit> beuno: Sync worked but no email addresses went across :(
<puiut> no; the file is empty
<PaulGit> beuno: I can send you log from iPhone if you like?
<beuno> PaulGit, that would be great
<beuno> I think it's a known bug
<beuno> but please do
<beuno> everything else look ok?
<PaulGit> beuno: Names, addresses, phone numbers look good. Even additional addresses etc
<beuno> PaulGit, rock!
<beuno> I wonder why emails don't sync well...
<beuno> lets try the log first
<beuno> and then I may ask you to look in couchdb
<beuno> if that's ok with you
<duanedesign> puiut: ok. looks look at:   gedit ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<PaulGit> beuno: I am just checking the log myself, it does not appear to contain email addresses!  I wonder if this is a iPhone client issue?
<beuno> aha!
<beuno> intersting
<puiut> this file is huge and growing
<beuno> you downloaded the funambol app, right?
<PaulGit> beuno: Yes
<duanedesign> puiut: could you copy and paste what you have at paste.ubuntu.com
<duanedesign> then after hitting the paste button, post the address here
<PaulGit> beuno: This is strange, no email addresses in the debug log at all.
<beuno> urbanape, jblount, around?
<beuno> I'd like someone with an iphone to confirm what PaulGit is seeing
<beuno> a quick google search doesn't turn up anything obvious
<puiut> I did at http://paste.ubuntu.com/401410/
<duanedesign> kk
<PaulGit> beuno: Yesterday I tried using iPhone funambol client with my.funambol.com and I have just checked and it didn't get email addresses either.  Looks like a client issue to me.
<beuno> PaulGit, aha!
<beuno> that is super useful information
<beuno> I wonder where we can report this bug
<PaulGit> beuno: Let me look through the app store reviews to see if somebody has made a similar observation....
<beuno> thanks PaulGit, it's great to know this early on
<duanedesign> puiut: could you try thids command in the Terminal:   u1sdtool --current-transfer
<puiut> Current uploads: 0
<puiut> Current downloads: 0
<duanedesign> ok how about: u1sdtool -s
<duanedesign> what is the State?
<PaulGit> beuno: This is strange, I added an email address to one of my contacts.  Did a resync and the client detected one contact change but did not send email data to server....will try other direction now!
<puiut> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<puiut>     connection: With User With Network
<puiut>     description: processing queues
<puiut>     is_connected: True
<puiut>     is_error: False
<puiut>     is_online: True
<puiut>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<beuno> PaulGit, very strange!
<beuno> anything on the app store reviews?
<duanedesign> puiut: ok could you please try this command:    find ~/.local/share/ubuntuone -name 'b718c62f-f974-41ea-8494-487219ae393a' -delete
<PaulGit> beuno: Interestingly the same in the other direction, I added an email to an exisiting contact change detected but no address sent back to phone!  Will try a new contact!
<beuno> PaulGit, I think the other direction is a known bug
<beuno> bug #532957
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/532957)
<puiut> duanedesign: I tried the command
<beuno> it says evolution, but we probably aren't adding the needed fields from the web either
<duanedesign> puiut: other than that I think we should file a bug report for you. That is the best way to make sure you get attention. Tommorrow morning rye will be in and I can have him look at your logs.
<puiut> duanedesign: Unfortunately nothing changed; what should I include in the bug report? The file I pasted already?
<puiut> duanedesign: Thank you for all your help
<duanedesign> puiut: if you want i can open the report and then you can run a quick command from the terminal to attach some info
<PaulGit> beuno: OK, but I definately don't see any email addresses in the client debug log, so I am not yet convinced  it is a U1 issue! ;)
<puiut> duanedesign: that would be great
<beuno> PaulGit, that's both good and bad news for us  ;)
<PaulGit> beuno: Yes, especially as the problem is reproduce-able at my.funambol.com.   Is it worth me trying a thunderbird client?
<beuno> PaulGit, it is!
<duanedesign> puiut: I made the report. I will continue to look at reports and see if i can better determine your issue. It looks like it may be an issue with slow reading of metadata. So if possible let it run for awhile. ok run this command: apport-collect -p ubuntuone-client 548397
<PaulGit> beuno: The link you sent me the other day for TB client doesn't seem to be valid, could you send me a TB 3.0 64bit link please?
<mkarnicki> hi there, ubuntuone devs!
<mkarnicki> i came for feedback :)
<beuno> PaulGit, sure, https://mozilla-plugin.forge.funambol.org/files/documents/89/368/funambol-mozilla-sync-client-linux-20100129-64bit.xpi
<mkarnicki> i'm a student at polish-japanese institute of information technology
<duanedesign> puiut: in the morning i will have others look at your info and we will get to the bottom of this and mmake sure your U1 gets to working better
<PaulGit> beuno: ta, downloading...
<mkarnicki> and intend to make Ubuntu One client for Android as google summer of code project
<mkarnicki> how about that :) ?
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: that would be great
<mkarnicki> I've talked to Elliot and Joshua already
<duanedesign> mkarnicki:  the GSOC is going to be awesome
<mkarnicki> i'm going through gsoc's docummentations (loads of them) and intend to
<mkarnicki> go through ubuntu one client source
<mkarnicki> duanedeign: i hope so! :)
<puiut> duanedesign: Thank you very much for your help; do you need my landscape/ubuntuone email address to contact me?
<mkarnicki> ops 'duanedesign' sorry
<duanedesign> puiut: when you run that command it will attach your name to the report as a comment. We can contact you that way :)
<mkarnicki> i have found a tread on ubuntu forums, question and a bug report on lp - based on them
<mkarnicki> community members would really like to see such app :)
<mkarnicki> i was hoping to collect some more ideas for the software here
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: i just saw some tweets/dents from Dropbox users bragging about their Android client. So it would be cool to have one.
<duanedesign> beuno has beenworking on mobile Contact sync
<puiut> duanedesign: I will have to run the command now because I will turn off the computer
<mkarnicki> exactly. dropbox is rolling out android client, and i thought to myself.. hey.. why not ubuntu one also? :)
<duanedesign> puiut: thats fine
<duanedesign> puiut: i will also attach the pastebin you did
<mkarnicki> bueno: you've been working on mobile Contact sync? for Android also?
<beuno> mkarnicki, yes
<beuno> in fact
<beuno> it works right now
<beuno> if you want to try it  :)
<mkarnicki> whooa! sure!
<puiut> duanedesign: I received the following error: You are not the reporter or subscriber of this problem report, or the report is a duplicate or already closed.
<mkarnicki> bueno: how can i get it :) ??
<beuno> mkarnicki, so, the client is: http://code.google.com/p/funambol/
<mkarnicki> i mean.. is there a separate app..? ahh
<beuno> you can also get it in: http://www.appbrain.com/app/com.funambol.androidsync
<mkarnicki> i'll go and have a look
<mkarnicki> tnx!
<beuno> mkarnicki, and to set it up: https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/phones/
<beuno> android phones are not officially supported yet
<mkarnicki> thanks :)
<beuno> so select any phone
<beuno> to generate a user/pass
<beuno> the host is:  http://syncml.one.ubuntu.com
<mkarnicki> thank you :)
<beuno> this offer comes with a string attached, though
<mkarnicki> bueno: this chat is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com (or something like that), right?
<beuno> mkarnicki, you need to give me feedback on how it went  :)
<beuno> mkarnicki, I think so
<mkarnicki> bueno: i couldn't et my irssi to save the logs
<mkarnicki> bueno: ok, thanks. i'll check out the links
<mkarnicki> bueno: sure thing ;)
<duanedesign> puiut: ok
<duanedesign> puiut: go to this address and add a comment to the report explaining if this was a User Designated Folder or a folder you placed in the Ubuntu One directory
<duanedesign> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/548397
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 548397 in ubuntuone-client "[Lucid] Only folders upload no files" [Undecided,New]
<duanedesign> that will get your name on there :)
<mkarnicki> bueno: uu shoot. i can already see from the screenshot you're doing good and planning far. dont sync the files, leave it for my gsoc plz =D hahah
<beuno> mkarnicki, files are yours!
<beuno> notes as well
<beuno> :)
<mkarnicki> bueno: thank you! ^ ^
<PaulGit> beuno:No email addresses in TB either....mmm, I wonder if there is something in the protocol that is telling either end to not send email addresses.
<beuno> PaulGit, I guess that if they are not being sent in the first place, they won't propagate
<beuno> are there any options to the funambol app?
<beuno> or contacts setting on the iphone?
<PaulGit> beuno: But you would think if I enter a contact via the U1 web UI when I sync with TB it would send all the details.
<beuno> PaulGit, no, we have a bug with adding data on the web ui I think
<beuno> PaulGit, try adding an email in TB
<beuno> and syncing
<mkarnicki> bueno: android 2.1 is rolling out for htc hero in a week. which file is fine for 1.5? v0.1.1 i guess?
<puiut> duanedesign: all right then;
<beuno> that *has* to work
<PaulGit> Both TB and iPhone have a setting called 'Remote name' which is set to card.
<beuno> mkarnicki, I wouldn't know  :)
<beuno> PaulGit, that should be fine
<mkarnicki> bueno: i'll go for it then
<PaulGit> beuno: TB -> U1 email worked OK! :)
<beuno> PaulGit, yay!
<beuno> PaulGit, it should end up on your iphone as well
<PaulGit> beuno: It did, but I also ended up with duplicate entries.
<beuno> PaulGit, interesting, tell me more
<beuno> just for that contact?  or many?
<PaulGit> beuno: Well I wiped everything and started from an empty contacts book.  Added one via web ui and one via TB.  When synced to iphone I ended up with 2 copies of each contact.
<beuno> PaulGit, did this contact have both first and last name?
<jamestait> Evening all. :)
<PaulGit> Yes, both of them.
<beuno> so there's a bug there
<beuno> PaulGit, what's your username again?
<beuno> PaulGit, also, does the web ui have them double now as well?
<mkarnicki> bueno: u sure picking any phone is fine? i can't find one from htc with android xD
<beuno> mkarnicki, yes, it's just for instructions and username generation
<mkarnicki> bueno: ok, thanks
<PaulGit> beuno: I did a device clean from iPhone client and a resync, now I have 2.
<beuno> PaulGit, so no more dupes?
<PaulGit> beuno: Nope
<beuno> PaulGit, ok, so try syncing tb again
<beuno> lets try to reproduce this  :)
<beuno> I suspect that the lack of email addresses may be duping it, as it may think they are different contacts
<PaulGit> beuno: All appears OK after sync with TB
<beuno> PaulGit, and sync iphone again?  :)
<mkarnicki> bueno: can i feel safe about not wiping my phone contacts when i click sync ;)?
<beuno> if that works OK, you may want to bring in your contacts again (keep a backup), and try syncing all of em!
<beuno> mkarnicki, at this stage, I always recommend backing up
<beuno> mkarnicki, especially because it's an in-development app on the android  ;)
<mkarnicki> bueno: hmm.. i guess i should find some backup solution then
<PaulGit> beuno: Ahh, OK, I just added a contact to iPhone - synced.  Then synced TB, I then have duplicate contacts in TB.
<mkarnicki> bueno: sure :)
<beuno> mkarnicki, google contacts doesn't do it for the android?
<beuno> PaulGit, aha!
<mkarnicki> bueno: it does ;) but i thought they would appear in the U1 cloud, wouldn't they?
<PaulGit> beuno: Interestingly both of them have the email address!
<beuno> PaulGit, so the email address went fine from iphone to tb now?
<beuno> vds, you may be interested in the above  ^
<beuno> mkarnicki, yes, I meant using google contacts as a backup  ;)
<PaulGit> beuno: Yes, the only difference from before is that I totally wiped my iPhone contacts and started from an empty address book.
 * vds reads
<beuno> PaulGit, so this is getting wierder!
<beuno> weirder even
<beuno> not that it's a word
<PaulGit> beuno: Weirderer :)
<PaulGit> Let me try iPhone->U1->TB again to see if duplicate is reproducable.
<mkarnicki> bueno: yeah, i did that right now ^ ^ (google contacts backup)
<mkarnicki> (through regular gmail)
<beuno> mkarnicki, great, so you're set totest!
<beuno> jamestait, hey hey
<beuno> did you see my messages before?  ^^^^
<beuno> also, we're ready to test!
<vds> beuno: I removed the emails from the twin view so
<mkarnicki> bueno: Exception: com.funambol.syncml.spds.SyncException: Authentication failed for: card
<vds> I don;t think that can be the problem
<mkarnicki> bueno: my SD card might be close to full.. may it be the matter?
<mkarnicki> i'll check my credentials also
<jamestait> Hey beuno, yes, the contacts were from TB.
<vds> but it would be great if we can reproduce the problem
<jamestait> I just killed both the U1 database and my local couch.
<PaulGit> beuno: Dupes are reproducible, will do again with debug loggin.
<beuno> vds, ^
<beuno> jamestait, ok, so that's why they are failing
<beuno> jamestait, you are adding empty addresses
<beuno> you shouldn't  :)
<jamestait> I caught aq's comment about empty MergeableLists.
<beuno> we will make our code more resilient to it, but I'd suggest looking at the code to avoid it
<jamestait> So basically, if the property's empty, just don't add it.
<beuno> correct
<jamestait> No problem.
<jamestait> Do you want to re-assign that bug to Hedera then? :)
<beuno> PaulGit, do you have local replication of your contacts db?
<beuno> jamestait, no, I think we should not explode on any form of data
<PaulGit> beuno: Er um, how would I know?
<beuno> PaulGit, ls .local/share/desktop-couch/
<beuno> see if you have a contacts.db
<mkarnicki> bueno: retrieveing 60/406 and counting..
<mkarnicki> looks scary, but somethings working :D
<beuno> mkarnicki, wooo
<PaulGit> beuno: I have a contacts.couch file
<mkarnicki> 300/406
<beuno> PaulGit, ah, right
<beuno> that's it
<beuno> PaulGit, you also have an html file, right?
<beuno> open that with firefox
<jamestait> w00t! Phone sync complete!
<beuno> jamestait, \o/
<beuno> what phone is that?
<jamestait> Nokia E71.
<mkarnicki> bueno: now: Sending updated items 273/0 (waiting for something..)
<vds> cool
<beuno> mkarnicki, it sounds like you already had contacts
<PaulGit> beuno: Have opened HTML file with FF
<beuno> vds, I'm curious on PaulGit's dupes
<vds> beuno: me too
<beuno> PaulGit, so you should see the contacts DB
<vds> definitely
<beuno> which will contain your contacts
<mkarnicki> bueno: like.. on my phone? yeah :D but 0 contacts on ubuntu one account
<beuno> mkarnicki, it retrieved 406 contacts
<beuno> let me know what those where  :)
<beuno> maybe evolution?
<PaulGit> beuno, it shows 381 rows!
<mkarnicki> bueno: nice!! that's called hardcore testing, completed!
<mkarnicki> i can see my contacts in the ubuntu cloud \o/ !
<beuno> PaulGit, aha, the replication mus be doing funky things
<beuno> PaulGit, maybe that's why we get dupes
<beuno> PaulGit, try deleting and putting online
<beuno> and deleting locally
<beuno> and trying aaaaall over again
<beuno> mkarnicki, wooooooo
<beuno> mkarnicki, let me know if they have all the data
<PaulGit> OK, will do the delete again!
<beuno> mkarnicki, and, what email client you use
<beuno> we can sync email clients as well  ;)
<beuno> PaulGit, you rock dude
<mkarnicki> bueno: my evolution isn't even set up o_O i doubnt i had imported my contacts previously.. i think these where from my phone
<beuno> jamestait, do all contact seem complete?
<mkarnicki> bueno: yep, i'll go check them
<beuno> mkarnicki, you can sync any email client
<jamestait> beuno: I'm still poking around like an excited child.
<beuno> thunderbird, OSX, outlook
<beuno> jamestait, :) :) :)
<mkarnicki> bueno: true, but i use internet browser, not a local client (so it must have been from my phone)
<beuno> mkarnicki, gotcha
<jamestait> beuno: There are 235 in total, but the first dozen or so look fine.
<beuno> jamestait, awesome
<beuno> you know where to find me if anything breaks
<jamestait> You are. :)
<jamestait> Notch another one up for the team.
 * beuno high-fives vds 
<mkarnicki> bueno: I tested on my girlfriend (lol), she's got pretty much complete data: phone, home phone, pager, addres1, email
<beuno> mkarnicki, fantastic news
<mkarnicki> bueno: but it doesn't have any custo fields like birthday or notes (but these are platform/google specific. so no worries, right?)
<beuno> mkarnicki, aha
<mkarnicki> thumbs up!
<beuno> well
<beuno> yes and no
<PaulGit> beuno: OK, all contacts wiped. Shall I try iPhone->U1->TB first?
<beuno> PaulGit, locally and online?  if so, yes
<mkarnicki> i know there are some standards that contacts where designed at ubuntu one, right?
<PaulGit> beuno: Yes, everything is empty!
<beuno> mkarnicki, yes, the freedesktop spec
<beuno> PaulGit, do it!
<mkarnicki> bueno: right
<beuno> mkarnicki, take a peak in .local/share/desktop-couch/
<mkarnicki> bueno: wait.. i should check on myself xD i've got much contact data in my own contact item
<mkarnicki> bueno: ok
<beuno> do you have contacts.couch?
<beuno> if you do, open the html file with firefox
<beuno> we can inspect the couchdb source
<mkarnicki> bueno: not yet. ops.. my clund was off, turning on
<beuno> and see if the fields are there
<beuno> ok
<beuno> while you guys rock, I'll go walk the dog
<mkarnicki> bueno: says my files are up to date, but i only have "couchdb.html  lernid.couch  management.couch  users.couch"
<mkarnicki> bueno: sure :)!
<mkarnicki> in the mean time
<mkarnicki> are there any android fans out there (here) :) ?
<mkarnicki> any feature suggestions for ubuntu one android client?
<mkarnicki> i wanted to share my ideas, but as long as noones interested i'll keep them for myself :D
<PaulGit> beuno: No dupes this time!  Arrrgghgh!
<beuno> PaulGit, so maybe it was local couch madness
<beuno> (now, really, walking the dog)
<beuno> vds, ^
<PaulGit> beuno: Spoke too soon, second time got a dupe!
<vds> beuno: good
<vds> ah
<vds> uhm
<vds> sounds more like couchdb doing strange things but it would be nice to have the logs
<PaulGit> vds: Just sorting the logs out for you...
<vds> PaulGit: thanks a lot!
<PaulGit> vds: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/401445/ - Log from TB client showing duplicate contacts being sent (Fred Bloggs).  I will clear down and try it all again to make sure I can reproduce it.
<mkarnicki> bueno: i still don't have contacts.couch file, but the sync seems to have gone fine. as for 406 items, i'm pretty impressed. if you need any further checks upon custom fields, let me know :)
<mkarnicki> bueno: ooops.. i got a java null pointer exception, but i don't think i'll be able to reproduce. i'm running the contact sync again, just to check.
<vds> PaulGit: thanks
<PaulGit> vds: Just cleared everything out and, got a dupe first time.  Will send log link shortly.  Again this was iPhone->U1->TB
<mkarnicki> bueno: ooh.. that was a surprize. phone restarted. but i honestly doubnt it could have had anything to do with your app.
<PaulGit> vds: Here is the latest log from TB client showing dupe contact http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/401447/
<vds> PaulGit: thanks I'll take a look tomorrow morning as first thing
<PaulGit> vds: I have just done the reverse, added contact in TB, synced to U1 and then to iPhone.  Got a dupe on iPhone.  Would you like log from iPhone client too?
<PaulGit> vds: iPhone client log showing dupe contact http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/401454/
<beuno> PaulGit, could you file a bug with those logs?
<beuno> so we can track this
<beuno> assign it to vds   :)
 * beuno hides
<vds> ahaha :)
<vds> that would be great actually
<PaulGit> vds, beuno: I will do, but will do it in the morning if you don't mind.  Rapidly approaching midnight and I need my beauty sleep.  What shall I file the bug against?
<vds> PaulGit: yep I'm going to go too, here is nearly one o'clock
<beuno> PaulGit, ubuntuone-servers
<beuno> and thank you  :)
<mkarnicki> vds: your at my timezone :)
<PaulGit> beuno: Will do, see you tomorrow! :) gnite.
<mkarnicki> *you're
<beuno> night PaulGit!
<vds> mkarnicki: yup
<mkarnicki> i'm from Poland :) u?
<mkarnicki> i'll make another attempt then: anyone owns Android powered phone :)?
<beuno> mkarnicki, a lot of people are looking forward to your work
<beuno> they also seem to be sleeping  :)
<mkarnicki> i thought there'd be more ubuntu one mobile enthusiasts, but it seems android isn't as popular as i thought..
<mkarnicki> bueno: you think so :) ?
<mkarnicki> bueno: that cheered me up! :)
<beuno> mkarnicki, yeah, this channel quiets down a lot at this time
<mkarnicki> bueno: i see :)
<beuno> try again mid-day, people will jump on top of you
<beuno> a lot of devs have androids
<mkarnicki> bueno: haha great! :) i'll try that then, thanks for advice
<mkarnicki> i'd like to share and exchange ideas, so yep. i'll try to catch them @mid-day
<mkarnicki> bueno: @ what GMT are you at?
<mkarnicki> (so that i know what is mid-day :D)
<beuno> mkarnicki, I'm UTC+3 (Argentina)
#ubuntuone 2010-03-26
<mkarnicki> bueno: hahah, so I'm a bit like you. it's 3AM at your place, right? and you're still at your computer
<mkarnicki> wait.. UTC is not the same as GMT =_=
<mkarnicki> but Argentina is now sufficient :D sorry *embarrased*
<beuno> so it's 9pm here atm
<mkarnicki> bueno: yes :) sorry, i misread that UTC for gmt
 * jamestait is a late night hacker.
<jamestait> Just gone midnight here.
<mkarnicki> samestait: how did you do that? that description?
<mkarnicki> jamestait (sry)
<jamestait> Prefix with /me, e.g. /me will be going to bed soon.
<mkarnicki> i was wondering how ppl do those descriptions :) (like you did right now, jamestait )
<mkarnicki> aaa cool thanks ^o^
 * mkarnicki is a late night geek
 * jamestait is a 24x7 geek. ;)
 * mkarnicki *laughts*
<mkarnicki> crap
 * mkarnicki *laughs*
<jamestait> But I do my best hacking at night.  I spend too much of my day job doing stuff I hate.
<mkarnicki> ok.. enough of my dirt in here for today :) (i mean yesterday)
<mkarnicki> before I go: what do you do at daytime jamestait?
<mkarnicki> currently i'm a student, and spend pretty much time at the institute /or leading programming trainings for other students/
<jamestait> I'm a Java web developer for a subsidiary of a large Aero engine company. :)
<mkarnicki> sounds cool, but i can imagine java might be boring at some point..
<jamestait> I'm lead developer on their customer-facing civil aero portal.
 * mkarnicki is impressed
<jamestait> Bringing in ~ $10m a week for the company.
<mkarnicki> O__o whooa
<jamestait> The Java bit is the fun bit - it's all the project management paperwork and red tape I have to deal with on a daily basis.
 * mkarnicki is sad 
<mkarnicki> i see.. now i get it.
<jamestait> Occasionally I get to do some Python hacking too.
<mkarnicki> not so long ago it occured to me that python is 'the choice' of ubuntu
<mkarnicki> i code in c/c++/java (and web-langs such as php, asp, jquery etc) but i plan to take on python due to interest in ubuntu development
<jamestait> But mostly, I spend my time testing other people's work - which can be fun - or in MS Excel or MS Word writing reports, invoices and such-like - which is not fun at all.
<mkarnicki> for long i've been wishing to contribute. i missed the recent devs week, but i'm reading the irc logs :)
<mkarnicki> i see
<jamestait> I picked up Python for the same reason.
<mkarnicki> at first, it seems strange to use indentation as means of blocks of code
<mkarnicki> but there must have been a reason.. (cleaner code? maybe..)
<jamestait> And now my contributions to Ubuntu have been in C and JavaScript so far!
<mkarnicki> even javascript? how come? :)
<jamestait> https://launchpad.net/hedera
 * mkarnicki looks at the webpage
<jamestait> Actually it's not right to call that a contribution to Ubuntu yet. :)
<jamestait> It will be, hopefully.  When I get it working I'll bug beuno until he sponsors it. :-P
<mkarnicki> aa, good idea :) !
 * mkarnicki laughs
<mkarnicki> i'm already overusing /me o_O sorry
<beuno> I will make it happen
<jamestait> beuno: But I need to make it happen first. :)
<jamestait> Some major refactoring work being sketched out at the moment.
<jamestait> Man, I love whiteboards.
<mkarnicki> I have to get one for myself ;_;
<mkarnicki> I'll be buggin you guys for the next few days with Ubuntu One for Android idea. I hope that i'll be able to find a sponsor for gsoc, on ubuntu one team.
<beuno> jamestait, exactly
<beuno> and on that note
<beuno> I'm calling it a day
<mkarnicki> In the meantime, I'll be collecting ideas , i'm going to have some sleep now :)
<jamestait> Thanks for your help again beuno.
<mkarnicki> bueno: thanks for the talk
<beuno> jamestait, mkarnicki, it was a pleasure
<beuno> see you guys around!
<mkarnicki> have a good day/night guys :)
<jamestait> G'night.
<mkarnicki> bye beuno, jamestait
<mkarnicki> beuno
<mkarnicki> sorry for mispelling your nick/name
 * mkarnicki made epic fail
<mkarnicki> talk to you soon, bye
<oly> morning, i wonder if some developer could help me out with some info about ubuntu one
<oly> I compiled a few packages for ubuntuone on arm last night, when i went to install them i saw the dependecy list
<oly> do i really need gnome-desktop to install ubuntu-one do i need gtk at all ??
<oly> what is actually required for ubuntu-one to run, so i can modify the control file
<oly> I know my phone has some gtk libraries available, but it uses something called hildon desktop
<PaulGit> vds: ping
<PaulGit> I created bug for duplicate contacts from last night's testing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/548657 - give me a shout if you need me to do any more tests or checks :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 548657 in ubuntuone-servers "SYNCML: duplicate contacts when syncing with Thunderbird and iPhone Funambol Clients" [Undecided,New]
<vds> PaulGit: pong
<PaulGit> vds: Morning, just wanted to let you know I reported the duplicate bug and will be available to do any further tests if you get a chance to look into it today.
<vds> PaulGit: thanks a lot
<vds> I'll take a look at it asap
 * mkarnicki attends AI class
<popey> ooooo
 * popey notes music has downloaded and I'm behind a proxy
<popey> this is new
<popey> does ubuntuone-preferences have any kind of debug options?
<sceiron> is it possible to run the music store in karmic?
<oly> sceiron, i would do a search for the rhythmbox ubuntuone music store plugin ppa
<oly> you may also need a rhythmbox ppa
<oly> is you can find these then i would think it could work
<oly> else you will probably have to compile to update relevant libraries
<oly> i have not tried this myself though as i am using lucid
<aquarius> sceiron, it's not possible, I'm afraid. The music store relies on some new features in Ubuntu One which only became available in Lucid.
<sceiron> hm, alright, i just found the ppa now. But i suppose its useless then......
<oly> could you not use the updated ubuntu one ppa as well ?
<aquarius> I'm not sure if the stuff's been backported.
<aquarius> You can give it a try!
<aquarius> if it works, I'd be interested in hearing that :)
<oly> the ppa i am using on this machine karmic seems the same as the one in lucid but thats a non scientific observation :p
<oly> but the command line parameters are the same
<urbanape> hrm. I've seriously borked my U1 install. I've tried resetting everything according to the uninstall/reinstall FAQ we have, but my U1 folder is not getting synced. I've got a UDF that is, though. Did I miss a memo?
<Chipaca> urbanape: if your UDF is getting synced, your U1 folder is getting synced
<urbanape> all the files in that folder have a twin arrow badge with an exclamation point over it.
<urbanape> also, my syncdaemon keeps dying. Upgrading some packages, we'll see...
<sceiron> it looks like a bad year of dependencies.... having problems with the motivation
<rye> beuno, question - the letter-bucket view is great, are there any chances that only the letters that have at least one contact will be shown - that would save a lot of space
<rye> beuno, second thing - bug #540755
<urbanape> Well, they're shown but not linked. We could eliminate them
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540755 in ubuntuone-servers "Contacts UI fail to work properly with non-ASCII names" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540755
<beuno> rye, I thought about it, but it felt odd
<beuno> we could make them smaller
<urbanape> But that seems wrong
<urbanape> what beuno said
<rye> urbanape, I can not click on the letter and create a contact for that, so why would I need to scroll to '0' entry if I have no latin-1 contacts
<rye> urbanape, actually I am mixing one wishlist item and one bug report now :)
<urbanape> that's actually an interesting idea
<urbanape> make the empty buckets a link to new contact.
<rye> :-D, not what I meant!!!
<urbanape> but that would need explanatory text, and that would be awkward.
<rye> urbanape, yep yep yep - that would be awkward, so If I have only Z contacts then I should not need to scroll all A-Z items. Heh, some users would not have A-Z contacts at all and we still reserve the place for them
<urbanape> noted.
<urbanape> it would be a simple change to the template, I suppose.
<rye> urbanape, should I file a bug regarding this?
<beuno> we could solve that with the ajaxification, urbanape
<beuno> always have it load on the first letter with contacts
<urbanape> anyone know if couch does Unicode collation? Or if there's an easy Javascript implementation thereof? It would make it nicer to actually limit to '0' bucket those contacts whose "first letter" are actually numerals.
<beuno> already scrolled
<urbanape> beuno, we already have it load the first bucket with contacts, just not scrolled.
<beuno> ah, that's right
<beuno> so it's just focusing
 * mkarnicki gets bored on english class
<rye> beuno, at the moment I have all my my contacts storred in cyrrillic, there is no need for A-Z at all except of "Test Record" :) And I believe the complete A-Z is ok for paper addressbook but not for online one
<aquarius> urbanape, the collation algorithm is deliberately undocumented, but it's basically ICU, so unicode should be fine, yeah
<urbanape> aquarius, Just wondering because we lump in all non-ASCII "first letters" into 0
<urbanape> along with numerals.
<urbanape> and the collation isn't the real hard part, I guess. It's more "okay, show me all the records that start with ~'a'"
<aquarius> startkey and endkey on the view will do that
<beuno> rye, so the A-Z is a way to paginate
<beuno> otherwise we load all the contacts
<beuno> or paginate arbitrarily
<rye> beuno, if A-Z is used then someone might say that they want А-Я as well :)
<rye> here's how Zyb did that...
<aquarius> can't you just do one row for each beginning letter?
<aquarius> then it'll work for cyrillic too.
<urbanape> Maybe, and if we did that, we could ditch the whole static table of contents
<urbanape> I like that.
<urbanape> We already have the view that makes those buckets.
<rye> urbanape, http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/49003/zyb_letterbuckets_0lG8lL.png
<urbanape> see? aquarius should have been working on this in stead of the silly music store.
<rye> urbanape, but that list is ascii-only. I haven't used cyrillic contacts until I got to U1 sync :)
<rye> urbanape, see that not all a-z letters are present; /me likes that you like that :)
<beuno> well, the idea is that the default view is ajaxy, and loads as you scroll
<beuno> so it may become a non-issue?
<urbanape> rye, I like that layout, and I like the idea of only building a TOC based on actual "first letters"
<rye> ^_^
<rye> urbanape, should I file a bug for this?
<rye> so that it can be tracked
<urbanape> so long as the Couch's startKey and endKey will lump unicode characters in buckets that make sense, I'm okay with it.
<beuno> rye, do you prefer ordering by first or last name?
<urbanape> maybe, let's think a bit more on it.
<rye> beuno, I prefer ordering by first name, but lots of people around use last name for ordering... That would be extremely great if that could be configurable though...
<beuno> I'm torn on this one
<urbanape> so, in the case of someone who has lots of international contacts, is Åronson, Arne gonna get lumped in with 'A' or in its own bucket: Å?
<beuno> my phone orders byfirst name
<rye> beuno, there's even a bug for that
<urbanape> I don't know if we need a proliferation of buckets, each with one contact, that doesn't help anyone, I don't think.
<urbanape> but those collations are often dependent on the language, and when you've got different contacts from different languages, I'm not sure there's an objective collation algorithm that applies to all.
<beuno> *someone* must of have to solve this already
<beuno> someone in open source, that is  :)
<rye> urbanape, well, Е (ye) and Ё (yo) are two different characters and they are pronounced differently, sending them to a single bucket is not that great
 * rye believes that we are using unicode here :)
<urbanape> I'd like to do the right thing, especially since we're a global product.
<urbanape> I don't know enough about the Unicode collation stuff, though. I just know it exists.
<urbanape> I'm certain that the languages where the diacriticals are just for inflection (French, Spanish), the records would be lumped in with the unmarked letter, but in other languages, where there's only a passing similarity, they'd get their own.
<urbanape> beuno, I agree: This should be a solved problem.
<urbanape> I've just been pretty safely ensconced in my ASCII-only world for long enough not to run into it, really.
<beuno> urbanape, the internet gave me this: http://bytes.com/topic/python/answers/526344-unicode-table-character-implementation-python
<urbanape> The internet is so generous.
<cnd> is there any way to monitor the sync process for u1?
<cnd> like, to see what it's transferring and how long until completion of syncing?
<rye> cnd, what distributive, Lucid or Karmic?
<cnd> rye: lucid
<rye> cnd, for now only u1sdtool --waiting-meta / u1sdtool --waiting-content will show the queues - these are command line apps
<rye> app
<cnd> rye: cmdline is cool with me :)
<rye> upon first registration to UbuntuOne on Lucid a window with 'Error' title appears for quite a short time. My VM does not appear to be able to render the text within so I have no idea why that appears
<rye> anybody from desktop+ team knows why that is so?
<rye> additionally, desktopcouch pairing does not start desktopcouch-service (reason is described in #519028)
<rye> ubottu, bug #519028
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519028 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch replication and org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.service are NOT started on desktopcouch.records calls" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519028
<rye> so that's why contacts are not synchronized immediately after ubuntuone pairs local couchdb
<rye> hmm... Does not look OK to me
<rye> dobey, ^, is it possible for ubuntuone-login to perform an extra dbus call to desktopcouch service until the bug is fixed... btw, thisfred - was that really fixed for Lucid?
<thisfred> rye no idea, desktopcouch and dbus are chad (and aquarius)
<rye> thisfred, sorry, I keep forgetting (creating the note for that now)
<dobey> no idea what you're asking about
<aquarius> rye, chad's working on that as we speak -- he's been having problems making it happen.
<rye> aquarius, ah, so that would be fixed for Lucid
<thisfred> rye: it's ok, I do know some things about d-c, so feel free to ask me when unsure or no one else is there, but this I really haven't the faintest idea about (and considering the reports I hear about d-bus, I'd like to keep it that way ;)
<aquarius> rye, well, that's what he's trying to do, yes :)
<rye> dobey, ok, false alarm :), sorry.
 * mkarnicki is back
<mkarnicki> hi guys! :)
<mkarnicki> hopefully at this time i'll be able to catch some attention ^ ^
<mkarnicki> beuno: hi beuno! sorry for misspelling your nick/name yesterday =_=
<beuno> mkarnicki, everyone has been misspelling it for years, I don't take it personal
<beuno> especially from people who help with testing  ;)
<mkarnicki> all: who owns an Android powered device :) ??
<mkarnicki> bueno: i see. to bad..
<rye> duanedesign, the same /etc/hosts works perfect on karmic
<rye> duanedesign, with desktopcouch
<mkarnicki> i'm striving for some feedback from ubuntu one team here :)
<mkarnicki> on ideas concerning ubuntu one app for android
<beuno> aquarius, ^
<aquarius> I do
<mkarnicki> i have a few already, but i thought you guys could come up with yours, too :)
<joshuahoover1> mkarnicki: i believe statik does as well...not sure who else here does
<mkarnicki> hi joshua
<mkarnicki> aquarius: that 'i do' was about having an android powered device :)?
<mkarnicki> i'd guess that at least a few developers have android :)
<mkarnicki> i've tested beunos app yesterday, syncing concatcs with ubuntu one. it went well
<aquarius> mkarnicki, it was, yes :)
<mkarnicki> aquarius: would you like to have U1 client for it? :)
<mkarnicki> aquarius: if so, any feature requests :)?
<aquarius> mkarnicki, I would, yes, lots.
<mkarnicki> syncing files, manual syncing, sharing to ubuntu one, etc are the natural way to go
<mkarnicki> aquarius: great :) that's a good start
<DjuiceTown> Are there any plans to support more than 50GB data?
<joshuahoover1> DjuiceTown: not currently but possibly in the future
<DjuiceTown> Oke. That's a pity.
<duanedesign> rye: thanks for letting me know. I was very curious about that
<rye> duanedesign, do you happen to be able to give me the bug number for that? I seem to have lost it
<duanedesign> yep
<duanedesign> rye: bug   530541
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530541 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch-service crashed with RuntimeError in run_couchdb()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530541
<rye> duanedesign, thanks!
<Ata2> hello folks
<Ata2> is there any reason ubuntu one fails to synchronise in lucid?
 * mkarnicki is excited!
<Ata2> ?
<mkarnicki> all: if anyone of you would like to see some particular functionality on Ubuntu One android app, please message me any time :) i'll get back to you asap
<dobey> Ata2: is it connected?
<oly> mkarnicki, android app ?
<oly> is it likely to work on maemo as well ?
<dobey> no
<nhaines> mkarnicki: tomboy notes and contact integration would be pretty lovely. ;)
<dobey> not very likely that it would work on both :)
<nhaines> mkarnicki: I'd also like to help test it, too, if you need volunteers!
<nhaines> Hmm, and U1MS syncing is probably too much to ask, but wow would that be awesome.
<maciej_> Welcome everyone. I have a problem. I can't add my computer to ubuntu one. I can export or import files to the virtual disc by a browser, but I can't connect by clicking the cloud icon. Do you have any idea how to solve problem?
<duanedesign> rye: good job on your work with the couchdb bug. was just reading over the new comments
<rye> duanedesign, there's definitely something wrong with couchdb in this regards
<rye> though my tests with emulated environment did not show that it breaks in LiveCD. Since LiveCD is pretty much in memory after it all started
<rye> duanedesign, one more, do you experience bug #548611 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 548611 in evolution-couchdb "Evolution Data Server consumes 100% CPU if desktopcouch was autostarted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/548611
<rye> facundobatista, awesome handling of #368626, I really like that!
<rye> ubottu, bug #368626
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368626 in ubuntuone-client "We should support utf8-invalid filenames" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368626
<duanedesign> rye: yes, when couch wasnt starting because of the bug associatted with my /etc/hosts i would get EDS consuming a lot of the cpu
<rye> wow, mc-tool - cmdline application to access telepathy mission-control
<rye> duanedesign, are you available for 5 minute test right  now?
<rye> it looks like rodrigo is unable to reproduce the bug, but it just appears here and there and if left as is it can get into Lucid, and I don't really like this
<duanedesign> yes just give me < 1 minute for a build to finish
<duanedesign> rye: ok
<rye> duanedesign, basically we need to shut down evolution, couchdb, desktopcouch-service and then start evolution
<rye> 1.
<rye> evolution --force-shutdown
<rye> 2. /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop
<rye> 3. killall desktopcouch-service
<rye> nothing couch should be running now - ps auxw | grep [c]ouch
<rye> duanedesign, ^
<duanedesign> rye: kk
<duanedesign> duanedesign: ok it elevated the cpu usage.
<duanedesign> ha
<duanedesign> talking to myself
<duanedesign> rye: ^^
<rye> duanedesign, great, could you please take a picture of the sound? I.e. to make sure you see something wrong in top?
<duanedesign> rye: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4055/4465527892_56527d3eea_b.jpg
<rye> duanedesign, ok, i believe you are unable to browse the contacts in couchdb, right?
<duanedesign> rye: that is correct
<rye> duanedesign, now try to evolution --force-shutdown again and the start it, does Ubuntu One CouchDB work?
<duanedesign> i notice that you have to go to the contacts to trigger the bug. (figured you might already know this, but to be safe I thought i'd mention it)
<duanedesign> rye: yes after the --force-shutdown of evolution while its exhibiting the bug I can then launch Evolution and it works correctly
<rye> duanedesign, great!
<rye> may I ask you to set Confirmed on bug #548611 ? So that it does not look like I am the only one experiencing that via the same STR :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 548611 in evolution-couchdb "Evolution Data Server consumes 100% CPU if desktopcouch was autostarted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/548611
<duanedesign> kk
<duanedesign> I want to start collecting projects for my Ubuntu One, CouchDB, desktopcouch projects wiki page. http://okiebuntu.homelinux.com/okwiki/codeRepository
<duanedesign> Might eventually move this to the Ubuntu One wiki if enough interest is shown and the Team thinks it is a good idea.
<rye> wooho, I found the bug for me - bug #527666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527666 in mountall "multiple LVM volumes not mounted in Lucid" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527666
<rye> at least now I know I am not the only one who can't boot properly from first time... or second time... or fifth time...
<duanedesign> rye: i had an issue with mountall in Lucid
<duanedesign> bug  510415
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510415 in ubuntu-release-notes "Lucid mountall can cause unexpected hangs" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510415
<rye> duanedesign, I had many issues with boot in Lucid.. And I am still having ones, due to my partition set up I have faced... bug #523587, bug #523484, bug #534469 and that one ^
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523587 in mountall "/etc/init/mounted-tmp.conf uses find, which is in /usr/bin" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523587
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523484 in ureadahead "ureadahead.conf assumes that /var/lib/ureadahead is available on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523484
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534469 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Failed to load NVIDIA 195.36.08 kernel modules because nouveau is loading with separate /usr partition." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534469
<rye> duanedesign, are you running off LVM?
<duanedesign> rye: no i am not
<duanedesign> ugh. yeah i was just readding through the bug list. poor mountall :/
<rye> duanedesign, ok, then that bug does not apply to you. Well, at least I am ok with the fact that would not affect a lot of users. Only those who use LVM will experience this
<duanedesign> hmm. Maybe file a bug about my poor spelling. Imagine it would get marked 'Wont fix' :P
<PaulGit> Evening all
#ubuntuone 2010-03-27
<Syrinx_> Hi all.  Karmic user with latest updates... Ubuntu One folder is not updating with files I add to online web folder.  Is this a common issue?
<Syrinx_> I checked Launchpad, didn't see anything specifically like this issue
<duanedesign> let me see
<duanedesign> d'oh
<duanedesign> impatient :)
<kklimonda> why can't I publish files from other locations than ~/Ubuntu One? at least not though nautilus
<kklimonda> good lord, add some kind of notification that u1 is (not) syncing in Lucid - anything will do
<PaulGit> kklimonda: The indicator applet appears to have gone in Lucid.  The only way I know to check status is either via the U1 Preferences or using 'u1sdtool -s' on the command line.
<duanedesign> correct. There are a few other u1sdtools that might provide some additional info
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --waiting-content, u1sdtool --current-transfers,
<PaulGit> duanedesign: They're useful, thanks.
<kklimonda> duanedesign: what was the reson for removing an indicator? it was a perfectly sane example of using notification area (at least when it has been configured to show only when sync is in progress)
<kklimonda> reason*
<kklimonda> duanedesign: running u1sdtool is not really a solution - I don't even know why my files are not synced but I'm stuck with the 200 files in the "waiting content queue" connected to a slow network
<duanedesign> kklimonda: when you run the following does anything come up in the file?   gedit ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<duanedesign> if nothing there look at: gedit ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<duanedesign> you can post the contents of the log at http://paste.ubuntu.com and I would be more than happy to look at it for you
<kklimonda> duanedesign: no need - I don't have the logs that matter, only the most recent where everything is just fine.
<kklimonda> I know it doesn't help and I'm just ranting.. probably should get more sleep :/
<duanedesign> kklimonda: :)
<duanedesign> no worries. It is important for the team to hear what the users are having problems with and what they would like to see
<kklimonda> duanedesign: well, two things that are the highest on my "u1 want list" is a better web interface and syncing only delta and not whole files.
<duanedesign> The contacts webUI was recently updated. Its got a nice edit interface, as well as a merge feature.
<duanedesign> it would be nice to be able to upload only changes made instead of whole files and folders
<kklimonda> duanedesign: the contacts webUI is nice but.. the whole interface doesn't make me want to use it, there is no this "whoa, how could I live without it?" effect - I just want to be done with it as fast as possible.
<mmiicc> Hi. I've got problem with bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/544585 facundobatista promised me help with it ;)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 544585 in ubuntuone-client "Folders content is not synced" [Undecided,New]
<facundobatista> mmiicc, hi!
<facundobatista> mmiicc, did you attach the logs?
<mmiicc> How can I stop syncdeamon? I have no idea
<facundobatista> mmiicc, open a terminal, and do "u1sdtool --quit"
<mmiicc> facundobatista: ok, but now after ps -eaf | grep ubuntuone-client I get: "michal    2613  2524  0 15:33 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto ubuntuone-client" Is this ok?
<facundobatista> mmiicc, it's ok
<mmiicc> facundobatista: ok, I've attached log to bug report
<facundobatista> mmiicc, thanks!
<mmiicc> facundobatista: thanks for taking time to help me :)
<mmiicc> BTW where can I report bugs regarding phonebook syncing?
<beuno> mmiicc, http://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers
<mmiicc> beuno: thanks
<kklimonda> how can I debug why some files are not marked as synced in nautilus?
<kklimonda> they are on the server (but were synced in the previous "session")
<mkarnicki> beuno: Hi beuno, you there? I've got a question for you
<nhaines> Phonebook syncing?
<mkarnicki> nbaines: not exactly :) notes sync. we were having a conversation the day before
<mkarnicki> and he said file sync and notes are mine
<mkarnicki> i was wondering what about those notes.. tomboy he meant? they are kept in couchdb i presume
<mkarnicki> if so, they would be synced as normal files are
<mkarnicki> just wanted to make sure what he had on mind
<verterok> mbarnett: couchdb sync is a complete different story, isn't related to file sync
<verterok> mkarnicki: ^
<mkarnicki> verterok: i see
<mkarnicki> verterok: Tomboy notes are contained in couchdb, right?
<verterok> mkarnicki: yes, and replicated to u1 server using couchdb replication
<mkarnicki> verterok: are you from ubuntu one team :) ?
<verterok> mkarnicki: yes :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: great, than i have a question ^ ^
<mkarnicki> just a sec
<mkarnicki> Hi all! I've got RFC for you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/specs/UbuntuOneForAndroid
<mkarnicki> Please leave any comments/suggestions on the wiki page, or msg me at #u1forandroid :)
<mkarnicki> Thanks in advance for any feedback/suggestions. Appreciate.
 * mkarnicki went to fetch some food
#ubuntuone 2010-03-28
<lontra> hi i can't get ubuntu one to stop syncing with one of my folders. i click stop syncing w/ nautilus but it continues to attempt to sync and eats up my CPI
<lontra> s CPI/CPU
<lontra> also when i click stop syncing it crashes nautilus over and over again
<zus> looking to put ubuntu one on kubuntu 9,10 got my accoutn from when i used gnome, ...
<zus> if ubuntu one is pre installed in ubuntu, what about kubuntu?
<zus> all is well i found it
<lontra> no one here? this irc has 75 users?
<gmb> Hi. I've just upgraded to Lucid and I can't get ubuntuone-preferences to start. It seems to be starting and then appears to just give up the ghost. Can anyone give me any help debugging it?
<lontra> gmb: ha i can't get ubuntuone to stop and i'm on lucid :)
<gmb> lontra, Nice. Between us we should have a working UbuntuOne.
<lontra> :)
<lontra> good luck
<mkarnicki> hi guys
<mkarnicki> i've got a question. how is the implementation of public link feature going?
<kklimonda> well, it works for me
<kklimonda> at least from web ui
<kklimonda> haven't tried from nautilus recently
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: you're on lucid?
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: are you talking about sharing a folder, or the feature to share a single file publicly?
<kklimonda> mkarnicki: on lucid, public link
<mkarnicki> kklinmonda: sorry for a noob question, but where can i find a 'public link' option in the web gui?
<kklimonda> mkarnicki: when you click on a file the blue icon with i shows up
<kklimonda> you can click on this icon
<mkarnicki> i kinda feel my U1 might have broken.. i'm on 9.10, installing lucid on a new laptop soon
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: interesting.. i can't see the blue icon
<mkarnicki> i only see the trash icon
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: is this feature available in the standard 2GB plan?
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: or is it some beta testing phase maybe?
<kklimonda> mkarnicki: I'm not sure but it should be - there is no indication that the feature is paid only
<kklimonda> nor have I heard anything about plans being different in anything but the amount of space
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: what browser are you using? i'm on chrome
<kklimonda> firefox
<mkarnicki> i'll try that.
<mkarnicki> ops.. i guess there's a bug o_O firefox shows the icon, chrome doesn't
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: do you have chrome perhaps, to replicate that behaviour?
<kklimonda> not right now but I remember that there have been a similar bug on launchpad in the past
<mkarnicki> that's random.. now "My files" isn't even visible in chrome
<mkarnicki> i'll have a look at lp. thanks kklimonda
<mkarnicki> at least i know the feature is implemented already. that what's important for me :)
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: interestingly, clearing cache helped. now i'll go what lp says about that. thanks for help
<mkarnicki> I guess - again ;) - this is the time when the channel calms down. But if there's anybody who wants to share ideas on U1 for Android client, feel free to leave comments at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/specs/UbuntuOneForAndroid
<JanC> mkarnicki: syncing 2 GiB or more to your Android ?  :P
<mkarnicki> JanC: note the 'discussion' section :) (even if - why not? for huge SD cards and wifi connection?)
<mkarnicki> JanC: i suggest 3 modes of syncing, see the wiki :)
<kklimonda> mkarnicki: it would be awesome for syncing contacts and calendars(?)
<kklimonda> ugh, but not by running it on python there
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: contacts can be sync-ed with https://android-client.forge.funambol.org/
<mkarnicki> calendars also (or the work is pending)
<mkarnicki> i've recently tried funambol whilst talking to beuno. it synced over 400 entries from my phone, to ubuntu cloud.
<kklimonda> I don't really see a reason for file sync but that may be only me
<kklimonda> is this android client a U1 client?
<kklimonda> or does it sync with evo directly using some scary protocol?
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: i'd love to have my pictures from android uploaded to my pc through U1 :)
<mkarnicki> it will be u1 client :)
<mkarnicki> no, first feature to implement is file sync. evo contacts/calendar can be synced with funambol
<kklimonda> mkarnicki: I connect my phone to the computer and sync this way
<JanC> certainly make it possible to not sync anything over 3G (or only with express permission)
<mkarnicki> JanC: sure, thanks. i'll note that.
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: tru, I also do. but if i'm running out of space (2Gig is not that much if I take some pictures), i can upload them directly to U1
<JanC> maybe even make it dependent on the used 3G provider (roaming can be a lot more expensive than your own 3G provider)
 * mkarnicki waits with the supper, finally some constructive conversation
<mkarnicki> JanC: true. i only wrote about wifi/data link use cases, but i'll split data link to specifically 3G/2G/GPRS (wel.. that last one might be good only for some small data sync ;) )
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: partially the idea came to me when i heard of dropbox rolling out it's Android client
<JanC> here in Belgium 3G (or any mobile data) is quite expensive  :-/
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: but U1 is superior to ubuntu in (at least) one thing: not only files, but settings/prefs (couchdb)
<mkarnicki> JanC: i've got 500megs monthly subscription for.. $5 i think
<kklimonda> mkarnicki: it does come with a lot of the overhead though
<kklimonda> mkarnicki: my G1 have no 30MB of ram to launch desktopcouch ;)
<kklimonda> which reminds me that my friend has overclocked his droid to 1.3Ghz..
<kklimonda> mkarnicki: the client like that does make sense for sure - I'm just not the target audience :)
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: that might be the case, i was just about to inspect that. but couchdb can be run on Android (maybe newer models?), see Implementation->Useful links section https://wiki.ubuntu.com/specs/UbuntuOneForAndroid
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: @1.3Ghz - impressive :D
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: sure, i understand :)
<mkarnicki> still, whatever you said is valuable for me :)
<kklimonda> mkarnicki: for sure newer models have much more ram to spare
<kklimonda> I should try this funambol stuff - syncing is one of the last things that I use google for
<mkarnicki> i've got htc hero, but i cant find how much ram is free ;D
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: iPhone dropbox client accesses the files (by simply downloading them every time i think), in read only mode, if i'm not mistaken.
<mkarnicki> this is a bit restrictive and.. dumb :)
<mkarnicki> ahh sorry.. it can cache the files for off-line viewing. and that's it. http://www.dropbox.com/iphoneapp
<kklimonda> well, it can sync photos and videos - for most people it;s enough
<mkarnicki> yeah.. that's one of the fundamental needs i think, behind U1 for Android also :)
#ubuntuone 2011-03-21
<fagan> morning
<duanedesign> hello
<fagan> hmmm can someone check out Bug #739226 this could be a few different problems
<ubot4`> fagan: Bug 739226 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/739226 is private
<fagan> ill wait to see if it gets marked automatically as a dup I suppose
<fagan> morning mandel
<mandel> fagan: morning!
<mandel> fagan: sorry if I was late, I had to drive from Madrid to BArcelona and arrived at 1 am...
<mandel> I hate having to go to weedings....
<fagan> well im not starting today anyway
<mandel> fagan: really? how come?
<fagan> HR :)
<mandel> pffff
<fagan> Tuesday+ maybe
<fagan> depending on HR moving quickly
<fagan> brb fixing empathy
<fagan> thats better
<duanedesign> hello mandel
<fagan> I was getting double messages
<mandel> fagan: have they told you what is the problem?
<mandel> duanedesign: morning, how is the job hunt?
<fagan> mandel: well they are just taking ages, they rang me on friday and said they should have it today or tomorrow
<duanedesign> mandel: nothing yet. But i am trying to stay positive :)
<fagan> duanedesign: have you tried google they seem to be really pushing for people
<mandel> fagan: well be patient then, if you want I can give you something to work on, or we can wait for tom (I'd wait for tom, take advantage of as many holidays as you can)
<mandel> duanedesign: what ae you lookng for?
<fagan> mandel: yeah ill wait but im still having a look around the code in my spare time anyway since its helpful
 * fagan remembers google HR googled linux people and emailed him for an interview but they didnt love my college record
<mandel> fagan: sure, I think it would be the best
<fagan> google have been doing lots of ads and stuff too looking for people
<fagan> mandel: yeah im spending the day in today watching films and stuff
<fagan> :)
<mandel> fagan: yes, but they HR is strange, I know they have called people that owned companies or for jobs they had nothing to do with
<fagan> yeah they are kinda funny
<fagan> well there is like 1k of them in the entire company so they have to get some work some how
<mandel> fagan: good hehe, if you have some time for programming, you can always read a little of PyQt, I can give you the oreilly book f you want to
<fagan> oooh mandel give me :)
 * fagan is a book nerd anyway
<mandel> fagan: ok, let me get it
<duanedesign> mandel: graphic design is what i have done for the past 10 years. I am trying to transition to development.Right now though I only have python apps to show as samples
<mandel> fagan: can you send me your email over pm?
<fagan> pm is cool
<mandel> duanedesign: oh, so you are looking for a junior place in python, right?
<fagan> and you dont know my email? for shame
<mandel> fagan: I'm ssure I can find it, but soooo much easier to ask for it ;)
<fagan> duanedesign: if you want a python development job the best thing to do is go do some patches for stuff in the open source world
<fagan> and if you are a designer you could do a good bit of gtk and stuff too and offer your design experience too
<duanedesign> fagan: yes probably should do some patches. Been working mostly on making my own applications
<duanedesign> mandel: yes
<fagan> duanedesign: well thats cool too and you can show all of what you know then
<mandel> duanedesign: hm, if I know of anything I'd late you know, but I dont think I would find anything
<mandel> duanedesign: which tools are you using to find the job?
 * fagan thinks the greatest tool to find a job is contacts
<duanedesign> mandel: http://jobs.37signals.com/
<mandel> duanedesign: use more places, look at monsters.com is not great, but there are lots of head hunters there
<mandel> also they have lots of junior jobs
<duanedesign> been looking into using sites like Odesk and freelancer.com to get some contracted work
<fagan> isnt that monster.com
<fagan> contract work is annoying most of it is 3 years + experience
<mandel> well, something like that hehehe
<duanedesign> thanks for the tips mandel  fagan
<duanedesign> off to get breakfast
<fagan> np
<duanedesign> file some bugs when i get back >:)
<duanedesign> i can not reproduce bug 735571
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 735571 in ubuntuone-client ""Ubuntu One Control Panel" is cropped and contains unclickable scrollbar (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735571
<duanedesign> but I did notice another weird bug. When you maximize and then minimize the preferences panel. It minimizes back to a weird size
<mandel> duanedesign: what do you mean? can you get a screen shot of that?
<JamesTait> Greetings, humans! :D
<fagan> mandel: oh I get that too
<fagan> nice catch duanedesign
<duanedesign> mandel: http://ubuntuone.com/p/igP/
<fagan> yeah exactly that
<fagan> I wonder if thats the window manager or the window itself causing that though
<duanedesign> sorry about the screenshot window in their. Seems the 'delay' till screenshot is not working :P
<fagan> duanedesign: file a bug on that too :)
<mandel> duanedesign: hm, nessita took care of that, file a bug and assign it to her, she will know what to do
 * fagan really needs a new laptop
<fagan> this one thinks its 2005 and wont charge any more :/
<rye> fagan, is dbus-monitor --session working for you?
<fagan> rye: yeah its outputting a load of jibber jabber
<fagan> It shouldnt boot if the dbus was broken
<rye> fagan, and does running u1sdtool --start; u1sdtool --status
<fagan> going mental it seems
<fagan> sec
<rye> fagan, exactly, it should crash all the desktop apps... but I keep seeing more and more of such reports, so if everything else works then we are not doing something we should
<rye> it reminds me of ubuntuone-login firefox browser startup bug which was never caught...
<fagan> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/583251/ but its a little deceptive since its still spamming notify-osd with sync stuff
<fagan> and I am online
<fagan> It may be that my computer is back in 2005 and I cant change the clock to 2010
<rye> fagan, spamming notify-osd ?
<fagan> yep I tried to upload a screenshot to it and its saying .... is being uploaded....
<fagan> like its been up there for about 10 mins now
<rye> fagan, well, it is supposed to say that unless it is disabled
<rye> fagan, READY, not QUEUE_MANAGER in u1sdtool --status now?
<fagan> well the screenshot is in the trash now
<rye> :-/
<fagan> queues: IDLE
<rye> i wonder whether datetime issue can prevent SSL connection from being established
<rye> fagan, but is the State QUEUE_MANAGER ?
<fagan> oooooh ssl is going nuts in firefox
<rye> fagan, because the certs issue date is in the future?
<fagan> yeah
<fagan> probably that
<fagan> damn so many things going badly
<rye> fagan, maybe you will have some luck stopping ntpd if it is running and issuing sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org to hard-reset the clock?
<fagan> ok working
<fagan> oh nice that fixed the date time issue and the u1 notify spam stopped I think it just backlogged it
<rye> fagan, so are you back in 2011 now?
<fagan> yeah
<rye> fagan, welcome to the future!
<fagan> time travel is possible
<rye> fagan, we have a bugreport for that
<fagan> rye: are there robots to do work for us yet?
<fagan> ill try u1 again and see if it crashes
<fagan> yeah you can close that bug it was just the time issue
<fagan> I suppose u1 doesnt work in 2005 go figure
<rye> fagan, which is quite an interesting thing, i'll parse the similar bug reports to see whether their clocks have a significant offset
<fagan> well mine went back to the manufacture date
<fagan> id say the others did the same
<rye> fagan, if your laptop switches to 2005 again after being powered off and battery is removed then you may want to see whether there is a CMOS backup battery somewhere on the motherboard. It was quite interesting to see one in my laptop
<fagan> rye: my computer's battery is broken and the charger is having issues id say thats what happened
<fagan> and I replaced the CMOS battery back about 6 months ago when I got this laptop
<fagan> since that was one of the many issues with it at the time
<fagan> id say the computer is probably dying which happens to a lot of my stuff
<rye> fagan, well, that may explain the date issue
 * fagan should be a hardware tester he would be able to stress test anything
<rye> fagan, my sister's laptop exhibited a quite interesting behavior. If you set a boot/bios config password and remove the battery then it gets cleared (while the clock keeps ticking). Great security
<fagan> :)
<fagan> at least I have a desktop to work on
<fagan> so im not going to have any issues when im starting on the team
<fagan> just I will have a personal lothing of a terrible laptop in my life :P
<rye> fagan, you know, a terrible laptop can spot terrible errors that Never Happen™
<fagan> rye: interesting point
<fagan> well spotting every error is the dream
<fagan> morning Chipaca
<Chipaca> fagan: top of the morning!
<duanedesign> hello Chipaca
<duanedesign> Chipaca: did you write magicicada?
<Chipaca> duanedesign: negative
<Chipaca> duanedesign: joint project between facundobatista and nessita
<duanedesign> aha
<duanedesign> thank you sir.
<Chipaca> duanedesign: why?
<duanedesign> Chipaca: i am remaking one of my apps using quickly. There were a few bits they did in their that i liked.
<fagan> duanedesign: if you have any quickly questions and no one is around in #quickly you can pm my btw
<duanedesign> Chipaca: i am going to work on it again this morning. Thought I might have a couple questions about a few things they did :)
<duanedesign> fagan: thank you. did not know about #quickly. I usually ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<fagan> duanedesign: im never in app-devel but the quickly channel is more dedicated so I always went there
<Chipaca> duanedesign: speaking of the devil
<duanedesign> fagan: are you shane?
<fagan> duanedesign: yep
<duanedesign> fagan: aha. :)
<fagan> well I just presume there arent many people with my last name in the open source world
<duanedesign> fagan: do you have a second for a quick PM?
<fagan> duanedesign: sure im not doing anything
<mandel> clarita: ping
<clarita> mandel: pong
<mandel> clarita: I'm done with the doc, I'll share it with you right now, do you want to talk about it now or later?
<clarita> mandel: I'll have a read and let you know!
<mandel> clarita: ok
<mandel> clarita: it should be shared now, can you take a look
 * mandel is useless with google docs...
<clarita> mandel: google docs are on the road to greatness, but they are not there yet!
<mandel> clarita: and I'm not very good at this things :P
<mandel> clarita: I've tried to put as much info as I could, the UI is not frozen so we can change anything you might consider.
<mandel> and right now there is nothing more that the default look, I'm sure you guys can make it nicer :)
<clarita> mandel: thanks - will peruse and ping you when I have questions
<duanedesign> rye: ping
<rye> duanedesign, pong
<duanedesign> rye: hello rye. Hasn't there been some work on the latest version of U1 to address the conlicts?
<duanedesign> rye: have a user that is getting conflicts. Was thinking of recommending the nightlies ppa
<duanedesign> it is from a setup with only one computer attached to U1 account
<rye> duanedesign, yes, bug #718924
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 718924 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "self conflict while saving the same file a lot (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 132)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718924
<rye> duanedesign, just made it public, it's been sitting in private mode due to logs from the users
<duanedesign> aha
<duanedesign> rye: also I noticed when a user is on maverick and installs the PPA there are some/a package that is not getting pulled in on the update. Have you ran into this?
<karni> Good day everyone :) I'm back.
<duanedesign> hello karni
<karni> hi duanedesign, how's life :)?
<duanedesign> karni: not bad, not bad
<karni> I'm well rested (though a little bruised ;)) and equally suprized no new bugs where filed against U1F when I wasn't around.
<fagan> wow thats lucky
<fagan> you could always make new bugs if you want some
<karni> fagan: I don't believe that's what I want ;) I was just (happily) suprized the list didn't get longer, I wonder how's the app behaving at current stage.
 * karni waves at beuno and CardinalFang o/
<fagan> so I need to catch up with the lingo what is U1F? I presume its the file sync
<karni> Ubuntu One Files (for Android), so you're right
<karni> fagan: you're a developer?
<fagan> karni: oh you missed the announcement at the last meeting. Ill be starting as an intern this week on the port to windows
<fagan> I havent tried the android u1 sync stuff yet since I dont have a premium account
<karni> fagan: oh nice, so you'll be working under mandel ?
<fagan> yep
<karni> fagan: that's actually free stuff, but not yet released
<fagan> oh I thought that that was under the premium
<karni> contacts and music streaming are part of the mobile plan. I have no further knowledge about the file sync free/paid plans.
<JamesTait> Hi karni. :) Welcome aboard fagan - I presume that's Shane of ubuntu-ie fame?
<fagan> still awesome
<fagan> JamesTait: the very same
<karni> JamesTait: hello James Tait! :)
<fagan> well fame is a subjective word
<karni> Now I feel bad for not knowing fagan before ;d
<fagan> hah
<karni> Perhaps it was my leave that influenced that ;)
<JamesTait> fagan: I don't think it gets better than the Ubuntu UK podcast. ;)
 * popey hugs JamesTait 
<fagan> well uupc was just a little 5 min segment it wasnt exactly a full on interview :)
<fagan> popey must have an alert on any time uupc is mentioned
<karni> JamesTait: is there any canonical-inside shell availalbe or ppl host their irc-sessions at some private/random locations? my friends server just died and I'm thinking of either setting my own or moving to paid host.
<popey> maybe ;)
<rye> duanedesign, re: package, hmmm, desktopcouch-related?
<karni> JamesTait: uh, I meant ssh shell access
<karni> hi rye !
<popey> fagan: you're working on the windows port. Great! I can badger you about proxy support on the windows version now then.
<JamesTait> karni: Hrm, not that I know of. Are you thinking of a bip proxy or similar?
<rye> karni, i can give you an access to the VPS i have...
<rye> karni, /me is jumping ahead of ralsina, because he has the same type of VPS :)
 * rye definitely wants to get bip set up
<karni> rye: oh, you're too kind. unless you let me pay for the part, which I'd like to :)!
<mandel> same here :P
<fagan> popey: well I have less than a clue about proxy settings
<karni> JamesTait: I was thinking of a VPS at http://www.hetzner.de/
<rye> karni, send me your public ssh key and the account will be ready in .. 5 minutes
<karni> rye: \o/
<rye> karni, it is even ipv6-enabled
<karni> uuuu :>
<rye> AAAA, to be precise
<rye> :)
<karni> sweet
<rye> mandel, ralsina has sold you the VPS idea too?
<mandel> rye: no, what is it?
<rye> "<mandel> same here :P" - hmm
<mandel> rye: I want the bip proxy, the VPS idea I have no clue about :)
<mandel> rye: so no idea about the idea, I so want the proxy :P
<rye> mandel, i can give you the shell access too, PARTY MODE!
<karni> JamesTait: I just hoped on to see what's bip proxy. Sounds good, but I guess screen+irssi is all what I need :)
<JamesTait> karni: screen ftw. \o/
<karni> \o/
<mandel> rye: would be nice, I'll send you my ssh asap I get back from walking the dog
 * fagan still needs to set up screen+irssi+ssh properly on his machine but is way too lazy
 * mandel fears the dog will pee on the carpet...
<JamesTait> fagan: If you're anything like me, you still have a dozen other, more fun things to do. ;)
<fagan> JamesTait: well at the moment im contemplating playing call of duty
<ralsina> good morning everyone!
<karni> hello ralsina !
<ralsina> hi karni
<fagan> afternoon ralsina
<JamesTait> Hey ralsina. :)
<ralsina> karni: if you want, I can just give you a user/password in my VPS :-)
<ralsina> mandel: same for you!
<karni> fagan: enjoy your contemplation as time will come short once you start hacking ;d
<ralsina> karni mandel: you'd have to use quassel though
<karni> ralsina: thank you! rye just set up an account for me
<rye> ralsina, :-P
 * ralsina curses the damn timezone
<fagan> karni: yeah ill be busy soon enough ill enjoy my time procrastinating
<ralsina> hi fagan: are you official yet?
<fagan> ralsina: well official as in officially waiting on HR :)
<fagan> but its just waiting on the contract
<ralsina> fagan: cool!
<mandel> ralsina: there is a doc with the current UI implementation that clarita is taking a look at, I've shared with you too, so you can give feed back. The underlaying impl is a QWizard in case is useful info
<fagan> should be ready and going tomorrow or the next day
 * mandel walking dog
<ralsina> mandel: gotit
<beuno> karni!  hey hey!
<karni> JamesTait: you're responsible for canonicaladmin website as well?
<karni> beuno: hello there! how's it been when I wasn't around?
<JamesTait> karni: Thankfully not. ;)
<JamesTait> Hola beuno. :)
<beuno> karni, boring, of course!  ;)
<karni> JamesTait: right. you wouldn't mess up that footer so easily ;)!
<beuno> karni, weren't you back tomorrow?
<JamesTait> :D
 * beuno waves at JamesTait 
<karni> beuno: right, so I believe a totall opposite :D
<karni> beuno: yesterday evening, now getting around my stuff and preparing for the tomorrow :)
<beuno> karni, \o/
<beuno> tomorrow, you go to the other side (tm)
<karni> what a win! \o/ I can't wait
<karni> beuno: by the way, now tell me how bad was U1F when I wasn't around! the bug list didn't grow any, so I believe you've been collecting some critique on the side :)
<beuno> karni, no new bugs seemed to crop up, although there is a battery consumption bug to look into
<beuno> I haven't file the bug since it's a bit handwavy
<beuno> but we've seen a few times our phone's battery drain very quickly with auto-sync on
<karni> beuno: I will have a closer look at that. I'm also thinking whether giving as little as 5min period is a good idea, since it's not REST but all the connect+sync+90sec timeout
 * beuno nods
<karni> beuno: I'm glad you noticed such detail, I'll definitely pay attention to that fact.
 * fagan has an android and it drains quickly anyway so dreads to think of what the u1 sync would do
<beuno> heh
<karni> fagan: it's a tricky thing
<fagan> yeah is
<beuno> this seemed to slash the battery in half, so pretty noticeable  :)
<karni> uhh. that'd halve the rating on the market. nasty.
 * fagan would give it 5 stars anyway :P
<beuno> yeah, although we're still testing, so this is expected
<karni> fagan: I wish everybody did that heh ;]
<karni> fagan: So I have to make sure they will in the end.
<beuno> karni, one of my theories about the battery drain is that it connects to wifi if its not on each sync
<karni> beuno: right. that's very probable (that's actually true, the radio is turned on if sleeping). there's a trick we could use (I was planning that anyway)
<karni> beuno: it's called inexact alarms, which you might know. it would start sync not exactly when it's supposed to, but more or less at that time.
<karni> whereas the interval is.. I believe from 15 min or 0.5 an hour up. that way, Android wakes up and
<karni> does what it needs to do one time for few apps, and then shuts down - thus, saving battery.
<karni> beuno: but good observation anyway, I'll see how flexible are inexact alarms and might implement it that way to further save the battery. we could even delay the sync on wifi to save it.
<karni> we'll get around that soon.
<beuno> karni, perfect.
<karni> I'll be back later guys, need to do some after-travel errands.
 * mandel back
<clarita> mandel: I've commented on the Google Doc
<fagan> clarita: I cant comment on the doc since I dont have permission but I think just the u1 banner should be there
<fagan> I think mandel has an issue with how many pictures he can embed
<ralsina> Yes, having the alert icon and the semaphore is not good
<clarita> ralsina: yes it needs to be one or the other
<mandel> fagan: you should be able to edit now
<ralsina> If we could combine them into one thing, it would be great, but having both means you have a huge "gren light" but the password iss till bad
<clarita> ralsina: exactly - v confusing
<fagan> mandel: oh cool
<ralsina> Maybe we could make the third light be "sso acceptable"?
<fagan> oh docs you let me edit but not comment :)
<mandel> ralsina, clarita: I agree, I just implemented it because it was in the wire-frames, no more
<ralsina> Or the first one
<clarita> ralsina: mandel: exactly
<clarita> ralsina: mandel: I think the SSO acceptability is the only one we need
<ralsina> fine by me, but you are breaking my sysadmin heart ;-)
<clarita> ralsina: oh dear...:-/
<mandel> fagan: you cannot comment? bloody google docs...
<ralsina> You know half the psswords will be "password" :-)
<fagan> mandel: yeah cant, funny
<clarita> ralsina: let me think about how we could combine the two in some way
<fagan> is the existing user bit not done yet?
<mandel> well, more passworD9, you need a upper case and a numbe ;)
<ralsina> P4ssword :-)
<mandel> hehe
<ralsina> anyway, SSO acceptability is ok, really, since the user can change it online using only that criteria
<clarita> ralsina: mandel: how about the password complexity feedback only enables once the password format is adequate for SSO>
<mandel> clarita: I'm completely open to any ideas as long as the will look good, the implementation is not too hard
<rye> no way
<ralsina> mandel clarita: let's keep it simple. I say just the warning
<clarita> ralsina: mandel - ok I'll just update the wireframe design and let you know when that is done
<ralsina> rye: way?
<rye> ralsina, i am connected via bip, it has been telling me about auth failure for last 30 minutes
<fagan> oh commenting is working yay
<rye> ah, i guess my message was in the middle of an argument :)
<ralsina> rye: hahaha
<rye> sorry people :)
<ralsina> rye: notice how I laugh in english so it doesn't look  like I say yesyesyes ;-)
<mandel> fagan: is weird, you should be able to comment, try the discussions button
<fagan> mandel: its working now something must have clicked with docs when you gave me editing powers
<fagan> or maybe you pressed a button here and there
<fagan> either or
<ralsina> alecu nessita dobey mandel thisfred standup in 9'!
<thisfred> ack ack, 10-4, roger wilco
<thisfred> HUA
<rye> ralsina, yes, "jajaja" is so "yesyesyes"
<mandel> jejeje
<mandel> :P
<mandel> or if you are a lady: jijiji
<ralsina> mandel: http://tinysong.com/#/share/ji ji ji/26366842
<ralsina> ok, that URL really really sucks, tinysong!
<fagan> hmmmm thats interesting there is no sign out in u1 on ubuntu I know the reason why but I just found it a bit strange when I looked at the control panel
<ralsina> mandel: so try http://listen.grooveshark.com/#/s/~/2YiDrZ?src=1
 * fagan was just looking at the cp just to make a mental note on the looks we should be going for
<thisfred> ralsina: Being dutch, jaja took me a while to get used to :). It sounds to me like someone saying "yes yes, now go away"
<ralsina> thisfred: well, we ARE saying that! ;-)
<thisfred> I KNEW it :)
<dobey> or "hahaha you impudent monkey apes"
<fagan> its all weird to me :)
<ralsina> apes are not monkeys! You worked at Ximian, and should know better :-)
<dobey> i hope ubuntu narwhal works well on this new laptop
<fagan> dobey: well I got a new desktop and its working perfect on it
<dobey> ralsina: clearly you didn't get the joke/insult :)
<fagan> if thats any help :P
<dobey> fagan: workstation
<dobey> ubuntu is not yet installable to furniture
<ralsina> dobey: I have this problem where I refuse to feel insulted, so that happens all the time.
<thisfred> oook
<fagan> dobey: potato/tomato
<nessita> me
<ralsina> me
<dobey> fagan: the old gods are dead. :)
<fagan> dobey: actually if you were looking at CES there is a table running ubuntu with a touch top
<dobey> me
<mandel> me
<thisfred> me
<fagan> whats with this me talk?
<ralsina> fagan, it's called a standup
<ralsina> the "me" sets the order
<dobey> desktop+ [sic] standup [sic]
<fagan> oh meeting
<thisfred> last one to say "me" has to get the donuts
<ralsina> thisfred: and then eat the donuts since there's noone from the team in the next 2000 miles
<ralsina> except for me and alecu
<thisfred> That's why I was last :)
<dobey> thisfred: i wish there was a krispy kreme closer
<nessita> ralsina: shall we?
<ralsina> nessita: please!
<nessita> DONE: holidays, PyCon USA, started working on bug #709494
<nessita> TODO: propose branch for #709494 when the SSO bits are in production (waiting for deploy). Catch up with email (yeah right). String freeze discussion with ralsina. Define new schedule to accommodate teaching duties.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 709494 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Missing user's name field (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709494
<dobey> ralsina: well urbanape is 1 hr from me, and thisfred is about 3-5 hours depending on ridiculous dc area traffic
<thisfred> dobey: friday I walked 30 minutes to the nearest *dunkin*. I don't know of any KK in Bmore
 * fagan sits in to see whats up
 * JamesTait tucks into his last stroopwafel.
<thisfred> OOOOH
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, talked with possible contractors, misc stuff
<ralsina> TODO: send mail to invite testing, several calls, evaluations
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> dobey?
<dobey> λ DONE: started codec installer branch, releases/uploads, booked full taem sprint travel, bought new laptop
<dobey> λ TODO: bug #733327
<dobey> mandel: you
<Scunizi> I have someone that shared a directory with me on his ubuntu one account.. I've also shared one with him.  He cannot see the one that I shared.. What are we doing wrong?
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<mandel> DONE: More SSO UI. Wrote a doc with the current implementation so that clarita can hurt my feelings ;)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 733327 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Notify user of missing MP3 support (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733327
<mandel> TODO: More UI, clean the code a little. Check if gettext hack works well. Hunt for reviews on windows branches.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> thisfred, go!
<thisfred> * DONE remove (dis)connection notifications http://pad.lv/734895 http://pad.lv/737150 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/lp-737150/+merge/53989
<thisfred> * DONE dbus activation of control panel http://pad.lv/728722 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/dbusify/+merge/53854
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS get ubuntuone-couch into natty [2/3]
<thisfred>  - [X] 0.2.0  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/release-0.2.0/+merge/53317
<thisfred>  - [X] ubuntuone-couch FFE http://pad.lv/729117
<thisfred>  - [ ] wait for the package to get through the upload queue
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS notifications/alerts of quota events http://pad.lv/702172 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/quota-notifications
<thisfred> NEXT: EOM?
 * dobey pokes thisfred in his org-mode
<thisfred> Hey, I seriously cut down the number of lines already :)
<ralsina> alecu, say me
<alecu> me (no notes yet, sorry)
<ralsina> fagan: see the format? You are going to do this every day at this hour :-)
<nessita> hum, so we have dates for our spriny
<nessita> sprint*
<dobey> yeah and you won't like them
<ralsina> nessita: the full team one? yes
<fagan> ralsina: awh cant I get mandel to do it for me :P
<nessita> which are very unconvenient for me :-/
<mandel> fagan: I can do it, but I dont think you want me telling people what you have done :)
<fagan> I have to make notes anyway for my college anyway so taking smaller notes out of that would do
<dobey> thisfred: btw, i think you can set your dbusify branch to approved now :)
<thisfred> dobey: already merged ;)
<dobey> cool beans
<nessita> fagan: hey there, are you daniel? :-)
<dobey> i thought he was shane
<fagan> nessita: nope, shane
<nessita> fagan: ah, sorry :-)
<fagan> dobey: correct 10 points to griffindor
<thisfred> fagan: dobey's definitely Slitherin
<fagan> thisfred: well its points against him for getting it right then
<thisfred> hehe
<dobey> no and no
<alecu> hahahaha
<alecu> DONE: control panel ui small branches, managed to break my desktop unity,
<alecu> TODO: peer reviews, london ticket,
<alecu> BLOCKED: none
<alecu> NOTE: more paperwork tomorrow morning, THU and FRI going to PyCamp!
<nessita> hola alecu
<nessita> alecu: what u1cp branches have you been working on? (so I can catch up)
<alecu> hola nessita! how was pycon? how was the sprint?
<alecu> nessita, just two small ui fixes:
<nessita> alecu: it was awesome! I'm now part of the big list of contributors to python itself :-)
<alecu> nessita, one to add a border to the devices and folders list
<alecu> cool!
<alecu> nessita, what did you work on?
<alecu> nessita, the border we asked for design input, but since I never got any response on that, we decided to go ahead and add the border.
<alecu> nessita, the other branch was to fix the background color of the title label, because it was a slightly different shade of gray
<dobey> i don't think there is any useful design input to be put on that border
<nessita> alecu: but that last thing was a theming issue... wasn't it?
<alecu> nessita, this was because the title label was using a label inside an eventbox
<nessita> alecu: ah! right
<alecu> nessita, I removed the eventbox and it looks right now.
<nessita> alecu: good catch
<nessita> alecu: we used to colorize that label, that's why we used to have an event box
<alecu> I think that branch was still up for review since last friday, let me check.
<alecu> oh, right, it makes sense. I removed that bg_color arg too.
<nessita> alecu: re sprint, I worked on increasing the test coverage of the standard lib. In particular, I hit logging and distutils (I found a bug I also resolved :-))
<dobey> alecu: i never saw a branch for color change
<nessita> alecu: shoot the link, I'll review
<alecu> nice!
<dobey> there isn't one in my merges folder anyway
<alecu> dobey, you are right, I didn't propose it yet. :P
<alecu> but I have a few more branches for review!
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-ziggy-createshares
<alecu> and
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-activity-journal-names/+merge/53743
<alecu> (the later depending on the former)
<thisfred> dobey are you doing those reviews ^ or should I ?
<dobey> thisfred: go ahead. i have to write code to use gstreamer in C
<thisfred> ok,will do, gl with that
<dobey> shouldn't be too hard. just ugly with the stream construction
<thisfred> I've only ever played with it in Python, and not very much at that. Was trying for a beatmatching crossfade.
<fagan> gstreamer is interesting but never bothered to actually learn it fully. I learned about streams and the sort in college so I do understand the concept though
<dobey> there are only two things i find interesting, that i would want to use gstreamer for, really. and what i'm doing isn't one of them :)
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: would you be available to review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/displayname/+merge/54216 ?
<ralsina> nessita: I have to do a bunch of calls, so maybe in two hours
<ralsina> if that'snot too late, happy to dio it
<nessita> ralsina: I'll see if I can find another reviewer, thanks.
<nessita> thisfred: would you be able to do a rather quick review?
<thisfred> nessita: sure thing
<nessita> thisfred: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/displayname/+merge/54216 (fun IRL testing instructions are attached as merge description)
<thisfred> nessita: I'll do it right after alecu's branches
<nessita> mandel: ping
<nessita> thisfred: thanks!
<mandel> nessita: pong
<nessita> mandel: hello there! how are you?
<mandel> nessita: fine, I got my hand back (more or less) and I've been breaking your sso project while you were away ;)
<ralsina> mandel: it's her fault for not adding tests to setup.py ;-)
<dobey> bah
<dobey> adding tests to setup.py is like living in a plastic bubble
<mandel> ralsina: well, is my fault because I touched it, where it broke is a diff thing hehe
<nessita> mandel: that's what I heard :-). Speaking of ussoc: I saw you added multiplatform code as per what we talked (yey!) but the tests for a python package are not located inside the package that owns them. I would like to propose a branch fixing that
<dobey> it is python's fault because setup.py sucks
<nessita> dobey: I know it will not change your mind about setup.py, but you should know that Tarek <something> is working really hard on distutils2
<nessita> which will make our lives much easier
<mandel> nessita: so, you want to move the tests from the tests/ path to be inside the package, right?
<nessita> since setup.py will dissappear
<thisfred> Tarek Ziade, and yes, improvements are coming
<dobey> i've looked at distutils2 and it doesn't actually add anything for us afaict
<nessita> mandel: yes sir
<nessita> dobey: It does, the setup.cfg will provide a lot of flexibiltiy to define paths for data and related
<beuno> nessita, what's this about?   129+ in_signature='ssssss')
<mandel> nessita: I see no problem, feel free to assign me the bug, it will be moved :)
<nessita> beuno: a new string param was added to support passing the name to the SSO backend
<nessita> mandel: I can do it really quick :-), I wanted to check with you first to not break anything for you
<beuno> nessita, ok, you sound like that's a proper thing to do, so +1
<nessita> beuno: thanks!
<nessita> beuno: no more blank name for users! :-)
<dobey> nessita: well in 10 years when it's ready, we'll see. until then, it sucks. :)
<nessita> (new users...)
<mandel> nessita: it should not, just take a look at the following, to make our live easier, u1trial will ignore anything called test_windows on linux and test_linux on windows, so ig you make a move, keep the naming that way
<nessita> dobey: you're mean. People is working hard on their freetime, instead of complaining you could provide some help :-)
<mandel> nessita: is better than having to add a long list of ignored modules
<nessita> mandel: makes sense, I'll ask a review from you later today
<mandel> nessita: sure :)
<dobey> nessita: i'm not complaining. but i'm not jumping onto the bandwagon for "the rapture is coming" either. :)
<nessita> dobey: if you're interested, I would suggest seeing the talk that Tarek gave at pycon (not usre if it's published yet)
<nessita> sure*
<dobey> nessita: free time is something i don't have :)
<mandel> clarita: feel free to change anything from the UI the logic is not coupled with it and there should not be a problem with that :)
<mandel> dobey: wait? and when am I getting a new web-browser ;)
<dobey> mandel: when i get time to fix all the broken gobject-introspection crap in webkit and everything it depends on :(
<mandel> dobey: ouch, that sounds bad...
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> i'm starting to think it might have been easier to just write a whole new rendering engine
<clarita> mandel: please check the wireframe for some alternatives to password feedback
<mandel> clarita: sure, on it
<mandel> clarita: is that on the installer wireframes?
<clarita> yes
<mandel> clarita: the feedback, do you want it as a help that appears all the time, or just after a number of secs? In the case of an error, shall we indicate what is missing (ex, got 8 chars but missing the other 2 requisites)
<clarita> mandel: the guidance text should always be there...if we could be that specific with feedback that would be great
<clarita> mandel: will mock that up
<mandel> clarita: other thing, I'm ok with the use of a column for the fields, but we are forgetting about the captcha
<clarita> mandel: yup need to include that now
<mandel> clarita: feedback on realtime is perfectly possible, we can get what the user typed and update the ui accordingly
<clarita> mandel: the wireframe is updated with realtime feedback
<clarita> welcome lisette!
<lisette> hello!
<clarita> everybody: lisette has joined the Ubuntu One design team at Millbank today
<dobey> hi lisette
<ralsina> hi lisette, congratulations!
<beuno> lisette, \o/
<beuno> welcome!
<nessita> hi lisette!
<lisette> Hi!
<thisfred> hi lisette, welcome!
<lisette> Trying to figure out how this works still, so apologies if I'm slow to react!
<thisfred> alecu: having some problems manually testing the ZG fixes
<alecu> thisfred, please tell me
<thisfred> alecu: tests pass, but I still see uuids in the journal, so I think I need to do something more than u1sdtool -q (twice) and then PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon ?
<alecu> thisfred, perhaps those are pre-fix zeitgeist events?
<mandel> clarita: looks good, since we only have 3 things to have (8+, upper, num) how do we report more than one missing?
<thisfred> nope, I changed some files after starting it
<mandel> or do we just aim for a single message?
<thisfred> see the merge proposal for details
<alecu> thisfred, I only fixed the storing of new events, didn't do an upgrade for older events.
<alecu> thisfred, ok, looking
<thisfred> alecu: oh wait maybe it depends on the journal view
<thisfred> alecu: I see the filenames in multiview and thumbview
<thisfred> alecu: but the timeline view shows me uuids
<alecu> thisfred, oh
<thisfred> alecu: that's probably intentional, or at least not something that needs to be addressed in this branch then?
<thisfred> if the timeline view does not use the text field, that's a ZG issue at worst
<alecu> thisfred, yes, I'm looking at the timelineview and it shows the detailed path url for other files/folders
<alecu> like file://....
<alecu> thisfred, so, I guess this is not an issue
<thisfred> alecu: ok, approved
<alecu> thisfred, great, thanks!
<alecu> thisfred, thanks for the detailed review :-)
<thisfred> np!
<alecu> nessita, here's the branch with the label background color fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/simplify-title-label/+merge/54223
<mandel> nessita, ralsina, alecu: I'd really appreciate a review for this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/implement_windows_main_2/+merge/53408
<nessita> alecu, mandel: ack
<alecu> mandel, I'll take it
<mandel> fagan: if you are around you can also take a look if you want ^
<mandel> nessita: if alecu is on it dont worry I'd like to get a windows review too :)
<nessita> mandel: hehe, sutil :-)
<mandel> nessita: we all know each other ;)
<nessita> mandel: 'no le pidamos peras al olmo'
<mandel> nessita: exacto :)
<alecu> mandel, 1547 lines! ouch :-)
<ralsina> mandel: I have the brand new tech leads call in 7' so if you find anyone else to review it's better for you :-)
<clarita> mandel: please see the wireframe showing dynamic feedback on all 3 password elements
<mandel> alecu: sorry, I tried to make it smaller, but then it would be a crazy amount of branches, atm is 4
<mandel> alecu: es una putada, ya lo se
<mandel> clarita: on it
<alecu> mandel, yeah, I know you are using the bzr pipelines and such, and that it's such a huge change :-)
<alecu> mandel, don't worry :-)
<alecu> thisfred, regarding the "ignored base exception construct"
<alecu> thisfred, the thing is that syncdaemon runs all event listeners inside a try: except Exception: pass
<alecu> thisfred, so any listener that crashes with *any* exception derived from Exception is logged but ignored.
<thisfred> right, I understand, but that could just be except Exception, or not?
<mandel> clarita: that is what I was thinking of, the three ticks would give way more info, but if we use those, do we really need the field one? it looks a little redundant to have that extra one
<alecu> thisfred, for testing this is undesirable, because we may want to catch some errors during the test, so I want to replace that Exception with some other thing
<thisfred> alecu: that's test code influencing production code ;)
<clarita> no we don't - just the advice plus three ticks should suffice - either there is a green tick or there isn't!
<clarita> mandel: that was for you
<alecu> thisfred, no: I'm not changing the behaviour on runtime at all.
<thisfred> alecu: it's small, but this potentially introduces more room for bugs.
<clarita> mandel: I'm changing the order so feedback on 8 characters is last as this is the last thing that will be completed
<thisfred> alecu: not behavior but there's more code than there needs to be, anyway, not a big problem, and I see how this would be a pain to patch in
<mandel> clarita: makes sense
<clarita> mandel: great
<alecu> thisfred, hmmm.... good point. I don't know a better way, so let's ask nessita to see if she knows of any.
<thisfred> alecu: I understand why it's there
<nessita> alecu: shoot
<alecu> nessita, say I have a bit of code that catches all Exception derived classes
<alecu> nessita, for instance the bit of code in syncdaemon that runs all listeners
<nessita> aha
<alecu> nessita, and I want to replace that "Exception" with something else for testing that.
<nessita> alecu: you lost me there
<alecu> nessita, let me point you at the code.
<nessita> alecu: thanks
<alecu> nessita, line 209 in https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-ziggy-createshares/+merge/53740
<nessita> alecu: your branch, approved
<nessita> alecu: reading
<thisfred> nessita: where should I see the test string show up for your branch? https://login.ubuntu.com/+applications ? Because it's not there
<thisfred> I see six mumbles though :S
<nessita> thisfred: in your profile, in https://login.ubuntu.com/ front page, as display name
<nessita> thisfred: the name you're setting is your own
<nessita> thisfred: did you register and entered a 'name' in the UI?
<thisfred> yeah, so did this overwrite my SSO account?
<alecu> nessita, so, regarding line 209: I want to be able to replace that Exception in the tests (with self.patch)
<alecu> nessita, so I moved that Exception to a variable.
<nessita> thisfred: nopes. You can't register twice with the same email address, so if your registration succeeded, you have a new SSO account
<nessita> thisfred: so you should login to https://login.ubuntu.com/ with the newly created account
<alecu> nessita, thisfred does not like it, since we are modifying runtime code to ease tests, and I tend to agree with him. But I can't see any other way there.
<nessita> thisfred: that meaning, this only works for new accounts (old account can't be fixed)
<thisfred> alecu I think it's fine, really, I just didn't understand why it was done, and then I was being a pedant
<thisfred> But I don't see a better way either
<nessita> alecu: that's not good. We should have no test code in our prod code
<alecu> nessita, that's not test code.
<thisfred> well, yeah, but it's not really test code, it's writing the same code differently to make it more testable
<alecu> thisfred, exactly.
<nessita> alecu: you are replacing Exception for a variable to be able to test something
<thisfred> alecu: maybe add a comment there, to say why it's written this way
<nessita> alecu: I understand your code, but I don't understand why would you want to replace Exception with something else
<nessita> alecu: before modifying something further, I would like to understand why you need to overwrite Exception, that is a bad "smell"
<alecu> nessita, because that exception is always ignored.
<thisfred> nessita: uhm, ok so I should register with a different email address then? I only have two and both are attached to my sso account I think.
<alecu> nessita, it's a very specific thing that happens in the code that calls the listeners.
<nessita> thisfred: you can use something like "thisfred+anysuffix@gmail.com"
<thisfred> nessita: ah yeah of course, thx :)
<nessita> thisfred: were anysuffix can vary as much as you want/need
<alecu> nessita, when a message is sent to each listener, all possible errors in the listener are catched by that Except and ignored.
<nessita> alecu: right, but I wonder the following: (trying to be very explicit here)
<thisfred> nessita: minor annoyance: having to type the email address twice is very 1997
<nessita> alecu: if your production code is catching everything (with Exception), why would you need to test against a specific exception type? seems like a mismatch between the test and the production code. Not sure if you understand my question
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<nessita> thisfred: I know... but... design issue. Same for password (since you have password retrieval, you could type it only once)
<alecu> nessita, I want my tests to fail if there's an exception. If there's an exception on my tests and they are catched by that Exception, then my tests would pass, but it would be wrong.
<nessita> alecu: I see. I would suggest something like this:
<thisfred> nessita: full name only shows my first name, that's not right, surely?
<thisfred> I entered both
<nessita> thisfred: there is no distinction between first and last name. there is only a display name field
<nessita> thisfred: what did you entered in the "name" field in the SSO ui?
<nessita> alecu: in your test suite, your should: * hook a MementoHandler to the logger
<nessita> * in the tearDown, assert that no exception was logged
<nessita> alecu: that way, your test suite will fail if there was an unexpected Exception
<nessita> alecu: having that code in the production code is not a good practice, despite is arguable, that is test harness code, which is being leaked to live code
<alecu> nessita, that sounds reasonable.
<nessita> alecu: imagine someone reading that code, having a variable instead of a known (or custom) exception makes the code hard to read+understand
<nessita> thisfred: I performed a test using as name "Test Me Display Name very very long, no limit please Ñoño Ñandú" and that is what I've got in the login.ubuntu.com site
<nessita> thisfred: please let me know if that is not working for you :-)
<alecu> nessita, thisfred: I'll land the branch like it is, and I'll set up a new bug for this issue.
<thisfred> nessita: yeah, sorry I tested again and it works, I must have just put eric the first time ;)
<nessita> thisfred: :-)
<nessita> alecu: sounds good to me (as long as the bug is taken care of before final freeze :-))
<thisfred> nessita: approved
<nessita> thisfred: thanks!
<alecu> thisfred, nessita: bug #739483
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 739483 in ubuntuone-client "Remove ignored_base_exception from event dispatcher (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739483
<nessita> alecu: whislist? is at least a Medium from my POV
<alecu> nessita, nah
<nessita> alecu: is important. Is not more important than actual bugs, but this is something that needs to be done before final freeze, and I'm afraid that we may miss this having it as wishlist
<fagan> Ok starting tomorrow HR just signed off
<alecu> nessita, no way. "makes the code hard to read" is an opinion, and it's cosmetic. That's why I think it's wishlist.
<nessita> alecu: is a change of 15 minutes, and makes the code hard to understand. Since this is an open source project where more than 5 people actively contributes, I think we should be careful about this...
<nessita> alecu: shall we settle on Low?
<alecu> nessita, sorry, I was afk. Ok, let's make it Low.
 * alecu bbls, lunch & bank break
<karni> #join is
<karni> ops
 * nessita -> lucnh
<fagan> ok see you all tomorrow
<karni> lisette: I've sent you a private IRC message. You might notice a new tab / window depending on what IRC client you're using :)
<dobey> nessita: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/739538
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 739538 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Spacing around banner image (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<nessita> dobey: ack
<nessita> dobey: have you talked to design people? since the way is now is the intended design
<nessita> dobey: I can ask them if you prefer not to interact with them
<dobey> i have not talked to anyone on design no. i just filed the bug because i saw it and it annoys me :)
<nessita> dobey: makes sense, thanks
<nessita> dobey: I'll ask ivanka and daniel fore
<nessita> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/move-tests/+merge/54243
<mandel> nessita: on it
<nessita> mandel: is trivial :-)
<nessita> mandel: but if you can confirm norhing is brokwn on windows, that would be awesome
 * ralsina wonders if we should be able to assign bugs to ivanka
<mandel> ralsina: we should
<dobey> ralsina: sure you can. you can probably assign it to wil wheaton if you really want to
<ralsina> dobey: I am talking about assigning them with a practical purpose. Sometimes things are as they are because of a design decision, and then maybe the design team should decide how to react to it.
<ralsina> alecu: I have a report that syncdaemon inhibits shutdown before connecting
<dobey> ralsina: sure. everyone @ canonical should have an lp account
<ralsina> alecu: as in "it started without network, and I couldn't shutdown"
<nessita> ralsina: I have assigned bugs to ivanka several times
<nessita> ralsina: and to daniel as well
<ralsina> dobey: yes, but I am more interested on it having a useful outcome than on what it says on the "assigned" field
<ralsina> nessita: ok, good to now
<dobey> ralsina: probably better to ping someone on IRC then. bugmail oft goes unnoticed by humans. :)
<nessita> mandel: any update in the merge proposal? is it working for you?
<dobey> http://wayofthemonkey.com/pics/banshee-codec-warning.png
<dobey> whee
<dobey> now to make it install stuff when one clicks on install
<ralsina> dobey: shiny!
<ralsina> OTOH, what theme *is* that? the scrollbar looks craptastic.
<dobey> it's just an off by one error because the scroolbars are so narrow
<mandel> nessita: yes, I'm approving, do you need a second one?
<nessita> mandel: already have one, thanks!
<mandel> nessita: cool, then I'm done for the day
<mandel> laters everyone!
<nessita> mandel: enjoy! and thanks
<alecu> ralsina, your tab-complete is buggy... I've just by chance read the "alecu: I have a report that syncdaemon inhibits shutdown before connecting" because my nick at the time was "alecu-away" :P
<ralsina> I was not tab-completing
<ralsina> So it's my own fault
<alecu> ralsina, no prob. So, what's the bug for that?
<nessita> ralsina: can you please confirm if desktopcouch, when installed from scratch, is working on your box? I'm suffering from the following: assuming DC (and couch) is not running, when the control panel tries to access it, it gets stucked using 99% of CPU :-(
<ralsina> alecu: none
<nessita> thisfred: does that ring any bell? ^
<ralsina> nessita: will check
<ralsina> alecu: happened to lucio
<thisfred> nessita: hmm, is that the problem you reported rye?
<nessita> ralsina: scratch that, it was PICNIC
<nessita> thisfred: no, sorry, it was my bad
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<thisfred> ah whew :)
<nessita> I was creating an infinite loop in my code :-(
<thisfred> neat!
<nessita> so the app was stucked right when I was trying to start DC :-P
<thisfred> You should always use generators for that
<nessita> sorry!
<thisfred> to efficiently make your code loop infinitely :)
<nessita> thisfred: is more complicated than that, the loop was caused by the connection of a GTK signal
 * thisfred disconnects
 * nessita nods
 * thisfred hides under his desk
 * thisfred goes "NANANANA I can't hear you"
<rye> thisfred, huh? my dc is working better than ever, not that evolution contacts are working, but dc itself is very happy
<thisfred> rye, yeah sry false alarm there
<dobey> alecu, ralsina: there is a bug about the shutdown inhibit when disconnected...
<dobey> alecu, ralsina: it's bug #737620
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 737620 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Disconnected Syncdaemon prevents logout (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737620
<alecu> dobey, great, thanks.
<alecu> ralsina, everybody, I still need one more review on these two branches:
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/simplify-title-label
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-activity-journal-names
<ralsina> alecu: I'll do one
<alecu> the first one is very small, the second one is older :-)
<ralsina> ok, let's try the small one first (and thank god manuel didn't read that)
<ralsina> alecu: +1 on simplify-title-label
<ralsina> alecu: the uuids in timeline view are a zeitgeist problem?
<ralsina> and/or a activity journal bug
<dobey> ralsina: parse error. you want a browser that reads pages from a server that can't serve them?
<ralsina> dobey: no, I want a browser that displays pages the server can't parse
<ralsina> dobey: the server serves a template and the encrypted data, the browser generates the final HTML
<ralsina> dobey: delicio.us for the paranoid
<ralsina> alecu: +1
<dobey> oh, i thought that was how all the web sites worked these days. just make the client do all the work
<alecu> ralsina, thanks * 2
<ralsina> dobey: well, but with a real reason for it
<ralsina> dobey: also, a remote cookie jar, and you end with a portable & secure browser
<dobey> not really
<dobey> but ok :)
<beuno> I would say, people can have either a locked down Ubuntu One, that has no web features
<beuno> or a normal mode, where lots of things can be done with their files
<ralsina> beuno: this is not really u1 related (but I could use u1 to sync the data and avoid writing that part...)
<beuno> true
<ralsina> Then again, I don't want the data in the client even encrypted, so not a good idea
 * nessita needs to reboot
<karni> people tend to compare U1 and DB as far as privacy is concerned. the point is, Dropbox just took the easy way, and holds one subtree (~/Dropbox/Public) unencrypted, while the rest is encrypted. at least that's what I recall.
<dobey> karni: that isn't how dropbox works
<dobey> karni: afaik, they do not store your data encrypted on the server
<karni> dobey: oh they do dobey
<dobey> karni: Public is a default "share to the world" folder
<karni> one sec.
<beuno> they probably encrypt it with their key
<beuno> so it's private to them
<dobey> ralsina: just install chromeos :)
<karni> dobey: please see the "For our advanced users box" https://www.dropbox.com/help/27
<karni> note: Dropbox employees aren't able to access user files, and when troubleshooting an account they only have access to file metadata (filenames, file sizes, etc., not the file contents)
<ralsina> dobey: I doubt any privacy-concerned person is going to ever install chromeos ;-)
<karni> They use AES-256 with the user password being the key
 * ralsina is not one, though, so he might
<karni> dobey: at least that's what I know from their webpage, nothing more. I've read up once on that when I saw people comparing security of U1 and DB (also, that's when I found the post about guyd syncing .ecryptfs folder hehehe)
<karni> *about a guy
<dobey> ralsina: or use the web. or the internet. or cell phones. or live anywhere near electrical wiring. :)
 * dobey hands ralsina a tin foil hat
<ralsina> dobey: I am a remarkably non-paranoid computer user. All my devices boot to my account, the only encrypted part is the canonical secret stuff
<ralsina> besides, the efficiency of tin-foil hats is empirically tested, you know
<alecu> yeah, mentalists are not able to read the mind of people wearing those hats.
<dobey> hrmm, no more mvo availability today
<alecu> so if you encrypt your files, make sure to wear one of those hats while reading them.
<alecu> and, after reading the files, make sure to wear a tinfoil hat till you forget the contents.
<ralsina> http://berkeley.intel-research.net/arahimi/helmet/
<karni> ralsina: hahahah u made my day
 * ralsina has an endless source of that kind of thing. It's called google.
<ralsina> For example, today I read someone say "a few years back I had access to a gamma-ray detector and we could barely detect a banana’s emission". Lesson learned: bananas are radioactive, science says so.
<ralsina> filed for future reference.
<dobey> ralsina: everything in the universe is radioactive
<karni> ralsina: right, google's there. I simply can't think of any reason why would I google "Effectiveness of Aluminium Foil Hat" ;D
<dobey> hrmmmm
<ralsina> dobey: yes, but not everything emits gamma radiation on detectable levels. That's what happens when you say "bananas are nice because they have potassium"
<ralsina> karni: my first "tech" job was as research assistant finding stuff n the internet for mad scientists. Before google existed.
<karni> ralsina: =D
<dobey> well, bananas are also proof of god. just ask kirk cameron
<ralsina> dobey: so... if we add 2+2... god is radioactive? Or kirk cameron is!
<dobey> ralsina: i think the logical conclusion from that is that bananas *ARE* god
<ralsina> bananas are god for you. We have been mistyping it all along!
<karni> ralsina: hahahah
<ralsina> ok, I'm EODing now. Have productive fun everyone!
<karni> bye ralsina !
<dobey> well i got half the magical mp3 install magic done today at least. now to figure out the actual installing bits
<nessita> oops, my internet went down and I didn't notice
<karni> nessita: you didn't miss much, although dobey and ralsina had an awfully funny discussion, wrapped up with "bananas are god for you. We have been mistyping it all along!"
<nessita> karni: interesting :-) thanks for the heads up ;-)
<karni> heheh ;)
<nessita> dobey: ping
<dobey> nessita: hi
<nessita> dobey: regarding bug #732820, I'm changing the legends to read "Install the evolution plug-in to...." and "Install the Firefox extension to..."
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 732820 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Bookmark Sync requirements description is misleading (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732820
<nessita> dobey: is that what you were suggesting?
<nessita> s/evolution/Evolution
<dobey> yes
<dobey> Evolution does call them "Plugin" [sic] though
<dobey> or i would suggest just using "extension" for both
<nessita> dobey: what would be better for Evolution?
<nessita> apt says:  evolution-couchdb                         - Evolution support for CouchDB databases
<dobey> nessita: plug-in, since that is what Evolution calls its extensions
<nessita> dobey: ack, thanks
<dobey> thisfred: ping
<thisfred> dobey pong
<dobey> thisfred: i just noticed; the new service.in file you added to u1cp doesn't actually get generated/installed, because you didn't add the necessary bits to setup.py to do that
<thisfred> dobey: I knew that, I thought you said I had to do that in the packaging branch
<thisfred> which I also did not yet do
<dobey> no
<thisfred> ☺
<nessita> thisfred: I will package u1cp soon, shall I help you?
<nessita> thisfred: soon == maybe tomorrow
<thisfred> nessita: yes please!
<dobey> the packaging has to be appropriately updated as well, but not to just install files from the source build
<nessita> thisfred: what do you need sir?
<nessita> thisfred: file me a bug with details and I'll do that
<dobey> nessita: i made a release/upload on friday. you can probably do another wednesday morning; for any UI/string/etcc stuff that has to happen before freeze
<thisfred> dobey: ok, nessita, ok I'm not sure I know the details yet.
<nessita> dobey: sure
<nessita> thisfred: if you need a new dbus service to be provided I know the bits. Just state what service
<thisfred> nessita: ok will file a bug
<nessita> thisfred: gorgeous
<dobey> nessita: com.ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui.service.in
<nessita> ack
<thisfred> nessita: do I file it against u1cp, u1cp (ubuntu) or both?
<nessita> thisfred: both, please
<thisfred> kk
<thisfred> nessita: bug #739714 assigned to yourself
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 739714 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Add service: com.ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui.service (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739714
<nessita> thanks!
<thisfred> I'll do the setup.py part now
<dobey> thisfred: i was about to update the nightlies packaging for it, and saw it wasn't actually being generated or installed :)
<nessita> dobey, thisfred: can you please review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-732820/+merge/54269 you both reported one of the 2 bugs being fixed
<nessita> translate that to proper english, please :-P
<thisfred> will do
<rye> facundobatista, so I guess the best thing I can do now is to restart syncdaemon, right?
<dobey> ugh glade
<facundobatista> rye, yes, did you open a bug?
<dobey> i didn't report either of those bugs :)
<dobey> nhaines reported the one i commented on :)
<rye> facundobatista, i don't know how to reproduce this, and I am not sure what I am observing, a queue being stuck or the uploads/moves being locked... I just put an "a" file and it got uploaded immediately
<facundobatista> rye, open a bug on "client got stuck", attach the logs, tell me the bug number for me to comment
<facundobatista> rye, in that comment, I'll explain what is going on, why it's stucked, etc
<nessita> dobey: I'm not sure I understand your comment in my merge proposal. Can you please explain?
<nessita> dobey: what do you mean "you've made the text into titles for the extensions"? I'm using the same code as before but I changed the wording
<dobey> nessita: i mean it looks like those two strings are presented as titles to the user. so they should use title capitalization
<nessita> dobey: they are not presented as titles, I can share a screenshot if you want
<dobey> + INSTALLING = _('Installation of <i>%(package_name)s</i> in progress')
<dobey> that looks like presenting as ttle to me
<nessita> dobey: the only thing changed there is the capital I
<dobey> i'm not talking about that change to the I
<nessita> dobey: but that's the only change to that line
<dobey> i'm talking about the "<i>%(package_name)s</i>" bit
<nessita> dobey: that was there before
<nessita> and package_name is the actual package name
<nessita> not the user-friendly message
<dobey> yes, but before the strings were just "Evolution" or "Firefox" and the thing it was called was generic
<nessita> dobey: nopes, for that particular line the package_name was always "evolution-couchdb", "dekstopcouch-ubuntuone", etc
<dobey> perhaps a screenshot is necessary then
<nessita> so there is nothing new there
<thisfred> dobey does this look ok: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/add-service/+merge/54273
<nessita> dobey: http://ubuntuone.com/p/ipH/
<dobey> thisfred: the .in shouldn't be in the string there it seems
<rye> facundobatista, bug #739733
<ubot4`> rye: Bug 739733 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/739733 is private
<nessita> ok, I gotta go
<nessita> dobey: let me know the outcome in the merhge proposal, please
<nessita> bye all!
<thisfred> dobey: oops good catch pushed fix
<dobey> nessita: oh ok, so you removed the italics i guess, but it should still be plug-in not plugin
<nessita> dobey: where do you see the word "plugin"? :-)
<dobey> nessita: "Evolution plugin" is the string you changed it to
<nessita> dobey: you're right, I was convinced I added plug-in
<nessita> chaning that right now
<nessita> dobey: fixed and pushed to revno 107
<nessita> now, bye!
<dobey> ok
<dobey> alright, i'm off, later all
<thisfred> me too dog needs a walk
<beuno> thisfred, alecu-afk, ping
<beuno> thisfred, I just "bzr branch lp:ubuntuone-client" into U1
<beuno> and my natty box is going crazy with notifications
<beuno> individual notifications of files downloaded, that is
<beuno> sometimes, it says "and 1 more"
<beuno> but most of the time it doesn't
<beuno> overall, it seems like I'm getting a few hundred notifications one after the other\
<thisfred> beuno: hmm, it's supposed to collate them.
<beuno> it _is_ updating the message
<beuno> sometimes it says "and 6 others"
<beuno> but overall, pretty crazy
<beuno> do you have 2 computers to try and reproduce it?
<thisfred> I do
<thisfred> will try tomorrow
<beuno> thisfred, if it's of any help, the control panel seems to constantly switch between "syncing" and "up to date"
<beuno> like, once a second
<thisfred> beuno: it's *supposed* to wait until no new ones come in and then sum them up
<thisfred> beuno: yeah I think that's the proble,
 * beuno kills it and brings it back
<beuno> same
<beuno> it starts flipping back and forth
<thisfred> beuno: yeah, so it stops for new events waiting too soon
<beuno> well, now it doesn't, it stopped at up-to-date
<beuno> right
<beuno> so lots of small files seems to be problematic
<thisfred> will investigate tomorrow
<beuno> thanks
<beuno> the good news is, the branch uploaded very quicky, and leaving aside the executable bit that we don't store, "bzr status" on the other end works great
<beuno> which means verterok, __lucio__ and facundobatista continue kicking ass
<__lucio__> thanks :)
<thisfred> I never doubted that :)
<thisfred> beuno: perhaps the problem is that they kick too much ass, and we can't handle the speed on our side. We suggest you get a slower connection to mitigate
<thisfred> now the dog REALLY needs to be walked
<thisfred> off
 * beuno does the same
 * verterok waves
<karni> not cool. the 'Shop for ubuntu' green button on Dell's page returns.. roughly empty page with no further info. http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/ubuntu?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&~ck=anavml
<karni> night everyone!
#ubuntuone 2011-03-22
<fagan> crap im up and ready an hour early :)
<duanedesign> morning fagan
<fagan> morning duanedesign starting today
<fagan> :)
<duanedesign> \o/
 * fagan is playing a game while waiting for mandel in an hour
<duanedesign> what game you playing
<fagan> duanedesign: heroes of newerth
<duanedesign> I have not played any console games in awhile... I have been playing ogame recently
<fagan> duanedesign: this is a pc game its on linux too
 * fagan has been playing since closed beta and still hasnt gotten bored
<fagan> morning karni
<karni> Good morning Ubuntu One!
<karni> hello fagan!
<fagan> karni: first day o/
<duanedesign> hey karni
<karni> first day \o/
<karni> hello duanedesign !
<karni> whoaaa I'm in! \o/ this feels good
<fagan> your first day too?
<karni> fagan: yea hehehe ;)
 * karni reads up canonical wiki
 * fagan wont have access to that
<fagan> just IRC and mumble
<duanedesign> looks like the window resize bug is fixed in trunk
<karni> fagan: I've been around a while, did GSoC under ubuntu and 2 months of contracting work. So it's a motivation kick for me today :)
<duanedesign> karni: congrats. I saw the ad on canonical site for mobile dev
<karni> duanedesign: thanks! what kind of ad you mean duanedesign ?
<duanedesign> karni: on http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/careers
<duanedesign> karni: I think HR has to do that even though they have someone in mind
<duanedesign> karni: they did the same thing before hiring rye
<karni> duanedesign: ah! yes :)
<fagan> rye is awesome fixed my computer yesterday :P
<karni> indeed he's awesome
<duanedesign> do you all know who works on the Ubuntu One music store plug-in?
<karni> duanedesign: was it dobey ?
<duanedesign> guess i could look at changelogs :)
<karni> right ^ ^
<duanedesign> was trying to test a patch...
<fagan> wasnt it aquarius originally
<fagan> mandel: you around?
<mandel> fagan: morning!
<fagan> oh you are on cool
<fagan> yeeehaw
<mandel> hehe
<fagan> I just rebranched the sso trunk while I was hanging ou t
<fagan> *out
<fagan> oh and I realised gedit>wordpad
<mandel> fagan: trunk for us is a bit behind there are a couple of branches that we need to merged..
<mandel> fagan: use komodo edit or note++
<fagan> yeah was about to grab even gedit for windows or something
<fagan> never heard of komodo so ill give it a go
<duanedesign> hey mandel. Was just answering some posts on the forums...Is their an ETA on the windows stable release?
<mandel> duanedesign: we expect to have the stable release a month after N so that we do not have too much time in one go
<duanedesign> thank you
<fagan> oh and mandel did you get the book for me?
<mandel> fagan: yes, sending right now
<fagan> cool thanks
<mandel> np
<mandel> fagan: how is the hr situation?
<fagan> mandel: starting today
<fagan> HR signed off yesterday and sent out the contract but said I could start today
<mandel> fagan: sweet, 'cause I have a research task for you :P
<fagan> sure go ahead
<mandel> fagan: I'd like you to take a look at http://bitrock.com/ for qt and see if you can find if it is possible to reuse the ui we are writing in qt
 * fagan looks
<mandel> fagan: I really don't care about the logic of the UI at the moment, just the one that we did with the qtdesigner, we might need t re-write the logic in c++, although if you find a way to use it in python I'll get you a drink in london
<fagan> mandel: your on :P
<mandel> fagan: save the logs ;)
<fagan> wow holy crap its warm
<fagan> That qt thingy is a huge file its been downloading since you linked it
<mandel> fagan: 6,4 mb
<mandel> it did not take long for me
<fagan> hmmm then maybe my connection is playing up
<fagan> I meant the bitrock thing
<fagan> other thing took like 1 sec :)
<mandel> ah, ok, yes, bitrock is big :P
<fagan> ok installed mandel what am I looking for
<mandel> fagan: well, I've never used that, o I guess you have to read the documentation to see how to build an installer that uses qt, that is why I sad research ;)
<mandel> fagan: we wnat to see if that is the right tool to do it or not
<fagan> mandel: oh so you want me to check it out and see if its easy to use...etc
<fagan> just playing about with it here
<mandel> fagan: yes, try to make a small installer that uses a qt designer generated ui, one that just copies files to a location or something like that
<mandel> fagan: make it as complicated as you please, later we have to give our feedback to ralsina to see if it makes sense to use it
<fagan> kk
<fagan> I think I understand it already but I havent tried the building features yet but the installer is easy
<mandel> fagan: I'd say that the best thing to do would be to do a small ui with more thatn 2 steps (just to show how to use a QWizard in it) and that copies the files to a location and adds a shortcut to them, the files can be a simple README.txt
<fagan> ok ill give it a try
<mandel> fagan: also, if you have time I think we can start making you do some reviews hehe (terrible job) :P
<fagan> mandel: havent been added to the desktop+ team yet but I can still look at them and give a +1
<mandel> fagan: oh, you have not? ok, I know I talked with ralsina about it and it should be easy to fix, lets wait 'til then
<fagan> mandel: yeah we will have to wait
<mandel> fagan: not big deal, for you installer work you can use a +junk branch, you know about that right?
<fagan> mandel: yep
<mandel> cool
<fagan> im just fiddling around at the moment but ill dump the project file onto lp when i get something good together
<fagan> im just going to make a quick installer that places a few text files into the program files dir just something simple
<fagan> but at a glace id say its good enough to use
<fagan> and you can bundle installers with the preinstall scripts...etc
<mandel> fagan: that sound great, can you try and do a custom ui?
<fagan> http://ubuntuone.com/p/itd
<fagan> just a first time around
<fagan> and I did a splash image but it looks kinda tacky
 * fagan isnt a fan of splash images
<JamesTait> Hello, hello! It's a beautiful day! :D
<fagan> morning JamesTait yeah ireland is looking great too
<JamesTait> fagan: Good stuff! Did you get your HR stuff sorted?
<karni> JamesTait: hello James! and yes it is a beautiful day ^ ^
<fagan> JamesTait: yep on duty today
<JamesTait> Fan-flippin'-tastic. :)
<karni> hahah
<fagan> man I hate that I added a quick .py script to my installer and windows added .txt to it
<fagan> :/
<fagan> Ok done with the testing mandel ill give that a +1
 * fagan is convinced
<ralsina> good morning people!
<fagan> ill push the xml file and what I used to lp and talk to ralsina about it
<fagan> :P
<ralsina> mandel, fagan: woke up specially early just to see how you huys are doing.
<fagan> ralsina: good so far just finished looking at bitrock
<mandel> fagan: have you used a custom ui from qtcreator? that is a must in the test
<mandel> ralsina: well, we were talking about you at your back, you know me ;)
<ralsina> mandel: thankfully my back has a log ;-)
<fagan> mandel: ill give it a go now but the installer builder is good
<mandel> fagan: it is very important because we want to make a very rich ui for the installer (you have seen the doc already) and some of the parts of the ui if not all are done with the designer
<mandel> fagan: if you want some .ui files you can find some in lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/windows_ui_3
<fagan> mandel: well the installer is fairly basic just welcome screen where to install it and then install but the back end is good.
<fagan> the only thing you can do for the looks is do an icon, splash and that left side image like that screenshot I gave
<fagan> they have to be all pngs too
<fagan> I think
<fagan> oh .gif too
<ralsina> it looks like the UI is not really customizable
<ralsina> that sucks
<fagan> ralsina: well it doesnt really need to be in 5 mins of messing about I made it look slightly ok
<fagan> ralsina: http://ubuntuone.com/p/itd
<fagan> the image isnt sized right but you get the idea
<ralsina> and you can run a program as part of the installation, so we can start sso
<fagan> well you can run scripts at points in the install
<ralsina> the runProgram tag means you can run programs that came with the installer itself after it copies the files
<fagan> so you can run the installers for the deps and then install u1 then start the sso with the script with the post install
<ralsina> right :)
<ralsina> So, if we can have a decent UI for the first step or two we're done
<mandel> ralsina, fagan: what would be interesting is to know how we could reuse the ui done with QtDesigner… according to UX that will like to have a single flow in the installer
<ralsina> because from then on it's actually postinstall
<ralsina> mandel: it looks like we can't, for the first step or two
<ralsina> mandel: those steps have to use the bitrock "wizard"
<ralsina> mandel: and then we can switch to our own program
<mandel> hm... there most be a way
<mandel> there is always a way
 * mandel thinks
<fagan> mandel: by single flow what do you mean
<fagan> can you share a mockup or something
<mandel> fagan: take a look at the design document in google docs
<mandel> fagan: the huge pict with all the steps
<fagan> oh yeah you already shared it
<fagan> my bad
<mandel> fagan: no worries :)
<mandel> faganm I know that there is an xml that can be edited for the Ui, and that there is a qt based bitrock, so there most be a way to put the two things together… althougth it might not :(
<fagan> well im looking at it at the moment and there is a lot of customisations that could make doing it pretty easy
<fagan> but it wont be exactly like the mockups
<fagan> like looking at the user guide I dont think you can just say here use this .ui we created
<fagan> I think it generates the qt out of the xml
<ralsina> right. sadly we can't actually put real code in it
<ralsina> the "qt edition" just uses a Qt based UI instead of a java one (which is great, BTW), but all you can do is use the XML they read
<fagan> well you can put in scripts at points and you can add in pages into the installer
<fagan> ralsina: correct
<fagan> sec im pastebinning something
<fagan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583733
<fagan> that the xml to add a page
<fagan> thats how they do an editing of a .conf file
<fagan> So if you want something as good as what the design team did we would have to do the installer manually.
<fagan> id say if we want something simple thats easy just do fire and forget make a .exe we should use this
 * mandel hates not being able to do what design says....
<ralsina> we can do it anyway
<ralsina> bitrock can produce a text installer
<ralsina> we do a Qt UI and launch the text installer
<fagan> ralsina: that makes sense
<ralsina> in fact, we can ask all the questions and pass them as arguments to an unattended text installer
<fagan> so it would just copy in the files to a dir and make the shortcuts and we would copy in everything
<ralsina> since the "copying files" part is maybe 4 seconds, we won't even need a real progressbar
<fagan> and do the bits we need
<fagan> yeah that sounds easy enough to maintain as well
<ralsina> and we can test the installer using the graphic mode until we *know* we got it right
<fagan> so is do you guys still want to have a look at my project xml to have a look or is there any point?
 * fagan just pastebins since the entire project is all in that xml
<mandel> ralsina, fagan, so what you say is, create an app that launches the bitrock installer in the background, and that shows the ui that we want, when done it continues with the installation, right?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<ralsina> mandel: more or less what we wanted to do with the MSI, but with a sane thing instead of the MSI
<fagan> mandel: well bitrock will make the .exe file, copy in the files and execute our custom ui
<ralsina> fagan: I was thinking th other way around, to make it more seamless
<fagan> ralsina: I dont think I get what you mean by the other way around :)
<ralsina> fagan: user downloads our app. Our app extracts from itself the installer( that's doable, yes), starts asking questions, launches the installer in the background, headless, and then we do as the ,ockups say
<fagan> oh ok
 * mandel think is funny that every time he sends an email to one of this companies they mention him that they do speak spanish… is his english THAT bad?
<ralsina> mandel: they are trying to be nice to the poor spanish boy
<mandel> ralsina: I'm just thinking how we could make the error handling correctly
<fagan> ralsina: well that would work too I was thinking the other way around but your way makes sense too
<mandel> error occurs, therefore we need to tell the UI, hey shit happened! UI tells the user, windows is crap!
<ralsina> mandel: well, the only error I can think of is not being the right user and there not being space on disk
<ralsina> mandel: well, at least "Error: Windows is Crap" is only one error string.
 * fagan thinks a link to the ubuntu download page would be useful in that situation :P
<ralsina> we should get error output from the installer. We can just say "Installation error, see details" and then show the whole output of the text installer
<ralsina> with a nice link to post it as a bug and everything
<fagan> ralsina: well so what exactly is bitrock doing if we are doing most of it ourselves?
<mandel> ralsina, fagan: why dont we try it today? fagan can you try to build a small qt based app with a small QWizard that launches the installer? I of course will give you a hand with that
<mandel> fagan: he, you clearly have not written an msi before, bit rock wpuld be ding a lot ;)
<fagan> mandel: yeah I just built all my crap in visual studio
<ralsina> fagan: basically it's making us not write a MSI :-)
<mandel> fagan: does the bitronk installation appear in the add/remove programs, does it remove it correctly?
<mandel> that is an important one ^
<fagan> mandel: yep
 * fagan double checks
<fagan> yep works very well
<fagan> even has the publisher and all that good stuff
<fagan> and icon
<mandel> fagan: do you see your self doing a small POC with a .exe app written in PyQt that calls the bitrock installer?
<ralsina> the bad news is we are probably back to C++ for the PyQt bit, right?
<fagan> ralsina: Im better at C++ than python
<fagan> :P
<ralsina> fagan: oh, great then
<mandel> ralsina, fagan: no, in we bundle the app in py2exe it should not be necessary
 * ralsina has forgotten about 60% of the C++ he knew
<ralsina> mandel: well, yes....
 * fagan brb getting coffee
<ralsina> mandel: we just need to make sure it doesn't fail because of the VS redistributables crap
<mandel> ralsina: it should not… but I donk know how to test that….
<ralsina> mandel: we need ldd-like-thingie for windows :-)
<mandel> ralsina: choosing python is due to my experience with .Net, if we choose a lang that is not widely sued in the team, we have a problem
<mandel> we have all our eggs on the python basket
<ralsina> mandel: well, we do have several who know C++, but yeah
<ralsina> we can do it in python and if we run into problems redo it in C++, since it's not going to be much code
<mandel> ralsina: it should be a small amount of logic...
<mandel> ralsina: I just want to avoid the path in which just a single person is willing to look at the code and fixing bug and getting reviews becomes a PITA
<fagan> back
<mandel> by the way you own me one ;)
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<ralsina> mandel: who, me? one what?
<mandel> yes, you, review, at least 'til fagan is added to the projects :)
<ralsina> ok, sure, point me at it!
<fagan> oh ralsina, you should add me to the desktop+ team since ill probably be doing some reviews at some stage
 * fagan looks into that custom app to start up bitrock
<ralsina> fagan: need to ask the chipacabra
<ralsina> fagan: will do it today
<mandel> ralsina: there you go https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/implement_windows_main_2/+merge/53408
<fagan> cool
 * mandel hides because is a 1500+ review
 * mandel runs for coffee 
<fagan> so ralsina I should do it in C++ or python?
<ralsina> fagan: good question
 * fagan doesnt mind which one
<fagan> the hardest part would be the qt bit since im a noob at it
<ralsina> fagan: I will get coffee too (it's 7:45 AM here) and get back to you on it ;-)
<fagan> kk
 * fagan will drink some coffee here too
<ralsina> fagan: let me point you at the lovely "PyQt by example" tutorial by yours truly ;-)
<mandel> we should try with python asap so if it brakes we have time to move to c++
<mandel> ralsina: booo self promotion!
<ralsina> mandel: well, I didn't mention the excellent "Python no muerde" book because of language issues
<ralsina> ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: if its not written in quickly /me will be a sad panda :P
<fagan> quickly template I mean
<ralsina> fagan: well, it isn't
<fagan> I could turn it into one in 5 mins if thats cool
<ralsina> but the boilerplate for a pyqt app is 5 lines
<ralsina> sure, be my guest, it's on git somewhere you can fork it :-)
 * fagan is a quickly template serial creator so its fairly handy
<ralsina> http://github.com/ralsina/pyqt-by-example/tree/master
<ralsina> And here's the tuto: http://lateral.netmanagers.com.ar/stories/BBS47.html
<fagan> it will be nice to use as a base anyway if we need to do anything fast
 * fagan didnt have qt4 installed so it will take 1 sec to get it set up
<fagan> ill just fork the clock example and work from there
<ralsina> fagan: ok
<fagan> ralsina: the clock example is borked
<ralsina> fagan: here's what you neeed http://pastebin.com/SHKVUmJ4
<ralsina> that's the whole boilerplate for a Qt app.
<fagan> that works
<ralsina> Assumes you have a .ui file compiled to Ui_MainWindow
<ralsina> OTOH we may want to do this on PySide instead of PyQt but there'sno difference really
 * fagan remembers mandel saying something about pyside but forgets
<mandel> fagan: yes, do not use pyside, but use pyqt, mainly for py2exe compatibility issues
<ralsina> ok, we are gpl so pyqt is ok
<mandel> ralsina: yes, the license should not be an issue
<fagan> actually ill make that template a bit later ill give the installer thingy a go now
<fagan> mandel: what time do you take the dog for a walk again (in UTC)
<ralsina> fagan: I can probably hack a qwizard template in a minute or too. Never used quickly though, so I'll just send you the two files ;-)
<fagan> cool
<mandel> fagan: in 1:30 min
<fagan> ralsina: probably saved me about an hour of fumbling around
<fagan> ill go on break then too and get some nice subway :)
<mandel> I min, not in a min and a half, but in an hour and i ghalf..
<fagan> yeah I figured that :)
<mandel> fagan: dont worry about Iron (the dog) he knows his business :P
<fagan> hah
<fagan> oh mandel do you want to try out that crappy installer I made?
 * fagan has the .exe here
<mandel> fagan: sure, why not
 * ralsina has decided restoring state in virtualbox take longer than rebooting
<teknico> ralsina, yes, my experience too, never suspend while virtualbox runs
<fagan> dont mind that I called it sso I just picked the first name that came to mind
<ralsina> teknico: I meant restoring the state of the VM, it took 2 minutes!
<fagan> http://ubuntuone.com/p/iuF
<mandel> got it
<fagan> working?
<teknico> ralsina, me too, I left it running for like half an hour, did not finish, had to power down
<ralsina> teknico: that used not to be broken. Oracle's getting used to the code base, I suppose.
<fagan> I didnt put in a icon but you get the idea
<teknico> ralsina, I think I'll switch to KVM asap
<fagan> I always found KVM a little hard to get right
<fagan> VBox was always pretty easy for me to get going with even if it is slow as hell
<teknico> fagan, right, that's why I've been using it :-)
<ralsina> fagan: where can I mail you the template for a PyQt wizard?
<fagan> ralsina: shanepatrickfagan@ubuntu.com
 * fagan really needs to shorten that
<ralsina> ok, I am a moron, I just deleted it
<ralsina> rm *py instead of rm *pyc
<fagan> oh no
<ralsina> ok, all of 12 lines to re write
<fagan> ralsina: that will take hours
<ralsina> there, done
<ralsina> I'll mail it in a minute :-)
<fagan> kk
<ralsina> hey, sloccount says that main.py is worth $398!
 * fagan remembers someone said that an average programmer does 200 lines a day max on average so /me thinks 12 lines should take a while :P
<ralsina> they are really OLD 12 lines. I must have written something like it a hundred times :-)
<fagan> the old ones are the classics
<ralsina> of course I have no email on that VM
 * fagan prefers just dual booting and switching
<fagan> Ubuntu does boot in 8 secs from GRUB to desktop on my new computer so I dont lose much time
<ralsina> fagan: once you are asked to review the same thing on natty, maverick, lucid and windows you will love VMs ;-)
<ralsina> fagan: the mail should be sent already
<fagan> kk
<ralsina> page1.py is compiled from page1.ui using pyuic
<fagan> sweet works
<ralsina> not my favourite way to use designer, but it's better when you want to build an exe
<ralsina> fagan: BTW: that quality of code couldn't be merged into the project. Lacks docstrings, may not even fit PEP8!
<fagan> ralsina: yeah is just a prototype
 * fagan gets it
<fagan> so what do I have to do here just open the .exe file I made to the installer I created with bitrock?
<ralsina> fagan: first we need to know how to run the installer "headless"
<ralsina> without a UI
<fagan> so ill look into that
<ralsina> then you add a second page to the prototype that does that andwaits for it
<fagan> ok so
<ralsina> 1st page "welcome to the installer" (click next) real installer launches in background, PyQt window does silly dance to misdirect (installer finishes) 3rd page "you are done"
<ralsina> after that it's filling the blanks
 * ralsina is such an optimist
<fagan> yeah ill be busy a while with that
<fagan> id say I could probably get it done a little after lunch
 * fagan is trying to do that headless thing first
<ralsina> fagan: cool, take your time
<mandel> fagan: if you need help with the setup.p and getting a .exe from py2exe, let me know :)
<ralsina> fagan: don't rush, make sure you get all the steps in your head right
<ralsina> mandel: I'd be happy with this working from plain python today :-)
<fagan> mandel: I probably will need help with that but working out the bitrock stuff first
<mandel> ok :)
 * mandel wonders if there is a way to tell diff to ignore certain files… reviewing .ui files looks stupid
<fagan> mandel: there isnt :/
<ralsina> mandel: I have been askingmyself about that reviewing glade files :-(
<ralsina> mandel: the diffs kinda make sense usually, if the dev didn't futz too much
 * fagan says "patches welcome" in his head automatically when things like that come to mind
<mandel> I dont like that we do not test how the UI looks in the system but just the interaction… whihc forces people doing the reviw to open the ui file, well, live is hard
<fagan> ralsina: ive been looking down though their docs but I cant see how to disable the UI can I drop them and email and ask them if it can be done?
<fagan> or you... :P
<ralsina> fagan: give me 2'
<fagan> kk
<ralsina> fagan: --mode text
<fagan> oh thats cool
<ralsina> If the installer is still interactive you need to feed it the options
<ralsina> basically, you can choose everything you can choose in the UI via the command line
<ralsina> or --mode unattended
<ralsina> that's probably the good one
<fagan> yeah unattended sounds right
<fagan> yep worked
<ralsina> fagan: their FAQ is really good ;-)
<fagan> oh on the website
<fagan> I was looking at the user docs and couldnt see it
<fagan> ok so moving on to the python bit
<ralsina> mandel: what should be working on implement_windows_main_2? Just the tests?
<mandel> ralsina: yes, jus the tests, until4 you wont get all of them running
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<ralsina> mandel: will have the review in a few minutes then
<mandel> ralsina: superb, I'm finishing with the ui to make it more testeable and soo we should have a .exe for windows that provides sso
<ralsina> oh, neat!
<mandel> ralsina: I'd also like to test this on kde :P
<ralsina> mandel: why?
<mandel> ralsina: because kde people want u1 support, so I'd like to see how well it fits the ui we have so far
<ralsina> well, you can run it on GNOME just as well :-)
<mandel> 2 pajaros de un tiro, 2 birds one stone :P
<ralsina> if running it on GNOME it looks like a GNOME app, thenit will look like a KDE app in KDE
<mandel> ralsina: well… that is the theory, I need to change the setup.py to also compile the Qt things on linux too :)
<ralsina> Qt is looing pretty damn good in ubuntu, too: shanepatrickfagan@ubuntu.com
<ralsina> oops.,
<ralsina> Qt is looing pretty damn good in ubuntu, too: http://twitpic.com/4bvpgh
<ralsina> I was showing off this kind of things to a gnomie friend he was shellshocked
<mandel> now we know what you were copy pasting :P
<ralsina> He had been saying "Qt apps look unintegrated" for years without actually testing them ;-)
<fagan> hehe
<nessita> gooood morning everyone!
<ralsina> mandel: well, yes I did send email to shane ;-)
<fagan> morning nessita
<ralsina> morning nessita!
<karni> hello nessita !
<nessita> wow! what a cheerful morning :-)
<mandel> buenas!
<nessita> hi mandel
<ralsina> mandel: compiling you mean the .ui files?
<ralsina> nessita: we have fagan officially on the team, and it has been quite a productive morning
<ralsina> in the sense of "you know, this has a chance of actually working" productive
<nessita> ralsina: that's very good!
<nessita> fagan: welcome to the team :-)
<mandel> ralsina: yes, right now the build is just when the sys in win32, it is not hard, few lines that is all
<ralsina> also, I don't have the management call today so I just got 1 hour back in my life ;-)
<fagan> thanks nessita
<ralsina> mandel: probably want to check that pyuic is there, we don't want to require PyQt on linux yet ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: +1
<mandel> ralsina: coo, one merge less :)
<ralsina> we could be evil and mark the "u1 for KDE' as "in progress"
<mandel> ralsina: I was think of passing it as a parameter in the command line
<ralsina> mandel: even better
<fagan> ralsina: I have a second and 3rd page done
<ralsina> fagan: cool
 * fagan is just building everything up though so it will be a little bit longer before show and tell
<ralsina> fagan: slacking off already! ;-)
<fagan> hah
<fagan> its day 1 slacking off is mildly expected :P
<fagan> I kinda wish there was a bot to record words per minute id bet mine would be quite silly
<mandel> he, dog has arrived to the room demanding to get out...
 * mandel walking four legged thing
<ralsina> it's late for him already!
<ralsina> piss on the rug, Iron!
<mandel> dont encourage him, the guy pees like a blood elephant
<fagan> lol
<fagan> the dog's name is Iron?
<fagan> ralsina or mandel how do you ask windows for elevation or privileges ?
<ralsina> fagan: let me check
 * fagan is running into a bit where he doesnt know
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> nessita: pong
<ralsina> fagan: I have no idea whatsoever
<nessita> ralsina: remember that before I left for vacations I asked you if you could find out what's needed for bug #710690?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 710690 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Update the icon for the messaging menu (affects: 1) (heat: 78)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710690
<fagan> wheres sudo when you need it most
<ralsina> nessita: I dropped the ball on that (sadface)
<nessita> ralsina: any idea who can point me how to do it?
<ralsina> nessita: my guess is as good as yours
<ralsina> nessita: probably worse
<ralsina> nessita: maybe aquarius will know, but everyone is on a big meeting all day in london
<nessita> ok
<ralsina> I'd just ask out loud on u1-internals
<nessita> ralsina: I'll wait for dobey, I would guess he knows how to do that
<fagan> ralsina: ok I have it working if I run all commands as admin but id like to find out how to do that in the code properly so ill do that after lunch
<fagan> so I might as well go for lunch now then
<ralsina> fagan: ok, have something nice
<fagan> subway it is then :P
<ralsina> fagan: hahaha I miss subway
<fagan> There are only a few in Ireland and one happens to be a 5 min walk away
<fagan> and its a beautiful day
<ralsina> there's 3 in buenos aires, but the closest one is... about 10 km from here.
<nessita> ivanka: ping
<dobey> huh?
<dobey> nessita: what about the icon?
<nessita> dobey: we need to use a different, monochromatic icon for the messaging menu entry
<nessita> dobey: any thoughts how to implement this?
<nessita> dobey: shall we ship the new mono icon in u1client?
<nessita> or in u1cp?
<dobey> oh
<dobey> uhm, not sure
<nessita> dobey: bug report is bug #710690
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 710690 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Update the icon for the messaging menu (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710690
<nessita> icons are in there
<fagan> ralsina: how long do I get a break for like an hour?
 * fagan is just wondering
<ralsina> fagan: we are not strict, it's one hour, but you can make up for it later
<fagan> ah thats cool
<ralsina> For example, I will take 2 hours today but I started working 2 hours earlier, so I will leave 1 hour earlier
<fagan> ah ok
<dobey> man, i am going to typo that word so many times next cycle when dealing with packages
<dobey> nessita: does unity indicator menus change with theme, or are they hardcoded like the panel?
<nessita> dobey: let me check
<nessita> dobey: mail icon changes with the theme... but other (like the IM client) does not change
<nessita> dobey: does that answer your question?
<dobey> nessita: sorry, not the icons, the background colors. if you change to a different gtk+ theme are the menu backgrounds pink instead for example
<nessita> dobey: yes, they change
<nessita> dobey: the color text (foreground) changes automatically
<dobey> nessita: it's the background color i'm concerned about, since the icons must contrast with it
<nessita> dobey: right. Background color changes
<dobey> nessita: i think we need to ship the monochrome icons in the appropriate themes then, and let the colored one be used if the user picks an icon theme that isn't the humanity-{light,dark} theme
<nessita> dobey: that makes sense. But I have no idea how to implement :-)
<dobey> nessita: daniel can do it as he 'maintains' those icon themes, i think
<nessita> dobey: but we need to change something in our end, I think, since we're using the "ubuntuone" icon name. We should switch to other name, and I wonder how we will handle the case where ubuntuone-panel is not present for a theme
<fagan> brb restarting
<dobey> nessita: i guess the code needs changed to use ubuntuone-panel; if it's not available, then i think dbusmenu or whatever it is that does the icon lookup, does fallback, and will use ubuntuone instead
<dobey> nessita: iow, if you make the code change now, before the -panel icon is shipped anywhere, it should still work as it does today
<nessita> dobey: makes sense, I'll try that
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> dobey: hum, but in order to do that, I'd need to change the /usr/share/applications/ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk.desktop to set a different icon name. Wouldn't that change modify the icon in the system -> settings menu as well?
<dobey> that doesn't seem correct
<dobey> i mean, it would also change that icon as well yes; but changing that file doesn't seem like what we should do
<dobey> nessita: maybe adding Icon=ubuntuone-panel to the [U1 Shortcut Group] section instead of changing the main Icon?
<nessita> dobey: trying that now...
<ralsina> alecu dobey nessita mandel thisfred fagan standup in 6'
<thisfred> hua
<mandel> ok
<fagan> ok lunch over
<fagan> whats the headings again for standup?
<fagan> ralsina: ?
<ralsina> fagan: DONE/TODO/BLOCKED
<fagan> kk
<ralsina> fagan: but feel free to add something else if you need it
<ralsina> me
<thisfred> me
<mandel> me
<fagan> me
<alecu> me
<nessita> me
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, talked with possible contractors, misc stuff
<ralsina> TODO: send mail to invite testing, several calls, evaluations
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> thisfred?
<thisfred> * DONE review https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-ziggy-createshares/+merge/53740
<thisfred> * DONE review https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-activity-journal-names/+merge/53743
<thisfred> * DONE review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/displayname/+merge/54216
<thisfred> * DONE review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-732820/+merge/54269
<thisfred> * NEEDSREVIEW https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/add-service/+merge/54273
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS get ubuntuone-couch into natty [2/3]
<thisfred>  - [X] 0.2.0  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/release-0.2.0/+merge/53317
<thisfred>  - [X] ubuntuone-couch FFE http://pad.lv/729117
<thisfred>  - [ ] wait for the package to get through the upload queue
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS notifications/alerts of quota events http://pad.lv/702172 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/quota-notifications
<thisfred> * TODO peer review James T.
<thisfred> * LOVED http://boxcar2d.com
<thisfred> * NEXT mandel
<mandel> DONE: More SSO UI. Changed the way in which some field validations are done. Added tests to ensure that the controllers work correctly. Fixed the .ui files so that warnings are not given by pylint.
<mandel> TODO: More SSO UI. Start working on the packaging of SSO on windows.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> LOVE: got more help on windows, hurray \o/
<mandel> fagan: go, go, go
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * looked at bitrock for use as the installer
<fagan> * worked out what way to use it with the guys
<fagan> * started hacking up a quick working version of the installer->bitrock stuff
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * work out a way to get admin a la gksu in windows since it requires admin to install stuff
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * ^ dont think so
<fagan> Next?
<nessita> alecu: go!
<alecu> DONE: started chasing a syncdaemon bug related to the zeitgeist changes that happens when files are overwritten by a move, bug #739688. Chased people to review p
<alecu> ending branches
<alecu> TODO: work on said bug, and a few more syncdaemon bugs
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NOTE: postponed car-related paperwork until tomorrow morning
<alecu> HATE: bureaucracy
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 739688 in ubuntuone-client "Broken node Exceptions raised after metadata is deleted from a move. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739688
<alecu> LOVE: having crazy ideas for PyCamp 2011 at La Falda!
<alecu> NEXT: nessita
<nessita> DONE: bug #709494, bug #729382, bug #732820, bug #739576, bug triaging for U1CP, mail catch up
<nessita> TODO: more U1CP bug triaging, chased invaka and daniel to close up remaining UI bugs, bug #735957, bug #739714
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: dobey
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 709494 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Missing user's name field (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709494
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 729382 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Services tab frames are not the same size (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729382
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 732820 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Bookmark Sync requirements description is misleading (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732820
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 739576 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "After initial computer adding (login/register), the services tab needs to be shown (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739576
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 735957 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Translations not being loaded in the Ubuntu One Control Panel (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735957
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 739714 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Add service: com.ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui.service (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739714
<dobey> λ DONE: checking half of #733327, reviews
<dobey> λ TODO: install half of bug #733327, install Ubuntu on new laptop
<dobey> λ BLCK: Delivery of new laptop.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 733327 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Notify user of missing MP3 support (affects: 1) (heat: 354)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733327
<nessita> ralsina: question. Do we have hotel for our sprint?
<ralsina> nessita: I asked that to marianna but she's away until tomorrow
<thisfred> alecu: I've had some a report (from beuno) that syncing many small files spawns way too many notifications. I think we need to tweak the timeout so that it waits longer and can summarize more
<ralsina> last word I had wa s"of course you will have a hotel" :-)
<nessita> ralsina: makes sense
<fagan> Oh and ill be getting IRC and Mumble access but not wiki access I dont think
<fagan> so if there is anything on the wiki that I need to get at someone will have to take care of
<fagan> and I think you guys store the sprint info there too....
<ralsina> fagan: ok,sprint!
<ralsina> fagan: you won't come to the Buenos Aires Sprint
<fagan> Awh
 * fagan wanted that one :P
<ralsina> fagan: but we will meet you at the London sprint on april 11th
<ralsina> fagan: I think the classic response is neener neener ;-)
<fagan> yeah the london one I am down for I think
<ralsina> fagan: I need to hook you up with the travel agent
<fagan> well Ireland is like Buenos Aires ish
<fagan> yeah
<fagan> we are at 20 degrees today
<fagan> very warm
<mandel> ralsina: one quick question I know that in C++ you can connect a signal to an other signal, is that possible in pyqt, 'cause it does not seem to work
<ralsina> mandel: sure thing
<ralsina> connect it to signal.emit
<ralsina> as in button.clicked.connect(otherbutton.cliclked.emit)
<ralsina> IIRC
<fagan> oh mandel on my standup, do you know how to ask windows to run a process as admin from dos?
 * fagan is trying to open the installer using popen and its blocking because of admin
<mandel> fagan: let me think
<fagan> I could exec it from a C++ file that can only run as admin but that seems like overkill
<fagan> just python doesnt behave the same as regular windows exe files
<dobey> hrmm, i wonder if i should use packagekit, or just write a quick private C api on top of aptdaemon
<mandel> fagan: I think using popen is not the correct, path, you will need to use COM for that.. let me get you the docs
<fagan> cool
<dobey> nessita: did the extra Icon= work for you? you can set it to something else temporarily, like dialog-error, to make sure it's actually working
<mandel> fagan: this guy should be the one you want to be looking at http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms682431(v=vs.85).aspx
<fagan> thanks mandel
<nessita> dobey: haven't tested yet, in about 5 minutes
<mandel> fagan: you need to call that guy with the admin group, then the api will take care of asking for the creds etc...
<dobey> ok
<mandel> fagan: here you have an example of the code http://bytes.com/topic/c-sharp/answers/812511-using-createprocesswithlogonw-without-invoking-uac-popup-vista
<mandel> fagan: there it doe snot required the popup, but if you changes the params you will get it
<mandel> fagan: win apis are a hard beast to tame, so feel free to ask question whenever
<fagan> mandel: I could do it easier with writing a few lines of c++ to exec the python in admin
<fagan> it sounds like its a little bit overkill for a proof of concept
<dobey> i wish the rbox extension wasn't broken right now
<fagan> oh mandel found an easier way of doing it
<mandel> fagan: let me see
<fagan> its on my other computer ill just try and see if it works
<fagan> would be faster than getting the link
<dobey> duanedesign: what did you want to know about the music store?
<duanedesign> dobey: i was testing a patch that was submittted
<dobey> submitted to where? in an ubuntu package bug?
<duanedesign> dobey: it was  for the rhythmbox music store
<duanedesign> dobey: then i remembered ubuntu is switching too banshe
<duanedesign> dobey: was wondering if both packages will be maintained?
<duanedesign> rhythmbox and banshee plugins
<dobey> duanedesign: we'd like to keep the rbox extension working, yes. i wish it was now, but rbox broke API and ralsina hasn't been able to get it working reliably again, though he was looking at it
<ralsina> dobey: since you are adding stuff in libubuntuone, it makes more sense to try and fix it when you are done
<ralsina> dobey: and make it less hacktastic in the process
<duanedesign> dobey: ok. It was a minor patch that i was looking at.
<dobey> duanedesign: which patch were you looking at? i don't see any in my e-mail
<dobey> ralsina: i would generally agree, but i really want to see what the install process is like for the mp3 bits in rbox :)
<ralsina> dobey: well, you can look at it in the abstract ;-)
<fagan> ok my try at it didnt work since you have to provide the full path :/
<duanedesign> dobey: bug 702739
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 702739 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "typo in MP3 plugins are not installed section (affects: 1) (heat: 59)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702739
<fagan> im going to do it the other way
<dobey> duanedesign: ah ok. hrmm
<ralsina> Ok, on canonicaladmin, you are required to fill in the number of days. But if you type them, it's wrong, you just are required to click on "calculate" before clicking on "submit". Good to know there was a UX expert working on that.
<ralsina> c-admin would be evil encarnate, if it was, you know, more encarnated.
<CardinalFang> ralsina, hah.
<fagan> mandel: im doing it your way im writing a quick wrapper
<mandel> :)
<fagan> but I really dont have a clue
 * fagan tried the "easy" ways but they didnt work
<mandel> fagan: ok, so what code do you have?
<fagan> ill push it to lp
<mandel> fagan: there is no easy way on windows :)
<fagan> yeah im beginning to see that
<fagan> :/
<mandel> fagan: in this cases, where you are dealing with security on windows, the hard way is usually the correct one, ShellExecute and all the other required a crazy work around
<fagan> why couldnt they just have gksu
<fagan> :(
<dobey> duanedesign: so that bit will go away in trunk soon, but we need to fix it in maverick/lucid i guess
<mandel> fagan: did you push your code to lp? which branch is it?
<fagan> mandel: working on it
<fagan> ssh key gave me an issue
<mandel> ah, ok
<fagan> mandel: lp:~shanepatrickfagan/+junk/u1-installer-installer
<fagan> nice branch name huh
 * fagan didnt notice till after the upload
 * mandel looking
<fagan> mandel: the bit that is going wrong is the popen bit in main.py
<fagan> the rest was working fine before then
<mandel> fagan: ok
<thisfred> could use a second +1 on lp:~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/add-service ⇒ lp:ubuntuone-control-panel
<thisfred> https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/add-service/+merge/54273
 * fagan isnt doing anything but doesnt have privileges yet
<beuno> alecu, thisfred, FWIW, my test yesterday was doing a "bzr branch lp:ubuntuone-client" in my laptop, and watching the notifications on my netbook
<thisfred> beuno: yeah, I'm looking at that as we speak
<nessita> thisfred: I'll review!
<beuno> thisfred, do you get the same crazy behavior?
<thisfred> beuno: I'm looking at the code first to understand how it is *supposed* to handle this, then I'll test, but I assume I will
<beuno> cool
<beuno> I think this is one of the things Mark saw as well at some point
<thisfred> beuno: yeah, except he got it with mp3s so I initially thought the transfer between 7digital and our server was just being slow
<thisfred> causing each file to come in separately
 * beuno nods
<nessita> thisfred: approved
<thisfred> nessita: awesome thx
<fagan> mandel: so thoughts or are you fixing it for me?
<dobey> beuno: the crazy notifications is basically the same exact problem we had when the old applet had notifications.
<nessita> what's the process I need to restart to have window decorations again? (they died)
<fagan> nessita: compiz --replace
<dobey> nessita: don't know which wm you were using, but if compiz probably gtk-window-decorator
<fagan> or metacity --replace
<nessita> fagan, dobey: thanks!
<dobey> thisfred: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/stable-1-0/view/head:/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet#L579
<mandel> fagan: nearly done, windows vm went down the toilet :(
<fagan> mandel: ah ok that explains it. /me is on a dual boot so no chance of that happening to me :)
<fagan> is there anything I could be doing like look at some merges or something?
<fagan> I cant approve them but I can still review a little
 * fagan just got something to do
<fagan> mandel: ill be doing some contract stuff for a while anyway so take your time
<thisfred> dobey, thanks, things work a lot different now, but I'll take it along as inspiration.
<mandel> fagan: well, I'm done :P
<fagan> hah nice
<mandel> fagan: it was more reverting the vm to a previous state than code
<fagan> resourceful
<dobey> thisfred: right, i pointed at that line specifically because it handles the timeout when we get the "last" item in the queue
<mandel> fagan: there you go lp:~mandel/+junk/u1_installer
<fagan> kk ill be 10 mins working out the contract and then ill get onto it
<dobey> thisfred: i did a lot of testing there, and even at a 15 second timeout, it would still havae some weird notification behavior in certain cases. but with the other improvements in recent syncdaemons, 15s would i hope be well more than enough of a timeout
<mandel> fagan: the trick there is to use the runas command to request the priviledge from the user, you will need to take a look at how to get some communication going to the parent process if you need t
<thisfred> dobey: yeah, we have 3 seconds now I think, which is very low
<fagan> mandel: ah I googled and saw the runas thing but couldnt figure it out easily
<mandel> fagan: take a look in the branch, it is there
<fagan> mandel: yep got it now
<mandel> is a trick that I dont know if you can use with popen, give it a try, popen would be more useful
<dobey> thisfred: i would start with 10s and go from there, with current trunk, i think
<dobey> 10s should be good, and not too long
<thisfred> beuno: I do not get the same behavior here (yet): it gave me one notification for '[something] and 4 other files' and is now holding off while it's queuing the rest of the files. Maybe this got fixed on trunk
<dobey> thisfred: well, you may get diffrent behavior if the files are already uploaded :)
<thisfred> will test on my other machien
<thisfred> machine
<dobey> thisfred: i'd recommend testing with a different project branch
<thisfred> dobey: true, though the queueing wouldn't yet know about that or would it?
<dobey> thisfred: i think it would
<thisfred> but yeah I will pick a different project
<beuno> ah
<beuno> tru
<beuno> damn smart client
<beuno> well
<beuno> it would upload very fast
<beuno> so the behavior would differ
<beuno> thisfred, try something else, "bzr branch lp:loggerhead" or if you have a good connection, lp:bzr
<dobey> or lp:<personalproject>
<dobey> that way it's more likely that someone else didn't do it already :)
<beuno> just needs to be a lot of files
<dobey> doesn't seem like it needs to be a whole lot. like maybe 10-20 would be enough to trigger
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<thisfred> hmm, the numbers in the progress notifications are completely off too.
<thisfred> alecu: I'm very inclined to take out the progress notifications completely
<beuno> thisfred, as in, no more knowing what coming down the pipe?
<thisfred> I think started and done are useful, 68% done not so much
<thisfred> beuno: there is the unity progress bar
<thisfred> but notifications are not a good fit for this
<nessita> ok, rebooting after update
<beuno> thisfred, knowing _what_ is downloading is the thing that makes me the happiest overall
<beuno> thisfred, I care less about "done" than I do about "CoolDocument.odt is being downloaded"
<thisfred> beuno: well, the start and end messages would still show that
<beuno> oh
<beuno> then I'm happy
<fagan> mandel: yeah worked
 * fagan took a while reading the contract
<fagan> I think my day is almost over since I started at around 8:15 Irish time
<fagan> if my math is right
<mandel> fagan: leave if you feel like it, as long as you believe is correct :)
<mandel> fagan: catch u tom
<fagan> mandel: yeah will, I think it was a relatively productive day. Ill sort out the contract before I sign off anyway since I have some time left over
<fagan> just need to reply with a signed copy
<fagan> I really wish they didnt send the file as a pdf :
<fagan> :/
<fagan> wow gimp can edit them nice
<thisfred> beuno-lunch: dobey: still cannot reproduce locally. Maybe running from trunk in debug mode masks the problem :(
<fagan> crap ill have to do it in my dads house :/ im off then
<karni> fagan: why not as pdf? would you prefer jpeg's ;d ?
<karni> fagan: I had the same 'problem', no scanner handy. Visited a friend of mine heh.
<fagan> karni: well I can edit it if it was a jpeg
<karni> fagan: you need to print it and sign it, AFAIR
<fagan> I love HR lingo thought after reading down though it
<fagan> there is so much liability reducing language :)
<fagan> anyway gtg go do the scanner printing thing
<karni> take care fagan
<fagan> later karni
<nessita> dobey: so, I changed the Icon in the .desktop file for the specific section and is not being shown (despite I can use the same icon name at system level). I'll ask around about that.
<dobey> nessita: perhaps a bug in whatever parses the shortcut groups then
<nessita> dobey: tedg is just telling me that they don't support Icon in the shortcut group
<dobey> right
<ralsina> a camera works just fine as a scanner, in my experience
<dobey> ralsina: for some things, yes, but for "official documents" i wouldn't use a camera
<dobey> but then again, that's what gimp is for
<ralsina> dobey: put the document under glass, shoot without flash, it looks better than most scanners, actually
 * ralsina has a homemade book scanner anyway
<dobey> ralsina: open pdf in gimp, plug in wacom tablet, sign in gimp, print to pdf. return via email :)
<nessita> alecu, thisfred: bug #740268 and bug #740270 has been just reported by a translator
<ralsina> dobey: would work like a charm. Sign a paper, scan *that* paste in gimp, works too ;-)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 740268 in ubuntuone-client "i18n: bad plural forms: New cloud folder(s) available (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740268
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 740270 in ubuntuone-client "i18n: bad plural forms: Found %(event_count)d new cloud folders. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740270
<dobey> ralsina: yeah, but i prefer a true paperless office :)
<ralsina> ok, last step is throw away the piece of paper with your signature ;-)
<thisfred> nessita: that should already be fixed
<thisfred> dobey: do we need to reextract the .po files?
<dobey> actually, you should shred it, compact it into a cube, soak it in kerosene, and burn it
<nessita> thisfred: can you please follow up in the bug reports? like asking the reporter what version is he/she using, etc
<dobey> thisfred: what do you mean?
<thisfred> dobey: nm, nessita: no the bug reporter is right
<thisfred> nessita: Somehow there are many more messages that count stuff...
<dobey> anything that may be plural needs to use ngettext
<thisfred> dobey: yeah I know. I thought I had them all but there are more. I thought all the i18n strings were in constants at the beginning of the file, but some are in the code itself.
<nessita> can I have a couple of reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-739538/+merge/54378? (dobey, you in particular since that fixes the border thingy for u1cp)
<thisfred> beuno-lunch: problem confirmed, I'm seeing it now with the downloads. alecu: the problem is that for downloads the queue gets to two items then gets emptied and then a new download starts, so we get hundreds of notifications. We need to put more logic in the aggregator I fear :(.
<thisfred> Basically we need to keep our own event queue
<dobey> thisfred: i think you just need the timeout, don't think you need another queue to manage
<thisfred> dobey: yes we do if we want to say 'foo.bar and N other files finished downloading'
<thisfred> well we need to keep the filename and a counter, hopefully not a whole queue yeah
<dobey> thisfred: well you need a count
<dobey> but not a whole queue :)
<alecu> thisfred, right: the best way would be to have a small timeout after the "queue done" event, and not do the queue done processing if another download starts.
<dobey> oh dear dell, where is my laptop
<dobey> i think i need to reboot after firefox ate all my ram :(
<dobey> brb
<beuno> thisfred, happy  you saw it, sad it's hard to fix
<beuno> thisfred, do you also see "ready" and "syncing" flipping back and forth all that time in the control panel?
<thisfred> beuno: didn't look at the cp but that would make sense. They are all separate downloads as far as sd is concerned.
<dobey> yay free ram
<dobey> wow
<dobey> i don't even have much running, and already a gig in use :(
<thisfred> nessita: alecu: * NEEDSREVIEW http://pad.lv/740270 http://pad.lv/740268 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/more-plurals-fixes/+merge/54388
<dobey> thisfred: we must do something about this obsession of yours
<alecu> thisfred, ack
<thisfred> dobey: why? :) I put in my todo file what I'm doing or going to do. Why not paste that when I need to convey the same information?
<thisfred> typing is for typewriters
<dobey> thisfred: shortened URLs give no context or meaning to what they are
<dobey> and CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR KICKING :)
<thisfred> dobey: pad.lv is the launchpad shortener, created especially for linking to bugs. And you can always click the link if you're brave enough ;)
<dobey> Given the current political situation in Latvia, I'd rather not click .lv URLs.
<thisfred> dobey: all caps is used for todo status in orgmode. Since most of us use it in the stand up already, I don't see why it's a problem ;)
<dobey> also you could just not paste the bugs as well as the merge proposal, since it should have the bugs listed in it anyway
<dobey> most of us == you
<thisfred> sure, but that'd be work :)
<dobey> nobody else uses orgmode
<thisfred> <dobey> λ DONE: checking half of #733327, reviews
<thisfred>  λ TODO: install half of bug #733327, install Ubuntu on new laptop
<thisfred>  λ BLCK: Delivery of new laptop.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 733327 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Notify user of missing MP3 support (affects: 1) (heat: 354)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733327
<dobey> and nobody else pastes 20 line status blocks
<thisfred> dobey: I mean all caps for todo status
<thisfred> dobey: and yes they do if you include the ubottu feedback
<dobey> thisfred: yes, but it's 4 characters in a timely and relevant disucssion.
<dobey> pasting only the URL is not more work
<dobey> it is less
<dobey> for one, it's probably already in yoru paste buffer, since you probably just pasted it in emacs anyway
<thisfred> fair enough :)
<thisfred> * TODO: annoy dobey less
<thisfred> or should that be INPROGRESS... hmm, at this point probably not....
<dobey> and http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/000000 seems short enough already. granted, there are some usability issues in launchpad bugs which do make that not necessarily go to what you want
<ubot4`> dobey: Error: Bug #0 is private.
<dobey> thank you ubot4`
<thisfred> dobey: thx, fixed in r927
<dobey> yay laptop is here
<thisfred> alecu: what are your thoughts on getting rid of the % progress messages altogether? With the awesome progress bar in place they're not that useful. I wish we had a better way to do it in non-unity, but I don't think notifications are good for this purpose. It is not an "event" that 60 seconds have gone by without down/uploads completing...
<thisfred> merry new laptop
<dobey> we have notifications for partial downloads?
<thisfred> every 60 seconds it says: N% completed
<dobey> eww
<dobey> get rid of it :)
<ralsina> make that 2 hours or so
<nessita> ok, I need to have (a late) lunch
<nessita> ralsina: wanna do a couple of reviews?
<ralsina> nessita: in 5', sure!
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/no-more-clientdefs/+merge/54376 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-739538/+merge/54378
<ralsina> post them, I'll get to them
 * nessita -> lunch
<nessita> ivanka: hey there! have you, by any chance, reviewed the email I sent a few hours ago?
<ivanka> nessita: hey - not got to it yet, but I will get to it today!
<nessita> ivanka: thanks
<achiang> hello, i'm on maverick and not sure what i need to do in order to get U1 to actually sync my folders (i told it to sync ~/Music about 2 hours ago, and nothing seems to be happening)
<achiang> looking at the U1 preferences panel, i've clicked on "restart" and "connect" several times, but no results
<achiang> and it claims it is disconnected
<achiang> otoh, u1-syncd is taking 50% of my CPU
<achiang> in top
<achiang> and i hear the hdd churning
<ralsina> achiang: it's getting the metadata from your 100GB of data, I suspect
<ralsina> achiang: could take a while
<achiang> ralsina: ah, ok. interestingly, the folder structure already appears in the web interface
<achiang> well, it appeared 2 hours ago, according to the web
<ralsina> achiang: yes, the folders work quickly, I don'tthink anyone has tried 100GB before :-)
<achiang> ralsina: heh. it's actually only ~60GB
<achiang> ;)
<ralsina> And depending on the version of u1 you have, there has been a 100x improvement of speed in that area
<achiang> ralsina: nod. still on maverick here
<achiang> ii  ubuntuone-client                      1.4.5-0ubuntu1
<ralsina> sadly I don'tknow what version got tritcask (the speed improvement)
<verterok> ralsina: I think it's 1.5.x (natty)
<beuno> achiang, use the nightlies: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/nightlies
<ralsina> achiang: so that's going to take a while
<verterok> ralsina: also, maverick and lucid nightlies
<achiang> no worries. i think i was simply curious what to expect. i did find the FAQ that says, "why is it taking so long for my files to sync" but i got confused when i saw the folder structure appear, but iftop(1) told me that nothing was actually getting uploaded
<ralsina> yes, if it churns but nothing moves, it's usually the metadata
<ralsina> nessita: +1 & +1 == +1 (weird!)
<nessita> ralsina: ?
<achiang> is there a way to stop the u1-syncd?
<achiang> not seeing it in the preferences panel
<ralsina> nessita: stupid joke, but you got 2 +1s on your branches
<nessita> ah! :-)
 * achiang goes with kill -9
<ralsina> achiang: excellent choice sir
<achiang> <- super sysadmin skillz, right here
<fagan> ralsina: I have wiki access
 * fagan just got back from sending in the contract
<ralsina> fagan: congrats :-)
<fagan> yeah so now I know everything muhahahah
<ralsina> fagan: you will be coding mostly on windows, so basically there is no useful info on the wiki for you ;-)
<fagan> I know but the sprint info and the IRC info...etc is in there
<ralsina> fagan: important, sprint info
<fagan> so I can help myself there
<ralsina> https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuOne/WindowsSprint
<ralsina> fagan: check the travel agent stuff there
<ralsina> also, interns are required to buy beer for management stuff, that's also on the iki somewhere, but I don't have the link handy
<ralsina> but ask anyone, it's all true
<ralsina> s/stuff/staff and s/iki/wiki/
<fagan> hah ill make the coffee no promises on the beer :P
<ralsina> fagan: ok, noone ever falls for that one. I need better intern traps.
<fagan> Em I presume Ireland is included in the UK/isle of man
<ralsina> fagan: surely
<ralsina> fagan: but your geography never made any sense to me
<ralsina> fagan: I always suspected you just want to send multiple teams to the world cup
<fagan> its more politics than geography
<thisfred> a bold geopolitical statement :)
<fagan> ill sort the flights and all tomorrow morning
 * fagan needs an excuse not to work :D
<ralsina> fagan: ok, cool
<fagan> (very much kiddinghehe)
<ralsina> fagan: besides, it's late enough for you already, isn'tit?
<karni> ralsina: don't spoil him!
<karni> fagan: back to work :D
<fagan> its like 6:30
<karni> it's 7:40 PM here ;D
<karni> but that's just me ;) relax fagan :D
<ralsina> karni: I am luring him. Once he's in... snap!
 * karni chuckles
<fagan> damn those intern traps
<thisfred> beuno: I filed bug #740377 about the spammy notifications. Follow progress there as it happens, if you're interested
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 740377 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Too many download notifications (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740377
 * fagan is nimble enough to escape
<ralsina> karni: besides noone else has your buttocks of steel and can be so many hours sitting in front of the computer
<karni> fagan: I've been once suspected of slacking off (after 16 hours of coding or so ;D ) // naturally I'm telling this as a joke
<karni> ralsina: hahahah
<karni> I loved this team before I even joined, but this is getting better every hour :D
<thisfred> oh yeah: welcome to the team karni :)
<fagan> *cough* *cough* *cough*
 * thisfred slacked off on greeting his new teammate
<karni> thanks thisfred ! ^ ^
<karni> thisfred: perfectly fine (you owe me a beer >_< )
<karni> xD
<thisfred> fagan: I already said welcome to you or didn't I? :D
<fagan> thisfred: hah I dont remember I just was trying to be funny :P
<thisfred> karni: and you shall have one
 * fagan tries and fails sometimes
<beuno> thisfred, cool, thanks
<karni> thisfred: I'm in a mood of buying everyone a beer
<karni> ok, I'm back to stuff /me slacks of on irc, not good
<fagan> karni: hold that mood till I find you
<karni> fagan: hehe
<thisfred> fagan: we shall get along famously then ;) Anyway you'll get a beer too, which is the important part
<fagan> yay
<fagan> free beer
<karni> as in free speech!
<karni> ok seriously. I'm back to work.
<thisfred> dobey: could you rereview https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/more-plurals-fixes/+merge/54388 plz? :)
<fagan> ralsina: What date do I say im leaving london on?
<fagan> it wasnt on the wiki
<dobey> thisfred: i was asking about the cloud thing
<thisfred> dobey: I understand, but since I did not introduce this in this branch, nor was it part of the bugs that it is meant to fix, I would like to not hold this one up
<thisfred> dobey: you can always file a new bug ;)
 * fagan realised he is working whoops
<dobey> alecu: can you fix the conflicts in your fix-activity-journal-names branch?
<ralsina> fagan: the sprint is from the 11th to the 15th
<ralsina> you can leave whenever you want after evening of the 15th
<ralsina> but canonical only pys hotel until then ;-)
<thisfred> including the night of the 15th though, right? :)
<dobey> fagan: like uds, you probably want to arrive sunday before and leave saturday after
<ralsina> thisfred: yes, night of the 15th included. I hope ;-)
<ralsina> yes, arrive on sunday, leave on saturday
<ralsina> is the usual modus operandi
<nessita> DanRabbit: hey there!
<nessita> DanRabbit: do you have some time for me and the control panel?
<DanRabbit> nessita: hey yea no problem
<fagan> dobey: thats cool with me
 * fagan likes to hang out and see the sights
<fagan> oh hi DanRabbit
<nessita> DanRabbit: so, I just replied to your messaging menu comment. Could you please see if that makes the issue clearer?
<DanRabbit> nessita: okay no problem
<DanRabbit> fagan: sup dude?
<fagan> DanRabbit: not much man started at canonical today :)
<fagan> anything up with you?
<DanRabbit> fagan: sweetness. congrats
<DanRabbit> fagan: LOTS. between Canonical and elementary I'm up to my ears in FOSS :p
<fagan> I had a go at postler
<fagan>  its nice :)
<DanRabbit> thanks
<DanRabbit> we just did a nice bug fix update
<DanRabbit> lots of issues to work out
<fagan> yeah well its only new so everything is a release at a time
<fagan> but still death to evolution!!!
<DanRabbit> hehe
<DanRabbit> one piece at a time
 * fagan just realised that statement could be quoted out of context
<dobey> fagan: what is this, church?
<DanRabbit> we still need calendar and tasks I think
<DanRabbit> and of course we need U1 integration with Dexter ;)
<fagan> Hehe id help but im working on the windows port
<fagan> although couch=awesome sauce
<DanRabbit> haha
<DanRabbit> nessita: I do agree with you that adding a fixed padding is a hack, but I'm not sure there's anything else we can do to make the spacing even :/
<nessita> DanRabbit: what about adding a bigger separation between the frames + the 12px border to the main window itself?
<DanRabbit> yea it might help, but no matter what we have that indentation :p
<nessita> DanRabbit: right. From my POV, having the fram border solves that (and is more beautiful, but hey, I'm a developer)
<nessita> frame*
<DanRabbit> haha
<DanRabbit> yea I can understand that :p
<nessita> DanRabbit: so, conclusions? :-)
<DanRabbit> well the frame style is deprecated from HIG :p so I would want to avoid that for that reason
<DanRabbit> but I can also understand wanted to keep the code clean
<DanRabbit> so I'm unsure what the proper solution would be
<ralsina> the frames do look dated, but currently it looks sloppy. good I am just a manager ;-)
<DanRabbit> lol
<nessita> DanRabbit: my first choice would be to have the buttons be as wide as needed to have the legend fit in them, but not to have them equally wide
<nessita> DanRabbit: that will remove the visual effect we're seeing now
<nessita> but you don't want that, right? :-/
<DanRabbit> but that is also counter to HIG, and IMHO worse than using the frames :p
<nessita> secondly, we could, as you mentioned in the email, restore those buttons to be link buttons
<nessita> and not regular buttons
 * beuno pokes DanRabbit in the eye for being so rough on the OMG! Ubuntu post
 * beuno runs away
<DanRabbit> beuno: :(
<beuno> DanRabbit, we still love you and still want things to be awesome though!
<DanRabbit> nessita: if they were left aligned and not center aligned it might work. But the buttons do help define the bounding box imo
<nessita> DanRabbit: only if you have no frame border :-D
<DanRabbit> nessita: lol I'm just trying to follow HIG here >.<
<nessita> DanRabbit: you keep mentioning HIG, I better google that to keep up with you ;-)
<nessita> HIG‎ - Hartford Financial Services
<DanRabbit> nessita: http://library.gnome.org/devel/hig-book/stable/
<nessita> ah! human interface guidelines
<DanRabbit> GNOME Human Interface Guidelines
<nessita> DanRabbit: right
<dobey> the things that were link buttons before are still like link buttons now, they just have a visible border now
<DanRabbit> dobey: yes, that is another issue altogether >.<
<nessita> DanRabbit: why that's another issue? :-/ that's what you wanted
<dobey> sigh my wifi and bluetooth aren't working :(
<DanRabbit> I don't think they should be links at all. I think they should be buttons.
<DanRabbit> but that's just me :p
<dobey> no, that's what i said
<dobey> but nessita didn't implement it when i told her how to do it :)
<nessita> dobey, DanRabbit: if clicking a button will lead you to a browser, you *have* to use a link button. That's why the toolkit has a LinkButton for.
<dobey> nessita: no you don't
<nessita> we can argue about not using linkbuttons if you re not being redirected to a browser, but that's another plate
<dobey> gtk+ has a link button because someone wrote a link button and submitted a patch
<dobey> in python, using a link button instead of a regular button saves you one line of code :)
<DanRabbit> IMHO, linkbuttons should only be used either inline with text or when there is a space concern.
<DanRabbit> they really break any sort of grid you might have going on, and they are harder to read.
<DanRabbit> when every single button in the UI is bright orange and has an underline.... to me that doesn't seem right
<dobey> i think gtk+ label has support for embedded links now anyway
<dobey> and breaking up widgets to insert a buton for a link in the middle of some text is bad for a bunch of other reaosns anyway :)
<achiang> hello, i just updated my maverick install to use the u1 nightlies ppa, and the preferences app seems to have gone away
<nessita> DanRabbit: anyways, let's try to converge to a sane, quick solution. I will try the 12px border to the main window itself and share a screenshot with you
<achiang> it looks like there should be something in the indicator area, but if there's supposed to be an icon, it is corrupt
<nessita> achiang: yes, you should also install ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<dobey> achiang: you need to install ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk also
<nessita> achiang: that will bring the GTK UI back
<achiang> ah, ok
<achiang> ok, i installed it, and then launched it from the menubar -- it showed a dimmed, greyed out screen for about 45 seconds before the UI responded
<achiang> perhaps this is due to the fact that i just asked it to sync ~250GB of data
<ralsina> 250GB? yikes
<ralsina> I thought it was only 60GB :-)
<dobey> could be. might be some heavy disk i/o happening
<achiang> ralsina: my new job is stress tester. ;)
<achiang> dobey: any data i could collect for you?
<achiang> hm, not reproducible. quitting then reloading shows a quite responsive UI
<dobey> achiang: probably not. your computer was probably io-bound at the time it happened, and caused the app to sit in diskwait for a bit
<achiang> dobey: ok, without having looked at any of the code whatsoever, i won't make inane suggestions about a threaded UI. :)
<nessita> DanRabbit: we can't add a general 12px border to the main window. Inside the main window, we're using a custom widget called GreyableBin (borrowed from ubiquity), and that will not cover the border we're adding. I can share a screenshot to explain myself better
<DanRabbit> ah okay.. that's not good
<DanRabbit> any way to add the border inside that widget?
<nessita> DanRabbit: http://ubuntuone.com/p/izR/
<nessita> DanRabbit: let me see
<nessita> we need to fall back to adding the border to each panel (overview and management screen)
<nessita> DanRabbit: but this will bring another issue:
<DanRabbit> : (#thisiswhywecanthavenicethings
<nessita> DanRabbit: when I reviewed the UI with ivanka (back in Dallas), she specifically asked that the folder and device listing will not have any border
<DanRabbit> O.o
<nessita> so we can't set borders directly in the management panel
<nessita> we can, nor sure if we should
<nessita> DanRabbit: alors? :-)
<DanRabbit> ?
<nessita> DanRabbit: how shall we proceed with this border thingy?
<DanRabbit> I don't know tbh
<DanRabbit> this is kind of a mess now
<nessita> right
<thisfred> alecu, is there a reason we don't use super in the __init__ of Timer and DeadlineTimer in status_aggregator? Are twisted deferred old style classes?
<DanRabbit> It's hard to go back and adhere to HIG after everything has been coded :p
<nessita> DanRabbit: in the mean time, how can I test your changes to the light-themes? I'm removing some unused code (some event boxes to be precise) and I don;'t wanna break your stuff
<DanRabbit> nessita: you can pull lp:light-themes and use Ambiance from there :)
<nessita> DanRabbit: how can I use the Ambience from there? (I've never done that)
<nessita> I laready have the branch
<DanRabbit> nessita: rename the folder "Ambiance" to "Ambiance-test" or something and place it in /usr/share/themes/
<nessita> ack
<DanRabbit> or you can place it in ~/.themes/
<nessita> too late :-)
<DanRabbit> :p
<nessita> DanRabbit: ok, so I'm using your theme and the background for the overview banner does not have the dark background
<nessita> DanRabbit: wanna a screenshot?
<DanRabbit> hmm, as of the latest nightly it works here
<DanRabbit> naw I believe you :p
<alecu> thisfred, I think there was a reason, yes... I need to go afk, but I'll let you know in a few minutes.
<thisfred> alecu: nm, looks like they are, or at least pylint thinks so
<nessita> DanRabbit: I had to remove en event box behind that banner because it was changing the backround of the image, thus making look that screen ugly
<DanRabbit> nessita: that's probably what broke it ;)
<nessita> DanRabbit: maybe your theme was depending on having that event box in place?
<DanRabbit> yes, it does it's theming by crawling the widget tree
<nessita> DanRabbit: can we, somehow, not depend on the widgets layout but using names or something similar? (I know almost nothing about theming)
<DanRabbit> Yes we can do that
<nessita> DanRabbit: do you need widget names to be set with set_name() or the name I set in the glade file as identifier is enough?
<DanRabbit> nessita: whatever you did for the modebutton seems to work :)
<dobey> nessita: setting a widget's name in glade is the same as widget_set_name () on it in code
<nessita> dobey: sadly, is not :-/ (due to a bug)
<nessita> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pygtk/+bug/507739
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 507739 in pygtk (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 15 other projects) "Widget names not set when using GtkBuilder (affects: 10) (dups: 6) (heat: 140)" [Low,Invalid]
<nessita> dobey: you can try building something very simple and getting the name prop
<dobey> eh
<zatan> Hi can anyone look at this, and tell me why SHARE... is shaded https://dl.dropbox.com/u/15409857/IMAG0153.jpg
<ralsina> EODfor me. Fave a nice evening!
<ralsina> EOD for me. Have a nice evening! (jeez)
<dobey> zatan: i can't tell what you're right-clicking on, so no
<nessita> DanRabbit: so, I need your help on this. I'm using your latest theme and the buttons are not properly styled for me
<DanRabbit> uh-oh
<nessita> how can I help debug?
<DanRabbit> nessita: so this is the widget matching I use "widget "*ManagementPanel.GtkVBox.GtkEventBox.GtkVBox.GtkHBox*GtkHButtonBox*ModeRight*"         style "mode-right""
<DanRabbit> I can probably simplify that
<nessita> DanRabbit: can you directly set the style to any widget called "ModeLeft"?
<nessita> DanRabbit: or any button whose name is ModeLeft?
<DanRabbit> nessita: try rev 71 from lp:light-themes
<nessita> this worked "*ManagementPanel*ModeLeft*"
<nessita> ack
<nessita> DanRabbit: I will play with this and propose a branch for the light-themes
<nessita> DanRabbit: did you push your changes? I'm getting No revisions to pull.
<DanRabbit> nessita: it might just not have hit bzr yet ;p
<DanRabbit> try again
<nessita> re pulling...
<thisfred> alecu: when you come back: I don't understand the difference between the Timer and the DeadlineTimer: It seems the DeadlineTimer calls its callbacks after delay and then again after timeout?
<nessita> DanRabbit: nopes, it does not work
<DanRabbit> o rly
<DanRabbit> interesting
<nessita> (I updated to revno 71 and move the files to /usr/share/themes/Ambiance)
<DanRabbit> nessita: did you reload your theme as well?
<nessita> DanRabbit: meaning?
<nessita> (BTW, what's with the *ubuntuone* prefixes?)
<DanRabbit> nessita: either log in/out, or switch to another theme and switch back
<DanRabbit> nessita: I want to make sure that I'm matching the correct application. If not, it could cause problems for other apps
<nessita> ack
<DanRabbit> nessita: okay try rev 72 :p
<nessita> DanRabbit: this worked "*ubuntuone*ManagementPanel*ModeLeft*"
<nessita> (ie, removing the GtkHButtonBox)
<DanRabbit> oh I see I wonder if that's changed
<nessita> DanRabbit: no reloading was needed, though the button text is not white
<nessita> is dark, so it can't be read
<nessita> DanRabbit: and no, I haven't removed any button box (was there one there? /me checks)
<DanRabbit> nessita: yes, I use the buttonbox to apply the text color fix
<nessita> ok, I made it work with:
<nessita> widget "*ubuntuone*ManagementPanel*Button"                                style "mode-button"
<nessita> widget "*ubuntuone*ManagementPanel*ModeLeft*"                             style "mode-left"
<nessita> widget "*ubuntuone*ManagementPanel*ModeRight*"                            style "mode-right"
<nessita> but that screws up the rest of the buttons
<DanRabbit> right
 * nessita fixes
<nessita> DanRabbit: ok, I think I got it, I will try to propose a branch for you to review for the rc file
<nessita> and confirmed that the button box is still there
<nessita> but I will set a name to it
<DanRabbit> okay that would fix it for sure
<alecu> thisfred, the Timer can be reset forever, and The DeadlineTimer can be reset only up to the given timeout.
<alecu> thisfred, both can't use super because they inherit from Deferred, so they are "old style classes"
<thisfred> right
<thisfred> I need the timer then
<thisfred> I think I see how to use it
<thisfred> though it does not work yet, so obviously I've done it wrong :)
<alecu> thisfred, regarding lint checking in ubuntuone-client, I suggest you use "make check", because I think that's what's being used by tarmac
<alecu> thisfred, I think that uses pyflakes, so that explains why you get "super" related errors with pylint.
<alecu> and I'm pretty sure a lot more errors would show up :P
<dobey> there are a LOT more pylint warnings in u1client, yes
<thisfred> yeah I know :)
<dobey> later all
<thisfred> yeah, need to walk the dog. bbl I think I'm close with the notification-despamification
<nessita> DanRabbit: ping
<nessita> DanRabbit: I proposed https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/light-themes/tweak/+merge/54429 for merging, and I also mdae some tweaks to the control panel itself to have the style applied cleanly
<thisfred> alecu, if you're still here: I have this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/584012/ and the callbacks are added and reset properly, it looks like, but somehow never fire...
<thisfred> nm, I got it, wrong signature on the callback...
#ubuntuone 2011-03-23
<adorilson> hi, folks
<achiang> should i be seeing lots of "2011-03-22 18:46:10,676 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - DEBUG - Unlink" messages in syncdaemon.log if i have not actually deleted anything locally?
<adorilson> If I have a public file, and changed it, still is valid the previous URL?
<karni> Good morning ubuntuone!
<duanedesign> hello karni
<karni> hi duanedesign !
<duanedesign> karni: do you use git?
<karni> duanedesign: only when I need, but 'basics' is even much said
<duanedesign> yeah
<karni> duanedesign: why? :)
<karni> I mainly use bzr
<duanedesign> I just signed up for a github account
<duanedesign> I use bzr too
<karni> Aha
<karni> welcome fagan
<duanedesign> was just curious if anyone else had a github account
<duanedesign> and if anyone had used bzr-git
<karni> duanedesign: oh, I'm quite sure at least a few do. it's not just common to throw it around perhaps :)
<karni> uuuu there's something such as bzr-git ?
<duanedesign> lol
<fagan> hey karni
<duanedesign> morning fagan
 * duanedesign needs to go make tea
<karni> duanedesign: git (as you know), is very popular. quite often I pull/peek something on github for my android-needs
 * fagan was just setting up irssi since empathy doesnt allow password protected IRC servers 
<karni> hah! irssi ftw!
<fagan> morning duanedesign
<duanedesign> karni: I have only pulled from git, never used it to push to
<fagan> yeah im on canonical IRC now
<karni> duanedesign: yea, same here :D
<karni> fagan: as an intern? cool.. I've been contracting for previous two months, and I didn't have that pleasure back then :)
<karni> all in all, they try to be very transparent (which I like!) and keep discussions public whenever possible
<fagan> karni: yeah interns are internal I think (see what I did there)
<karni> heheheh
<fagan> yeah I know thats really cool
<karni> fagan: so anyway, how did you end up on internship at Canonical? did you apply for internship of some sort?
 * karni is curious
 * fagan wonders if this should be in a pm 
<karni> why not, go ahead :)
<fagan> Yeah it should be
 * fagan is running on like 10 hours sleep and fizzy cola harribo so is ready for work or bench pressing a car
<karni> hehe
<mandel> morning all!
<fagan> mandel: ok done what do you want me to work on today?
<mandel> fagan: are you in the lp team already?
<fagan> mandel: nope need chipaca to add me
<fagan> or chipaca to give the go ahead to ralsina to do it
<fagan> (I think)
<fagan> This was before I had access to everything else
<mandel> fagan: ok, lets start with the following, you will take care of the installer, that includes the full flow that the design team gave us
<fagan> Ok cool ill work on implementing the screens today then
<fagan> thats ok by me
<mandel> fagan: so the plan is the following, today you would be able to write a dialog, with no logic in it
<fagan> yep thats what I was thinking there :)
<mandel> fagan: can we do a quick mumble of skype so I can explain some things, there are some screen that we will be reusing
<fagan> mandel: sure give me 5 mins and ill get mumble up
<mandel> fagan: you have the canonical server set up?
<fagan> mandel: nope but shouldnt take 5 mins
<fagan> ah skype would be quicker
<mandel> fagan: so, skype then?
<fagan> yep
 * mandel connects
<fagan> mandel: who was it that I ask for updating the mockups again? /me doesnt think they are logged into IRC
<mandel> fagan: clarita.. but she seems not to be here yet
<fagan> mandel: yeah figured
<fagan> ill ping when she comes online
<fagan> I have enough just to work anyway
<karni> aquarius: I've talked to beuno about wifi radio switching on and impact on the battery life. Do you think that the choice of: 15", 30", 1h, 0.5day, daily -- would be sufficient for the periodic sync? These values are from inexact alarms, which should have positive impact on the battery.
<aquarius> karni, this is for checking for and downloading new versions of starred files?
<karni> aquarius: ATM it's 5", 30", 1h, 3h, 6h, daily (VS what I just wrote 15", 30", 1h, 0.5day, daily )
<karni> aquarius: exactly
<aquarius> is it possible to say "check and download for a new version of this particular starred file right now"?
<aquarius> (that is: override the periodic thing for one go?)
<karni> aquarius: the easiest way would be to unstarr and starr, so yes, but I can definitely make that more clear for the user (instead of unstar+star)
<karni> wait, scratch that. starred element is downloaded immediately
<karni> aquarius: anyway, yes, I can definitely do that override.
<karni> aquarius: In such case inexact alarms would be fine then.
<karni> aquarius: I was just thinking if the gratulity was sufficient. But that definitely will positively impact the battery.
<karni> The user doesn't mind if it's 13" or 16" as long as it's around 15" which he set, for instance.
<karni> We can later add something between 1h and 0.5 day if that'll be advisable, but it won't use the inexact alarms which are preferred.
<aquarius> What I think is that if you can long-press and "check now" on a file, then there's no need to poll every 15 minutes. Hourly would be fine, in my opinion.
<aquarius> beuno may have other thoughts, though.
<karni> aquarius: You're right. Since it's just one option more and no hassle, I'll add those inexact alarms and the "check now" option, and we'll go ahead form there.
<rye> mornings
<karni> good day rye
<fagan> morning rye
<fagan> mandel: 2 screens done
<mandel> fagan: nice :)
 * fagan feels like a visual designer pro right now :P
<fagan> actually mandel im onto the sign me in/dont have an account bit
<mandel> fagan: ignore those unti later, we will sue the ubuntu_sso.qt.guy code :)
<fagan> yeah I know :)
<mandel> he, not guy but gui :P
<karni> Ok, this is retarded. For the n-th time I want a Java switch block with long, but it supports integer only. doh!
<JamesTait> Another bright and sunny morning, good day everyone!
<karni> JamesTait: Ineed it's a nice, sunny morning! Good day James
<clarita> ping fagan
<karni> aquarius: my 'definitely' isn't so definitely any more. I've implemented the inexact alarms, which is cool. Now the thing about checking an update to the file
<karni> aquarius: That was possible with NodeStates before. We're generations-only now, so what I could do is
<karni> 1) check the generation of the volume, 2) request the delta if it's new, and 3) possibly redownload the file, if there's a new version
<karni> aquarius: question is, is it all worth it if we already have whole volume sync in place. on one hand, I know what you mean, on the other, we already have "Download" functionality on a per-file basis. however
<karni> if we want to *sync* one file, what we would do at the moment is fire the sync for a whole volume, alternatively limiting it to this one file.
<karni> aquarius: let me know what you think, because this looks a little heavy as for a single file operation. but there's no other way then request the listVolumes and optionally getDelta
<karni> /s/then/than
<karni> aquarius: I liked the Query method, which I could ask for a single file meta, but AFAIR it's being deprecated in favour of getDeta
<aquarius> karni, otp
<karni> aquarius: sure np
<karni> __lucio__: Hi Lucio, correct me if I'm wrong. Are we deprecating the Query command in favour of getDelta? (Query as in: ask for meta of a single file)
<fagan> oh clarita your on
<fagan> irssi didnt colour the window with the ping
<ralsina> mandel: ping?
<ralsina> fagan: *cough*use quassel*cough*
<mandel> ralsina: pong
<ralsina> mandel: looks like we have a new designer!
<fagan> ralsina: can you use quassel with screen? :P
<mandel> ralsina: although about to tae the beast out :)
<ralsina> fagan: you don't *need* to use quassel with screen.
<mandel> ralsina: yes, looks like it :)
<clarita> fagan I'm here!
<mandel> I'm trying to put something together that they can use to take a look of what we have atm
<ralsina> mandel: ok, that's what I was about to ask you to do. Good! :-)
<mandel> ralsina: it it was that easy ;) right now ti would crashes telling you the service aint running hehe
<mandel> wow, that is awful spelling right there :)
<ralsina> fagan: if I give you an account on my quassel core, then you can have as many instances of quassel running as you want on all devices you want, and they all show the same stuff.
<ralsina> mandel: yes, impressive spelling
<ralsina> mandel: well, that will be a short meeting ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: good those are the ones I like, need to go to walk the beast, bbl
 * mandel walking beast
<fagan> clarita: cool so im stuck on a few screens or bits of screens. First of all the first two should be swapped on the mockup because windows doesnt let you do it the other way. The second bits are the sync windows that have folders that are populated by checking the window, we will have to use a widget for them.
<fagan> and I forget what mandel was saying specifically but something didnt make sense when we looked at them quickly earlier today
 * fagan has most of them done already roughly 
<mandel> fagan, clarita: I need to go to walk the dog skype/mumble when I'm back?
<fagan> mandel: yep
<clarita> fagan: ok for the first point, for the second you mean the check boxes which select/deselect folders?
<fagan> im going on break at 1 UTC myself :)
<clarita> mandel: ok
<fagan> yep
<clarita> mandel fagan OK let's chat when you are both back
<ralsina> mandel, fagan: I want to listen, ping me please
<fagan> ralsina: is it for my hot accent :)
<karni> ivanka: hey ivanka! has it been somebody from you working on mockups/design related to the Android app I'm working on?
<karni> ivanka: *from your team
<ralsina> fagan: ha! No, I am curious.
<mandel> ralsina: cotilla!
<ralsina> mandel: yes!
<mandel> correveydile!
<fagan> ralsina: cool
<mandel> tha one is a village one hehe
<ralsina> mandel: I don't run that much. I just tell him on the phone ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: I'll ping you
<fagan> Oh I only have 2 left
<fagan> other than the bits that I have to wait for help on
 * fagan thought it was going really slow but was wrong :)
<ralsina> nessita: +1 with comment
<fagan> I might get it done before lunch and I thought the entire thing would take all day
<ralsina> fagan: cool, so we terminate your contract for... next monday? ;-)
<ralsina> fagan: qt's designer is that good, isn't it?
<nessita> ralsina: good comments! I thought I had to fix something :-)
<fagan> ralsina: yeah its awesome the only thing that I have to do after I get the layouts right is just reize everything
<ralsina> nessita: well, the alignment of the buttons in the account page is my personal hate in the UI, but what the heck, I am not a designer.
<ralsina> nessita: also, I did not measure that it has 12px padding all around ;)
<nessita> ralsina: I concur. But you read Daniel yesterday
<ralsina> nessita: yes, so if he wants it to look that way, we should add a tooltip that says "Daniel Foré aligned these" ;-)
<ralsina> fagan: yeah, the old "stretch things around to see if they look too ugly" waggle
<nessita> ralsina: hehehe
 * nessita proposes that branch
<fagan> ralsina: well mockups are never exactly what the stuff looks like since something can be sized in the mockup but look really weird
 * fagan got a lot of that in his VB project in 2nd year 
<fagan> (NOTE: never use VB its bad)
 * ralsina will start a new ubuntu derivative where every technical and design decision will be based on a single question: will it piss off enough people?
<ralsina> fagan: have not used it since... VB 1.0 I think.
<fagan> ralsina: I think my college like to use it as a form of torture
<ralsina> So, close button on the left? Yes. No icons on desktop? yes. Qt everywhere but no KDE? yes. And so on.
<ralsina> fagan: they use it becuse it's easy. It said so in the box, when software came in boxes.
<fagan> ralsina: yeah id say glade is easier than VB since you dont have to handle the resizing of windows manually
<ralsina> all music stores and affiliate codes sendmoney to Khadaffi? Yes.
<ralsina> fagan: latest VB.Net have layout managers of some kind
<nessita> can I have a second review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/borders-and-some-other-yerbas/+merge/54431, please?
<fagan> ralsina: yeah we werent exactly allowed to use that
<ralsina> fagan: but it's different worlds really, on Windows it was considered BAD ui design to have resizable dialogs
<fagan> and its comparable to the java layout manager
<fagan> *managers
<fagan> ralsina: yeah well I like resizing things sometimes :)
<ralsina> well, it was not a smart policy but it was the policy :-)
<karni> CardinalFang: hey there! how's it going?
<ev> anyone else getting stuck in a redirection loop to edge.u1?
<thisfred> nessita, ralsina, alecu, dobey, others:  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/tune-notifications/+merge/54510
<nessita> ev: yes, is a known issue is being taken care of
<ev> nessita: ah, thanks!
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> thisfred: on it! mayt I trade it for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/borders-and-some-other-yerbas/+merge/54431 ?
<thisfred> nessita: sure thing!
<ralsina> if anyone else can do the second review on thisfred's branch, I appreciate it. If you don't, you are mean, but I will do it in about 30'
<nessita> thisfred: I would increase the 5 second threshold to something bigger. Like 15 or 20
<thisfred> nessita: test it first though: I have not been able to trigger the 5
<nessita> thisfred: oki
<thisfred> and setting it to 20 means people will only get the notification 20 seconds after the queue is done, which makes the service seem slower than it is
<nessita> ah, I missunderstood what the 5 seconds were for
<thisfred> nessita: yeah, it does not mean notifications every 5 seconds. Unless it behaves very differently for slow connections
<thisfred> In which case I'm happy to increase it
<CardinalFang> Hi karni.  Okay.
<nessita> thisfred: turning laptop on now...
<karni> CardinalFang: b'euno told me you're working on the media-sync now, and I'm feeling like I left you all alone. do you need any help with that?
<CardinalFang> karni, actually, I'm trying to figure out specifics of how to make the Ubuntu One/Pictures directory now.  I have the parent node ID, and name, and I expect to do something like  eventQueue.push(Message.obtain(null, R.string.CMD_MAKEDIR, args))  where  MsgArgs args  has all the pieces to send to  MakeDir(RequestQueue, volumeId, parentId, name, marker, path) .  But, MsgArgs doesn't support most of those values yet, so I'm questioning
<CardinalFang> myself.
<karni> CardinalFang: oh, no you're perfectly right. it's possible becase I've been filling up the MsgArgs class on the fly, whenever I needed to populate new fields
<karni> 1 sec
<CardinalFang> karni, okay.  I'll add what i need there then.
<karni> CardinalFang: I see some "Marker" leftovers, you can safey ignore that. If you allow, I'll clean this up. Don't wanna intrude the code you're using, though.
<karni> I'll happilly prepare the ground.
<karni> *grounds
<karni> CardinalFang: I implemented the sync as inexact alarms now. Should I push or propose?
<CardinalFang> karni, propose.
<karni> ack
<nessita> thisfred: I made a bzr branch within Ubuntu One and nothing happened! but is not you, is syncdaemon, the folder hasn't been detetced
<karni> CardinalFang: by the way -- I'm trying to keep the android:versionCode equal to revision number. A versioning convention that I took on.
<thisfred> nessita: that's strange, maybe the servers are flaking out again?
<nessita> thisfred: is worse, syncdaemon hasn't detect the folder. Checking with chicharreros now
<thisfred> nessita: that's not with my branch though, right?
<nessita> thisfred: nopes, system syncdaemon inside just booted laptop
<thisfred> right
<karni> CardinalFang: beuno: when you have a minute, this needs review. thanks lp:~karni/ubuntuone-android-files/sync-on-inexact-alarms
<karni> or, should I say, https://code.launchpad.net/~karni/ubuntuone-android-files/sync-on-inexact-alarms/+merge/54524
<karni> o_O
 * beuno will let CardinalFang do the review
<karni> I have just joined, although I'm already here O_o
<beuno> karni, code looks good to me, though
<karni> beuno: thanks
<karni> ok. I accidentally run another instance of irssi heh.
<nessita> thisfred: I will continue with the review as soon as I can restart this moody syncdaemon (awaiting instructions from chicharreros)
<thisfred> sure, no real hurry as long as we get it in by tomorrow ;)
<ralsina> alecu dobey nessita thisfred mandel fagan standup in 10'!
<thisfred> ack
<dobey> meh
<mandel> ok
<nessita> thisfred: I'm getting tons of https://pastebin.canonical.com/45095/ and no bubble at all yet (syncdaemon is still working)
<thisfred> oh that's bad, well and good, but the errors I'll fix
<mandel> fagan, clarita, ralsina: installer call after the standup at 3?
<nessita> thisfred: https://pastebin.canonical.com/45096/ (same errors, more specific)
<mandel> fagan, clarita: you do not have mumble, do you?
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<fagan> mandel: I cant seem to work out the login
<ralsina> we can use skype
<mandel> skype sound the easiest one, and I have all of you added :)
<fagan> kk
<fagan> ill work out mumble at the end of the day
<thisfred> nessita: fix pushed rerunning tests here
<mandel> me
<nessita> thisfred: ack!
<nessita> mandel: me
<fagan> me
<thisfred> me
<nessita> oops
<karni> CardinalFang: I see this is missing few more steps, i.e. a create dir event should be handled in SyncDaemon (calling onto the ActionQueue). I'm definitely helping you out with that. Let us decide what should be the command. I believe FS_DIR_CREATE
<mandel> nessita: you?
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> me
<mandel> si yo soy yo y tu eres tu, quien es mas tonto de los dos? :P
<CardinalFang> karni, I really want a way to associate the configuration descriptions with the constant integers, so we don't have a list in one place and a if/else/else... chain elsewhere.
 * CardinalFang curses Android.
<nessita> dobey, alecu?
<dobey> que sera sera
<dobey> me
<karni> CardinalFang: you're talking about the inexact intervals, aren't you :<
<nessita> mandel: go!
<mandel> DONE: Bug triagging. More sso work. Got the script to start the service. Added namedpipe server to let client know the TCP port used. Looked into how to pacakage this so that UX can take a look.
<mandel> TODO: Package work so far for UX. Refactor compilation of qt code so that it generates code for tests. Call with fagan, clarita and ralsina about installer.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> nessita: tu!
<nessita> DONE: bug #735957, bug #739714, restore theming in control panel UI, answered tons of bug reports, triaged them all. Quick mumble with ralsina and Chipaca. Design team chase.
<nessita> TODO: Release u1cp, ussoc, try to have the latest theming fixes landed and packaged. Reviews.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: fagan
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 735957 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "Translations not being loaded in the Ubuntu One Control Panel (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735957
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 739714 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Add service: com.ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui.service (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739714
<CardinalFang> karni, yes.  "12 hours" in XML, then AlarmManager.INTERVAL_HALF_DAY in another place, then an IF somewhere else to tie them together.
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Finshed the little prototype of the installer interface thing
<fagan> * Sent in the signed contract to HR (after reading it for about an hour)
<fagan> * Got wiki access
<fagan> * Setup canonical IRC
<fagan> * Got onto the deskop+ team on lp for reviews and the like
<fagan> * started working on the screens for the installer
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * Finish the screens
<fagan> * work out my mumble settings or figure out why its not working
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> thisfred
<thisfred> * DONE https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/add-service/+merge/54273
<thisfred> * DONE reviewed https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/borders-and-some-other-yerbas/+merge/54431
<thisfred> * DONE http://pad.lv/740270 http://pad.lv/740268 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/more-plurals-fixes/+merge/54388
<thisfred> * NEEDSREVIEW http://pad.lv/740377 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/tune-notifications/+merge/54510
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS get ubuntuone-couch into natty [2/3]
<thisfred>  - [X] 0.2.0  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/release-0.2.0/+merge/53317
<thisfred>  - [X] ubuntuone-couch FFE http://pad.lv/729117
<thisfred>  - [ ] wait for the package to get through the upload queue
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS notifications/alerts of quota events http://pad.lv/702172 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/quota-notifications
<thisfred> * TODO peer review James T.
<thisfred> NEXT: ralsina
<CardinalFang> karni, It's not your fault.  Android Preferences are just ugly there.
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, talked with possible contractors, call with a 3rd party that I can't mention to you, misc stuff
<ralsina> TODO: send mail to invite testing, several calls, evaluations
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> dobey?
<karni> CardinalFang: sorry to jump here and u1-internal. I see there are standups in both places
<dobey> λ DONE: installed Ubuntu on new laptop, research for codec installer code
<dobey> λ TODO: finish bug #733327, releases
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 733327 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Notify user of missing MP3 support (affects: 1) (heat: 354)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733327
<ralsina> karni: we're almost done :-)
 * nessita screams "evaluations!"
<karni> ralsina: ack
<mandel> nessita: if you need help, I can fail a couple of them :)
 * ralsina screams and I don't have the freaking password for allhands.canonical yet!
<nessita> mandel: :-)
<ralsina> mandel: never gives a hand when asked ;-)
<mandel> there is a perfect guide to do it http://www.concurringopinions.com/archives/2006/12/a_guide_to_grad.html
<ralsina> ok, comments?
<mandel> ralsina, fagan, clarita: skype in 10 min?
<fagan> sure
<ralsina> nessita: I would like a c-p release as soon as the UI is settled
<clarita> mandel fagan: yup suits me
<fagan> party o/
<karni> CardinalFang: I can't decide on good naming convetion for the events/eventQueue commands. in case of create dir, we have FS_DIR_CREATE (a directory has been created in the file system), SV_DIR_NEW (new directory has been created on the server). some time ago I started using CMD_ to denote 'this is what I want to do, not a signal that sth has happened'
<ralsina> thisfred, dobey: I would love a client release when the notifs are not so spammy ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: bien sur boss!
<dobey> ralsina: doesn't the allhands site just use openid?
<thisfred> ralsina: yeah, that would be good to get in before UI freeze :)
<nessita> thisfred: re testing your branch now
<CardinalFang> karni, right.  CMD_ sounds right.
<karni> CardinalFang: and then I decided to stick to the conventions form u1 source, and drop the CMD_ gradually. but now I think the CMD_ is actually better..
<ralsina> dobey: apparently not, it's a secret HR thing
<karni> CardinalFang: thanks, noted.
<karni> let's stick to that then.
<nessita> thisfred: so, how often shall I get notifications? syncdaemon (local) is bringing all the checkout from my laptop
<nessita> thisfred: but I'm getting no notifs for now
<thisfred> nessita: ideally 1 at the end
<nessita> ah!
<thisfred> so that's good
<karni> CardinalFang: by the way - you know why I have decided to use the xml resources to list the events :) ?
<nessita> ok, I'll let you know
<karni> CardinalFang: comparing ints is faster than strings, plus we get an int+string for free :) (getString(R.string...))
<ralsina> ok, eom?
<nessita> eom!
<salgado> are there apks of ubuntuone-android-files available anywhere?  If not, is it at least in a usable state that I could build one myself and install on my phone?
<karni> salgado: PM me your e-mail
<ralsina> mandel: you have my skype, right?
<Chipaca> karni: ^
<mandel> yes, but you are not connected :P
<salgado> karni, salgado at canonical.com
<karni> salgado: sending in 1"
<Chipaca> ugh, lag
<salgado> karni, welcome aboard, btw. :)
<karni> Chipaca: thanks :)
<karni> salgado: thank you! :)
<ralsina> mandel: I am supposed to be. Let me jiggle the internet a bit
<fagan> yeah I just saw mandel is online so its ralsina's fault
<fagan> :P
<karni> salgado: done. please report if you have any problems.
<salgado> karni, will do, thanks!
<karni> salgado: you are most welcome!
<thisfred> nessita: fixed one more (test) fix, should not impact normal operation
<nessita> thisfred: re testing
<salgado> karni, wow, worked like a charm.  the only issue is that I tried to see a txt file but an html viewer was used, which means everything is shown in one line and I can't edit the file.  is there a bug open about that?
<ralsina> Yes I am!
<ralsina> Manco!
<karni> salgado: great :) Well, it probably means that you don't have any txt editor installed, do you know if you have one?
<ralsina> mandel: I had it in mute but I listened to everything ;-)
<salgado> I used to
<karni> salgado: Normally it would show a listof apps that can do this, and you would be able to select it
<mandel> hehehe
<karni> salgado: If it opened the html viewer, it sounds like you don't have it. In the end -- we'll write our own simple text editor I think :) So it'll be bundled
<salgado> karni, oh, cool, so it's something I should fix by installing a text editor.  I think CM6 used to come with a text editor and maybe CM7 (which I flashed a week ago) doesn't have one
<karni> salgado: If you could confirm you have/don't have the text editor, I'd file a bug against U1F
<salgado> yep, doing that now
<karni> salgado: right. we might tell the user 'hey, you don't have a txt editor, would you like to install one?" or alternatively, provide our own :) nice catch salgado !
<salgado> yeah, I was just thinking about that.  it'd be nice indeed
<karni> CardinalFang: this is what you need to add/merge lp:~karni/ubuntuone-android-files/handle-makedir-event (I've allowed myself to cleanup some bracketing as well..)
<nessita> ralsina: is alecu on holiday today?
<karni> CardinalFang: this will handle the CMD_MAKEDIR event in SyncDaemon and delegate to ActionQueue MakeDir command.
<ralsina> nessita: not that I know
<nessita> thisfred: so... both my syncdaemons are IDLE and I didn't get any notif :-/
<salgado> karni, so, I left the app to install the txt editor but when I tried to go back to the app (using the recent apps thing that you get by holding the home button for a few secs) I just got an error telling me it couldn't get the auth token
<thisfred> nessita: in the console did you see a "queue finished event fired"
<salgado> karni, starting the app via the regular way worked, though
<nessita> thisfred: nopes, nothing after PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon. Shall I look in the logs?
<karni> salgado: hahaha oh man.. I knew that would come :) I'll file a bug about that, thanks :)
<thisfred> "queue done callback fired"
<thisfred> nessita: yes please
<fagan> oh crap forgot about 1 thing for the call mandel
<ralsina> thisfred: you were the one that looked at bindwood before we shipped it to james, right?
<thisfred> ralsina: yes, briefly
<fagan> the screen duplicate with the 1 extra button
<mandel> fagan: shoot
<nessita> thisfred: nothing there:
<nessita> nessita@dali:~$ grep -r "queue done callback fired" /home/nessita/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<nessita> nessita@dali:~$
<salgado> karni, but it's working great; nice work!
<karni> salgado: thank you :)
<fagan> clarita I forgot something from the call :)
<thisfred> nessita: bizarre, when I run PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon,  I get all the debug log statements in the console
<clarita> fagan: all ears
<salgado> karni, do you want a bug about warning users when opening a txt file and no txt editor is available?
<ralsina> thisfred: ok, it's basically done and we are getting it back. It's between you and alecu. Since alecu is not here, he should get it, but I am going to be nice and let you guys talk about it
<nessita> thisfred: I don't! :-)
<karni> salgado: I had a 10 day break and it's a shame to admit I don't even remember if it reuploads the edited file ;d
<karni> salgado: I'll file the two myself, no need to bother you, thanks a bundle! :)
<thisfred> nessita: did you kill your existing syncdaemon first?
<fagan> there is 2 screens that I have a question about
<nessita> thisfred: of course, otherwise you can't start another from the terminal
<thisfred> ralsina: ok, so it's testing and packaging or are there features we need to do still?
<salgado> karni, cool, thank you! :)
<karni> salgado: thank you!
<thisfred> nessita: I think I can
<fagan> 1 screen has an almost exact duplicate with 1 extra button its the syncing to the cloud bit
<ralsina> thisfred: apparently testing and packaging. Maybe minor bugfixing/polishing.
<thisfred> ralsina: ok
<mandel> fagan: oh, true
<nessita> thisfred: that can't be right (unles you're doing wierd ssh's)
<fagan> the extra button is just to change the name of the computer we could merge the two together
<nessita> thisfred: https://pastebin.canonical.com/45107/
<thisfred> nessita: no you're absolutely righjt
<nessita> thisfred: it happens from time to time ;-)
<mandel> fagan: I think all those are the same, I think clarita as used the smae title in the screen for all those that are the same
<thisfred> nessita: so I don't know why it's logging for me and not for you
<thisfred> I  don't think I have any ENV variables set
<fagan> oh and there is one other thing im just after thinking of and that is there is a screen for setting up the streaming but on the screen layout it happens before the screen about the u1 music store and I think it seems like you could save the space and merge both screens
<clarita> fagan mandel: let me go into the wireframes and do something radical, like number them....and OK I'll look at that music issue - hold the line! will be back....
<CardinalFang> karni, thanks for that branch.
<fagan> kk
<karni> CardinalFang: it should have been there long gone, my bad, you're welcome
<fagan> ill skip the second music screen
<nessita> thisfred: can you please share with me your syncdaemon.conf?
 * fagan just realised after the skip I only have 1 left 
<thisfred> nessita:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/584305/
<thisfred> nothing in there either
<thisfred> maybe I broke something since I last tested, booting up laptop
<nessita> thisfred: thanks
<thisfred> nessita: nope, when I start it, I immediately see: DEBUG:ubuntuone.status:server connection made
<thisfred> perhaps it's a natty vs maverick issue :S
<thisfred> I'll try the other way around
<nessita> thisfred: both machines here are natty up to date
<nessita> yours?
<thisfred> 1 natty 1 maverick
<fagan> mandel: I have something to send now
<fagan> but am missing some of the disputed screens
<fagan> and they are pretty rough
<fagan> so they need me to go over them and fix pixels here and there and resize stuff
<fagan> but I should do that after the text is added
<mandel> fagan: ok, let me set a new branch in which we will be working so that you can propose a merge :)
<fagan> kk
<nessita> can I have a couple of trivial reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-test/+merge/54538 ?
<nessita> dobey: any idea how a control panel branch was landed with a failing test? ^
<beuno> sure
<fagan> nessita: I can give one
<nessita> fagan: yey!
 * fagan got added to the team earlier so can 
<nessita> fagan: I'll add test instructions to the merge proposal
<dobey> nessita: which branch had the failing test?
<fagan> nessita: I looked at the code seemed to be harmless enough so just gave the +1
 * fagan looked at the diff from the branch 
<fagan> Or do I need to run it and test?
 * fagan has 10 mins 
 * beuno does not run tests
<ralsina> that's what tarmac is there for.Ok, I run them on windows.
<ralsina> Ok, I do run them.
 * ralsina is a chicken
 * fagan grabs the branch to be sure since its his first merge 
<nessita> dobey: the last one, I would guess
<nessita> fagan: yes! run the tests, in particular in this case where I'm fixing a failing test. Instructions are located at https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-test/+merge/54538
<nessita> thisfred: any news/instructions for me?
<fagan> nessita: kk
<dobey> nessita: it was https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-739538/+merge/54378
<dobey> afaict
<nessita> dobey: ok, so the one before the last one
<nessita> dobey: any idea why it was landed?
<dobey> 3 ago
<dobey> because the tests passed
<nessita> 0.0
<nessita> dobey: I'm getting
<nessita>     self.assert_image_equal(self.ui.image, 'overview.png')
<nessita> exceptions.AttributeError: 'OverviewPanel' object has no attribute 'image'
<nessita> how come it passed?
<dobey> uhm
<nessita> dobey: trunk is failing with that... I just ran the suite before releasing
<dobey> because run-tests script is broken
<nessita> dobey: let's fix it!
<dobey> nessita: do "./run-tests --unittests" and see how few tests get run :)
<nessita> guh
<dobey> because it is only passing ubuntuone/controlpanel/tests in that case
<nessita> dobey: but for landing we should be using ./run-tests plain, without arguments
<nessita> that runs everything
<nessita> actually, we should remove the --unittest and --integration flags, we don't use them
<nessita> thisfred: I'm performing more tests and I'm not getting any bubble
 * nessita wants bubbles
<thisfred> nessita: yep, on natty the logger doesn't log to the console when manually starting syncdaemon
<thisfred> unhelpful that
<dobey> thisfred: --debug does
<thisfred> ah :)
<nessita> bubbles! bubbles!
<thisfred> nessita: can you retry with --debug?
<nessita> thisfred: yes boss
<nessita> thisfred: I'm getting the same output as the one in the log (nothing extra)
<nessita> so this is the same as having (like I had) tail -F /home/nessita/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<thisfred> nessita: yeah it looks like this does not pick up the log statements in the aggregator
<dobey> thisfred, CardinalFang: are you guys aware of bug #707321
<ubot4`> dobey: Bug 707321 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/707321 is private
<fagan> mandel: have that branch up yet?
<thisfred> dobey: I was not, really
<dobey> thisfred, CardinalFang: there seem to be a LOT of duplicates happening over the past few days
<mandel> fagan: nope, bzr is taking ages
<fagan> mandel: take your time im just installing bits of the ubuntu client
<CardinalFang> dobey, Whoa!  That's crazy.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: looks like the server now fails when we create a db that already exists
<thisfred> CardinalFang: we should probably do this the other way around anyway: try to replicate, and when it fails create it
<thisfred> I forget, there probably was a very good reason why we always call create. Or does couch itself do that?
<CardinalFang> Hmm.  python-couchdb 0.8-0ubuntu1  That looks normal.
<fagan> is there usually a load of red writing after you do a run-tests on the cp?
<fagan> it said everything passed btw
<dobey> ok, i'm off to get lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<thisfred> nessita: putting the branch back to work in progress. natty behaves differently from what's in maverick
 * fagan was just wondering about the red bit
<thisfred> and I can't find where the logs go
<nessita> thisfred: duly noted
<thisfred> is alecu off today?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, we have to catch that exception anyway. Damn.
 * nessita gets back to releasing u1cp
<nessita> thisfred: as far as ralsina and me know, no
<nessita> I will text him
 * Chipaca looks around
<nessita> thisfred: I left him a voice message
<mandel> fagan: I just sorted the project, we have to branches, one is the beta which contains the already released code, and trunk which is well… trunk
<mandel> fagan: lp:ubuntuone-windows-installer is set to be trunk so you can start asking for merge proposals
<fagan> mandel: ok so ill put my ui stuff into a folder in there and ask for a merge right?
<mandel> fagan: yes, let me set the trunk structure for you, one sec
<fagan> cool
<mandel> fagan: branch from lp:ubuntuone-windows-installer and place all the ui files in the data folder
<fagan> mandel: 10 seconds then
<mandel> fagan: I'll give you a review, ralsina can you give him the second one?
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<ralsina> fagan: link to the branch?
<fagan> ralsina: sec
<fagan> uploading
<fagan> ah crap stacked it against the wrong project
<fagan> sec
<fagan> ralsina, mandel https://code.launchpad.net/~shanepatrickfagan/ubuntuone-windows-installer/inital-ui
<ralsina> fagan: ok
<ralsina> I am probably going to take my lunch break now though
<fagan> its just adding ui files and is still rough so probably sucks
<mandel> ralsina: yeah! 2000 lines of xml \o/
<fagan> yeah its a sweet diff
<ralsina> mandel: the good side is, we just open them with designer and say "pretty' or "icky", right? ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: yeah
<fagan> ralsina: they are icky
<fagan> no need to look at them in designer
<ralsina> fagan: I don't inted to read XML today
<fagan> in terms of positioning, size and looks id give it a -10
<fagan> :P
<mandel> fagan: can you do something for me, can you name the labels, fiedl etc in a reasonable manner, label is nt a great name etc..
<mandel> :)
<ralsina> yes, needs fixing ;-)
<fagan> mandel: yeah I can that and propose a merge in an hour
<fagan> oh crap or maybe not since im finished at 4 UTC
<ralsina> Oh, I forgot! I won' t be here the rest of the week!
<fagan> Actually since there was a little bit of waiting around I can finish it today
<mandel> fagan: I'd prefer to have then right on the first time, we can merge tom, I can simply branhc yours for today
<ralsina> I mean, I will probbaly be on IRC, but I won' t really be working
 * Chipaca hugs fagan
<Chipaca> Ubuntu One people don't really grok this idea of "holidays"
<fagan> Chipaca: whats the hug for :)
 * fagan doesnt mind hugs but random ones are funny :P
<Chipaca> fagan: you working a bit more to get the branch landed before your EOD
<fagan> Chipaca: yeah I did waste a little bit of time at the start of the day gettin some things set up so id say I can do it for time lost :)
 * fagan gets back to it 
<jo-erlend> I'm writing an application that uses desktopcouch as storage. I thought it was possible to sync those with Ubuntu One, but I can't figure out how... Perhaps it isn't?
<beuno> jo-erlend, any couchdbs get automatically synced
<jo-erlend> beuno: automatically synced with ubuntu one without doing anything?
<jo-erlend> in that case, I think I'd like to know how to _prevent_ it. There may be situations where I don't want to upload my data elsewhere.
<beuno> aquarius, this one's for you ^
<thisfred> nessita: can you add this on line 48 of status/aggregator.py so we see what's happening? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/584347/ (I tested here on natty and I do see the bubbles.)
<thisfred> I wonder if you waited long enough
<aquarius> jo-erlend, heya
<jo-erlend> hey aquarius :)
<nessita> thisfred: in 5 minutes
<thisfred> sure
<aquarius> jo-erlend, you can stop a specific database from being synced, if you prefer to not have that data synced between your machines, by adding its name to the excluded_names key in the ubuntuone record in the management database in desktopcoucj
<aquarius> jo-erlend, I'm not sure whether we've actually provided a more convenient API to do that: thisfred, CardinalFang, did we provide a function to call to put things in excluded_names?
<thisfred> nope not yet AFAIK
<aquarius> jo-erlend, so, there will be a paired_server record in the management DB (record_type = http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/paired_server) with service_name "ubuntuone". Add a key excluded_names to that with value ["db1","db2","db3"] and then db1 db2 and db3 will not be replicated to Ubuntu One (or your other machines).
<jo-erlend> that's easy enough. That's a really cool feature, to be sure. Is it also possible to access those databases from the web?
<rye> aquarius, yes we do
<rye> aquarius, jo-erlend, http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/desktopcouch-admin.py
<aquarius> jo-erlend, no -- if the data isn't synced to Ubuntu One then it isn't on the web? Perhaps I have misunderstood your question? :)
<jo-erlend> aquarius: if it _is_ synced :)
<aquarius> jo-erlend, ah! Yes, it's available from the web. :)
<aquarius> http://askubuntu.com/questions/25175/how-can-i-access-ubuntuone-contacts-and-notes-with-python/25184#25184 explains the basics
<jo-erlend> thanks :)
<aquarius> and we're going to have lots more documentation and examples on this in the next few months as part of the Ubuntu One app developer programme
<aquarius> once I've *written* all that documentation :)
<aquarius> but I am available as a documentation resource to you to talk about what you're doing and how best to do it :)
<aquarius> jo-erlend, the basics are that couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/***/yourdbname is just a standard CouchDB which you can access as normal over HTTP, signed with OAuth
<jo-erlend> fantastic. :)
<jo-erlend> hmm. I started my laptop to test this, but I can't seem to get it syncing. It's running maverick and I run lucid on my desktop. That shouldn't be a problem? It sais it's being synced, but nothing seems to happen. I'm neither sending nor receiving much data and it's been like this for quite a while. Perhaps the first sync is very slow?
<aquarius> hm. rye knows a lot about syncing and debugging it
<ralsina> fagan mandel: I forgot I had management call today, so no review soon, because after that is lunch, so it's two more hours
<nessita> lunchtime!
<fagan> ralsina: well ill finish it and ask for another review but will be cool if you accept then anyway since I wont have to get it tomorrow
<fagan> mandel: ill have it finished in 10 mins
<ralsina> fagan: I will try to take a look later then
<dobey> aquarius, thisfred, jo-erlend: There is python API in desktopcouch to add dbs to the exclusions list in desktopcouch
<mandel> fagan: cool
<aquarius> jo-erlend, aha, there is python API to add an excluded name. I didn't know we'd actually done that! dobey, where is it?
<dobey> thisfred: what's with the status changes on your merge proposals
<thisfred> dobey: I needed to fix some stuff and then I fixed some stuff
<dobey> aquarius: desktopcouch.application.replication_services.ubuntuone
<dobey> aquarius: we had to add it so that the u1 preferences app could disable bookmarks/contacts/gwibber :)
<aquarius> aha!
<aquarius> good work then :)
<aquarius> jo-erlend, desktopcouch.application.replication_services.ubuntuone.ReplicationExclusion, although that may be natty-only
<aquarius> dobey, is it natty-only?
<dobey> aquarius: no, but older versions have it as desktopcouch.replication_services.ubuntuone instead
<fagan> mandel: done
<aquarius> dobey, we have replication_services in older releases, but do older releases hae the replicationexclusion stuff?
<dobey> desktopcouch 1.0.x has some API changes which deprecate that for the desktopcouch.application namespace though
<dobey> aquarius: yes
<fagan> mandel: pushed now too
<dobey> aquarius: maverick definitely does
<aquarius> cool. so, jo-erlend, you can do it from code then as well as manually.
<dobey> aquarius: lucid, my brain is iffy, but i'm pretty sure it has too
<mandel> fagan: ok, let me sort some issues with plain tickets etc and I'll take a look
<dobey> actually, yes, lucid must have it
<mandel> fagan: I guess you should go for a pint now :)
<dobey> because i wrote ubuntuone-preferences for lucid, and for maverick cycle i was on ops+ instead of desktop+ so i didn't do anything with it then :)
<alecu> hello all!
<clarita> fagan; apols haven't made those wireframe changes just yet due to 'other issues' - on it now
<dobey> aquarius: so lucid has it with the now-deprecated namespace, and narwhal has the new namespace
 * alecu finally owns a car
<dobey> hola alecu of the late arrivals
<fagan> clarita: its cool it can be done tomorrow
<fagan> mandel: I pushed to the wrong branch sec
<fagan> mandel: done now :P
<fagan> mandel: pint now :)
<alecu> hey there dobey
<dobey> alecu: what model did you get?
<alecu> a vintage Twingo :-)
<alecu> dobey, anyway, my wife will drive it. I still need to learn how to drive :P
<dobey> heh
<alecu> I probably won't get to do it this lifetime. I will go for the limo+chafeur combo.
<thisfred> alecu: works for me :)
<ralsina> twingos are cute!
<alecu> s/chafeur/chauffeur/
<dobey> just don't twit from the twingo
<jono> hey all
<fagan> hey jono
<jono> what is the bug tracking the problems wirh contact syncing in Evolution?
<jono> hey fagan
<alecu> ralsina, "Since alecu is not here, he should get it" <- what should I get?
<ralsina> alecu: bindwood is coming back
<alecu> ouch!
<ralsina> you and thisfred enter thunderdome, only one leaves, with bindwood
 * alecu drops dead
<nessita> thisfred: I'm starting with your stuff
<mandel> .me hates travel agency
<thisfred> nessita: pull the branch again then, some small fixes added
<ralsina> ok, better idea, the one who leaves DOESN'T do bindwood
 * alecu slightly opens one eye, to see if people bought it
<nessita> thisfred: shall I do the patching as well?
 * fagan should really stop looking at IRC when he is off the clock 
<thisfred> alecu: not that bad, ralsina tells me it's done, just needs polishing and packaging
<alecu> cool
<thisfred> nessita: yes please then we can see why it doesn't work if it doesn'
<thisfred> y
<thisfred> t
 * ralsina is only basing that on rumours and what aquarius told him
<alecu> ralsina, did you notice in my yesterday standup notes that I was doing a paperwork tour today?
<ralsina> alecu: I must have missed it, sorry
<ralsina> alecu: my mistake
<dobey> jono: which problem exactly?
<alecu> ralsina, no prob! I'll make sure to send some mails too next time.
<mandel> wiat, bindwood what?
<nessita> thisfred: aggregator.py pacthed, running SD and starting the laptop
<jono> dobey, desktopcouch contacts not showing in Evo
<jono> I filed a bug a while back about it
<thisfred> ooh there's an idea, alecu, we can dump bindwood on mandel
<jono> dobey, essentially U1 contacts are entirely broken in Evo
<dobey> hmm
 * mandel hides
<jo-erlend> it seems that syncing files and folders work well, but contacts and bookmarks do not sync at all. :|
<alecu> thisfred, sounds like a plan! and we'll get bindwood for windows for free!
<thisfred> zactly
 * fagan hides since interns get the dumping of work if they are spotted 
<mandel> thisfred, alecu: if you do that, I'll not only kill you with a spoon, I'll do it dress as a pineapple
<fagan> mandel: you love your spoons dont you
<thisfred> how very tropical
<dobey> jono: is your desktopcouch-service crashing?
 * fagan imagines mandel with an asortment of spoons labeled with our names ready for killing with
<jono> dobey, I have no idea
<mandel> and they are silver, and bend, everyone knows how dangerous ia a spoon that bends...
<jono> dobey, all I know is that my contacts are in my desktopcouch but they don't show in Evo
<jono> let me dig up the bug
<dobey> jono: ok, well bug #707321 seems to have popped recently with a lot of duplicates; it might be a big part of the problem :-/
<ubot4`> dobey: Bug 707321 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/707321 is private
<nessita> thisfred: it worked great!
<ralsina> jo-erlend: bookmarks are broken until the new version of bindwood arrives. Should be a few days.
<nessita> thisfred: are you convinced about the change you made? or that was just a blind chot
<nessita> shot*
<ralsina> nessita: <blushing!>
<jo-erlend> ralsina: that's ok. But is there any good reason why my couchdb isn't being synced?
<nessita> ralsina: did I say something inappropriate? :-)
<ralsina> nessita: close!
<nessita> (it wouldn't be the first time)
<ralsina> jo-erlend: is it a couchdb done with an older bindwood?
<jono> dobey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution-couchdb/+bug/727370
<thisfred> nessita: I did not change anything fundamental I think last time you just didn't wait long enough for the bubble to appear. 100s of small files can still take quite a while
<ubot4`> jono: Error: Bug #727370 is private.
<fagan> mandel: did I say to you im doing blog posts about the work on my blog
<fagan> since your a big part of that being my partner in crime I thought id say :P
<nessita> thisfred: ok then, I'll review the code now
 * ralsina is subscribed to fagan's blog
<fagan> ralsina: :)
<thisfred> thx!
<mandel> fagan: I saw in twitter, I was about to read :P
<fagan> mandel: oh yeah you are following me forgot about that :)
<ralsina> fagan: your posts about work need more ninjas and pirates.
<mandel> I'm like a spy, I read most if not all the blogs of the team and tyr to follow as amny, is good to know the teammates :)
<fagan> ralsina: yeah I was going to add in the part when I snunk into a bank to steal all of the money on my break but thought it was boring so left it out
 * ralsina quickly deletes theposts about spanish imperialism
<dobey> rye: ^^ can you follow up on jono's bug?
 * ralsina gets silly when he's tired. And boy is he tired today.
<fagan> ralsina: I must have stole all the energy out of you since I could go 12 rounds with tyson at the moment
 * nessita -> brbs
<ralsina> fagan: step 1: have a son. step 2: feed him empnadas. step 3: stay up with him until 4AM because his belly aches. Step 4: tired ;-)
<thisfred> oh, alecu, I'd also very much like your review on this:  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/tune-notifications/+merge/54510
<fagan> ralsina: yeah that sounds really tiring
 * fagan was up at 5 but that was because of too much sleep :)
<thisfred> I just checked with the dog, and she agrees: there
<thisfred> s no such thing as too much sleep
<fagan> hah thisfred yeah I was asleep from 9pm to 5am thats double what I get on a good day
<fagan> this job is already correcting my sleep patterns
<thisfred> had some catching up to do? :)
<fagan> just tired after the work
<thisfred> yeah a new job can be exhausting
<thisfred> or an old job too, really :)
<alecu> thisfred, ok, I'm reviewing
<alecu> ralsina, get some rest boss. We need you to hack all the next four days!
<fagan> thisfred: yeah new job and I finished my tests like a week ago and only recovered today
<ralsina> alecu: I have a crazy idea to hack on tomorrow
<ralsina> alecu: and I men crazy by my standards
<alecu> ralsina, nice!!!!
<thisfred> The crazier the better
<dobey> ralsina: so it's probably not all that crazy then.
<ralsina> thisfred: tomorrow is the start of pycamp. 20 (or so) argentinian pythonistas locked up in a hotel for 4 days
<thisfred> nodejs.qt
<thisfred> ralsina: cool
<ralsina> dobey: you are one of 5 people who can say that to mewith a straight face ;-)
<dobey> heh :)
 * fagan needs a new laptop 
<rye> dobey, bug #673568 which i am constantly whining about is still there
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 673568 in evolution-couchdb (and 1 other project) "Error modifying contact, other error when saving contacts (affects: 42) (dups: 4) (heat: 210)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673568
<rye> dobey, ah, and now in natty it does not work at all, evolution-couchdb is broken, as in completely broken
<jono> rye, did you update the bug report?
<dobey> rye: ok. we should escalate this to fix right after freeze i think
<dobey> ralsina: ^^ does that sound right?
<ralsina> yes
<ralsina> we need to get a hold of rodrigo for a couple of days
<dobey> why in the world does the system indicator icon turn red?
<dobey> (iow why do i have a red power icon on my unity panel on my laptop?)
<ralsina> nessita: ping
<ralsina> dobey: your dell is called HAL?
<rye> dobey, reboot required
 * mandel coffee brake, bbl
<dobey> ralsina: no it's called kuro
<dobey> rye: how imperceptible
<ralsina> dobey: ok, joke didn't work. I meant with the red eye and everything. Don't go near any airlocks.
<dobey> ralsina: my house isn't a smart bunker (yet) :)
<nessita> ralsina: pong
<ralsina> nessita: on mgmt call I mentioned that I was not really happy about some of the UI details on the control panel, and cparrino wants a short summary of the reasons for the buttons on the account tab
<ralsina> nessita: so, if you have the right IRC log, that would be great
<ralsina> nessita: and maybe we'll have to talk a bit with him later on
<nessita> ralsina: sure, I'll put that together
<nessita> thisfred: I'm not sure I understand why you removed the ProgressBubble
<thisfred> nessita: so we wouldn't get the progress messages anymore :)
<nessita> thisfred: when we decided not to have those anymore?
<thisfred> nessita: a message every 60 seconds is not very useful, since we have the launcher
<nessita> thisfred: what about all the user that does not have (nor will have) the launcher?
<thisfred> they will get notified when the downloads/uploads are done. x% done is not super useful as a popup. If we had an indicator we could put it there, but notifications should be for events, not for '60 seconds have passed'
<nessita> thisfred:  makes sense (I was digesting that)
<thisfred> nessita: I discussed it here, it was not a solo decision ;)
<nessita> thisfred: maybe I wasn't here :-)
<thisfred> but not everyone was here, so perhaps I should have thrown it on the list
<thisfred> yeah I think so
<ralsina> nessita: see, that's why you should never take vacations ;-)
<nessita> thisfred: yes for future decisions, send it to the list :-)
<ralsina> nessita: thx for the email with the history
<nessita> prego!
<dobey> you know
<dobey> day of deadline is a horrible time to try and figure out new APIs :(
<ralsina> dobey: such as?
<dobey> GDBus/GVariant
<ralsina> ouch, looks bit gnarly
<dobey> i think we will need freeze exception due to that
<alecu> thisfred, A bit sad to see so much tests go... but congrats on a great branch! :-)
<dobey> where are we at on the u1client branches?
<alecu> thisfred, running tests right now, will approve in a few minutes.
<thisfred> nessita: mainly the idea was to seriously turn down the number of notifications we generate. We've had some complaints from certain dictators, and it wasn't khadaffi ;)
<ralsina> and joshua is not here to handle the FE
<dobey> ralsina: i think we can survive without joshua for that :)
<ralsina> dobey: it's always nice to have someone do it for us ;-)
<dobey> of course
<thisfred> alecu: well the tests that were removed were for code that was removed. I agree it's painful to remove stuff that we spent quite a bit of effort on, but ^^ ;)
<nessita> thisfred: did mark complain?
<thisfred> yeah
<ralsina> dobey: in any case, if that's so, please ask for it as needed, because I am not here tomorrow
<dobey> nessita: i think everyone except for you, complained :)
<thisfred> he was not the only one, mind you
<nessita> dobey: and beuno, do not unfair :-)
<dobey> ralsina: will do, just updating you :)
<dobey> nessita: no, beuno complained
<thisfred> nessita: I did check this with beuno
<ralsina> thisfred alecu: we wouldn't know how annoying they were if you had not gone through implementing them ;-)
<dobey> :)
<alecu> ralsina, yeah, absolutely.
<nessita> thisfred: WOW. Well, luckly I agreed with you about the removal before knowing that :-P
<dobey> ralsina: they are approximately as annoying as they were when i implemented them :)
<alecu> I even agree that some more bits should go as well :-)
<thisfred> ralsina: annyonce driven development!
<ralsina> I tested it with a fresh account and moving 1GB of small files into the folder... notificatiopalooza for HOURS
<dobey> nessita: i take it you are testing thisfred's branch?
<ralsina> dobey: well, we know now the annoyance is time-invariant ;-)
<nessita> dobey: I have, about to approve
<dobey> nessita: great!
 * beuno hugs thisfred 
<nessita> and is apoproved.
<nessita> thisfred: also, approved
<thisfred> thx!
<nessita> beuno: so, you complained and let me alone in the battle field?
<nessita> I go away for two weeks and everything is upside down? :-)
<beuno> nessita, well, I complained that copying a few hundred files flooded my netbook with crazy notifications
<nessita> beuno: makes sense. I forgive you (?)
<beuno> the proposed solution was to not do progress notification
<beuno> and you know me, I'm not one to argue (?)
<thisfred> beuno: well those two are separate issues
<thisfred> beuno: the solution was to wait with the 'done' notification until no more files come in
<beuno> ayh
<beuno> si this is removing connect/disconnedt?
<thisfred> the progress notifications are just not that informative (as notifications, I would love to have them as say a progress bar. WHICH WE DO :)
<dobey> thisfred: also +1 from me
<thisfred> beuno: no those are gone already
<thisfred> snipsnipsnip
<thisfred> dobey:  thx
<nessita> alecu, thisfred, ralsina: you know, we have a not trivial problem with notifications. If a file fail to upload, the user get the notification as it the upload was successful
<thisfred> nessita: ah. That's not good
<nessita> alecu, thisfred, ralsina: seems like dequeueing does not know about success/failure
<alecu> thisfred, I think that in StatusAggregator.reset you should call queue_done_timer.cleanup if queue_done_timer is not None
<ralsina> nessita: why would a file fail to upload? It will just be retried
<thisfred> alecu: let me look
<dobey> nessita: is the green checkmark in cp at the top, an icon, or a character in the string?
<nessita> ralsina: is not. For example, when the target node does not exist. Real use case: the user starts uploading files into a folder that he deleted in the web, but that notification hasn't reached the client yet
<nessita> dobey: a character
<dobey> nessita: ok, that explains why it is so small for me :)
<alecu> thisfred, I believe that's needed for graceful shutdown
<nessita> dobey: yes, it was the fastest solution yet cleanish solution
<dobey> oh, wow
<dobey> has anyone else actually seen the progress bar on their unity?
<nessita> ralsina: also, in my particular case, syncdaemon screwed up some metadata (locally) and it keeps trying to upload some files that fail with AQ_UPLOAD_ERROR (DOES_NOT_EXIST)
<nessita> ralsina: but the notification keeps saying "notes.txt was successfully uploaded to your cloud."
<ralsina> dobey: I have seen it. Not today (haven't looked)
<ralsina> nessita: ouch
<dobey> ralsina: did it look correct for you?
<thisfred> alecu: I can do it in _queue_done, since that's what gets called by the timer. I thought I had
<ralsina> nessita: OTOH I don't think we have enough information to fix that on our side, do we?
<nessita> alecu, thisfred: so, is there any way to detect if the unqueue was caused by a success or a failure?
<ralsina> dobey: it looked very thin and tiny
<nessita> ralsina: not sure, some commands are retry-able and some are not
<ralsina> dobey: but I think that was intended
<thisfred> alecu: I thought that was only for timers that hadn't fired yet though. the queue done timer will always fire
<dobey> ralsina: ok. maybe unity2d works right then
<dobey> ralsina: because that's not at all how it looks for me :)
<ralsina> dobey: it did monday
<thisfred> nessita: not sure, there may be different events or properties of the events
<alecu> thisfred, yes, it will always fire. Except when syncdaemon is stopped while that timer is running! :-)
<thisfred> alecu: right, but then the cleanup will also not be called? :)
<thisfred> I'll add it though, can't hurt :)
<nessita> alecu, thisfred: I'll file a bug to tackle after UI freeze. We may require (or not) a string freeze exception
<alecu> thisfred, no, it will be called if syncdaemon is doing a clean shutdown.
<alecu> thisfred, that's started either with u1sdtool -q or ctrl-c
<thisfred> alecu: from where though? reset is only called by the queue timer
<thisfred> I thought
<alecu> thisfred, I think you are right, and I'm mistaken :-)
<thisfred> alecu: r934 pushed, now cleaner than ever
<thisfred> alecu: maybe we do want to call reset from the shutdown event though, if there is one
<thisfred> sounds like the right thing to do
<nessita> thisfred, ralsina: bug #741165
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 741165 in eucalyptus (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Broken with v4 isc-dhcp-server in Natty (affects: 2) (heat: 20)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741165
<nessita> eh?
<thisfred> hehe
<nessita> bug #741165
<ralsina> what' cha talkin'bout nessita?
<nessita> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/741165
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 741165 in ubuntuone-client "Bubble notification states "successful upload" even if the file upload failed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nessita> the bot is drunk :-)
<nessita> ubot4`: get sober!
<ubot4`> Factoid 'get sober!' not found
<alecu> thisfred, syncdaemon/status_listener.py, line 107: #TODO: hookup the shutdown of the listener to the cleanup in the aggregator
<nessita> that explains it
<thisfred> :)
<alecu> :P
<ralsina> ubot4`: rehab facility!
<ubot4`> Factoid 'rehab facility!' not found
<ralsina> ok, it's not a UI bug so it can wait a day ;-)
<thisfred> alecu: nessita we should start enforcing the policy 'no TODO/XXX/FIXME comments without lp bug numbers'
<thisfred> Which I violate constantly :)
<jo-erlend> woops. I did something in Futon, and now my desktopcouch isn't working at all. That is, it requires a username and password which I don't have. Any good tips? :)
<nessita> thisfred: I had already enforced that
<nessita> but no one listened to me ;_)
<nessita> ;-)
<thisfred> nessita: that's not enforcing, enforcing is you shoot them if they don't ;)
<thisfred> or alternatively, don't approve the branch :)
<nessita> thisfred: someone told me I should pick my battles. I'm trying to follow that wise advice.
<nessita> (imagine what it would be like if I wouldn't :-P)
<alecu> jo-erlend, did you try opening ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html with a browser?
<thisfred> nessita:  fair enough, mainly it was a mental note to myself to do this in future comments ;)
<dobey> thisfred: s/without lp bug numbers//g :)
<thisfred> dobey: even better, if we have the bug we don't need the comment in the code either.
<dobey> thisfred: we could also fix u1lint to check for "LP:[0-9]+"
<jo-erlend> alecu: yes. It asks for a username and password
<dobey> thisfred: indeed
<nessita> ralsina: ubuntu-sso-client and control panel released
<ralsina> nessita: \o/
<nessita> ralsina: if cparrino wants to change something about the account tab, we should do it ASAP
<ralsina> nessita: I'll forward him the email
<nessita> ralsina: I put him as destinatary
<nessita> didn't I?
<alecu> jo-erlend, futon asks for user/pass here as well, but that page sets that user/pass before calling the futon page.
<ralsina> nessita: yes you did
<ralsina> nessita: then I'll ping him
<nessita> right
<nessita> sure!
<nessita> I'll make some mate in the mean time
<jo-erlend> alecu: it does here as well. I then click Ok to login, and it asks for a username and password again, this time the fields are blank.
<jo-erlend> alecu: I think the problem is that I have removed the admin account. I'm reading a book about CouchDB and it told me to run tests in Futon. When I did, it said something about admin party mode, and it was after that I got these problems.
<dobey> thisfred: why did you change it back to needs review?
<thisfred> dobey: because alecu noticed something that needed fixing
<thisfred> dobey: that's done now though, setting to approved
<dobey> oh ok
<thisfred> dobey: also, the delay *is* 10s in the version you reviewed ;)
<dobey> oh
<dobey> well then, good on me :)
<dobey> It is as I have willed it.
<thisfred> yep, you called it, 5 was too short
<jo-erlend> alecu: well. I deleted ~/.cache/desktopcouch and ~/.local/share/desktopcouch. It works well now, although that's not exactly a beautiful solution. :)
<alecu> jo-erlend, good
<mandel> alecu: ping
<dobey> grrr
<dobey> why is ubuntuone-client tests logging EVERYTHING to console? :(
<alecu> mandel, pong
<mandel> alecu: did you have the chance to get a look at the huge branch I dumped you :P
<mandel> mno preasure
<alecu> mandel, no, I owe you that review, sorry.
<alecu> mandel, I better do it today, because I'm off THU and FRI
<mandel> alecu: do it whenever you can, I'm no too blocked and I can ping someone else
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> thisfred: so apparently a test failing in your branch or something, has broken launchpad
<thisfred> wow really?
<dobey> yeah, because of something screwing up the logs
<thisfred> alecu: probably unrelated, but I meant to ask you: where do the aggregator logs go to?
<thisfred> dobey: I found the error. weird.
<alecu> thisfred, since they are "debug" level logs, they are only used if the DEBUG_STATUS env var is set.
<thisfred> dobey: it's erroring on the wrong linenumber, so it looks like it's testing the old version with some of the new code. wtf
<alecu> thisfred, in that case they go to stderr
<thisfred> alecu: ok thx
<dobey> thisfred: no idea, but i am thoroughly annoyed with the u1client tests :(
<thisfred> dobey:  /var/cache/tarmac/ubuntuone-client/trunk/ubuntuone/status/aggregator.py seems to be out of date
<thisfred> or maybe the line numbering algorithm is just wrong
<thisfred> dobey,  nm I'm full of shit, found the bug
<thisfred> yay for informative twisted feedback
<thisfred> hang on, no I didn't
<dobey> well what's with all the AttributeErrors?
<thisfred> yeah, I just found it
<thisfred> dobey: fix pushed.
<nessita> DanRabbit: ping
<dobey> thisfred: ok, i guess will have to wait a bit and set it to approved again then, because the lp page just times out for me now :(
<thisfred> I'll keep an eye on it and re-set it
<thisfred> I should have re-run the tests after that last trivial fix that didn't turn out to be trivial. This is why I don't like it when objects call methods in their __init__
<thisfred> I'd rather live with the code duplication
<dobey> well i wish the client tests weren't being so dumb and spitting EVERYTHING to console :(
<thisfred> dobey: yeah the logging needs to be turned off when running the tests
<dobey> thisfred: plzmakeitso
<nessita> DanRabbit: hey there, did you see the theming merge proposal I emailed you?
<DanRabbit> nessita: yes I did, I haven't had a chance to look at it though. I've been pushed onto another project >.<
<nessita> DanRabbit: oh, ok. Well, we should be carefull since tomorrow is UI freeze, so that should  be landed and packaged for then :-/
<thisfred> dobey: merged
<dobey> cool
<nessita> kenvandine: hey there, would you be able to sponsor a small release for the control panel? I was asked a last minute change to the UI
<nessita> (main release was already sponsored and merged)
<kenvandine> nessita, yes... quick please :)
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/natty/ubuntuone-control-panel/ubuntuone-control-panel-0.9.4/+merge/54599
<nessita> kenvandine: ^
<nessita> quick enough? :-P
<dobey> oh blah it's almost 5
<kenvandine> nessita, indeed :)
<ralsina> dobey: oh, you are on DST? No wonder you were early for standup lately :-)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> ralsina: no, we are off DST now or something
<ralsina> since it doesn't actually save anything, it's the same thing ;-)
<dobey> or on, whatever
<kenvandine> nessita, done
<dobey> administrata gets me down
<nessita> kenvandine: thanks, a lot!
<kenvandine> np
<nessita> ralsina: latest u1cp (with account tab changes) is now released (not built yet)
<dobey> ugh and now my sinuses/allergies are killing me
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<ralsina> I am going to EOW now, but I will be on IRC most of the time, except tomorrow morning
<nessita> ralsina: enjoy pycamp!!!
<ralsina> So feel free to pretend I am working. Will even do reviews if asked nicely.
<nessita> yey!
<nessita> I'm eoding soon, as well. But I'll be working tomorrow and Friday
<ralsina> nessita: thx!
<nessita> ok, I'm off. Bye crowd!
<dobey> later all!
<thisfred> later all
<karni> bye thisfred !
<thisfred> bye karni
#ubuntuone 2011-03-24
<jo-erlend> is it possible to share a couchdb with other ubuntuone users?
<fagan> Morning all
<nhaines> fagan: good morning!
<nhaines> And congrats on your internship by the way.  :)
<fagan> nhaines: thanks :)
 * fagan just did a ninja catch on some biscuits that were about to hit the ground and is very happy with himself 
<nhaines> :D
<nhaines> It just won't do to waste good biscuits.
<fagan> yeah :)
<fagan> Ok im going to fix the hue on my monitor before work since its terrible
<fagan> much better my nvidia card be weird with the colours
<nhaines> I need to pull all my important drives and get natty installed on the spare drive on my main computer.  Just to see if Unity will work. :)
<fagan> nhaines: well mine works perfect on all my machines out of the box :)
<fagan> I even have 2 graphics cards in one of the machines and its cool
<fagan> the only beef I have is a problem with my card's dvi controller it makes the text blurry
<fagan> not all text just ones not in black
<fagan> so gmail looks very funny with its mix of colours
 * fagan contemplates switching to black and white 
<duanedesign> morning all
<fagan> morning duanedesign
<fagan> morning karni
<fagan> morning mandel
<karni> morning everyone, hi fagan
<mandel> fagan: , karni: morning!
<duanedesign> i need to update the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/ThirdPartyProjects page
<karni> duanedesign: uuu anything new :) ?
<mandel> fagan: I own you a review, on it in a few min
<karni> duanedesign: hi! by the way :)
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> karni:  i noticed the page is showing up in a lot of google results
<fagan> mandel: its cool take you time
<duanedesign> karni: technically Android U1 is not a 'third party' project anymore?
<mandel> fagan: is more like… bloody 56 email in the inbox than anything else ;)
<karni> duanedesign: good catch. it's discontinued, and Ubuntu One Files is not third party party anymore
 * fagan probably wouldnt turn on the file sync anyway on his phone
<fagan> It has about a day battery with no real processes running
<jo-erlend> Good morning, everyone. I asked before, but I guess everyone was asleep. :) is it possible to share a couchdb with other ubuntuone users?
<karni> fagan: I charge my phone on daily basis too, anyway. But the sync granulity is way up to 'daily', or off, so it's your choice ;)
<duanedesign> hello jo-erlend
<duanedesign> jo-erlend: i just saw that question in the scrollback
<duanedesign> :)
<jo-erlend> :)
<fagan> karni: I suppose it wouldnt be too bad if the sync was daily
<karni> duanedesign: should I remove myself from ThirtPartyProjects ?
<duanedesign> jo-erlend: their is the CouchDB pairing tool
<karni> fagan: the user has choice. 15 min, 30min, 1h, 12h, 24h
<duanedesign> karni: if you have a second that would be great
<karni> duanedesign: sure
<fagan> karni: I dont actually even think there is anything on my u1 that has a place on my phone
<jamesh> duanedesign: that tool is more for syncing on the local network though.
<fagan> But i suppose I only got the upgraded account yesterday
<duanedesign> jamesh: you are right
<duanedesign> hmm
<jo-erlend> duanedesign: yes, but let's say I make a "remember the milk" application. I use my desktopcouch as storage for it and I sync it with ubuntu one. Others in the family also has ubuntu one accounts and uses the same application. It would be nice if I could sync one of my couchdbs with them so that we all have the same data in our todo lists. But is that possible?
<karni> fagan: 1) free account is enough to have file sync handy ;) 2) it's useful to (sync) carry around a few documents which are imporatnt to you wherever you care :)
<fagan> karni: yeah I have my college notes and stuff but still its not really the form factor that id like to be studying on. I suppose the u1 sync will come in really handy for the android pad devices
<karni> fagan: you mean tablets, is that right?
<jamesh> jo-erlend: there is nothing to stop you running a replication job like that, although the permissions system isn't granular enough to give access to only one of your databases to another user.
<jamesh> jo-erlend: IIRC there are plans to change that, but I don't have any dates.
<fagan> karni: yeah
<mandel> fagan: I'm taking a look at your branch now, are you working on something atm?
<fagan> mandel: nope
<fagan> mandel: it still needs resizing and the text and all that so expect it to be really bad
<mandel> fagan: then you can start working on that, right :)
<fagan> mandel: ok thats cool then
<fagan> id say it will take about 2 hours or so to get that perfect so ill ping you when im done
<mandel> fagan: is either that, or taking a look at lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/windows_ui_3, there you will find a setup.py, take a look at it and try to understand what is going on, once you do, create something similar for the installer
<mandel> fagan: ping me when done then, do the work on a diff brach so I can review the current one with no problems :)
<fagan> mandel: sure
<mandel> fagan: I'll probaly will approve it, and will file bugs agains you :P
<fagan> nooooooooo :)
 * fagan doesnt like bugs
<karni> It's good for you! [Regular Orginarny Swedish Meal]
<karni> Feels like I'll have to upgrade to a batter hardware than my good, old HTC Hero
<fagan> karni: wow thats old
<karni> fagan: ~1yr 3months
<karni> or wait.. was it 2 years x]
<karni> nah
<fagan> karni: yeah thats old in current tech standards
<karni> fagan: exactly
<fagan> but using old hardware helps when developing
<fagan> since you have to program better because of the slower cpu, smaller memory..etc
<karni> correct
<Chipaca> moin all
<fagan> morning Chipaca
<karni> good morning Chipaca
<Chipaca> it is, surprisingly
<Chipaca> although I can't get onto the canonical irc
 * fagan wonders if its a sign of the apocolypse that Ireland has like 20 degree weather atm
<fagan> Chipaca: its lagging a lot too
<fagan> im getting like 5 sec lag on it
<Chipaca> fagan: run to the hills!
<mandel> fagan: comment added in the review proposal
<fagan> mandel: cool will check it out
<mandel> Chipaca: morning! today looks like a good morning for windows, if the branches land, we will have a fully port ubuntu sso :D
<Chipaca> see? told you the sky was falling
<fagan> mandel: isnt every day a bad day for windows?
<fagan> mandel: so I have to add a layout and remove the buttons?
<mandel> fagan: some times, I'm happy, I was up til 2am yesterday getting it to work, we can login, register, etc.. it also integrates with the Windows Credentials manager… so for once its indeed a good day :)
<fagan> oh and remove the menu bar
<mandel> fagan: change the widget class… maybe if I show you how to do it it will go faster, skype has a screen cast or something like that, right?
<fagan> yeah it does for windows yeah
<mandel> fagan: shall we? that way I can tell you how to do it faster, we can go through an imaginary one and then you tackle the rest, does that sound good?
<fagan> mandel: sure im just installing it on my ubuntu machine
<mandel> fagan: skype you mean? cool
<fagan> yep
<mandel> fagan: I'll try to find in the mean time how to screencast the vm :P
<fagan> :)
<fagan> it will only be 10 secs more
<mandel> sure, no worries :)
<Chipaca> ooh, can i watch?
<Chipaca> you probably can't screencast to a group, huh
<fagan> Chipaca: you can I think
<mandel> Chipaca: we can try
<fagan> you just do a group call and share the video of what you are doing
<fagan> ok im logged in
<duanedesign> nice feedback on new U1 preferences http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=11244
<karni> neat
<Chipaca_> duanedesign: the article, or the comments do you mean?
<duanedesign> Chipaca_: i try and stay away from the comments :P
<Chipaca_> duanedesign: the comments are a very good barometer of ... *something*
<mandel> fagan: work in the same branch so that you have the different version
<fagan> mandel: kk
<JamesTait> "What a beautiful day, hey hey, what a beautiful day!" Good morning everyone! :D
<fagan> JamesTait: U2 such a good Irish band
<fagan> :)
 * fagan loves the quote 
<JamesTait> fagan: U2? I thought that was the Leve11ers?
<JamesTait> Pretty sure it was someone from your part of the world anyway!
<fagan> JamesTait: damn it I thought you were doing beautiful day by U2
<fagan> :/
<fagan> mandel: this is actually working out a lot easier than I though
<JamesTait> I'll save that for tomorrow, assuming it still is. :)
<fagan> *thought
<mandel> fagan: nice, it is one of those things that if you show it, it is straigtf foward to understand, at the pace you will be a Qt master ;)
<fagan> mandel: yeah the only problem im having now is dragging and dropping correctly :P
<fagan> its reversing the order when I drag it to the vert layout
<mandel> fagan: the drag and drop is the worst bit, specially when you have complicated designs.. it gets on my nerves
<fagan> mandel: i wonder if there is a bug report somewhere against qtdesginer about it
<mandel> no idea
<fagan> Im just going to create the layout and put in some bad spacers for the moment and then push it to the branch for you to look at to make sure im doing it right
 * fagan is trying to do it to the design 
<fagan> mandel: what was the size constraint again?
<Chipaca_> fagan: can I quote you on that?
<fagan> Chipaca_: if you want :P
<Chipaca_> fagan: done
<fagan> :)
 * fagan knew he would get quoted for something eventually 
<mandel> fagan: there are two diff things, the size constraint that states which are the min and max sizes the widget can use, eg width between 40px and 50px and the size policy which is the one that states if the widget should have a fixed size, stretch etc...
<fagan> mandel: I mean the setting for the vert layout that you did at the start
<mandel> fagan: I dont understand, why are you trying to do?
 * mandel talks a lot
<fagan> mandel: I mean the default constaint that you set at the start of what you were doing on skype
<fagan> you placed the vert layout then set the constraint so it would expand with the window
<mandel> fagan: oh, that, right click on the widget, got to layout, and set the overall layout of it
<mandel> fagan: is like doing .setLayout by code, you are telling the wizardpage which layout to use
<fagan> mandel: you can morph windows into widgets I just found
<fagan> or not
<fagan> I was clicking on something else
<mandel> fagan: there are some widget that you can indeed morph, but I cannot remember which ones
<mandel> there is some setting somewhere in the context menu for that, unfortunatly you can do from widget to windows, but not the other way around
<mandel> if I remember correctly
<fagan> mandel: you can morph any layout to any other layout it seems I just played about with it
<fagan> oki doke first screen done and since the first one is the hardest it shouldnt be too much longer for the rest
<fagan> and the one I did was the hardest one so its good from here
<mandel> nice, let me know when you are done so I can take a second look
<fagan> mandel: sure I havent done any of the spacer stuff yet or sized any of the objects on the window but they are in a layout and shouldnt take too long to set all those
<mandel> fagan: cool, remember you can try the layout in real live from qtdesigner, is a good way to find layout issues.
<fagan> mandel: yeah im just giving them all a first pass and then going into detail afterwards.
<karni> JamesTait: hey listen. this is really low priority and I don't quite understand what's the problem, but since few days, the "Confirm Computer Access" page is not horizontally scrollable. This is using the default Android browser, so I have nothing to do with it. But it kina feels strage if I can't scroll around the page. Has the layout/divs been changed recently?
<JamesTait> karni: I believe you will want to nudge rockstar about that - I've been meaning to do exactly that myself, actually.
<karni> JamesTait: You have noticed the same thing?
<JamesTait> In fact, I think there is a mobile interface in the works from ivanka's team, but I wouldn't swear to that.
<karni> I see
<fagan> 4 left yay
<fagan> although coffee is needed
<fagan> 2 left
<fagan> mandel: check out the branch
<fagan> I didnt size stuff yet
<fagan> but added the layout and spacers
<mandel> fagan: ok, gime me 10 min, I'm in the middle of a failing test :P
<fagan> mandel: your cool take your time
 * fagan watches last night american idol :P
<fagan> *nights
<karni> fagan: TV is not good for you! (TM)
<fagan> karni: yeah I dont think coffee is either but that doesnt stop me :)
<karni> fagan: you're procrastinating ;) /me learned a new word
<karni> I'm just kidding :
<karni> :)
<fagan> karni: hah im not procrastinating im playing guitar
<karni> xD
<teknico> fagan, playing guitar is always good! :-)
<fagan> teknico: I have 5 within arms reach from my computer
<teknico> fagan, and definitely better that watching TV ;-)
<fagan> teknico: doing both>all
<teknico> fagan, currently I have 5 too, but selling one, interested? ;-)
<fagan> teknico: im in the market for a yellow telecaster
 * fagan is looking to get one with itern pay 
<fagan> *intern
<fagan> yellow is my fav guitar colour
<fagan> but only gloss yellow
<fagan> oooh I just was looking at the gibson website and I may get one of them instead
<teknico> fagan, why not get this one instead? ;-) http://www.mercatinomusicale.com/mm/a_Chitarra-classica-silenziosa-elettrificata-Yamaha-SLG100N-Silent-Guitar_id2016108.html
<fagan> lol
<fagan> interesting one
<fagan> ok I cant afford a gibson :P
<clarita> bonjour fagan
<fagan> hey clarita
<clarita> fagan: howdy doody - any news on getting some grabs of where you are at with installer?
<fagan> clarita: I have them a little better still no text and they are still really rough
<fagan> I need mandel to have a look before I go ahead and finish them
<mandel> clarita: I'm reviewing it atm, I'm going as fast as  can ;)
<fagan> hehe
<fagan> clarita: they will be done a little after lunch
<mandel> clarita: I will have the sso app running for you this afternoon, I need to find a way to send it  to you so that you do not have to install a dev enviroment
<fagan> mandel: we should make a wiki page with the stuff you need anyway
<mandel> fagan: yes, I did one for the old code but not for the current one, it would be very nice to have one
<mandel> but I'm not going to ask you to do it, is waaaaaay boring
<fagan> mandel: isnt that the kind of thing you should be putting me onto
 * fagan hides just in case mandel agrees 
<clarita> mandel fagan: super!
<mandel> fagan: is something you can do if you are blocked by me doing the review, certainly, but I dont believe hat interships are for you to be 'making coffee' you have to get your hands dirty :)
<clarita> fagan mandel: btw I am still taking a look at the folder selection and sync again today
<fagan> mandel: yeah thats cool. I can fix the layout a little bit
<fagan> clarita: thats cool I have the folder things and all "done" ish but it doesnt take much to change it so go ahead
<fagan> mandel: the layout still sucks pretty bad and I could be playing about with the spacers
<mandel> fagan: let me finish with the comments so that you have some feed back
<mandel> clarita: feel free to go will, I'm open enough to tell you when you went crazy :P
<fagan> Im pretty honest too so I can say when design is funny
<clarita> mandel fagan: funny ha ha? ;-)
<clarita> mandel fagan: i'll try to include some appropriate comedy mmoments
<clarita> moments
<fagan> clarita: ill make sure I throw in the proper polite laugh
<clarita> fagan: if you don't mind
 * mandel wonders if those two are lol at the screen, apparently last time fagan and clarita waved at each other over a conf call...
 * fagan confirms the wave 
<fagan> Im going nuts with horizontal spacers
<mandel> fagan: added the comments, take a look, and dont take them hard, I'm just very picky :)
<fagan> mandel: kk
<fagan> im fixing the spacing issues now
<mandel> fagan: sometimes is easier when you group things together, maybe that helps
<fagan> mandel: Oh on the label on the checkbox comment. I did that on purpose just in case we needed to space them out a bit
<fagan> so I did that on purpose
<mandel> fagan: we can do that with styling, no need to add extra labels
<mandel> fagan: all the styling will be done later, ralsina should be the boss on that :P
<fagan> mandel: oh ok I didnt know that
<fagan> I can just remove the extra labels then its coo
<fagan> *cool
<clarita> fagan: yes to confirm styling is on its way...thanks to lisette who has just joined the Design team
<clarita> lisette will now be listening :-)
<fagan> cool
<mandel> fagan: in Qt you can have the default style per widget, or define your own so that you can have the same UI but diff styles
<clarita> mandel fagan and lisette: there was a question in the wireframes about progress indication during the installation process (both step-by-step as well as actual installation)
<fagan> Oh so you mean like a step 1,2,3...etc
<clarita> exactly - for the screen step by step this is quite simple (she says) but for actual installation am I right in thinking this can't be reported as it happens?
<fagan> We could do 1, installing u1 2, select plan 3, select folders 4, done
<fagan> that would be fine
<fagan> Dont know what kind of widget to use to display it but I know what you mean
<clarita> ok thanks - would be good to know if there are any restrictions when using the widgets on style..?
<fagan> mandel: ^
<mandel> clarita: the only things that would be hard, yet doable would be a progressbar similar to the one that was proposed a while back, but mainly due to time contrains
<mandel> clarita: for me, the best would be to go for a design you consider ok, and then we sit down and talk about the diff compromises
<lisette> where can i find this progress bar that was proposed?
<clarita> lisette: in the.....Googledoc!
<mandel> clarita: is there the one with the circles etc...?
<mandel> lisette: I do have an email with it if needed :)
 * fagan is almost finished his attempt at the bandwidth windo 
<fagan> *window
<fagan> mandel: ill ask you to look at just that to get it perfect
<mandel> fagan: sure, I need to walk the dog, I'll do it asap I'm back, is that ok?
<fagan> mandel: I need to go on break too soonish so ill go do what I have to do and have it ready at 2 after the standup
<mandel> sure, np
<fagan> mandel: can you set a layout to a frame?
<fagan> it doesnt seem to be offering it to me
<mandel> yes you can, just drop it there
<fagan> oh ok
<fagan> it looked like it was just working for a little space in the frame
<mandel> well, I need to go
 * mandel walking beast
 * fagan has a pain in the neck and cant turn left 
<fagan> so sore
<dobey> fagan: make 3 right turns
<karni> dobey: xD
 * fagan went crazy trying to fix a monitor problem just there only to find that the monitor wasnt on the right channel 
<karni> fagan: That's not that bad. Once a guy formatted my harddrive because the printer wasn't working. It turned out the printer was connected through the scanner, which was AC unplugged.
<mandel> I did not know we had zoolander with us
<fagan> :)
<fagan> its actually pretty sore
<mandel> ralsina: ping?
<thisfred> mandel: he's at pycamp.ar
<mandel> thisfred: that i what I though so is there a point of doing the weekly?
<thisfred> I don
<thisfred> t know, I always just do it, no matter who's there
<fagan> do we still do standup when he isnt around?
<dobey> well half our team is at pycamp.ar :)
<nessita> stand up in 8'crowd!
<mandel> thisfred: the standup makes sense, but the weekly call...
<thisfred> keep up with what your colleagues are doing, and realize your life isn't so bad kind of thing? :)
<thisfred> mandel: ah, that I don't know
<nessita> dobey: could you please do some follow up in bug #741529?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 741529 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "package ubuntuone-client 1.5.8-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/emblems/emblem-ubuntuone-downloading.icon', which is also in package ubuntuone-client-gnome 1.4.5-0ubuntu1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741529
<nessita> dobey: half of our team? is only alecu and ralsina :-)
<fagan> I still have to make mumble work right too
<nessita> fagan: yes, we do
<nessita> mandel: and yes, I don't think we're doing the weekly unless Chipaca wants otherwise
<mandel> nessita: that's what I though, weeklies are more a manager thing, right?
<Chipaca_> nessita: depends on which "team" dobey meant, because afaik facu and lucio are there also, no?
<nessita> yeah
<Chipaca_> I got my fill of desktop weekly yesterday, thank you
<nessita> Chipaca_: right, I assumed desktop+ since we were talking in the context of our stand up
<thisfred> did I miss a meeting yesterday?
<Chipaca_> thisfred: no, you didn't
<thisfred> damn
<Chipaca_> bah
<nessita> but if we consider online services, 4 people is not half ;-)
<Chipaca_> not one I was also in
<Chipaca_> nessita: your point is excellent, so I am now forced to punch you
<Chipaca_> you brought this on you for being right all the time
 * nessita feels punched
 * nessita drops dead
<dobey> i was only counting people who will be at the BA sprint :)
 * Chipaca_ opens up a position for a new godess of tdd gtk python dev
<thisfred> quick, unfix all the doc strings!
<nessita> :-)
<mandel> thisfred: Il take care of the spelling ;)
<nessita> dobey: ah, ok. So, does that report sound familiar/make sense to you?
<thisfred> you should totally put that on your business cards now, nessita
<nessita> thisfred: my business card reads the following, on the back:
<dobey> nessita: i just uploaded a fix
<Chipaca_> nessita: what was your job description at except?
<nessita> "women and tests are always right"
<thisfred> "See other side"
<dobey> weird that it wasn't reported before though
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<nessita> me time!
<thisfred> nope
<thisfred> me
 * dobey needs to take some me time
<mandel> me
<nessita> mandel, fagan?
<nessita> eso!
<nessita> fagan: say me please :-)
<fagan> me
<fagan> whoops
<fagan> :P
<nessita> ok, let's go!
<nessita> DONE: released ussoc, u1cp (twice! so we could also include last minute tweaks to the account tab). Reviews.
<nessita> TODO: evaluation (boring!), SRU for bug #709494, continue hunting replacement for london sprint
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> * DONE reviewed https://code.launchpad.net/~beuno/ubuntuone-servers/really-show-third-party-contacts/+merge/54617
<thisfred> * DONE reviewed https://code.launchpad.net/~vds/ubuntuone-servers/better_view_abstraction/+merge/54557
<thisfred> * DONE http://pad.lv/740377 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/tune-notifications/+merge/54510
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS get ubuntuone-couch into natty [2/3]
<thisfred>  - [X] 0.2.0  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/release-0.2.0/+merge/53317
<thisfred>  - [X] ubuntuone-couch FFE http://pad.lv/729117
<thisfred>  - [ ] wait for the package to get through the upload queue
<ubot4`> nessita: Bug 709494 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/709494 is private
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS notifications/alerts of quota events http://pad.lv/702172 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/quota-notifications
<thisfred> * TODO peer review James T.
<thisfred> * TODO testing knowledge sharing meeting thingy
<thisfred> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: ubuntuone-client release/upload, repository addition for codec install, #741529
<dobey> λ TODO: UIFE request, finish bug #733327, libu1 release, nightlies updates
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 733327 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "Missing user's name field (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733327
<dobey> mandel: go
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<mandel> DONE: Fought with the travel agency which is run by people who could not find there ass even if they had a map of it. Got the Qt application running with the Qt twisted reactor. Got Validation in sorted in SSO Qt ui.
<mandel> TODO: ask for reviews, clean up a little SSO, propse UI branches.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> fagan: go
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Did a few more iterations of the screens to get everything right
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * Finish the screens
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> I think im last :)
<nessita> mandel: what problem are you having with the agency?
<nessita> who are you talking with (name)?
<nessita> mandel: if they are being unhelpful, we need to report that to marianna
<mandel> nessita: I've been talking with marianna about it already, after 18 emails etc.. they have not managed to do what I asked them for and offered a 700 eur more expensive solution...
<Chipaca_> I guess the "field full of horny clues" metaphor doesn't work too well with asses
<Chipaca_> or rather, it works *too* well
<nessita> mandel: ouch. So marianna is aware of the situation, right?
 * fagan is waiting on his travel agency to get back about the tickets 
<nessita> mandel: any solution in sight?
<mandel> nessita: yes, she is up to date
<thisfred> metaphors are like similes
<Chipaca_> unsmiling similies
<Chipaca_> fagan: your travel agency, or the company's?
<mandel> nessita: yes, will get the tickets they offer if is ok wth marianna, it has been more a waste of time than anything else
<fagan> Chipaca_: companies
<fagan> company's I mean
<Chipaca_> fagan: ok, phew
<thisfred> mandel: you just don't work well with belgians
<fagan> I know emailed them 2 days ago so they must be on it
<mandel> thisfred: don't get me started….
<dobey> haha
<nessita> mandel: right, something similar happened to me (though it wasn't 700 euros more expensive, but 20 USD)
<nessita> fagan: where are you based?
<fagan> nessita: Ireland
<fagan> so not far to travel
<nessita> fagan: so you're using BTS as your agency, right?
<fagan> nessita: nope I used the UK one
<nessita> ah, ok
<nessita> you may have better luck then :-P
<fagan> Ireland wasnt on the list so I presumed we were just lumped into the one agency
<fagan> (with the UK)
<mandel> fagan: well, you are all british...
 * fagan notes down not to buy mandel a beer 
<thisfred> mandel: you could get kneecapped for saying such things :)
<nessita> thisfred: would you be able to do a review in your maverick box? is the branch for the SRU about setting a name when resgitering for SSO (you already reviewed the branch for trunk)
<mandel> fagan: well, you are british, not english but brit which is diff, otherwhise why do irsih player play in the british lions?
<thisfred> nessita: sure thing
<nessita> thisfred: thanks! https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/displayname-stable/+merge/54702
<thisfred> mandel: they don't
<thisfred> oh in rugby? DOn't know a thing about that
<nessita> mate time! I'll be right back
<thisfred> nessita: it shows 8 conflicts
<nessita> argh!
<thisfred> nessita: I assume that's just launchpad being slow?
<nessita> no, is me being slow
<mandel> thisfred: they do: /
<nessita> I didn't set the target to be stable
 * nessita re fixes
<mandel> thisfred: http://www.lionsrugby.com/
<mandel> :P
<karni> CardinalFang: could you make a trivial review please https://code.launchpad.net/~karni/ubuntuone-android-files/file-status-feedback/+merge/54703
<thisfred> mandel: it says british & irish, at the top
<karni> ah crap, the diff's not yet there
<mandel> meh, that just to keep them happy, also the wikipedia is on my side :)
<fagan> mandel: I cant get my buttons to be the right size
<nessita> thisfred: fixed in https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/displayname-stable/+merge/54705
<thisfred> nessita: thx
<nessita> thank you!
<mandel> fagan: what are you trying to do?
<karni> CardinalFang: ok, trivial diff available.
<mandel> nessita: have we eom? 'cause I have a comment :P
<fagan> mandel: make my buttons bigger
<nessita> mandel: comment please!
<mandel> fagan: why?
<fagan> mandel: to be more like the mockup
<mandel> nessita: I have a working brach on ubuntu sso on windows in my machine, there are lots of branches waiting to land to trunk. can I get reviews so that on friday I can try to make a package?
<mandel> it would be a bloody huge mlestone, it has bugs, but are minor
<mandel> fagan: have you played with the min size of the buttons?
<fagan> and as well as that im having a weird issue with the space between things and resizing makes some stuff move a lot and some stuff not as much
<mandel> fagan: property box, under the QWidget part
<fagan> oh I know
<fagan> I didnt hit preview
<mandel> fagan: hmmm have you pushed the code to the branch?
<fagan> not yet
<fagan> just trying something
<nessita> mandel: still reading and parsing your comment
<mandel> ok, when you do, we can take a look at what is going on
<nessita> mandel: you need windows or linux reviews? is there anyone else already doing windows revuews?
<mandel> nessita: mlstone is a milestone in my ltping lingo :P
<mandel> nessita: I need at least 1 linux review in each of them
<mandel> nessita: windows is a diff story
<nessita> mandel: I can do all the linux reviews, shoot me the link, I'll work on that today
<mandel> nessita: superb, before you kill me, there is only one big one, the rest are rather small :)
<nessita> mandel: no problem :-). And you also need someone to do windows reviews?
<mandel> nessita: there you go: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/implement_windows_main_2
<mandel> nessita: yes, I was hoping that I coul get fagan to do some.. but he cannot approve yet AFAIK
<fagan> mandel: I can
<mandel> fagan: can you? cool, the there you go https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/implement_windows_main_3/+merge/53409 the new added tests should pass, and maybe I did some errors in my code
<fagan> mandel: ok cool my window manager just crashed so give me 1 min to fix
<mandel> np
<mandel> fagan: you have all the time you need
<fagan> kk
<fagan> mandel: ill push my changes after that so you can look
<fagan> there is progress but still it looks a little weird
 * fagan <---- noob
<mandel> fagan: visteme despacio, que tengo prisa :)
 * fagan doesnt have a clue what that means 
<karni> fagan: I feel you man, they do this every day ;) (and I'm not hoping to google translate any more :D )
<fagan> google translate says mandel doesnt make much sense :)
<mandel> fagan: dont listen to that guy, it makes sense
<mandel> :P
<fagan> hah
<fagan> ok the update thats going on will take 10 minutes more
<fagan> then my window manager should be working
 * fagan curses unity 
<fagan> or compiz which ever is breaking
<thisfred> nessita: +1d the branch, works perfectly on maverick
<nessita> thisfred: awesome! thanks
<fagan> mandel: am I doing a windows or/and a linux review?
 * fagan can test both 
<mandel> fagan: windows, nessita will tackle all the linux ones
<fagan> kk
<nessita> fagan: do not steal linux reviews from me! :-P
<fagan> nessita: as a superior you would have to order me to steal them
 * fagan is a good little intern :)
<nessita> fagan: hehehe. I may be bossy (ask thisfred :-P), but I will not give away work (at least not linux work)
<thisfred> I never said you were bossy, I think, just contrarian :P
<fagan> nessita: not giving work away is very bad for the stress levels
<mandel> fagan: she is bossy, actually I;m pretty sure she is the only one that would manage to make me shut up, and that is hard, very hard
 * nessita LOLs
 * fagan thinks bossiness is good for company progression since bossy people become bosses :P
<fagan> mandel: ok im doing the review now
<fagan> so if it passes the tests then +1 yeah?
<fagan> any need to run the code?
 * fagan could click a few buttons to make sure
<mandel> fagan: no, but you should read the code to see if I forgot something, for example, a PEP8 issues, typos (very possible) stupid logic (less possible) etc..
<mandel> fagan: also you can ask if you don't understand what the code is doing
<fagan> mandel: kk
 * fagan looks 
<fagan> oh so I need to grab 2 and 3 then
<nessita> mandel: I would ask something for your commit messages. Could you please be more specific about what you're changing/adding/removing? we use the final commit message to build the changelog, and adding stuff like "Second step of the implementation of main on windows." is not very helpful
<mandel> nessita: hehe, sure I can update that with a longer one, on it
<fagan> mandel: failed the tests
<nessita> mandel: not necessarily longer (generally speaking), but more specific about what the branch is improving/solving in the project
<fagan> just 1
<fagan> mandel: was that expected or is this news to you?
<nessita> mandel: also, could you please add at the end of the commit message (LP: #123456) when the branch solves a bug? (replace 123456 as necessary, we don't want every branch of your solving the same bug #123456 :-P)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 123456 in xine-lib (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "podcast crashes amarok (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123456
<mandel> fagan: did the new test fail? there are some that do,but not the ones I added
<mandel> nessita: I've added the linked bug to the last branch of the big change, rather than linking to each of them. I can add in the commit that is part of the bug fix, is that ok?
<nessita> mandel: yes please!
<nessita> thanks
<fagan> mandel: what do you mean? I just ran run_test on the first branch and it failed on 1 thingy
 * fagan pastebins 
<fagan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583862
<fagan> shit wrong one
<fagan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584862
<mandel> fagan: those to failures are expected, they are due to bug #732112 and bug 732057 which I fix in other branches
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 732112 in ubuntu-sso-client "AccountTestCase.test_generate_captcha fails on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732112
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 732057 in ubuntu-sso-client "test_request_is_signed_with_credentials fails on Windows (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732057
<fagan> mandel: Ah ok then thats fine
 * fagan goes to the bit where he looks at the code 
<fagan> NOTE: that may take a little time since ive looked at the code only a little
<mandel> nessita: I just remember somehting, with SSO I saw a coment from you regarding deferToThread not being fired, that is because you do not have a reactor runnning, they dont state it very clearly in the docs
<nessita> mandel: yes. And we don't want to have a reactor running either (at least for now).
<mandel> nessita: shall we update the comment with the right reason then? or just remove it
<nessita> mandel: we shall update. Wanna do it or shall I?
<mandel> nessita: I think you know the reasons better for not running the reactor
<nessita> mandel: I'll do it, then. TO share those with you: running the reactor generates having a process that awakes 10 times per second hitting too much your system, and being counterproductive to battery usage
<nessita> mandel: given the above, we only need the reactor for hitting an url that right now takes less than 2 seconds, so is not worth it
<mandel> nessita: wow, interesting…
<nessita> mandel: as an example, I tweaked a bit your commit message in main_2
<mandel> ok
<fagan> mandel: I cant see anything jumping out at me thats wrong with it but ill make sure
<mandel> fagan: for me is also important that you understand what is going on, if I die, they'll ask you about it ;)
<fagan> mandel: I know whats going on :) I looked at last week, just need to look at the changes to see whats up
<fagan> looked at it I mean
<mandel> great
 * fagan didnt just sit around waiting all week for HR to get on to him just waited to do actual work
<nessita> mandel: styling fixes for main_2:
<nessita> * add an empty line below the module docstring and before the import section in main/tests/test_windows.py
<nessita> * remove empty space at the beginning of  """ A PBServerFactory that saves the latest connected client."""
<nessita> mandel: so, you do are using deferToThread in main/windows.py? so you have a reactor running on windows?
<nessita> mandel: * typo in main/windows.py: """Append remte_ to the remote methods.
 * fagan doesnt know what nessita said there 
<nessita> fagan: there is a typo in "remte_"
<nessita> a missing o
<fagan> ah ok
<fagan> I actually had gedit open so should have run a spell check
<fagan> Oh I meant with the defertothread bit
<fagan> and the reactor bit
<nessita> mandel: also, I think this piece "attrs['remote_' + current] = attrs[current]" should be "attrs['remote_' + current] = attrs.pop(current)". Let me know when you're around so we talk about that.
<mandel> nessita: got it
<nessita> fagan: I'm not sure what you don't understand. Can you repeat your question please?
<nessita> mandel: ack to the rest as well?
<mandel> nessita: we will have a reactor running, which iwill make all the defertoThread work
<nessita> mandel: ok then
<mandel> nessita: you have scared me with the battery thing, but I'm hoping that the qtreactor will work well
<fagan> nessita: I mean I dont know what deferToThread does and I dont think I know what a reator is, unless its a object for the engine
<nessita> mandel: don't be so scared, syncdaemon is already weaking up 10 times per second due to the twisted reactor ;-)
 * fagan goes back to the code to see 
<mandel> nessita: I'mm fix the docstrings and the remote_ thin in the meta class
<nessita> fagan: all that is twisted terminology. And I'm not saying that the terminology is twisted, but that they belong to the twisted project ;-)
<fagan> ah ok
<nessita> fagan: are you familiar with twisted?
<fagan> nessita: not at all
 * fagan tried to look at it a while back but had no real reason to so didnt go into it hard 
<nessita> fagan: I honestly don't know what your task assignments are (did I miss an email?), but you may wanna take a look to twisted and try to understand it (is not simple, at least from my POV)
<nessita> mandel: will fagan be working with twisted related stuff?
<fagan> nessita: my assignment is literally what ever mandel needs help with but I suppose its mildly hindered since im pretty new I suppose
<nessita> mandel: another typo: "# ignore bus_name and object path so that we do not brak the current..." <- s/brak/break/
<fagan> oh we correct comments as well
<mandel> nessita: no, he will be focusing on the installer atm, so qt and maybe a little of c, not more
<fagan> I ignored them other than to acutally understand what the methods were doing
<nessita> mandel, fagan: ok, so no need to study twisted (yet :-))
 * fagan takes in a sigh of relief 
<nessita> mandel: one important note: recently (2 days ago?) I added a new param to register_user, the "displayname". So you would need to change that, otherwise new users are created with empty (blank) names and the universe explodes
<nessita> mandel: not sure if I explained myself properly, but for further info, this is the bug report: bug #709494
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 709494 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "Missing user's name field (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709494
<fagan> ok so then the merge needs fixing then?
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<nessita> fagan: as long as mandel fixes the things I mention before merging, (so far) I'll approve
<nessita> mandel: would it be better for you that I put all the needs fixing together in one comment instead of writing them here?
<fagan> well I didnt see anything major wrong and it passed the tests so as long as what nessita said is fixed ill give +1 on it too
<fagan> well it passed the tests it should have
<fagan> although im still scrolling the code to see
<fagan> at least as a last sweep
<mandel> nessita: it would be very appreciated indeed
<nessita> mandel: ok, I'll do that
<mandel> nessita: do you want me to take care of the review you need for maverik? I have a vm with it
<nessita> mandel: that would be awesome! https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/displayname-stable/+merge/54705
<nessita> mandel: detailed instructions are in the linked bug
 * mandel looks
 * CardinalFang updates distro to see if synch daemon is less chatty now.
<fagan> ok done
 * fagan still is getting used to reviews so it takes a good long time 
<fagan> and as well not knowing stuff doesnt help :P
<fagan> ill +1 after its fixed
 * fagan was just looking for a comment from mandel in the code saying SHANE THERE IS AN ERROR HERE IF YOU READ THIS MESSAGE YOU ARE AWESOME :D
<mandel> fagan: hehe that wont happen :P
<fagan> mandel: good I dont like that kind of tom foolery
<mandel> ha!
 * fagan will stay an extra half hour since there was a little bit of hanging around 
<fagan> mandel: want me to go back to the designer thingy
<nessita> mandel: main_2 marked as needs fixing with all the comments added. Please note there are 3 comments with things to tweak/answer.
<mandel> fagan: yes, get back to the ui work
 * fagan restarts since its on his ubuntu partition
<mandel> nessita: I was just reading them, I understand the need of the name field (just reviewing that too) I'd prefer to add a bug about that for windows, and merge this beast, that way we can move to more size manageable reviews
<mandel> is easier to review, easier to test, etc...
<mandel> is that ok with you?
<nessita> mandel: just reply to my comments with your thoughts and I will probably approve :-)
<nessita> mandel: yes, that may work just fine
<mandel> nessita: specially since we have no releases for windows just yet
<nessita> right
<nessita> mandel: I think the lack of displayname will break your sso implementation, but as you say it can be broken for a few days
<mandel> nessita: I knew about your changes and I did write the UI with the name fields, is a matter of merging, running and see the broken tests
<nessita> good
<mandel> test_common.py should brake on windows atm
<mandel> as in with the name changes
<nessita> mandel: I'm looking at main_3 now, and I wonder:
<rodrigo_> rye, I've been working a bit on evo-couchdb, with the system-wide couchdb instance, and it works ok
<rodrigo_> rye, it crashes a lot when using desktopcouch, and can't even start asking it for documents, as it crashes on the initial dbus dialog
<nessita> mandel: in linux, SSOCredentials is a deprecated class (we have not marked it as such, but it's). Are you implementing it for completeness sake or because you actually need it?
<rye> rodrigo_, were you testing on natty or maverick?
<rodrigo_> rye, natty
<rye> rodrigo_, is there a link to the branch?
<mandel> nessita: completeness sake, I want to get to a point with the diff between the two platforms is related to the IPC and the gui
<rodrigo_> rye, no, I'm working on git, but doing a release now, so that you can test with the latest fixes
<mandel> nessita: I prefer to say I did too much than I did too little :)
<nessita> mandel: ok, thanks. Sorry for not being explicit about this before
<rye> rodrigo_, well, i can pull from git, i guess
<mandel> nessita: not a problem what so ever
<rodrigo_> rye, ok, if you want, just make sure you ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr, so that it gets installed system wide
<rodrigo_> rye, you'll need both couchdb-glib and evo-couchdb
<rodrigo_> rye, doing the release anyway, so try with git, and if it doesn't work, I should have the packages almost ready
<fagan> mandel: I cant get the layout working on the frame
<fagan> :/
<nessita> mandel: is your commit message in main_3 correct? it reads "...so that the IPC on linux can use twisted.pb" and I would expect "...so that the IPC on windows can use twisted.pb"
<mandel> fagan: give me a sec, I'll finish nessitas review and I'll take a look
<fagan> yeah cool
<mandel> nessita: up, sorry, bug in my brain while typing
<nessita> mandel: I'll change it :-)
<mandel> nessita: you have two green lights in stable, feel free to merge
<mandel> fagan: is the code in the branch already? do you recond we can try and do another shared screen to see your machine and try to fix the problem you have?
<nessita> mandel: thanks!!!
<fagan> mandel: nope its not will push now
<mandel> fagan: ok, ping me when ready, I'm going to grab a coffee
<fagan> mandel: ping
<fagan> Ok so my problem at the moment is half I need some text in there to know if it looks weird, some of the sizes still need a little looking at but shouldnt take too much more effort to fix and I cant get the frame to have a layout for some reason so its not sizing properly
<fagan> I only did bandwidth
<fagan> (so far )
<nessita> mandel: is this proposal https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_732057/+merge/52740 lacking of a prerequisite branch? or is it really 2564 lines big?
<mandel> nessita: there is a lack of pre, i deleted the branch because it was too big and lp things that
<mandel> nessita: it is like 10 lines max
<nessita> mandel: can you please "resubmit" the proposal setting the proper prerequisite?
<mandel> nessita: sure, I dont know why I did not do it
<mandel> nessita: I'll let you know when the diff is ready
<nessita> mandel:  thanks!
<mandel> nessita: is ready
<nessita> looks good now!
<mandel> yeah, it does make more sense
<mandel> fagan: let me boot the windows vm and I take a look at your problem
<nessita> mandel: main_3 approved (let me know when comments in main_2 are replied/fixed to re-review)
<mandel> nessita: I'll lot at fagan problem and will fix it asap
<nessita> sure, I'll have lunch now
 * nessita is starving
<fagan> +1 too
<mandel> fagan: cool thx
<fagan> mandel: so anyway if you can find a way to apply a layout to a frame that will fix one of my problems
<fagan> the others will come with some tweeking of numbers here and there
<mandel> fagan: I'll take a look, it should not be too hard
 * mandel wonders why the windows vm takes this long...
<fagan> yeah I tried as much as I could but it didnt work for some reason maybe im doing it wrong
<fagan> oh its almost quitting time too
<fagan> :P
<nessita> mandel: seems like main_4 is adding a regression here:
<nessita> 178-    """Client that can perform calls to the remote SSOLogin object."""179+    """Cleint that can perform calls to the remote SSOLogin object."""
<nessita> oops, I meant:
<nessita> 178-    """Client that can perform calls to the remote SSOLogin object."""179+    """Cleint that can perform calls to the remote SSOLogin object."""
<nessita> no! I mean this:
<nessita> 178-    """Client that can perform calls to the remote SSOLogin object."""
<nessita> 179+    """Cleint that can perform calls to the remote SSOLogin object."""
<nessita> :-)
<mandel> nessita: ag, that was when I splitted the code, I'll fix those too
<mandel> fagan: which is the screen that is not working (filename please)
<nessita> lunchtime!!!
<fagan> Bandwidth.ui
<mandel> fagan: can you merge lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/initial-ui with your branch, it should be done
<mandel> fagan: let me know if that was what you needed
<fagan> mandel: kk ill do that and then finish for the day
 * fagan needs a nap
<fagan> mandel: nope sorry I meant around all the stuff except the bottom two buttons
<fagan> thats how it is in the design
<fagan> but I can probably fix it myself
<mandel> fagan: so you want to have space around everything, give me a sec
<mandel> should be quick
<fagan> mandel: yeah just the big box around everything
<fagan> rather than checkboxes
 * fagan still wonders how mandel did it 
<fagan> I created the frame and then dragged in the layout into it and it didnt fill the frame it just made a little box
<fagan> oh now I got it
<fagan> you drop it onto the frame then you right click the frame and select the layout and then it fills
<fagan> ok now that I know that I can run away knowing I learned something
<fagan> Ill fix the rest of the screens tomrrow for clarita since she is very nice
<mandel> fagan: give me a sec, I;m on the phone
<fagan> mandel: cool
<mandel> fagan: re-pull branch to see if that is what you needed
<fagan> mandel: kk
<mandel> fagan: I added spacers at the top, bottom and both laterals
<mandel> fagan: the layout thing  for the frame is a common mistake, is not very intuitive
<fagan> mandel: yeah thats not what I meant, I mean instead of putting the frame around the checkboxes it should be around all of the objects except the two buttons on the bottom
<fagan> I can fix it tomorrow
<fagan> since i know how to do it now
<fagan> but you fixed almost every other problem with the frame though
<fagan> so thanks for that :)
<mandel> fagan: np, as long as it helped
<pmatulis> i have tomboy notes sync'ing ok but my files don't anymore.  can someone help?
<mattgriffin> nessita: ping
<clarita> fagan: kind and charming words... :-) I'm still tweaking wireframes and haven't actually made it to the folder select yet - shouldn't be long
<fagan> mandel: so I have something to keep me occupied for the rest of the day anyway
<fagan> clarita: ill have a look tomorrow and tweek what ever changes now that I know how to use the Qt designer it should be trivial to tweek
<clarita> fagan: have tweaked the service selection screen if you have any questions on that
<clarita> fagan: fab
<nessita> mattgriffin: pong
<mattgriffin> nessita: is this expected behavior or a bug? bug #741835
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 741835 in ubuntuone-client "All cloud folders show in Nautilus as synced even though I've only selected 1 cloud folder to sync (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741835
<nessita> mattgriffin: is not, smells like a bug. I would guess that the nautilus plugin is not checking the "subscribed" flag when setting the emblem
<mandel> nessita: when done with your lunch late me know
<nessita> mandel: I'm done
<mattgriffin> nessita: ah. ok. who should i bother :)
<mattgriffin> assign to ralsina ?
<nessita> dobey: is there any chance you either confirm or deny bug #741835 at code level? (I'm not asking for a fix but a diagnose only)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 741835 in ubuntuone-client "All cloud folders show in Nautilus as synced even though I've only selected 1 cloud folder to sync (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741835
<nessita> mattgriffin: I'll see if I can gather more info, and then I'll assign and prioritize properly
<nessita> mattgriffin: thanks a lot!
<mattgriffin> nessita: np
<mattgriffin> i break things :)
<nessita> mattgriffin: and we're thankful for that
<nessita> mandel: shoot!
<dobey> i don't quite understand the bug description
<mandel> nessita: the attr.pop  will have an issues, the remove_ prefix is required by twisted.spread.pb but it is not by the other implementations, there I'm leaving the method without the remote_ so that all implementations follow the same interface
<dobey> mattgriffin: what is showing something is synced exactly?
<nessita> mandel: makes perfect sense, thanks for clarifying
<mandel> np
<nessita> dobey: I think mattgriffin refers to the u1 plugin for nautilus
<mattgriffin> dobey: i see emblems on folders in nautilus on Cloud Folders that I'm not syncing on my netbook
<dobey> mattgriffin: so you have a local folder that is the same name as one you've synced from elsewhere?
<nessita> dobey: maybe the plugin is setting the emblem to every listed UDF, instead of filtering those which subscribed is True?
<dobey> maybe
<mattgriffin> dobey: right. a folder with the same name exists on my netbook. for example, i'm not syncing my ~/Music folder to my netbook (disabled folder in Control Panel) but Nautilus shows the checked emblem on the netbook's ~/Music folder
<dobey> mattgriffin: ok, i see. i just replicated it with my new laptop, so i can confirm it does happen
<mattgriffin> dobey: cool
<nessita> dobey: thanks!
<nessita> mattgriffin: is this natty or maverick as well?
<mattgriffin> nessita: natty
<nessita> thanks\
<mattgriffin> np
<iheartubuntu> Hello! I have a file I want to share in U1, but its 20mb. Is there an easy way to link this so when a friend goes to the file, it downloads it, instead of trying to open it?
<dobey> what is the file type?
<mandel> nessita: main_2 has been fixed, comments added to the review so that there is a record about what we talked somewhere
<iheartubuntu> PDF
<nessita> mandel: great, checking it now
<nessita> mandel: both fix_<something> are approved now
<mandel> sweet :)
<mungo-> could someone tell me how i can share a file using a web link ?
<dobey> i hope all the other branches land before the 20K line fix_something one
<mungo-> i would like to see if i can use ubuntu one as a dropbox repalcement
<dobey> iheartubuntu: and your friend is using ubuntu? PDFs normally result in a dialog asking me if i want to open or save the file, in firefox
<iheartubuntu> mungo- right click the file and click UbuntuOne
<iheartubuntu> then click publish
<mungo-> did that
<iheartubuntu> what a few seconds and then click Copy Weblink
<mungo-> oh.  thank you
<mandel> nessita: whenever we have all this things merged etc… it would be nice to talk about how we could make tarmac run so that tests are always ran in both platforms… it should be an interesting conf call one of this days
<dobey> mungo-: you can also get the public link for a file on http://one.ubuntu.com/files/ by clicking the "More" link in the far right column there
<dobey> mandel: i don't even want to think about the complexity of that
<mungo-> thank you
<mandel> dobey: that is why I said it would be interesting :)
<dobey> mandel: do they run under wine?
<nessita> mandel: my windows expertise is little. How would you run tests on both windows and linux envs from within the same "location"?
<mandel> nessita: launch a vm?
<nessita> mandel: we may aim for having a dedicated windows env to run the test suite every 15 minutes
<mandel> dobey: they should
 * dobey launches a vm in the general direction of mandel
 * mandel hides like a bastard
<mungo-> is ubuntu one very slow to upload ?
<iheartubuntu> ok, in Google Chrome it opens the PDF into the browser. In Firefox it downloads it
<pmatulis> my files do not sync anymore and i would like to start from scratch.  how do i do that?  my tomboy notes are sync'ing fine though
<iheartubuntu> I am guessing the other party is using XP with either FF or IE
<dobey> mungo-: mostly depends on your upload bandwidth
<dobey> iheartubuntu: if they are on windows, they probably have acrobat reader installed, which has a plug-in to open PDFs in the browser :-/
 * iheartubuntu dobey is busy :)
<iheartubuntu> i'll find out what they are using, thanks for the help!
<nessita> mandel: main_2 approved!
<mandel> \o/
<nessita> mandel: so, back to the windows stuff, I would try to have a continuous integration thing running in a window box
<rye> okay
<rye> how come that shotwel has overlay scrollbars now and gnome-terminal does not?
<mandel> nessita: that would be good enough at least we would not need to make people have a windows vm since that would be a problem
<mandel> nessita: I can try and setup a small test to see what we can get
<mungo-> i'm getting a file sync in progress message yet no data is being upload there are no applications on my computer uploading anything to anyone
<nessita> mandel: awesome, let me know!
<rye> mungo-, i suppose you are on natty, is that correct?
<dobey> mungo-: it might be processing metadata or creating the files on the server. it creates all the metadata in the server database before uploading file contents
<nessita> mandel: ok, so I only need to review main_4. I'll take a little break from reviews and then I'll do it
<mandel> nessita: sure, you have done a big bunch of them already, it has been a great day for windows :P
<mungo-> yes, natty
<rye> mungo-, ok, then could you please run u1sdtool --waiting in the terminal and see what it is doing?
<mungo-> i was able to start syncing -- i think using that command
<mungo-> thank you
<rye> hm
<nessita> mandel: did any of your already approved branches land?
<dobey> doh
<dobey> nessita: your displayname-stable sso branch... it adds UI and strings?
<nessita> dobey: depending how you look at it. It un-hides a text entry that was already there. And no new strings since all the strings were already defined (but not shown(
<nessita> ))
<dobey> ugh, and it breaks API
<nessita> dobey: which API?
<dobey> nessita: the sso dbus API
<nessita> dobey: no public API is broken (public as in meant to be used by others)
<nessita> dobey: it does not, the public API is the ApplicationCredentials which is not touched
<dobey> it's python, it's all public API
<nessita> dobey: no app uses the API that is changing
<nessita> (except our same GTK UI)
<dobey> no app you know of
<nessita> dobey: yes, but I'm vegetarian ergo I'm clairvoyant
<nessita> (since meat is the substance that inhibits telepathy)
<dobey> it breaks freezes, so it needs a freeze exception
<nessita> dobey: this is maverick we're talking about
<nessita> right?
<dobey> and there isn't one, so it really shouldn't have been approved yet
<dobey> nessita: yes, the stable branch
<nessita> dobey: I know you like being strict about this, but seriously, no app should be using the API that is changing. That is (sort of) documented.
<dobey> nessita: it doesn't matter if anyone does or not.
<nessita> another option would be to create a new register method that receives the new param
<nessita> I can do that
<nessita> and leave the old register_user as is
<dobey> nessita: the policy is that we shouldn't be making such changes to stable releases of Ubuntu
<nessita> I honestly don't think is needed. If something gets broken we can detect apps that are using something that are not meant to use
<nessita> dobey: the bug that is fixed is very, very important. We may argue about how we implement it, but the bug needs to be ported to maverick
<nessita> every single new user for SSO is created with an empty name, and that is jeopardizing share behavior on sycndaemon
<dobey> nessita: then you need to get appropriate freeze exceptions and such.
<nessita> dobey: isn't a SRU the proper procedure to follow?
<dobey> nessita: no. an SRU is not a freeze exception. your change breaks UI freeze, so any documentation in Ubuntu that contains screenshots of that dialog would now be incorrect. it also breaks public API (whether or not you as the developer want it to be public is irrelevant).
<nessita> I see
<nessita> I will hold the release until I talk about this with ralsina, so we define a path to follow
<nessita> dobey: thanks for pointing this out.
<dobey> if a third party develops an app in say, F# or something, and uses that API via dbus, your change will break their app
<nessita> dobey: I understand that. I would like you to understand that the dbus app that is being changed provides no useful functionality for a third party app
<nessita> but again, I'll hold this
<nessita> I will comment on the bug
<nessita> dobey: do you have a link about how to file a UI FE?
<dobey> nessita: i understand how you feel about it. i am just telling you what needs to be done, because if I was on the SRU team and I saw those changes come in for SRU without such exceptions I would have to reject it.
<dobey> i don't have a link now
<dobey> no
<nessita> dobey: ok, I'll ask desktop people next week. I added a comment in the bug stating what you said, feel free to add any relevant/missing info.
<dobey> nessita: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<dobey> just found it
<nessita> thanks
<nessita> thisfred: ping
<thisfred> nessita: pong
<nessita> thisfred: could you please update bug reports for bug  #702176 and bug #702183? mostly I would like to know the status of those
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 702176 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Syncdaemon needs to open the control-panel to volumes when a folder shared to the user exceeds the owning user's quota (affects: 1) (heat: 55)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702176
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 702183 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Syncdaemon needs to open the control panel in the background and change the launcher icon to urgent when the user exceeds their quota (affects: 1) (heat: 55)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702183
<nessita> thisfred: since I'm doing some cleanup in blueprints, and those are the only 2 left for closing the shares blueprint
<thisfred> nessita: have the packaging changes wrt the new dbus service in the control panel landed yet?
<nessita> thisfred: yessir, as per version 0.9.3
<nessita> thisfred: let me know if it works properly :-D
<thisfred> awesome, those two were sort of waiting on that. Now I can hopefully add the tab switching to the servive
<thisfred> service
<thisfred> as well as the attention drawing
<thisfred> nessita: will do
<nessita> thisfred: great. Could you please add a tiny comment on each stating status?
<thisfred> yep
<nessita> thanks!
<mandel> nessita: you were askiing?
<nessita> mandel: let me refresh my wasted memory
<dobey> i also just fixed the nightlies packaging
<nessita> dobey: was it broken?
<nessita> mandel: I was wondering about your branches status re: merging, but I answered myself
<nessita> mandel: main_4 is on its way
<dobey> nessita: no, but didn't have the new file added to the .install, and the version number was still old
<mandel> nessita: ok, cool, 2 is merged, 3 had a small conflict which I fixed, 4 is whenever you can + I need an extra review, so don't be to stressed :)
<nessita> ah, good, so thisfred can use the dbus service
<mandel> and I'm done for the day :)
<nessita> mandel: get some rest!
<nessita> mandel: btw, how's your hand doing?
<nessita> mandel: one thing, for main_4 I m getting:
<nessita> Text conflict in ubuntu_sso/main/tests/test_windows.py
<nessita> 1 conflicts encountered.
<mandel> nessita: is broken, but I dont have a cast any longer, I wont be able to play rugby til next season, so is fine :)
<mandel> nessita: that conflict is probably from main_3 which I just fixed, let me merge them to remove it
<nessita> mandel: great, thanks
<mandel> nessita: you can pull from the branch, it should be fixed now
<nessita> ack!
 * mandel goes to watch tele, laters!
 * dobey goes to take a break for a bit
<nessita> bye all!
#ubuntuone 2011-03-25
<duanedesign> morning all
<nhaines> duanedesign: morning. :)
<duanedesign> hello nhaines
<fagan> morning all
<mandel> morning!
<duanedesign> o/
<karni> good morning #ubuntuone!
<fagan> morning mandel  duanedesign and karni
<fagan> mandel: I know what im doing for the day so its cool no need for input
<karni> hi fagan ! hello duanedesign
<fagan> :)
<mandel> fagan, karni, duanedesign: morning
<karni> morning mandel :)
 * fagan checks out something on #ayatana 
<fagan> multi monitors suck
<fagan> is it wrong that I am working really well to physical from olivia newton john :)
<mandel> not at all
<fagan> I woke up and said im going to listen to only 80s songs today so got the "top 100" out and is having fun
<mandel> fagan: can I get some of your time to do a couple of reviews on windows?
<fagan> mandel: sure
<fagan> link and ill go looking
<fagan> mandel: actually just about finished on the first screen anyway
<mandel> fagan: give me a sec, I'm going to fix a typo that nessita found and will pate the link here
<fagan> mandel: I do still have that issue with it spreading out the checkboxes
<fagan> mandel: screw it ill leave the little weird issues with that screen for you since its blocking me a little
<mandel> fagan: sure, I'll take a look, I'll branch now your code and will fix it so that you can continue
<fagan> mandel: kk
<mandel> fagan: in the mean time, can you review the following: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/implement_windows_main_4
<mandel> fagan: all tests should pass except those related with oauth and 200 is not equal to None, which are the ones you had yesterday
<fagan> mandel: So ill just give it a run over to see if there is anything else wrong
<mandel> fagan: yes, check that the tests do not give any problems and that the code is ok, more or less like yesterday
<fagan> mandel: passed the test other than that 1 failure and the changes that were proposed are done now
<mandel> fagan: have you pushed the changes you have done so far to the ui to the branch?
<fagan> so I can give that one the +1
<fagan> nope
<fagan> 10 secs and ill do it
<mandel> fagan: cool, thx for both (review and pushing)
<mandel> fagan: can I give you two very small reviews more?
<fagan> mandel: oh do I need to recomment the merge?
<fagan> mandel: sure
<mandel> fagan: after doing a bzr merge, yes you have to commit it, since is an extra revision
<fagan> I meant comment it
<mandel> yes, you have to
<mandel> fagan: this is one of the other two reviews: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_732057/+merge/54722
<fagan> ok cool
<mandel> it should fix one of the broken tests
<fagan> oh you linked me to that one last week when I was setting up I think
<fagan> mandel: ok pushed and commented
<fagan> looking at the merge now
<mandel> fagan: ok, cool, I'll grab your code, the issue you have is making the services screen look like the proposed wireframe, right?
<fagan> mandel: its the bandwidith screen still its just the checkboxes are spreading out a little and it looks ugly
<fagan> the rest of the screen should be just about ok
<fagan> apart from moving the pixels around a little more which should be done after the text is added
<mandel> fagan: ok, so it is the badwidth one, on it
<fagan> yep
<fagan> mandel: I already approved that one you linked?
<fagan> have you changed it since?
<fagan> oh that was the one I just did
<fagan> whats the other one mandel
<mandel> fagan: this is the one I meant, sorry https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_732057/+merge/54722
<fagan> hehe
<fagan> its cool
<fagan> mandel: still the same one
<fagan> :)
<mandel> fagan: hs, stupid me, here you go https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_732112/+merge/52741
<fagan> mandel: so I understand what this is doing already and it is fairly straightforward can I just approve it or is there a special review type i should use for that?
<fagan> nessita tagged it as trivial so should I just copy that I mean
 * fagan is just wondering
<fagan> +1 anyway
<mandel> yes, but in this case, run the tests since she could no do so on linux
<fagan> mandel: so I should run it on linux too?
<mandel> that extra / will mean that tests should pass on windows in that branch
<mandel> fagan: no, windows
<fagan> oh lol
<fagan> my bad early in the morning sometimes lose my brain for spells of time
<fagan> I was just about to run the test anyway was just grabbing the branch just in case
<fagan> mandel: pass
<mandel> cool, so we have all green lights on windows?
<fagan> mandel: yep
<fagan> everything says gogogo
<mandel> cool, we oficially have the sso backend ported to windows :)
<fagan> well you not me :)
<mandel> next step, start proposing the merges for the ui which is already done, by today we should have a buggy ui added :)
<fagan> but go team go :P
<mandel> hehe
<fagan> mandel: thats fine by me I got right back to fiddling with qt desinger already
<mandel> fagan: I'm done with the screen you had problems with, let me push it
<fagan> cool
<fagan> ill merge it in
<mandel> fagan: I just pushed it, merge it and let me know if that is ok with you?
<mandel> that ? is extra :P
<fagan> mandel: sure ill tell you if it fixes my problem
<mandel> fagan: I've just noticed a small isssue with the spinbox aligments, let me fix it
<mandel> will be a min
<fagan> ok cool
<fagan> morning clarita I saw the changes already shouldnt be too hard to change the screens
<fagan> oh and you didnt add the progress thingy
<clarita> morning! great - yes progress thingy still to do as well as some amends to the folder selection...watch that space!
<fagan> kk cool
<mandel> fagan: you can merge with the new version, I added a long label to test that the stretching works correctly, feel free to remove it
<fagan> mandel: oh and we could do the done installing screen and the installing screen together right with just disabling the next button or something?
<fagan> mandel: Cool will do
<mandel> fagan: yes, we can, anything that has an extra button can be the same, just create it with the button, and we can programatically disable it when needed
<fagan> mandel: the push button should be more right and where did the other two buttons go?
<fagan> the cancel and the back buttons were needed right?
<mandel> fagan: in the doc, there are not two buttons, and the apply this settings is centered
<fagan> oh that must have changed since I looked at it
<fagan> it looks kinda out of place centered
<mandel> fagan: there is an issue with the alignment of the button and the checkboxes, you have to add spaces around the checkboxes group that expand so that the button and the checkboxes are aligned
<mandel> clarita: ping
<fagan> mandel: so grouping them fixes the issue with them being out of place
<fagan> mandel: oh and the cancel button is there its just moved to the right hand corner
 * fagan re-adds it 
<mandel> fagan: dont re-add it
<fagan> mandel: oh ok
<mandel> fagan: hat is part of the QWizard and not the QWizardPage, the wizard page should not take care of back, cancel, help buttons
<fagan> oh ok
<mandel> those buttons follow the logic of the QWizard, pages dont care, they are just displayed
<mandel> the QWizard will render the buttons according to the nextId result of the page, in you case since we have just a cancel and a back button, we will be chaning the buttons logic in the QWizard, not the pages
<fagan> mandel: ah ok so you can style it to go to the other side then
<fagan> I didnt know that
<mandel> yes, take a look at the Qt documentation of QWizard and QWizardPage, it explains the usage of the two diff widgets, the logic is the following, all navigation is done by QWizard, all input and display by the page
<mandel> the back button logic, cancel, finishe etc.. is a QWizard things to take care of, so we dont have to worry much
 * fagan checks it out
<clarita> hello mandel
<mandel> clarita: good mrning! como estas?
<clarita> muy bien gracias, y tu?
<mandel> clarita: bueno es viernes, asi que muy bien :)
<clarita> claro ;-)
<clarita> aunque amo mi trabajo :-)
<fagan> clarita: your english you should say something more like "mandel make me some tea"
 * clarita chuckles
<clarita> mandel fagan if I can help with your layout discussions above it might help to see where you've got :-) - I'm in a meeting in 15 mins for a couple of hours fyi
<mandel> clarita: small remark in the installer doc, 4th page starting from the end has some extra buttons that are not needed (I suppose they were forgotten there)
<mandel> clarita: layout is not something that worries me, when done I'll package what we have for you (I'm a little behind on that) and will do a doc similar to the one I sent of sso, that way you now how the widgets flow
<clarita> okey dokey
<mandel> clarita: other remark is the use of borders in the frames, 1 to 2c use a border, the rest done, is that on purpose?
<mandel> same with 5b, has a box, rest do not, we need to know tat so that we can use a widget that can be styled to have the border or not
<mandel> is not much of a change, but the sooner we use the correct one the better
<clarita> mandel: sure - this really depends on the work lisette is doing - borders were originally used for grouping text and image on the same page - so please don't make efforts to include until the visual design has progressed
<mandel> clarita: ok, so 'til other news, all screen should be 'border less'
<mandel> fagan: got that ^
<fagan> mandel: kk
 * fagan did that originally 
<clarita> mandel: correctamundo
<fagan> clarita: what language is that?
<fagan> :P
<JamesTait> Oh, hi everyone! :D
<clarita> fagan just keeping you on your toes!
<clarita> aloha
<fagan> hey JamesTait
<fagan> nice day
<mandel> clarita: I have to teach you how to use sms spanish ;)
<fagan> mandel: I have to teach you some Irish too
<clarita> mandel: por favor
<fagan> :D
<clarita> we can all speak Spanglish or Spirish
<fagan> yeah I cant
 * fagan needs to learn a bit 
<fagan> (well the curses are always fun to learn)
<JamesTait> Lovely day again, yes. Apparently the temperature is set to dip for the weekend though, and be warm again on Monday.
<fagan> JamesTait: well heres hoping it stays nice enough for the weekend
<karni> hi JamesTait :)
<JamesTait> fagan: Indeed. I gots plans. :)
<JamesTait> Morning karni. :)
<mandel> JamesTait: I can just picture with a map behind you saying that, and a short skirt hehe
<fagan> mandel: hehe I worry about your mind when I hear lines like that :P
<JamesTait> mandel: What kind of girl^Wguy do you think I am?!? :D
<mandel> JamesTait: a very well weather informed one :P
<mandel> fagan: I'm strange, you'll get used to it :)
<fagan> mandel: ha im kinda strange too in a charming way
<fagan> mandel: Ok I fixed the start screen
<fagan> ish
<fagan> mandel: so should I remove the install button that I placed before?
<fagan> since qwizard already has a next we can custom
<mandel> fagan: which screen?
<fagan> Start.ui
<fagan> I had a button there for cancel and one for starting the install
<mandel> fagan: is that 2a in the current design?
<fagan> mandel: yep
<fagan> mandel: so what im wondering about is the big button that I put on my window for the install to start can we style the qwizard page next to look like that
<mandel> fagan: no, that would be way too much work for what we get, we use the on you added, and call the next action from the page.wizard() that returns the parent wizard
<fagan> mandel: need a review on that merge proposal you just did?
<fagan> mandel: cool
<mandel> so, in code words QObject.connect(big_button, SIGNAL('clicked()'), self.wizard.next())
<fagan> mandel: cool
<mandel> fagan: sure, let me first add some instructions on how to test the setup.py
<fagan> mandel: does it add any big lot of code I can open the ui files in qt designer otherwise
<fagan> ah it adds a little
 * fagan grabs it 
<mandel> fagan: it adds code to the setup.py soothat you have to read, all the crazy xml you can open with the qt designer, but that is the initial version, so no need to worry about the ui just yet
<mandel> I added the .ui so that I could test that the setup.py worked.
<fagan> mandel: passes on linux anyway
<fagan> after looking at the code ill go into windows and check there
<mandel> ok, cool
<mandel> fagan: later I'll change the setup.py so that the code can be used on kubuntu, but there are a number of changes to do there that I do not have yet
 * mandel is happy he will added Qt code on sso for kubuntu
<fagan> mandel: ah cool
<fagan> mandel: line 1248 in the diff there is a type ugle->ugly
<fagan> oh and w->we
<mandel> he
<mandel> ok
<fagan> mandel: line 1308 in the diff case->cases
<mandel> on it
<mandel> fagan: can you type all the remarks in a needs fixing comment?
<fagan> mandel: kk
<fagan> almost finished anyway
<fagan> mandel: ok other than checking out the .ui files the code review is done
<mandel> cool, dd the needs fixing with the spelling issues
<fagan> and running the tests too on windows
<fagan> mandel: the qt is fine
<fagan> so onto the test
<fagan> mandel: passed
<mandel> cool, I'll fix the issues asap
<fagan> mandel: cool
<karni> CardinalFang: ping
<fagan> mandel: maybe we should leave the subscribe screen till clarita finalizes the design or should I give it a try
<fagan> at the moment it looks like the mockup but has no frames and all that
<mandel> fagan: lets wait, no need to do work that will be thrown away
<mandel> do you want me to review it?
<fagan> mandel: well i only did 1 different screen
<fagan> the start one
<fagan> if you want to have a look you can give it a go
<fagan> and could you do the last screen for me its an easy one but I think im missing something and its not sizing
<fagan> I set the minimum size and all but they arent getting any bigger
<mandel> fagan: so you want me to take a look at the last one, which is the name of the file? have you pushed the changes you did?
<mandel> fagan: I've fised the windows_ui_1 typos, can you take a look when possible?
<fagan> mandel: the file is Done.ui
<fagan> and I just pushed again so pull before you do that
<fagan> and look at start
<fagan> Start.ui
<fagan> I think I have it almost right
<fagan> mandel: oh and ill look at that merge now
<mandel> fagan: Start.ui which screen is it on the google doc?
<fagan> mandel: 2a I think
<fagan> the second one
 * fagan hopes it hasnt been changed
<fagan> it has
<fagan> ill fix it
<mandel> fagan: he, I was going to say :)
<mandel> fagan: now that you are chaging it, add an horizontal spacer under the button, in the version I've seen you are trusting on the way the vertical spaces span, which is ugly
<fagan> mandel: ok
<mandel> sorry I switched vertical for horizontal
<fagan> oh so vertical you mean ok
<mandel> fagan: so, you are trusting the horizontal spacers around the button for the vertical streching, if you run the paged and make it aller you will see what i mean in the button
<mandel> is aligns in a funny way
<fagan> mandel: ok fixed on my machine ill push it
<mandel> fagan: why are there 2 lables? Titles and subtitles are already present in the QWizardPage (setTitle and setSubTitle are the methods) we do not need to add labels for that
<mandel> fagan: also, the button, still has a funny streching when we make the windows taller, since it has no spacer that pushes it to the label, you just have to add one under the button horizontal layout
<mandel> do I make sense?
<fagan> mandel: I was getting coffee sec just reading
<fagan> oh and ill +1 that merge
<mandel> fagan: sure, I'm made those changes locally, if you want I can push them
 * mandel gets coffee and some other drugs too
<fagan> mandel: cool ill look down though them
 * fagan is happy with the coffee and some crisps
<mandel> fagan: I'm back, so do you want me to push my changes?
<fagan> yep
 * mandel does it
 * fagan really needs some more practice with qtdesigner
<mandel> fagan: I've pushed the changes to my branch merge accordingly
<fagan> mandel: kk so ill have a look and keep trying to get better at qtdesigner
<mandel> ok, let me know if you need more help
<fagan> sure
<mandel> fagan: in the changes I added a big ass label to show how it stretches when moved around
<fagan> mandel: ok ill have a look to see how you did it
<fagan> mandel: the bottom part of the form doesnt scale any more
<fagan> it scales horizontally but not vertically
<mandel> ein?
<mandel> what do you mean?
<fagan> mandel: drag the bottom part and the button and text box stay at the top of the screen
<fagan> and the bottom part scales without it
<mandel> fagan: oh, you mean that the label is at the top, and the extr space goes to the bottom, that is the way you want it, the QWizrd frame will add some space for the title and before the label appears
<fagan> mandel: no I mean if you make the window bigger the bottom button doesnt stay at the bottom of the window
<fagan> it stays just under the label
<mandel> fagan: the install button? yes that is how I understand the wireframe, that the extra xpace goes at the bottom
 * fagan doesnt think he is getting his point across 
<fagan> sc
<fagan> sec
<fagan> mandel: http://ubuntuone.com/p/jOx/
<mandel> fagan: o the problem is that the button stays under the label and adds the space to the bottom, right?
<fagan> mandel: yep
<fagan> looks a little weird
<mandel> fagan: I would add a small space between the label and the button, then we talk with clarita about the best way, if the button has to be as close as possible to the label, we set spacer at the bottom to expand and set the top as fixed, if not the other way around
<mandel> so we have both options easily
<fagan> yeah thats cool
<mandel> hust add a spacer on top of the layout used by the button and set it to be fixed, take a look, or a screeshot, swap the streching, and send to clarita both images, let her choose
<clarita> fagan mandel: what is the score with pop up info during Windows install....e.g. to avoid excessive text where explanations are necessary can we have a pop up on click?
<mandel> clarita: is that a dialog, or a ballow kind of thing?
<fagan> we could do a label thats hidden and show it when they click?
<mandel> fagan: tool tip is a nicer thing to use
<mandel> clarita: ballow (my own word) == tool tip
<mandel> :P
<clarita> mandel he he - tool tip
<mandel> clarita: we can add click events to widget
<clarita> mandel: muy bien
 * fagan just suggested the label so we could do something fancy but tooltips are fine and easy 
<mandel> ouch, my english is shit today, I speak like and indian in a western movie
<fagan> lol mandel
<nessita> hello everyone!
<fagan> hey nessita
<CardinalFang> karni, hi hi
<nessita> mandel: did you see the trivial needs fixing in main_4?
<nessita> hi fagan
<mandel> nessita: yes, they are done
<fagan> nessita: I reviewed and approved
<nessita> awesome
<karni> CardinalFang: hi there! I came up with an answer, invalid ping ^^
<CardinalFang> karni, ACK RST
<mandel> nessita: so, I've been thinking about the current situation with the code having to be tested and wanting a cont integration thing going, the idea would be to have a builbot slave for each platform, add connect the admin to an irc channel #u1-windows-builds or something so that we get the reports
<mandel> nessita: maybe have a xp and 7 slaves at least, and have none for ubuntu since tarmac will make sure that the linux version is ok
<nessita> mandel: makes sense, I would generate emails instead of IRC messages
<nessita> mandel: since IRC messages may not be seen
<nessita> mandel: also, if we can set that up, we should add cont int for u1client
<mandel> nessita: sure, that is logical, I'm sending and rt with what we need, so we have all multiplatform projects running
<mandel> nessita: I will ask for t to be setup, but offer my help to do it on windows, although I try to dodge the bullet :)
<nessita> mandel: that sound perfect. Thanks!
<fagan> mandel: I added a spacer top and bottom and it looks a little better I think
<mandel> fagan: bottom? we already had one at the bottom, didn't we?
<fagan> I mean top and just above the button and they all scale now
<mandel> may I see a pict?
<fagan> http://ubuntuone.com/p/jPD/
<fagan> I dont know I like that the button moves a little bit with the size
<fagan> I dont mind either way
<fagan> clarita should look at both and see which one is better
<fagan> (the button isnt the right size though)
<fagan> I think it would look better with the bigger button
<mandel> fagan: looks good to me, anyway don't get block by this, finish the rest of the screen and then I can do a bigger review, ok?
<fagan> mandel: sure
<fagan> going for a break soon but will do it after standup
<mandel> ok, np
<mandel> I need to walk the dog
 * mandel walking beast
 * fagan lunch 
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm introducing some major changes to the FilesDatabase 1) cleanup and naming conventions refactor 2) more fields 3) the file_data column will be a URI (either file:// or content:// ), so it'll be my job to refactor your work once you're done. I don't want to bother you with those details.
<nessita> mandel: apporoved
<nessita> approved*
<popey> could someone please update bug 387308 - there is a comment (#42) from August that says proxy support for files is in 10.10 and desktop-couch should be in 11.04
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 387308 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "HTTPS Proxy Support for file sync (affects: 301) (dups: 29) (heat: 1182)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387308
<fagan> popey: the merge is marked as needing a field test, too bad my college moved their proxy to hide it or id test it
<fagan> they put a server between the proxy and the students so its unseen
<popey> can you browse through the proxy?
<fagan> popey: yeah its like a direct connection they just put the proxy on the outgoing server
<popey> can I test it?
<fagan> popey: check here https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntuone-client/very-basic-proxy-support-for-stable-1-4/+merge/39910
<fagan> and id suggest talking to the guys about it
 * fagan is just going from whats there 
<fagan> Chipaca_: ^
<popey> Ok, I would like to test that, but don't know what's necessary to do that.
<popey> ideally I'd like a deb that I can install and test on my laptop (at work I am behind a proxy so this would be ideal)
<fagan> popey: could you grab the bzr branch?
<duanedesign> karni: ping
<karni> duanedesign: pong
<duanedesign> karni: have a quick minute for a PM?
<karni> sure
 * fagan should probably actually take his break :)
<popey> fagan: that would mean going backwards it seems
<popey> that patch is against 1.4, my natty machine has ubuntuone 1.5.8
<fagan> popey: yeah I dont think that branch is upto date
<fagan> if chipaca was around he could probably fix it
<popey> :(
<popey> and its sat there for 4 months
<popey> looks like yet another ubuntu release goes by with no proxy support.
<fagan> popey: I can chase it up for you if you'd like
<popey> I'd appreciate knowing what can be done to make proxy support work.
<fagan> popey: well hopefully the patch can be adapted to the current release so you can test
<popey> its only a few lines
<fagan> I could nearly look into it then if someone signs off on it
 * fagan is supposed to be doing ui files for the windows client but this seems important and looks like it wouldnt take too much time 
<popey> the patch applies to 1.5.8 in natty
<dobey> proxy support doesn't work for everything
<popey> dobey: file sync would be a good start
<dobey> popey: if that patch does work, it would be very basic, as the branch name suggests
<popey> define basic?
<popey> right now I dont mind if it doesn't work with authenticating proxies, or other oddness, just observing the http_proxy env var would be a good start :)
 * popey is building it now
<dobey> well it only supports HTTPS_PROXY env var, and to get that from the gnome settings, you'd have to run ubuntuone-syncdaemon manually
<popey> ugh
<dobey> because dbus daemon is started before gnome-settings-daemon
<popey> so you cant get it from gconf?
<dobey> well if someone wrote the code, it could i guess. but that branch doesn't do it
<popey> ok, so that would be a slightly-less-basic patch, if it could get https_proxy from gconf?
<popey> and would be reliable enough to get that on autostart?
<dobey> if it talked to gconf/dconf directly, then yes, autostart would work ok. and it would probably not be basic at all
<popey> i guess then there is the issue that if someone changes the proxy settins you have to restart syncdaemon or logout/in to effect the change?
<dobey> with that current branch, yes
<popey> would it make sense to check (in syncdaemon) if the proxy changes and trigger a restart itself >
<popey> ?
 * karni @lunch
<popey> (assuming the necessary magic was there to get the proxy from gconf and use it)
<Chipaca_> popey: yes
<popey> or indeed would it make sense to do a callback whenever that key changes in gconf?
<popey> (I am not a programmer so if this sounds dumb, sorry)
 * fagan plays call of duty while waiting for standup 
<dobey> popey: gconf is doable. os.env isn't going to change inside a running program, unless the program itself changes it, or something starts doing evil stuff that one isn't supposed to do
<popey> makes sense
<dobey> if we were using gconf though, a restart wouldn't be necessary
<dobey> i suppose we should use GSettings/dconf though, instead
<dobey> as gconf is deprecated now and all
<popey> oh, didnt know that
<fagan> dconf it is then :P
<dobey> but i don't know what the state of all that is right now, and the gsettings migration tool was crashing every time i logged in on my laptop until yesterday or something
<dobey> it's a touchy area since we are sticking to 2.32 in ubuntu 11.04
 * mandel back
<popey> dobey: so in theory if I made a patch which used gconf to discover proxy settings and used those, would it get thrown out?
<popey> (subject to usual quality control standards for patch submissions)
<nessita> mandel, dobey, thisfred, fagan: stand up in 10'
<nessita> 9, actually :-)
<thisfred> kk
<fagan> yep
<mandel> ok
<fagan> dobey: im pretty sure gconf is still on the disk
<dobey> popey: i don't know.
<fagan> it just wont be for 11.10 id say
 * fagan checks 
<dobey> fagan: yes, in 11.04 it is, because we ship 2.32
<fagan> ah ok
<dobey> fagan: but writing code that we're going to throw out in 2 months seems like a waste of time to me :)
<fagan> yeah thats right
<fagan> and anyway we are on a normal release warts are expected :/
<dobey> eh, we haven't ever had proper proxy support in ubuntuone-syncdaemon :)
<dobey> popey: also of note, is that even with that previously linked branch, there are a few operations which will not work, because they do not go through the twisted reactor connection, but instead use oauth signed HTTP requests via urllib, which really sucks at proxies
<popey> :(
<fagan> me
<fagan> ?
<thisfred> me
<nessita> me
<nessita> mandel, dobey?
<mandel> me
<dobey> me
<nessita> fagan: go!
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * More iterations of the screens
<fagan> * Tested and did code review for 2 of the merges mandel proposed (took a while but was good for the learning)
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * Finish the screens
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> thisfred gogogo
<thisfred> * DONE review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/displayname-stable/+merge/54705
<thisfred> * DONE attended TDD screencast
<thisfred> * DONE peer review James T.
<thisfred> * DONE performance self review
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS get ubuntuone-couch into natty [2/3]
<thisfred>  - [X] 0.2.0  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/release-0.2.0/+merge/53317
<thisfred>  - [X] ubuntuone-couch FFE http://pad.lv/729117
<thisfred>  - [ ] wait for the package to get through the upload queue
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS notifications/alerts of quota events http://pad.lv/702172 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/quota-notifications
<thisfred> * TODO revoked shares stay in messaging menu http://pad.lv/741770
<thisfred> NEXT: nessita
<nessita> DONE: started self-evaluation, tons of reviews for mandel, SRU + freeze exception research for bug #709494
<nessita> TODO: finish self-evaluation, keep digging into London sprint (tickets and all), start working on the final countdown for U1CP bugs
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 709494 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "Missing user's name field (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709494
<mandel> DONE: Added a way for the sso service to announce which tcp is using on windows. Added a startup script that will allow to run sso on windows. Done all windows ui, little is left to be done. Though about how to use BuildBot for continuos windows integration of the multiplatform projects. Allhands peer reviews. Helped faga with some small QtDesigner things.
<mandel> TODO: send rt with BuildBot request. Add missing class so that qt gui can be request in dbus (only windows atm, later kubuntu too)
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> dobey, please
<dobey> λ DONE: nightlies updates, perf reviews
<dobey> λ TODO: finish perf reviews, UIFE request, finish bug #733327, libu1 release
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 733327 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Notify user of missing MP3 support (affects: 1) (heat: 354)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733327
<nessita> any comments crowd?
<fagan> Bonus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0 :)
<dobey> i hate administrata
<nessita> all, peer evaluations can be completed until April, 8
<fagan> I dont have to do them right?
<nessita> what you need to have done for today is self evaluation and request of peer reviews
<nessita> fagan: I don't think so
<fagan> cool
<dobey> fagan: no, you just started. your only goal would be "sign the contract" :)
<fagan> dobey: done that
<fagan> :P
<fagan> yay \o/
<nessita> more comments?
<fagan> nope
<nessita> ok, eom then!
<ralsina_not_real> good morning people
<fagan> ralsina_not_real: hey
<fagan> or are you not real?
<ralsina_not_real> I am not really_working but irc has a nick length limit, it seems
<mandel> can you do ralsina_!@work?
 * fagan suggests ralsina_no_work
<fagan> or what mandel just said
<mandel> :P
<nessita> ralsina_not_real: please give us back the real ralsina!
<mandel> fagan: can you review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/implement_windows_main_4/+merge/53410
<fagan> sure
<ralsina_not_work> mandel: apparently not :-)
 * mandel imagines ralsina dressed as supermans evil twin brother
<dobey> ralsina_not_work: because long irc nicks are a pain in the ass and annoy people. and changing your nick to signal /away is lame :)
 * ralsina_not_work is lame anyway
<fagan> mandel: I pushed that screen I did the change to. mandel would you prefer that I label the ui files to the wireframe numbers?
<ralsina_not_work> Anyway, ping me if you need anything urgent
<mandel> fagan: no, just name them os that they make sense to someone without the doc, we can update the doc later to do the map
<mandel> ralsina_not_work: ping, I need a coke
<fagan> kk
<ralsina_not_work> mandel: sorry, coke-over-irc RFC is not official
<mandel> ralsina_not_work: how is pycamp going? having fun?
<mandel> making everyone to use qt?
<mandel> :P
<ralsina_not_work> mandel: I missed all the 1st day because my wife got sick
<ralsina_not_work> mandel: and then my kid got hysterical
<ralsina_not_work> mandel: so I am now starting :-(
<mandel> oh man, that is unlucky
<ralsina_not_work> Anyway, my quota of qt conversions for the semester is covered by making a guy whose contract says "GNOME developer" work with PyQt on windows. You are worth 25 points!
<fagan> mandel: what is ipc?
 * fagan still doesnt have all of the shortened forms of everything
<ralsina_not_work> fagan: Inter Process Communication
<fagan> ah ok
 * fagan should have known that one 
<fagan> :D
<clarita> mandel fagan: quick q - when user is asked for payment is the address associated with the card requested? we haven't included that but I think that is incorrect
<mandel> clarita: uh, no idea, I can ask jdo about that, one sec
<fagan> clarita: I think its needed
<clarita> fagan: me too
<fagan> I have never seen it not being asked for
<mandel> nessita: do you know who we can ask that ^ question?
<mandel> jdo seems to be away
<mandel> he, I'm stupid, he is, I was looking at the wrong channel
 * fagan googles 
<nessita> mandel: the credit card question?
<mandel> nessita: got it, jdo should now
<nessita> mandel: I guess so, yes :-)
<mandel> clarita: jdo just confirmed that the card address is indeed a required field
<clarita> mandel: thanking you
 * mandel hopes there is a wave to the screen included in clarita thanks
<fagan> hah mandel I waved first
<fagan> clarita was just being polite :P
 * clarita waving, cheering, streamers flying, victory music
<fagan> clarita: if you are in an office that would be a very funny picture
 * fagan doesnt know where clarita is based so kinda thinks millbank 
<clarita> fagan: you've got to keep the place energised on a Friday afternoon...I feel it's my duty - yes Millbank
<dobey> i suspect it would not be especially out of the ordinary for a canonical office
<clarita> the Royal Wedding will have nothing on Millbank on a Friday afternoon ;-)
<fagan> clarita: I did link to the greatest song at the moment at the meeting
<fagan> clarita: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0 such inspirational lyrics
 * fagan goes back to doing mandel's merge 
<dobey> it certainly inspires suicidal tendencies
<fagan> dobey: I dont know why but I cant stop listening to it
<fagan> I think I should go to an excorist
<clarita> fagan: thank you for sharing that with me - a truly complex message
<fagan> clarita: yep it is friday
<fagan> mandel: +1 on that merge
 * fagan ran the test and couldnt find any goblins out in the open 
<mandel> sweet!
<fagan> and that fail is fixed in that other merge
<fagan> so its all dandy
<dobey> fagan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OTRxR6PUow
<fagan> dobey: im more of a friday man :P
<fagan> Na seriously dobey im a rock man like my new fav band is alter bridge they are awesome
<fagan> clarita: are you changing the sync screens any more?
<clarita> fagan: yes
<clarita> just stuck on payment right now
<fagan> ah ok
<clarita> almost at sync
<fagan> Im just wondering what is safe to start fiddling with
<fagan> unless mandel has more merges
<fagan> or I could try and get payroll sorted either if nothing is open at the moment
<fagan> mandel: do you have anything for me to be looking at im hanging about since I dont want to waste time on screens that are going to change in a while
<ralsina_not_work> get payroll sorted, you should not work if we don't pay you ;-)
<mandel> fagan: why dont you write a script that loads the pages in a wiard so that it can be shown to the UX team, once you have that you can move to writing the setup.py similar to the one in windows_ui_1 to compile the .ui files
<mandel> fagan: the setup.py should be easy once you read the one from the sso one
<ralsina_not_work> the script to load the pages in a wizard is pretty much the one I sent you
<fagan> ralsina_not_work: yeah I remember
<fagan> mandel: I think I could do that but would I just be loading in everything form a folder in the code or would I manually add them in
<mandel> fagan: I would do it one by one, since the order matters and we will be added some code to it later
<fagan> Ok cool
<fagan> oh it would help if you showed me how to turn the .ui files into code
 * fagan didnt see that yet
<mandel> fagan: you approved a branch where it does it, lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/windows_ui_1
<mandel> fagan: look at the buil commands for windows
<fagan> mandel: ah ok
<fagan> I just thought there was some trick to it
<fagan> mandel: just sorting out something with payroll will be a few minutes
<mandel> fagan: there is no trick, just look at the setup.py and preaty much copy it and change the required stuff so that it works
 * mandel very late lunch bbl
<fagan> mandel: kk
<ralsina_not_work> mandel: that describes every project I have ever been involved in. "Just copy another project and change the required stuff until it works" :-)
<fagan> ill try get what you asked done but im kinda bouncing between payroll and this so it more than likely wont get done today
<mandel> ok, no t a big deal
<fagan> mandel: cool
<fagan> im a little sore im going to take 15 and limber up
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<fagan> ralsina: I wonder since I did an hour extra on wendsday for that merge can I swap that and get off the extra time?
 * fagan wants to go out while its warm 
<fagan> I dont mind either way just was wondering
<fagan> ah im almost finished anyway so no point I suppose
<fagan> and everyone seems to be on break :)
<fagan> wow unity just crashed when I was in the middle of the code :/
 * fagan relearns why you should always save everything just in case
<Chipaca_> fagan: unity crashing shouldn't lose you work; here it just restarts (which is a pain, but no loss of work)
<fagan> Chipaca_: it froze and didnt restart had to turn off the computer
<fagan> everything just went unresponsive
<Chipaca_> fagan: doesn't sound like unity crashing, that
<Chipaca_> sounds like something further down the stack
<fagan> it was probably compiz
<Chipaca_> fagan: mouse also unresponsive?
<fagan> Chipaca_: nope so it wasnt x itself
<Chipaca_> fagan: did you try ctr-alt-f1, log in, 'unity'?
<fagan> compiz seems to be the only thing it could have been since befor the crash the window manager went out the window
<fagan> Chipaca_: tried it
<fagan> didnt work
<Chipaca_> ah well
 * Chipaca_ goes back to the review fun
<fagan> Chipaca_: didnt lose much
<fagan> just a few lines
<fagan> (that werent tested)
 * fagan reviewed a good few today 
<fagan> clarita: ill try to get the thing so you all can have a look at the screens before I log off
<clarita> fagan: thank you
<fagan> mandel will probably have to finish it though
 * fagan is just ordering the screens at the moment 
<mandel> clarita: I'll take over fagans work whenever he leaves to get it ready for you
<mandel> clarita: you need the screens of the current work, right?
<fagan> clarita: there is only 1 or 2 screens that are actually done though so it wont be too great
<fagan> the changes to the design blocked a few from getting done so ill have to finish them on money
<clarita> mandel fagan: ok thanks - I'm a bit stuck on rewireframing payments as I have learnt a couple of things this afternoon that require a re-jig - yes it would be good to see the screens of the current work if poss but not urgent as I'm still otherwise engaged
<fagan> monday
<clarita> non urgent
<fagan> thats good then
<fagan> mandel: ill make it so you just have to make the .ui files .py files and add in the names of the screens that you did for sso
<fagan> I put in a comment for you too
<mandel> ok
<fagan> mandel: pushed and im off
<fagan> mandel: its terrible code I just changed ralsina's code a little with the file names and crap
<fagan> so expect terrible code :P
<fagan> later all
<mandel> fagan: on, I'll work a little on it to see how far I get during the rest of the day (1hour)
<mandel> fagan: have a great weekend
<fagan> mandel: yeah see you monday bright and early
<fagan> :)
 * fagan -> away
<nessita> lunchtime!!!
 * nessita starvs
<fagan> nessita: what time is it there?
<fagan> as a matter of interest
<Chipaca> fagan: nessita's on GMT-3
<fagan> ah ok
<Chipaca> fagan: so, *way* past lunchtime
<fagan> well I make sure to get lunch at 1 every day
<fagan> I think the regularity of it is good
<karni> Have a great weekend everyone and see you around on-line
<fagan> karni: you too
<karni> fagan: 1 PM ? lucky you ;D that's healthy!
<karni> fagan: my lunch routine is quite messed up. not to mention supper at 2AM
<karni> although I seem to sleep more regularly now that I start at 8 AM
<karni> regularly as in: normally
<karni> I have practiced coding till 4-5AM not so long ago, but it's not that bad if one likes to code late :)
<fagan> karni: Im trying to get into a routine for working from 8-4 and having a short break at 1 and I think that is pretty good
 * fagan prefers to get a system set up 
<karni> fagan: I think that is perfect. I had lunch at 2:30 today
<karni> but I'm working on it ;)
<karni> I'm thinking of throwing in 30 min jogging in the morning
<karni> I've got gym every second day, but I've been skipping lately :x
<karni> fagan: what's your monitor setup? /how many screens?/
<Doughy> Having major issues with UbuntuONe
<Doughy> I tried syncing a directory, it's been 2 days and no files are synced
<Doughy> I paid for a whole year too, so I'm extra frustrated
<Doughy> Tried restarting the daemon, deleting the directory and retrying... NOTHING
<Chipaca> Doughy: hi
<Chipaca> hmm
<Chipaca> Doughy: what ubuntu version are you on?
<Doughy> 10.10
<Chipaca> Doughy: ok. could you open a terminal and run some stuff for me?
<Chipaca> Doughy: by the way, what size is the directory?
<Doughy> It's about 9 GB
<Doughy> Yeah I can run term stuff
<Chipaca> is that a lot of small files, or few large ones, or what?
<Doughy> From what I understand, u1 is terrible at initial sync of large dirs
<Doughy> It's got a lot of small files
<Chipaca> 9GB of small files
<Doughy> Yes
<Doughy> Well
<Chipaca> yes, with the 10.10 client, that would suck a lot
<Doughy> just regular files
<Doughy> docs...
<Doughy> Some files are large
<Doughy> but there are a lot of small files
<Chipaca> Doughy: ok, in a terminal, first: u1sdtool -s
<Doughy> with a few big ones
<Doughy> ok
<Doughy> Got a DBUS error
<Doughy> Oops, an error ocurred: Traceback (most recent call last): Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Chipaca> grumble
<Chipaca> hmm
<Chipaca> ps -C ubuntuone-client
<Doughy> ok
<Chipaca> sorry, my bad
<Chipaca> ps -C ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<dobey> Doughy: what version of ubuntuone-client do you have exactly?
<Doughy> I just updated it like 10 mins ago
<Doughy> lemme see
<Doughy>  PID TTY          TIME CMD  3804 ?        00:00:08 ubuntuone-syncd
<Doughy> that was the ps return
<Doughy> how do I get version?
<dobey> dpkg -l ubuntuone-client
<Chipaca> apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<Chipaca> or what dobey said
<Doughy> ii  ubuntuone-clie 1.4.6-0ubuntu2 Ubuntu One client
<fagan> karni: I have 2 tvs as my monitors, 1 on hdmi and one of dvi
<dobey> hrmm
<Doughy> Since I updated the client, the u1sdtool -s doesn't work due to DBUS issues
<dobey> that is the latest update for maverick, indeed. should be working pretty good
<fagan> karni: unity doesnt work right on it yet though, i cant drag between my monitors
<Chipaca> Doughy: tail ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<Doughy> what happens is everytime I run u1sdtool, it fires up the daemon and starts crunching, then it interferes with the sdtool
<Chipaca> Doughy: the dbus timeout is just a timeout, not an error per se
<Chipaca> Doughy: not too userfriendly, i know
<Doughy> ok
<dobey> Doughy: how many files were in the directory you asked to sync?
<Doughy> hmmm, lemme see
<Chipaca> Doughy: how brave a soul are you? You'd be an excellent test for some recently added code
<Doughy> 37,000
<Chipaca> yep, "tens of thousands"
<dobey> ouch
<Doughy> dropbox handles it fine
<Doughy> Which is why I'm frustrated
<karni> fagan: Aha :)
<Doughy> I am a huge Ubuntu fan
<Chipaca> Doughy: if you're ok with it, I'd like you to try our nightlies
<Doughy> Want to get this working, want to support cannonical with my $ for UbuntuOne
<karni> fagan: I've been running to long on a single screen. So just asking around.
<fagan> karni: it was cheaper to buy tvs than monitors
<Doughy> ok
<Doughy> Bring it
<karni> fagan: what's tvs. As in TVs ?
<fagan> karni: yep
<karni> oh
<Chipaca> Doughy: you won't be able to go back to non-nightlies, mind you
<Chipaca> Doughy: not easily, at least
<Doughy> hmm, so I'll always have unstable U1?
<fagan> karni: its nice to have 2 monitors since you can have code on 1 screen and apis on the other
<Chipaca> Doughy: but, nightlies right now is what's going to be in natty
<Chipaca> Doughy: no, I'd say, add nightlies, update/install the bits from nightlies, then remove them
<Doughy> ok
<Chipaca> Doughy: or disable them
<Doughy> you said I can't easily go back
<fagan> karni: I watch different programs on 1 and work on the other so its pretty relaxing
<Chipaca> Doughy: when you upgrade to natty, you'll move on to the natty version, and you'll be ok again
<karni> fagan: right. code/irc/manuals
<karni> fagan: how the fsck can you chat, code, and watch tv at the same time ;)
<Chipaca> Doughy: you can't move back in version, but if you remove the pacakge source, the package don't downgrade on their own
<Doughy> Hmmm... not sure I'm going to upgrade this computer to Natty right away
<Doughy> OK
<Doughy> let's just do it
<Doughy> not working now anyway
<Doughy> and I want to help Ubuntu
<nessita> Chipaca: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntuone/nightlies
<Doughy> what's the Nightly PPA?
<nessita> Doughy: ^
<fagan> karni: I have ADD so I have an insane action per minute for what I do
<Doughy> ok hang on
<Chipaca> Doughy: what nessita said
<Chipaca> nessita: thank you :)
<nessita> prego
 * nessita provides
<karni> fagan: you said that as if ppl without ADD where slower ;)
<dobey> you can disable the ppa source, remove all the installed packages from it, apt-get update, and then reinstall the packages, and it will put you back to what's in the distro/updates
<dobey> but there may be other problems as a result, like metadata incompatibility and such
<Doughy> ok
<Doughy> added PPA
<fagan> karni: well I had to work around my issues with concentration by being really fast on my feet for when I actually forget something
<Chipaca> ok, I've got to run
<nessita> Doughy: now, sudo apt-get update
<Chipaca> nessita: please, take over
<Doughy> running
<karni> fagan: ack
<nessita> Chipaca: bien sûr
<fagan> karni: I got tested before and they said I can work out stuff a lot faster than other people because of it
<nessita> Doughy: when is done, sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk (that will everything you need for Ubuntu One)
<Doughy> ok
<karni> fagan: Interesting I must say.
<Doughy> almost there
<dobey> fagan, karni: you just need to train :)
<nessita> Doughy: before installing, please quit current syncdaemon with u1sdtool -q
<fagan> karni: I can say without a doubt I wouldnt be a good programmer if I didnt have ADD
<nessita> Doughy: or killing the process ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<fagan> dobey: yeah
<karni> fagan: hhahah :)
<karni> dobey: I will, every day
<Doughy> ok checking
<karni> dobey: or, *I do
<dobey> karni: mental training for concentration?
<Doughy> ubuntuone-launch and sso are running?
<Doughy> shoudl I kill?
<Doughy> no syncdaemon
<karni> fagan: But, how do you know? If you have ADD, you don't know how's without ADD, no?
<dobey> Doughy: you should log out, wait a minute, then log back in, after updating
<Doughy> ok
<karni> dobey: plain and simple, trying to keep up with both code and IRC ;)
<Doughy> be back in a min
<fagan> karni: well I read the books and they discribe the problems that you have with ADD and some of those problems are what made me good at what I do
<dobey> karni: eh, that's the easy part :)
<fagan> (if that makes sense)
<karni> fsck, I bit my tongue while eating
<dobey> haha
<dobey> karni: see what i mean :)
<karni> dobey: hahahah!
<karni> fagan: anyhow, I'm happy for you in that case ;)
<karni> dobey: should I meditate daily ;)?
<fagan> karni: :)
<dobey> fagan: it's possible to not have ADD *and* also be very good at switching context a lot, and quickly :)
<karni> dobey: undoubtly
<dobey> karni: i don't know, i'm not a doctor. but there are some very good martial arts practices on the matter :)
<karni> otherwise, everyone would love to have ADD
<karni> dobey: I've been doing krav-maga for 1.5 year. But that's far from meditating ;D
<fagan> dobey: I am good at that
<dobey> karni: heh
<Doughy> OK back
<Doughy> nessita
<fagan> dobey: I can switch tasks on a dime and work better when doing a few things at once the only issue I have is sticking to one particular task
<nessita> Doughy: did you install ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk?
<Doughy> yeah
<nessita> Doughy: ok, so please go to System -> Preferences -> Ubuntu One
<nessita> Doughy: that will start syncdameon if is not running
<Doughy> syncdaemon is running
<Doughy> so is the GTK app
<Doughy> loading....
<Doughy> wheel spinning
<nessita> Doughy: you didn't kill syncdaemon like I mentioned?
<Doughy> I did
<Doughy> it restarted when I logged back in
<Doughy> GUI says "FILE SYNC ERROR"
<Doughy> wait
<Doughy> now that went away
<Doughy> File sync starting...
<Doughy> "seems" to be working
<Doughy> can't tell
<Doughy> Syncdaemon using a lot of CPU
<nessita> Doughy: yes, is migrating your metadata to the new natty format
<Doughy> OK good
<nessita> Doughy: so we need you to be patient (migration will happen only once)
<Doughy> yeah, understood
<karni> I'm leaving, take care guys.
<nessita> enjoy the weekend karni!
<fagan> karni: later
<fagan> :)
<Doughy> Nessita, looks like CPU slowed down to normal
<nessita> Doughy: what does the control panel reads, next to the quota info?
<Doughy> File sync in progress
<karni> nessita, fagan: thanks, bye!
<karni> you too!
<Doughy> Not seeing much upload traffic though
<nessita> Doughy: great, os working!
<nessita> is*
<nessita> Doughy: thing is that syncdaemon will first create all the folder hierarchy in your cloud
<nessita> and once that's done, it will upload content
<Doughy> It seems to be uploading content
<Doughy> but very slow
<nessita> Doughy: can you run in a terminal: u1sdtool --waiting | wc -l?
<Doughy> yeah hang on
<nessita> that will show how many thing are queued up for upload
<Doughy> 5866
<Doughy> So why wouldn't it upload super fast if all the files are ready?
<Doughy> I have a fast internet connection
<Doughy> it's uploading at like 2KBps
<nessita> Doughy: there is a lock-by-path mechanism that prevents files inside the same directory to be uploaded until that directory is created. But other than that, syncdaemon performs multiple uploads
<Doughy> Seems like all my dirs are already created though, when I look on the web client
<nessita> Doughy: good
<Doughy> Shouldn't it just upload at full network capacity? Why 2KBps?
<nessita> Doughy: not really, most of the command require the acknowledge from the server
<nessita> commands*
<Doughy> OK, well either way this is much better than before. Do you work for Cannoncial?
<dobey> Doughy: what is your maximum upload banwdith?
<Doughy> Should be like 6 Mbps
<Doughy> or more
<Doughy> my download is 20 Mbps
<dobey> Doughy: is it cable internet?
<Doughy> yes
<Doughy> dobey: I just ran an upload test from speedtest.net and got 4.5Mbps
<dobey> Doughy: ok
<nessita> Doughy: yes, sorry for the delay, I missed your question
<nessita> Doughy: I work for canonical, yes
<dobey> Doughy: it will probably speed up when it starts actually uploading file contents then. it creates the file meatadata entries on the server first, so with 35,000 of those, it will take a bit and might seem slow as far as network utilization goes. but it's a known problem and we are working on ways to improve that too
<Doughy> dobey, nessita: when I run u1sdtool --waiting | wc -l it is very slowly decreasing, does that mean these files are actually being uploaded, or that metadata is being processed?
<nessita> Doughy: --waiting will count all the pending commands, both metadata upload and content
<Doughy> hmm, ok
<nessita> Doughy: you can try u1sdtool --current-transfers to have more detail
<Doughy> it says it's uploading 3 files, but they are not changing.
<Doughy> nessita
<nessita> Doughy: what do you mean with 'they are not changing'?
<nessita> where are you looking?
<Doughy> same files are there every time I run --current-transfers
<nessita> Doughy: isn't the transfer amount changing?
<Doughy> when I run a linecount on --waiting, it is very slowly decreasing
<Doughy> but when I run --current-transfers, same thing every time
<nessita> hum
<nessita> Doughy: can you please paste the content of your log file into pastebin.ubuntu.com? log file is located at  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<Doughy> ok hang on
<Doughy> nessita, done
<nessita> Doughy: please share with me the link :-)
<mungo-> how much is space on ubuntuone for desktop ?
<mungo-> i'll see the FAQ
<dobey> as much as you pay for :)
<nessita> mungo-: we offer 2GB of free storage, and then you have plans that you can stack to have as much as you need
<mungo-> so i'd get 60GB for $6 ?
<mungo-> oops
<mungo-> $9.00
<mungo-> there
<dobey> you'd have 62GB total for ($2.99*3)/month
<mungo-> does i sync things other than items which i place i its folder ?  i realize thats probably in the FAQ too
<dobey> yes, you can select any folder under your home folder to be synchronized. but not your home folder itself, and not things outside home. and some things you shouldn't do (like mount something under home directory and then choose to sync that)
<mungo-> got it
<mungo-> will a web url never reference the file ?
<mungo-> or is a translation possible ?
<dobey> mungo-: you mean, will the filename be part of the url?
<mungo-> oui
<mungo-> yes
<mungo-> is that possible ?
<dobey> not currently, no
<dobey> i'm not sure if there is a plan to put filenames in the URLs for published files or not in the future. i don't work on that part
<mungo-> np  ty
<mungo-> i'l use it on android too
<mungo-> thank you all
<dobey> have a good weekend all
<nessita> ok, I'm off as well
<nessita> bye all!
#ubuntuone 2011-03-26
<mungo-> i bought 3 packs of 20 for ubuntuone, and i'm having an issue on natty.  only 32MB has been uploaded and i've marked data for backup for hours and hours.
<jo-erlend> can someone help me a little bit with using desktopcouch in python? Or maybe there's a better place to ask?
<fagan> jo-erlend: Im not great a desktop couch
<jo-erlend> I'm preparing something to paste :)
<duanedesign> hello jo-erlend
<duanedesign> you can ask, does not hurt. If someone knows they will chime in
<duanedesign> hello mr fagan
<jo-erlend> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585843/ <-- How do I get only documents where doc.user == "jo-erlend"=
<jo-erlend> ?
<jo-erlend> in other words: how do I provide key, startkey, endkey, etc?
<jo-erlend> heh, that was easy: for doc in records["key goes here"]:
<fagan> hey duanedesign
<jo-erlend> synchronizing contacts works perfectly from 10.04, but not at all from 10.10. That's contrary to what it says on the ubuntu one website.
<fagan> jo-erlend: id say report a bug and some can look into it on monday
 * fagan only saw the message there 
<fagan> jo-erlend: was this what you saw https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status#Contacts ?
<fagan> (about it working perfect for 10.04 and 10.10)
<fagan> Whoops I mean not working perfect for 10.04 but working from 10.10
<jo-erlend> fagan: yes.
<fagan> jo-erlend: then yeah report a bug and poke someone on monday
<fagan> because it might have something to do with the backported patch being borked
<jo-erlend> fagan: but it _works_ on 10.04. It's on 10.10 that it doesn't.
<fagan> jo-erlend: thats why I said file a bug
<fagan> there was a patch recently that might be causing it
 * fagan ->afk
<adorilson> hi, folks
<adorilson> any problems with ubuntuone server ?
<adorilson> s/any/some
<rye> adorilson, could you please be more specific?
<rye> couchdb up, api up
<karni> good evening!
<duanedesign> evening kenvandine
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> evening karni
<karni> evening duanedesign, how's your weekend?
<duanedesign> good. getting frustrated with treestore in pygtk :)
<karni> ah I see :) I had the same thing, but in C ;)
<karni> then I ported it to Java. similar complexity, though. it's not really straightforward, is it duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> karni: yeah. trying to filter the treestore. It is filtering out the parent node no matter what i do :\
<karni> duanedesign: ah, haven't been there, can't help [as in: I don't wanna look at this at 00:39AM ;D]
<duanedesign> lol
<Tommy3> My SATA drive wont boot since I did patches yesterday. (10.10) where should I go for help?
#ubuntuone 2011-03-27
<duanedesign> hello Tommy3
<duanedesign> Tommy3: you can get help in  #ubuntu
<Tommy3> tried there. no response after abt half hr of trying.  thought I might be in the wrong place.
<mungo-> is support available ?
<mungo-> guess not.  i wont waste your time
<vadi2> If I add multiple files that are only slightly varying in some parts to U1, will it upload them each individually, or send 'delta' updates of them all?
<needhelp1> is ubuntu one encrypted at all
<nodestool> can you use the commandline or something like rsync/scp to upload to ubuntu one?
<needhelp1> nodestool, i would like to know that also
<nodestool> hi needhelp1
<nodestool> are you going to use the smart phone app?
<needhelp1> no
<nodestool> needhelp1: even they don't have encryption out of the box, i think the gpg is really good/fast at encrypting crap
<needhelp1> im not
<needhelp1> i would need to connect to the cloud via some form of an encrypted connection also
<nodestool> you could use gpg on your box, then the file would be encrypted before you upload
<needhelp1> yeah
<needhelp1> im interested to know if ubuntu one has a way via terminal to upload/download files
<nodestool> also that way you don't have to even worry about server admins or whatever seeing your files
<nodestool> you have the public key
<nodestool> but yeah, a scp with a public key would be great
<nodestool> cause then you can upload via cron
<needhelp1> im just a little uncomfortable with gpg
<nodestool> oh?
<nodestool> why is that
<needhelp1> never used it in depth, seems hard to use. i think i could figure out how to use it with email.. other than that im lost
<nodestool> http://per.liedman.net/2011/01/22/using-ubuntu-one-for-backup-on-a-headless-server/
<nodestool> needhelp1: if you use it in the simple way its really easy
<needhelp1> care to share
<needhelp1> i wonder if ubuntu one uses s3
<nodestool> s3 is more tricky
<nodestool> what are you trying to do?
<nodestool> just back up files/
<nodestool> or do you want to have them for daily use?
<needhelp1> it looks like ubuntu one is hosted via s3
<nodestool> there are commandline tools for s3
<nodestool> but it depends on how you want to use the service
<nodestool> i mostly want to use it for my smart phone
<nodestool> to stream audio
<needhelp1> Dropbox[17], Zmanda and Ubuntu One are some of the many online backup and synchronization services that use S3 as their storage and transfer facility.
<needhelp1> brb
<non-apology> did i violate channel rules here ?
<non-apology> you wasted my time
<mongy> file sync seems to be down
<mongy> struggling to connect at least.
#ubuntuone 2012-03-19
<mandel> morning all!"
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, how do i install an "ubuntu one" client?
<paranoidphreak> in debian
<JamesTait> Happy Monday, all!
<mandel> paranoidphreak, on debian.. well there are lots of dependencies that you have to double check that we have not added patches etc..
<mandel> paranoidphreak, I have never tried to run it on debian to be honest.. it is going to be a 'little' adventure
<paranoidphreak> mandel: ok...........so, the short answer is it needs alot of experimenting?
<mandel> paranoidphreak, yes, and I know that rye (who is not here know) is the kind of guy that likes to do that
<mandel> paranoidphreak, it should be possible since I know we have people using it on Fedora :)
<paranoidphreak> mandel: thanks.........
<mandel> paranoidphreak, sorry I cannot be more helpful, but got be coding at full speed to get to the bext ubuntu beta 2 with proxy support, sorry
<paranoidphreak> mandel: i'll probably do some googling
<paranoidphreak> mandel: goodluck on your coding
<mandel> paranoidphreak, thx!
<ralsina_> good morning!
<alecu> mandel, morning!
<alecu> ralsina_, morning to you too, sir!
<mandel> alecu, ralsina_ estais los dos locos!
<ralsina_> good morning alecu, mandel
<alecu> mandel, it's only 7 am here ;-)
<mandel> ralsina_, you've got mail with the answers that you needed about windows + a review request for a simple branch
<alecu> mandel, and we only got 8 more hours to land stuff today
<ralsina_> mandel: yes, trying it now
<mandel> alecu, I'm trying to get the update of the proxy of network access manager working unless you have something else for me
<mandel> alecu, I'm reading the c++ implementation to see if we can do something..
<alecu> mandel, I've got one big thing we should do today: disabling ssl
<alecu> mandel, and a few more smaller ones.
<mandel> alecu, that one is very easy.. specially since the support for libsoupd was not landed, shall I disable it, remove it or add a param to the webclient to state that you will no allow ssl errors?
<alecu> mandel, "disable it" sounds right. We might need to use that support much later.
<mandel> alecu, ok, simple work, but then.. what do we do with the ssl support branches that have not landed? there are a few
<ralsina_> mandel: QCoreApplication.instance() is not None if you have a QApplication, so no need to test both (line 21 of your branch's diff)
<mandel> ralsina_, cool, I did not know that, will fix a in a min
<ralsina_> mandel: also, typo in line 38 "cres"=> "creds"
<mandel> ralsina_, can you put both in a comment?
<ralsina_> mandel: sure!
<ralsina_> Oh, great, launchpad is down
<ralsina_> and bzr server is down. Come on!
<alecu> mandel, "not yet landed": we don't worry about landing them today, we land them during the week, or next week even.
<mandel> alecu, ok
<alecu> mandel, I'm talking about ssl support branches, right? :-)
<mandel> alecu, yes :)
<alecu> ralsina_, is it april 1st already?
<ralsina_> alecu: not yet!
<alecu> ralsina_, I mean, because of LP being down... it sounded like a really annoying joke
<ralsina_> alecu: it's back up, so it was probably an update
<alecu> great
<karni> Good morning #ubuntuone!
<alecu> ralsina_, it seems more than a few things are broken: "apt-get update" is unable to reach http://archive.ubuntu.com/
<alecu> hey there, karni!
<ralsina_> alecu: fun!
<karni> hola alecu !
<ralsina_> mandel: when IRLing your brach https://pastebin.canonical.com/62534/
<ralsina_> mandel: but then again, that build has sommay things layered it is a club sandwich
<mandel> ralsina_, hm.. let me do IRL on windows, one sec I'm trying to get my head around the proxy cache..
<ralsina_> mandel: ok, thanks, but check my email, doing a IRL on windows means merging like 6 branches
<ralsina_> Ok, I am off to dress kid, send him to be educated, and have breakfast. Should be back in ... 72 minutes, give or take
<alecu> crap! archive.ubuntu.com works fine. It's my P vm that's working awfully.
<alecu> mandel, because of what ralsina_ says (merging 6 branches to do IRL), I would say that we should not worry about windows today, and instead focus on fixing the issue on linux.
<mandel> alecu, that is what I'm doing atm
<alecu> mandel, do you want me to take a look at that too? sounds like a big issue
<mandel> alecu, let me try on more hack and I will, I want to try a number of different ideas I have been gathering over the weekend
<alecu> mandel, do you have a .txt list of those? or let's mumble after your hack.
<mandel> alecu, mumble after the hack if you don't mind
<mandel> alecu, mumble?
<alecu> mandel, coming
<mandel> alecu, you sound like a rapper..
<mandel> alecu,  a bad one, muy entrecortador
<alecu> mandel, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/proxy-tunnel-auth/+merge/97763
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> alecu, PYTHONPATH=. ./bin/ubuntu-sso-login-gtk  --tc_url http://www.google.com --app_name test
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi! o/
<mandel> alecu, use a real tc_url if you want :)
 * mandel coffee 
 * mandel back
 * mandel rebooting due to updates
<mandel> alecu, did they t&c test work?
<ralsina_> good morning gatox!
<gatox> ralsina_, hi!
<gatox> ralsina_, how are you?
<ralsina_> gatox: full of energy and high spirits
<ralsina_> gatox: it feels like speed + vodka
<gatox> ralsina_, jeje nice way to start the week!
<ralsina_> gatox: did you see my first message about windows? It seems I get disabled login buttons on windows
<gatox> ralsina_, yes..... i read it..... do you want me to take a look at that?? i'm kind of block with a tests right now anyway
<ralsina_> gatox: if you are blocked, yes please
<gatox> ralsina_, yap!.... on it then!
<ralsina_> gatox: remember that right now the only way to get that far is to usemy doing-windows branch and build exes
<gatox> ralsina_, woww....... no way to test it from sourceS?
<ralsina_> gatox: or maybe you can just run the scripts for the sso ui and the same thing happens, I have not tested that
 * ralsina_ checks
<ralsina_> gatox: yes, same thing happens from source
<gatox> ralsina_, ok great..... i'll test it from sources
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> I'm sorry I'm late, I set the alarm clock to the wrong time :-/
<ralsina_> hello nessita!
<nessita> hola ralsina_!
<mandel> lunch time for me
<ralsina> alecu, nessita, gatox who needs reviews?
<gatox> ralsina, not me
<nessita> ralsina: me not yet... I guess we need to define what to do with cloud-to-computer
<ralsina> nessita: I think just use the real Folders panel
<nessita> ralsina: your last comment is confusing me a bit, perhaps you meant "if the user has 'non subcribed' folders?
<ralsina> nessita: not the remote-only version
<ralsina> nessita: no, "no suscribed folders"
<ralsina> nessita: the idea is, this only needs to happen for new users
<ralsina> nessita: so, a user that already suscribed a UDF is not new
<ralsina> nessita: but leaving that aside, just switching to the full folders list is enough for this release, I think
<nessita> ralsina: well, my understanding is that we need to show the wizard every time the user adds the device
<ralsina> nessita: ok, then we switch to the full folders list, and ask for UX input on that. Sounds good?
<ralsina> nessita: it's just that having the folder you just clicked on "disappear" is scary
<nessita> ralsina: I'm still not sure we're talking about the same... I would like first to understand what you meant and then go to design with something  unified :-)
<ralsina> nessita: sure, quick mumble?
<nessita> ralsina: oh, I'm too sleepy, I just jumped from  the bed (PICNIC while setting the alarm clok - the "pm" is too small :-/)
<ralsina> nessita: ok, when you had a few mates :-)
<nessita> ralsina: so, may I ask you a few questions about what confuses me?
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nessita> ralsina: so, why do youy say the wizard is supposed to be shown only for "new" users? on windows is shown every time there is no credentials (which can be after an existing user removed his device). I matched that behavior in linux
<ralsina> nessita: agreed. Actually, it was supposed to check for things like whether you had a ~/Ubuntu One but we never got around to that
<ralsina> nessita: so, you are right, there
<nessita> ralsina: ok, no thaqt sleepy then :-P. So, given that, I'm +1 to show the current folders list (*without* the explore button)
<ralsina> nessita: right
<nessita> great, thanks
<ralsina> cool then, with that, you have a +1 fromme
<nessita> will make that chnage asap so while that lands, I review for you
<ralsina> that also makes a bug from thisfred on friday invalid
<thisfred> tss
<ralsina> the one about having "header" items with nothing under them
<nessita> gatox: holas! question, are you working on the translations for u1cp?
<thisfred> ralsina: so we will always show all the folders? I think that's much
<thisfred> better
<ralsina> thisfred: yep
<thisfred> cool
<thisfred> my bug's still valid,  this will just fix it :P
<gatox> nessita, no, that issue was actually the same as sso.... the first screen is just sso stuff.... i'm working in the windows problem that ralsina mention in his branch
<ralsina> thisfred: although it will still "flicker" a bit when you check/uncheck one, which I need to fix someday
<thisfred> yeah, but that's minor
<ralsina> thisfred: yeah
<nessita> ralsina: what I know is missing but will do in another branch for the release after this, as bug fix, is to skip the page if there are no volumes to show, since actually I want to use this to wait for syncdaemon's volumes list: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-client/851810-notify-on-volumes
<ralsina> thisfred: we have much bigger fish to fry :-)
<nessita> gatox: so you 100% sure there are no missing translations on controlpanel? :-)
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on that, that will help the UX a lot
<thisfred> Whale fry!
<nessita> ralsina: yes, but need brian to actually fix the things I asked there ;-)
<ralsina> thisfred: with veggies (I am on a diet :-)
<ralsina> nessita: after this release ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: I need brian al for me today ;-)
<nessita> ack
<thisfred> ralsina: steamed whale for you then
<ralsina> thisfred: you know, whale is technically a fish for lent-related purposes
<gatox> nessita, well.... if you put it like this.... i think that is a trap jeeje..... but at least for this screenshot: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/96191627/ubuntuone-controlpanel-qt.png you can see that all the non-translated things are from sso.... i didn't check the other files.... i could do that if you want
<thisfred> ralsina: clever catholics
<ralsina> thisfred: panda, the other vegetable
<thisfred> ha!
<gatox> nessita, also..... i'm really stuck with the tests for main for the unicode branch..... it keeps giving me a seg fault (the asserts are ok.... but it through a seg fault)
<ralsina> gatox: what branch? I can give you a hand there
<ralsina> let's all try to help each other instead of tupac-amaru-izing nessita today :-)
<gatox> ralsina, let me push the changes
<nessita> gatox: pinging ralsina for that specific thing is the best decision ever :-D
<nessita> gatox: and yes please to check the other files
<gatox> nessita, ok..... as soon as i finish with the windows thing, i'll check those files
<ralsina> unicode is my brêäd and bùttër
<nessita> gatox: ack
<gatox> ralsina, this branch..... after the reviews, i talk to nessita and we agree to decode all the args: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/unicode-args/+merge/97936
<ralsina> gatox: ack
<gatox> ralsina, so i decode everything in the main before sending that data to the ui.... but i having problems to test that
<ralsina> gatox: so you have a segfaulting test?
<gatox> yep
<gatox> test_main
<ralsina> gatox: ack, will get back to you as soon as I figure something out
<gatox> ralsina, PYTHONPATH=. u1trial --gui --reactor=qt4 ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/test_main.py
<ralsina> gatox: I am again roberto, the one that has windows abierto. But I will try it! :-)
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhhhhh jeje
<gatox> ralsina, if you want, paste the changes and i can try it here
<ralsina> gatox: ack
<ralsina> gatox: no segfault here!
<ralsina> gatox: so, YOU FIXED IT! ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, cuack..... the test execute and say pass?
<ralsina> gatox: yep
<ralsina> then u1trial gets stuck
<ralsina> gatox: https://pastebin.canonical.com/62540/
<gatox> ralsina, i see this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/890580/
<ralsina> gatox: one f my branches fixes this test!
<ralsina> gatox: let me find it
<ralsina> gatox: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-font-in-windows/+merge/98010
<ralsina> gatox: merge manually the test fixes
<gatox> ralsina, are you going to add more stuff to that branch..... because i could review it so it can be merged in trunk.....
<gatox> already has 1 approval
<ralsina> gatox: no, that branch is good to go
<gatox> ralsina, ok..... reviewing...
<alecu> ralsina, nessita: any of you knows when are nightlies rebuilt?
<nessita> alecu: after each tarmac build
<ralsina> alecu: not me
<nessita> alecu: after each tarmac land I meant :-)
<nessita> alecu: so, checking https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/+recipe/client-dailies I can tell builds are failing for client
<nessita> alecu: click on any of the build failed and check the error
<alecu> nessita, what does it means "Successful build" but stop signs?
<nessita> alecu: error on tests.proxy.test_tunnel_server.MainFunctionTestCase.test_on_proxies_enabled_prints_port_and_cookie
<nessita> alecu: where do you see that?
<nessita> alecu: ah, I understand your question
<alecu> nessita, in the page you just pasted...
<nessita> let me explain
<alecu> ok
<nessita> alecu: we have a single "source" package, and from that we built several binary packages. The outer success means the *source* apckage built ok, but the "stop sign" means that both binary packages failed
<alecu> ok, great.
<alecu> nessita, so: from dbus.mainloop.qt import DBusQtMainLoop
<alecu> exceptions.ImportError: No module named qt
<nessita> alecu: seems like python-qt4-dbus is a missing dep?
<alecu> nessita, right
<nessita> alecu: is that code not in the default install of SD (need to check that)
<alecu> nessita, I added that to use the keyring from the tunnel
<gatox> ralsina, +1 to this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-font-in-windows/+merge/98010
<nessita> alecu: where was that code added?
<ralsina> gatox: awesome!
<alecu> nessita, rev 1211
<nessita> alecu: which file, I mean :-)
<alecu> nessita, and that's why 1210 is the last package available on nightlies!
<alecu> nessita, ubuntuone/proxy/tunnel_server.py
<alecu> nessita, so, it would be a dependency for the proxy tunnel binary
<nessita> alecu: did someone already built the separated binary proxy  package?
<alecu> nessita, very good question.
<alecu> nessita, I can't answer it!
<alecu> nessita, let's ask ralsina.
<nessita> alecu: if you give me the complete list of dependencies for that python package, I can make the binary package build
<ralsina> ?
 * ralsina has clue -4 about packaging
<alecu> ralsina, that's +1 than what I have.
<ralsina> alecu: having played munchkin with you, you have a "takes all packages from the enemy" card.
<nessita> alecu: just check on the nightlies packaging branch and there is no binary for proxy
<nessita> alecu: so, I can add it but need the full dependency list... could you give me that? (alphabetically ordered please)
<ralsina> nessita: should that be something other than "ubuntuone-client" and "python-dbus-qt4" ?
<nessita> ralsina: yes, every module that the python package depend on. From the top of my head, python-twisted-core is needed
<alecu> nessita, I think the dependencies would be: python-qt4, python-qt4-dbus, ubuntuone-client
<nessita> alecu: what about all the twisted deps?
<nessita> do not assume you get twisted from u1client
<ralsina> nessita: we don't need to support installing it withut u1-client
<alecu> nessita, they would be pulled by ubuntuone-client
<alecu> nessita, why not twisted from u1client?
<nessita> ralsina: u1-client definitely will be a dep
<nessita> alecu: because that's how packages deps are listed
<alecu> nessita, how do I find the list of packages that u1client depends on?
<nessita> alecu: preferred and recommended and appreciated way is not to assume deps from another package you depend on
<alecu> makes sense
<nessita> alecu: I would prefer that you grep over imports in proxy package and build the list from there, since u1client list may be incomplete
<nessita> packaging is not easy :-)
<dobey> huh
<nessita> hola dobey
<dobey> hi
<urbanape> morning, folks
<ralsina> morning urbanape!
<urbanape> heya
<alecu> nessita, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/890617/
<nessita> alecu: thanks! no python-twisted-web? (did not check the code)
<alecu> nessita, only to run the tests
<nessita> alecu: perfect, thanks, will let you know
<alecu> nessita, but not in the modules that should go in the package.
<nessita> ack
<alecu> nessita, great. Let me know if I can help with any other thing.
<nessita> alecu: sure
<alecu> nessita, one thing: we are importing some modules that may have some other dependency.
<nessita> alecu: such as?
<alecu> nessita, say: from ubuntu_sso.keyring import Keyring
<alecu> nessita, and that module in turn *may* use python-dbus.
<nessita> alecu: ah, that's ok: the dep in *our* proxy code is python-ubuntu-sso-client
<alecu> perfect.
<nessita> is "hidden" for us the deps that python-ubuntu-sso-client requires
<alecu> I guessed so, but wanted to check anyway :-)
<nessita> thanks :-)
<ralsina> gatox: my sso branch is now merged, so your segfault should have gone away (please check!)
<gatox> ralsina, ok, thanks..... i'm looking at the problem that you have in windows.... is the same that was happening in some linux... and this is really weird... the good part...... we can now reproduce the bug
<gatox> so i'm looking at that
<nessita> dobey: any reason not to have python-twisted-core as a u1client build-depends?
<nessita> (is not listed ATM)
<dobey> nessita: i guess it's not there because we're pulling it in via ubuntuone-dev-tools
<nessita> dobey: ok, adding it then to be explicit
<urbanape> briancurtin: ping
<briancurtin> urbanape: what's up
<urbanape> hey a, can I steal some of your time this afternoon?
<ralsina> hi briancurtin!
<briancurtin> urbanape: depends on how far i get with this windows release. currently working through some of ralsina's weekened branches
<urbanape> kk
<briancurtin> hey ralsina
<ralsina> briancurtin: please check them out, they are full of sunday goodness
<ralsina> as in, I did two while eating a diet sundae and everything
<briancurtin> haha
<nessita> dobey: so, once we have the python-ubuntuone-client-proxy bin package, shall python-ubuntuone-client suggests it?
<dobey> why is it python-ubuntuone-client-proxy?
<nessita> dobey: how would you like to name it?
<dobey> it should be ubuntuone-client-proxy i think
<dobey> as it includes the tunnel script
<nessita> dobey: why? (interested in the convention and rationale)
<dobey> and it's not a "python library" really
<nessita> ok, makes sense, changing
<nessita> dobey: so, ubuntuone-client should suggests it then?
<dobey> yes, only Suggests: at most. it can't Recommends or Depends it
<nessita> right
<ralsina> nessita and everyone else: sorry abut pep and lint issues in my branches, but it's hard to get that done right on windows :-(
<nessita> ralsina: yes, I know, is ok
<nessita> alecu: so, what should the -proxy package ship? the binary ubuntuone-proxy-tunnel, and the python package under ubuntuone/proxy/... anything else?
<nessita> alecu: is there any other needed file, man page, dbus service file, icon, desktop file, etc? (just doing a checklist)
<alecu> nessita, I think we don't need any other file.
<nessita> alecu: great, thanks
<alecu> nessita, we don't have a manpage, and anyway it's an internal binary, not supposed to be called by users.
<nessita> yes
<alecu> nessita, and no dbus service file, icon nor desktop file.
<nessita> perfect
<briancurtin> launchpad's working nicely today. only on my 7th try to "setup.py fetch" and get sources
<ralsina> briancurtin: ugh
<ralsina> briancurtin: I had a bit more luck earlier. But it's mostly bzr for windows that sucks :-/
<ralsina> briancurtin: you getting permission denied errors?
<briancurtin> ralsina: bzr error 3, whatever that means
<briancurtin> even opening branches to view in the browser is hit-or-miss this morning
<ralsina> briancurtin: ok, never saw that one. It was actually down this morning, too
<briancurtin> ah
<nessita> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/cloud-to-computer-page/+merge/97990 updated and irl tested
<ralsina> nessita: yuju! Will review right away!
<nessita> dobey: can you please review this diff? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/890669/
<nessita> (for u1client packaging branch)
<ralsina> nessita: just noticed there is no way to test that on windows, though, so just code review from me
<nessita> ralsina: you could run it IRL, I think...
<ralsina> nessita: no, because on windows you can't login right now
<nessita> dobey: still pending to write the changelog though :-)
<nessita> ralsina: is that on every windows or just yours? (curious)
<alecu> mandel, ping
<ralsina> nessita: all windows, reported it on sunday, diego is working on it
<nessita> ralsina: interesting :-/.
<ralsina> nessita: the sso ui ever enables the login button
<ralsina> s/ever/never/
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, read the email... and also saw some reports on linux as well
<ralsina> nessita: so, if the issue is the same, hey, windows helps us fix it :-)
<nessita> yes
<ralsina> nessita: gatox has reproduced it on windows
<nessita> nice
<nessita> will make some mate to see if I can finish waking me up :-d
<dobey> ugh
 * nessita slaps herself
<gatox> ralsina, nessita yes.... there is a problem with the credentials and the backend is returning none.... i'm looking at the logs right now
<nessita> cd ..
<nessita> oops
<dobey> i really don't like having to list each python package individually
<gatox> nessita, ralsina i'll let you know as soon as i have something
<dobey> nessita: also, the paths are wrong
<nessita> dobey: any suggestion how to list everything but "proxy"?
<dobey> nessita: it would be ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone/foo
<dobey> nessita: no. i don't think dpkg has an "everything but the things that are in other binary packages" thing
<nessita> dobey: you're right, will change. Any solution to not to list everything?
<nessita> ok
<nessita> dobey: the breaks-replaces is fine, no?
<dobey> nessita: should be. i'd probably do it as << ${binary:Version} or source:Version (whichever one works there)
<nessita> dobey: any reason for that? last time we fixed something like this you suggested using the exact version, to avoid breaking/replacing in "the future"
<mandel> alecu, pong
<mandel> alecu, sorry took me longer to have lunch, had to deal with the family, is father day here..
 * mandel hates family things..
<dobey> nessita: because it's nightlies and sticking the +r43432 in there feels weird
<alecu> mandel, roberto reported two small issues in this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/use-qt4-webclient-backend/+merge/97934
<nessita> dobey: ok then, as you wish. Will change
<mandel> alecu, yes, I know fixing in a few minx
<mandel> alecu, mins*
<alecu> ok
<dobey> nessita: for proper stable packages, i'd use specific versions, but for nightlies, i'd generally prefer a minimum of that, in favor of automation
<nessita> dobey: duly noted
<nessita> changed to (<< ${binary:Version})
<dobey> cool
<dobey> nessita: we use zope.interface in u1client?
<nessita> dobey: yes, on trunk/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/interfaces.py
<nessita> dobey: and in the tests now
<ralsina> alecu: I answered your needsinfo in https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/find_exes/+merge/98107 as "you are right" ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, ok, I'll re-review.
<mandel> alecu, I think that setting QNetworkRequest::AuthenticationReuseAttribute to QNetworkRequest::Manual might do the trick
<alecu> mandel, awesome
<ralsina> nessita: ay reason to create are_you_sure.ui instead of using QMessageBox.question()?
<alecu> mandel, that means that each webcall would be done once, the proxy will return a 407, and then it will be retried with the credentials.
<mandel> alecu, in theory.. I'm writing some tests to make sure it does what the can says..
<alecu> mandel, but it sounds like a reasonable compromise until the credentials cached by NAM are truly erased on failure.
<nessita> ralsina: you tell me, you added that in the installer :-) (just copied it)
<ralsina> nessita: really? Whoa, was I in a dumb day! :-)
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I'll file a bug for it and give this one a +1
<nessita> ralsina: I think you needed to customize the button texts...
<mandel> alecu, it is just good enough, specially when we can catch them and  then tell the requests after the first successful one to use it in automatic mode
<nessita> ralsina: and I m not sure you can do that with a yes no dialog?
<ralsina> nessita: could be. Whatever, it works ;-)
<mandel> alecu, since this in an attribute at the request level and not the network access manager
<alecu> mandel, I think we should not care about re-setting it to automatic.
<gatox> nessita, ralsina yes.... it was because of the buttons-text
<ralsina> gatox: thanks!
<mandel> alecu, that could in an optimzation done later for sure
<ralsina> briancurtin: fllowed your suggestion on find-exes, please rereview
<urbanape> ralsina: if you're looking for them, I believe they all live in Texas.
<urbanape> At least, that's how the song goes.
<ralsina> urbanape: ?
<urbanape> “All my exes live in Texas”
<ralsina> urbanape: groovesharking it :-)
<ralsina> urbanape: omfg is that a crappy song (sorry country fans :-)
<urbanape> hahah
<ralsina> I wonder how his san antonio ex is called. Antonio?
<alecu> that's why I lay may hat in Tennessee
 * alecu heard that song a lot while playing San Andreas.
<alecu> mandel, I'm not finding an easy way to enable socks
<mandel> alecu, in webclient?
<alecu> mandel, I'll start with the SSL-disable branch if you think it's fine.
<alecu> mandel, in webclient, yes.
<mandel> alecu, if you have nothing on your plate, sure
<alecu> mandel, also, it seems that this test in webclient would not work right: test_https_request
<alecu> mandel, since self.assertFailure needs to be yielded
<alecu> or failUnlessFailre, as it's called in the test.
<alecu> mandel, also, the indenting of that method suggests that a yield was there at some point
<mandel> alecu, really.. I cannot recall, but I'm sure it was not
<mandel> alecu, as in, I don't remember it like that, but ypu are right, there is a yield missing
<alecu> mandel, if I add a yield the indenting of the parentesis matches the parameters on the line below :-)
<alecu> mandel, anyway, I think I've found the smallest patch that can disable ssl
<mandel> alecu, not connect to the signal?
<alecu> mandel, yup
<mandel> alecu, that is the one I had in my head
<alecu> great
<mandel> alecu, and if we wanted to re-enable it would be very easy..
<mandel> alecu, but the patch also has to skip the ssl tests
<alecu> right
<alecu> mandel, I'll handle the ssl branch.
<mandel> alecu, thx!
<alecu> mandel, but please, *please* fix the qt-enable branch so it finally lands.
<mandel> alecu, ok, I'll move to that and will get back to the cache bug
 * mandel switches..
<nessita> standup in 1 minutes crowd
<ralsina> me
<briancurtin> me
<urbanape> me
<alecu> mandel, btw: it looks like the handler for ssl errors cannot be an inlineCallbacks either. similar issue.
<mandel> me
<alecu> me
<mandel> alecu, hm.. stupid qt signals..
<nessita> me
<ralsina> dobey: standup?
<dobey> oh
<dobey> me
<ralsina> DONE: proposed some branches to fix windows peculiarities, helped gatox with his segfault (I hope), did reviews, some 1:1s, lots'o'stuff TODO: help around, keep on pushing the windows side of things, tech leads call BLOCKED: no NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: lots of debugging, got most things running in some form for the windows release
<briancurtin> TODO: if bzr ever starts working properly i can get this installer environment up to date with ralsina's branches then continue on
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: bzr/launchpad is awful this morning
<briancurtin> NEXT: urbanape
<ralsina> thisfred: standup you too
<gatox> me
<urbanape> DONE: More tests for ubuntu-sso-client
<urbanape> TODO: Finish it up, propose
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> briancurtin: You're up
<nessita> urbanape, briancurtin: you're in a endless loop?
<nessita> :-)
<alecu> DONE: mad rush to fix and land pending sso branches
<alecu> TODO: reach the deadline alive
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: nessita\
<briancurtin> i think it's mandel
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<nessita> DONE: proposed cloud-to-computer u1cp branch, reviews
<nessita> TODO: reviews, land the aforementioned branch, propose branch for computer-to-clound u1cp wizard page, help alecu building a new binary package for u1client-proxy
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #934206, reviews, askubuntu
<dobey> λ TODO: bug #932103, bug #953119
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 934206 in Ubuntu One for Rhythmbox trunk "track duplication from RB-U1" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934206
<nessita> alecu: oops, I think you skip mandel
<urbanape> nessita: endless
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 932103 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone (Ubuntu Precise) "Cannot install MP3 playback support; silently fails" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932103
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 953119 in ubuntuone-client-gnome (Ubuntu) "valgrind invalid read error" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953119
<alecu> nessita, you skipped him too!
<dobey> gatox: go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Landed a branch that fix translation problems worked on a branch for unicode issues (blocked with the tests... still segfault with ralsina's branch), working on the issue about the none backend in some linux and windows.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with the backend thing, and check translations in u1cp.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> Just the test thingy in the u1-sso-unicode branch
<nessita> alecu: I was just copying you :-P
<mandel> I feel left out
<nessita> mandel: go!
<mandel> DONE: Reviews, look at cache creds issues in the QNetworkAccessManager.
<alecu> mandel, come!
<mandel> TODO: fix the qt webclientimplementation to deal with bad creds.
<mandel> BLOCKED: is a hard problem to solve because is a bug from qt itself... :(
<mandel> next, alecu
<mandel> :P
<mandel> alecu, now is your turn hehe
<alecu> thisfred, go
<nessita> this has been a messy standup :-/ (I guess this shows the state of our minds!)
<thisfred> DONE: reviews, hunting segfault
<thisfred> TODO: hunt and kill u1db segfault
<thisfred> ALSO: will
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on cloud-to-computer
<thisfred> be on holiday wed, thu, fri
<nessita> ralsina: nice!
<ralsina> everyone TODO: not kill yourselves, ok? Let's not fall in the same thing as with windows.
<ralsina> work hard, but not TOO hard
<urbanape> I promise not to kill myself this week.
<ralsina> urbanape: thanks!
<ralsina> urbanape: but guys with laser vision always tend to have tortured souls. I learned that from DC comics.
<urbanape> I also promise not to level a city this week.
<mandel> alecu, I just had an EVIL idea!! regarding the signals etc..
<mandel> alecu, also, updated the use_qt branch
<dobey> ralsina: dc or marvel?
<alecu> mandel, and you've pushed it too, right?
<briancurtin> ralsina: find_exes looks good...im just waiting on bzr/launchpad to stop breaking so i can actually run with it
<mandel> alecu, runnings tests, I'll push when done
<alecu> dobey, both supes and cyclops.
<ralsina> briancurtin: he
<ralsina> briancurtin: I sometime end doig all the fetching manually :-/
<ralsina> dobey: superman is a basket case
<Chipaca> I saw somebody in here talking about hasattr the other day
<ralsina> Chipaca: it's gone!
<Chipaca> hasattr is *less* evil now, but "getattr(thing, attr, flag) is not flag" is still better
<Chipaca> hasattr now is "only" try: getattr except StandardError: return false else: return true
<Chipaca> before it was a raw except
<mandel> alecu, ralsina FYI updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/use-qt4-webclient-backend/+merge/97934
<ralsina> mandel: ack, checking!
<ralsina> nessita, dobey: looks like we need to update sso in tarmac?
<dobey> ?
<nessita> ralsina: why?
<ralsina> nessita: your branch failed to merge because of a sso import
<nessita> ralsina: it gets automatically updated
<nessita> ralsina: let me look
<dobey> what branch?
<nessita> ralsina: I guess that's a missing build dep
<nessita> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/cloud-to-computer-page/+merge/97990
<dobey> it's automatic i think, but not guaranteed to be up-to-date when you necessarily need it
<dobey> also, it does depend on nightlies building successfully and timely :)
<dobey> hrmm
<nessita> dobey: we're missing a build dep
<nessita> ubuntu-sso-client-qt
<dobey> right
<nessita> will add now
<nessita> ralsina: after nightlies re-build will re-approve
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thanks
<ralsina> mandel: +1 on use-qt4-webclient-backend
<mandel> ralsina, superb!
 * gatox quick lunch and keep fighting with the backend thing....
<dobey> hrmm. if we care about the hasattr thing at all, shouldn't we make tests fail if it exists?
<ralsina> mandel: is there a reason why this is not approved? https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/merge-code/+merge/97627
<mandel> ralsina, I missed it
<mandel> ralsina, approved now :)
<ralsina> mandel: cool :-)
<ralsina> dobey: +1 on highlander
<Chipaca> dobey: I think it's more a styling thing; pylint should probably flag it, if we used pylint :)
<Chipaca> dobey: it's try/except; my problem with it is that that is what it is. It is documented as such, and often it's fine
<nessita> alecu: -proxy binary built! https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/+recipe/client-dailies
<dobey> right
<dobey> Chipaca: but if our "style" is to not use it; then we should probably fail when it gets used
<ralsina> Chipaca: we do use pylint, and it doesn't, and maybe we should make it do it.
<dobey> also we should get rid of pylint
<dobey> ralsina: we don't use pylint everywhere
<ralsina> dobey: or that ;-)
<Chipaca> dobey: that sounds more like *work*
<Chipaca> dobey: I
<ralsina> dobey: yes, but this one was in a place where we do
<Chipaca> dobey: I'm generally opposed to the idea of work, as you know
<briancurtin> ralsina: your find_exes branch isn't working for me. 1) start u-sso-login.exe, 2) start u1-cp-qt.exe, 3) doesn't find SD
<dobey> well, pyflakes is much easier to extend than pylint
<ralsina> briancurtin: no, that will not work
<dobey> Chipaca: as am i
<ralsina> briancurtin: start syncdaemon manually, too
<dobey> Chipaca: i much prefer hedonism
<ralsina> briancurtin: instructions in one of the emails
<briancurtin> ralsina: ok, then it works :)
<Chipaca> dobey: indeed
<briancurtin> i think i missed the manual part
<ralsina> briancurtin: yay :)
<Chipaca> dobey: and cake
<briancurtin> (as an official step)
<ralsina> briancurtin: yes, sd will only start from the installed location. Need to fix that someday
<dobey> well, hedonism without cake is just vice.
<dobey> or vicing
<ralsina> briancurtin: is that the find-exes in ussoc or in u1-client?
<briancurtin> i'm running with all of your branches merged
<ralsina> briancurtin: ack
<ralsina> mandel: is there a chance for a re-review of https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/find_exes/+merge/98108?
<mandel> ralsina, yes, let me finihs the IRL I'm doing
<ralsina> mandel: sure, thanks!
<ralsina> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/merge-code/+merge/97627 was too long there, got a bit of rot (needs the prereq removed)
<dobey> alright i should get lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<mandel> ralsina, ok, we will deal with that branch later, is not a big issues atm
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<mandel> alecu, ralsina got a min?
<alecu> mandel, got
<ralsina> mandel: I am on tech leads call, will be fre in about 45'
<alecu> mandel, momble?
<mandel> alecu, no mumble needed
<mandel> alecu, I'm doing my IRL of my evil hack and I get blocked in getting information, any idea on how to debug that?
<alecu> mandel, what steps are you following?
<mandel> alecu, I got to my branch and do U1_DEBUG=1 PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntu-sso-login and on control panel: U1_DEBUG=1 PYTHONPATH=~/Projects/Canonical/ubuntu-sso-client/use-qt/:. bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<alecu> mandel, I assume u1cp is trunk; can you send me again the link to your branch?
<alecu> I mean, the sso one.
<mandel> alecu, sure, give me a sec and I'll push all the changed and merge with trunk to reduce the diff
<alecu> mandel, also: your branch depends on the enable-qt one, right?
<mandel> alecu, yes
<alecu> well, that has already landed, so yes.
 * briancurtin needs coffee by the gallon today, brb/lunch
<mandel> alecu, lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/nam-is-buggy
<alecu> mandel, thanks. Please review this one while I take a look: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/disable-ignore-ssl-option/+merge/98226
<alecu> mandel, it's tiny.
<mandel> alecu, ok, I changed the order of the QObject, is wrong when calling super you will get an exception.. ups!
<alecu> mandel, was that all the problem?
<mandel> alecu, no no, it has nothing to do with that, I changed it because I'm stupid
<mandel> alecu, merge issues: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/disable-ignore-ssl-option/+merge/98226
<alecu> crap
<alecu> mandel, now it's merged with trunk: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/disable-ignore-ssl-option/+merge/98226
<mandel> alecu, is wrong, we should not be listening to proxyAuthenticationRequired, right?
<mandel> alecu, AFAIK it is removed in trunk
<alecu> mandel, le'crap.
<mandel> lol
<alecu> mandel, my mind is broken. I should stop waking up at this time :-)
<alecu> mandel, I've pushed that branch three times, and every time I made a mistake.
<mandel> alecu, take a nap, I'll be here 'til late.. I don't know if that is possible regarding the deadline..
<mandel> alecu, but, power nap for the win!
<alecu> mandel, I think not: we are 1:20hs from it.
<mandel> alecu, la puta..
<mandel> ack
<nessita> mandel: would you please re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/find_exes/+merge/98108 ?
<mandel> nessita, ralsina on it
<mandel> nessita, no tests at the end?
 * briancurtin back, mm coffee
<nessita> mandel: did you read ralsina's comment?
<nessita> mandel: the code is a refactor, covered by the existent tests
<mandel> nessita, oh, I skipped that one, then +1
<ralsina> mandel: thanks!
<nessita> dobey: when you come back, would you help me understand why, after installing latest nightlies for u1client, I'm getting:
<nessita> >>> import ubuntuone.syncdaemon
<nessita> Traceback (most recent call last):
<nessita>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<nessita> ImportError: No module named syncdaemon
<nessita> even though /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/ does exist. I'm guessing a .pth issue?
<ralsina> nessita: looks like the ubuntu default is all buttons on the right
<ralsina> nessita: so let's do that for all platforms
<nessita> ack
<mandel> nessita, this line has nothing wrong: 2012-03-19 17:56:21,712:712.683916092 - ubuntu_sso.main - DEBUG - shutdown!, ref_count is 1.
<mandel> right?
<nessita> mandel: right, perfectly fine
<mandel> nessita, ok
<nessita> mandel: that means the sso service will not shutdown because it has an ongoing request
<mandel> ack
<alecu> mandel, can you re-review? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/disable-ignore-ssl-option/+merge/98226
<mandel> alecu, +1
<nessita> dobey: hum, why there is no ubuntuone.client.pth in u1client source tree?
<briancurtin> ralsina: to what degree should SSO work? i see in your mail that it's not complete, but this is what i'm seeing after install http://i.imgur.com/jdfFs.png (can't click Sign In)
<briancurtin> (my installer was built with all of the branches you listed in yesterday's email)
<ralsina> briancurtin: yes, that's what I ran into, gatox is looking at it
<briancurtin> ok cool
<gatox> briancurtin, yes, i'm in crazy debug mode :P
<briancurtin> gatox: i can't offer much on the GUI stuff, but if you have branches you want me to test out or anything, let me know
<gatox> briancurtin, yes thanks..... actually the problem seems to came when we want to get the port for an instance already running..... i'm debugging that
<dobey> nessita: oh, you need to include the *.pth in python-ubuntuone-client
<dobey> nessita: sorry i didn't catch that one. it was pulled in by the ".../*-packages/*" line before
<dobey> nessita: it doesn't need to be in the source tree; the Makefile creates it on install though
<nessita> dobey: ah, ok, so:
<nessita> will add debian/tmp/usr/lib/python2.*/*-packages/*.pth to python-ubuntuone-client.install\
<nessita> dobey: ack?
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> this is why i hate the splitting of stuff in python packages :)
<dobey> also, why i hate having to use the standard python lib dirs for things that don't belong in there
<nessita> ok, u1client packaging branch updated, and a new build was requested. Will have lunch now
<nessita> dobey: ^
 * nessita -> lunch
<alecu> thisfred, gatox, ralsina: can I ask any of you guys for a really small review?
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/disable-ignore-ssl-option/+merge/98226
<ralsina> alecu: sure
<gatox> alecu, shoot
<ralsina> alecu: I got it
<thisfred> alecu: yep
<gatox> alecu,  the three of us?
<alecu> only one is needed, and ralsina has already volunteered.
<gatox> alecu, roger that
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> my eyes are not well
<ralsina> dobey: your fonts are too big.
<dobey> my eyelids are too big right now
<dobey> thanks to the plant kingdom
<ralsina> dobey: unless you are actually feeling bad, in which case previous comment is to be considered rude and insensitive and replaced with "wanna go see a doctor?"
<dobey> i think i just need some water for my eyes
<ralsina> mandel: I am stumped with ubuntu-sso-proxy-creds-qt I just can't make deferToThread ever return
<ralsina> mandel: tried adding qt4reactor, makes no difference
<mandel> ralsina, hm.. can I have your branch?
<ralsina> mandel: you can start from lp:~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-958884 I have done no progress :-(
<ralsina> mandel: I am this close to just using blocking calls for the keyring on windows
<mandel> ralsina, let me try
<ralsina> mandel: thanks, you don't have other more urgent stuff?
<mandel> ralsina, I need to rest a little with the auth issues I have.. I nearly got it solved but needs some maceration
<briancurtin> ralsina: is there anywhere else we need help with on the windows release?
<ralsina> briancurtin: hmmm.... can you test a non-authed proxy?
<briancurtin> i don't know anything about the proxy stuff that has been going on so i'd need some test steps, but yes i can do it
<ralsina> briancurtin: just get access to a proxy (there are a bunch of simple ones for windows) and see if it works :-)
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'm on it
<ralsina> alecu, mandel: I have a vague memory that we used to use deferToThread before and it had a hack o windows because twisted's did not work
<ralsina> and then we got rid of it everywhere except on keyring/windows.py
<mandel> ralsina, give me a sec
<alecu> ralsina, did not recall about that really.
<alecu> ralsina, in fact, deferToThread still seems to be used in action_queue.py, iirc
<alecu> ralsina, are we talking about SD or U1CP or SSO?
<ralsina> here's the change I remembered http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu-sso-client/trunk/revision/850
<nessita> aaaagggggrrrrhhhhhhhhh my branch keeps being rejected! /me cries (I know what the problem is, no worries, but needed to scream a bit)
<ralsina> so no, we always used defertothread on windows, and we have always been at war with eurasia
<dobey> nessita: with the same qt import issue?
<alecu> ralsina, we got rid of the threads there, when we finally got rid of lazr.restfulclient
<ralsina> alecu: right
<nessita> dobey: no, now is the busted u1client... so I will wait for the new u1client to build and then ask for package updates in tarmac
<alecu> ralsina, but I've just checked and we are still using twisted threads in SD
<nessita> dobey: since every branch using u1client will fail with the same
<ralsina> alecu: yes, but that has no qt :-)
<dobey> nessita: ah right, because of the missing pth
<alecu> (not deferToThread, but the very related callInThread and callFromThread)
<nessita> dobey: yeap
<ralsina> alecu: this is in sso in the proxy-creds-qt script
<alecu> ralsina, riiight.
<alecu> ralsina, ack
<mandel> ralsina, can you IRL the following: lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-958884
<ralsina> mandel: sure!
<mandel> ralsina, I have not tested, did a quick fix to what I think should be done
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<mandel> ralsina, let me know if it works (you might need to fix some stuff)
<nessita> gatox: is your ussoc unicode branch ready for review?
<nessita> gatox: I'm lost with the status of that
<ralsina> mandel: no, doesn't work
<mandel> ralsina, what does it get?
<ralsina> mandel: clicking "save and connect does nothing"
<mandel> ralsina, may I see the debug messages?
<gatox> nessita, not yet.... the test was still segfaulting.... and i'm with the sso not working in windows/linux issue right now.... some crazy twisted thing it seems
<ralsina> mandel: says  Save credentials as for domain 1.2.3.4. and never closes (and creds are not saved) so exact same behaviour as my branch
<mandel> ralsina, hm.. deferToThread works, and I know that because we have sued that code from the very very beginning
<briancurtin> simple test of the proxy - open up google, see what country it thinks im in. germany!
<mandel> ralsina, try to callInThread instead
<ralsina> mandel: what can I say?
<mandel> ralsina, bubaloo? let me launch my vm in a few mins, I'm nearly done with the proxy issue
<ralsina> mandel:  thanks
<ralsina> briancurtin: cool, now let's see if you can sync stuff :)
<dobey> anyone want to give a second review on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/highlander/+merge/98214?
<briancurtin> ralsina: it'll be a few minutes, i need to run the old installer first so i can get U1 to run and get me SSO creds first
<ralsina> briancurtin: ack
<ralsina> Fellows, I have to go to a doctot's appointment, will be back in about 80 minutes
<ralsina> so, ay IRL testing on windows, briancurtin can do it
<alecu> ralsina, mandel: ping
<mandel> alecu, catapong!
<ralsina> alecu: pong
<alecu> ralsina, mandel: deferToThread should not work any longer on sso nor u1cp
<mandel> alecu, why?
<alecu> since we are not using twisted for those two on linux.
<ralsina> alecu: this is on windows
<ralsina> alecu: but on a program without a reactor
<alecu> there you go!
<ralsina> alecu: tried adding qtreactor, still didn't work, but you know my twisted is awful
<alecu> ralsina, shall I take a look?
<alecu> ralsina, hit me with the branch!
<ralsina> alecu: talk with mandel, I am leaving as soon as the taxi arrives :-)
<alecu> ack
<ralsina> alecu: lp:~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-958884 the problem is creds-qt script
<alecu> mandel, ralsina: that seems to be the only file in that branch.
<alecu> mandel, ralsina: creds-qt, I mean.
<alecu> mandel, what's the status of the credentials branch?
<mandel> alecu, stuck :( I though I had a hack around it using the QEventLoop but aint working, I can get the signal to block and execute all the deferred stuff in the child eventloop and quit it, but the creds dialog appears too many times..
<gatox> nessita, i'm going to finish with the unicode branch right now, and then keep working on the windows-backend thing.... because i'm super block with that one
<nessita> gatox: yes please, given that the unicode one is absolutely needed for the release
<gatox> nessita, ok
<mandel> alecu, I'm running out of ideas.. I'm going to walk the dog, get some fresh air and try a diff approach..
<alecu> mandel, ack
<dobey>   758 dobey     20   0 1215m 1.2g 1.0g S    0 14.7   0:58.67 gdb
<dobey> :(
<gatox> nessita, ralsina with trunk i still have: http://paste.ubuntu.com/891082/ are you able to run successfully that test?
<briancurtin> ralsina, proxy people: while running with a proxy i just get "file sync in progress..." forever from u1-cp-qt.exe, and then in its console window i get endless amounts of https://pastebin.canonical.com/62570/
<roadmr> Hi folks! Is there anywhere I can get the U1 qt-based frontend's source? I branched lp:ubuntuone-client but that doesn't seem to be it
<dobey> roadmr: it's ubuntuone-control-panel
<roadmr> dobey: ah! great, thanks
<roadmr> dobey: one more question, is this all programmed using Python? no C++ for the Qt frontend part?
<alecu> roadmr, ubuntuone is 100% C++ free.
<dobey> yes it's python
<roadmr> awesome, thanks!
<alecu> briancurtin, and you do not get the error from the paste at all if running with no proxies?
<alecu> briancurtin, I can't think of a reason why on_download_finished would be called differently if going thru a proxy.
<briancurtin> alecu: nope. the paste is coming from an proxied XP VM. my Win7 non-proxy box is working nicely
<briancurtin> alecu: i can't either, i've been poking around and don't see where the divergence would be
<briancurtin> maybe it's another time for super debugger (python tools for visual studio)
<gatox> alecu, can you do me a favour please?
<alecu> gatox, sure. But depends.
<alecu> :-)
<gatox> alecu, :P can you run in sso-trunk (updated) this: PYTHONPATH=. u1trial --gui --reactor=qt4 ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/test_main.py
<gatox> and let me know if that works for you
<gatox> i'm having a segfaul
<alecu> gatox, I'm getting that as well :-(
<gatox> ralsina, ping! the segfault thing seems to be still broken
<gatox> alecu, thanks
<alecu> gatox, run-tests seems to work perfectly, though.
<gatox> alecu, cuack...... ok....... trying that
<alecu> gatox, you can try "./run-tests path/to/test_file.py"
<gatox> alecu, thanks!..... that seems to be broken too
<alecu> gatox, run-tests passed perfectly here.
<alecu> gatox, I'll try updating again.
<alecu> gatox, I'm on a P vm dist-upgraded just today.
<gatox> alecu, updating now....
<gatox> alecu, nop.... i've just updated, and i'm getting this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/891133/
<alecu> gatox, not to worry.
<gatox> alecu, i'm going to write the test..... and hope it works :P
<alecu> gatox, qt tests are not supposed to be run while running the GTK test suit
<alecu> gatox, the thing is that when running the GTK test suite the Qt tests are usually excluded
<alecu> gatox, but you are forcing it
<alecu> gatox, hence the explosion.
<alecu> gatox, so...
<alecu> gatox, two options:
<alecu> gatox, "run-tests" with no parameters
<alecu> gatox, or use the right command line to start only your test... let me find it.
<alecu> gatox, the fastest way if you only want to run tests for that bit is to comment the first instance of u1trial in run-test
<alecu> gatox, but remember to run the whole test suite when you are done.
<gatox> alecu, ok, thanks! i'm going to do that
<nessita> gatox: u1trial -r qt4 --gui ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/test_main.py
<nessita> alecu: ^
<gatox> nessita, that is not working for me
<briancurtin> does one more person have time for a small review (windows "do not run as root" thing)? https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-client/930398-windows-is_root/+merge/96224
<nessita> gatox: why not?
<gatox> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/891164/
<nessita> gatox: yes, is segfaulting for me too
<nessita> gatox: that's why the test was skipped
<nessita> gatox: but is not related to how you're running the test
<nessita> the test itself is segfaulting
<gatox> nessita, yes.... what should i do? it makes sense to write the test that is not going to run?
<nessita> gatox: no, but didn't we mention we will gonna patch something to make it work?
<gatox> the change of the branch is just adding the decode('utf-8')
<gatox> nessita, yes, but it doesn't work with that either
<nessita> gatox: yes, but semantically is a huge change
<nessita> gatox: where is segnfaulting? have you used strade? gdb?
<gatox> nop
<nessita> gatox: what are you patching in the test?
<alecu> nessita, gatox: if I leave the --gui out, it works.
<nessita> alecu: right, the --gui creates a QApplication
<nessita> gatox: you 100% you're not creating a QApplication?
<gatox> nessita, yes
<nessita> gatox: can I see the code?
<gatox> alecu, yes! without the --gui works
<gatox> nessita, it's in trunk
<gatox> trunk is not working
<nessita> gatox: exactly, but trunk is creating a QApplication
<gatox> but without the --gui as alecu says, it works
<nessita> gatox: you branch was supposed to patch QApplication so is not created
<nessita> isn't that what we discussed?
<nessita> gatox: you understood my point? in trunk, ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/test_main.py calls         main.main(**kwargs) *which creates a QApplication*, and this that segfauls
<gatox> nessita, actually, it segfault when creating the ui
<nessita> gatox: that does not answer my question :-D
<gatox> nessita, at least in the tests i made on friday
<nessita> gatox: in C, segfaults may happen a little after the violation happened
<gatox> nessita, let me try again.... i tested several things on friday but none of the patches works.... i'll try again
<nessita> gatox: just patch Qapplication, and nothing else, and let me know, we'll debug further
<gatox> nessita, review pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<gatox> https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/unicode-args
<nessita> gatox: 66+#    test_main.skip = 'Failing with QObject::startTimer: QTimer can only be ' \67+#                     'used with threads started with QThread'
<gatox> nessita, mmmmmm that is not there anymore
<nessita> ah, was an old LP scan then
<nessita> gatox: oh hum... remember what I mentioned in one review about doing this? :-/
<nessita> 54+    def desktop(self):
<nessita> 55+        """Fake Desktop."""
<nessita> 56+        return self
<gatox> nessita, lp is updated now
<nessita> gatox: we should have a FakedGeometry class and return that
<gatox> ok
<alecu> nessita, I used that test pattern a few branches ago too. Can you elaborate?
<nessita> alecu: when doing fakes, we should try to mimic the faked object API as much as possible. So, if the API for Foo.dektop() returns an instance of an object X with a specific API, we should not return on desktop an instance of Foo, but an instance of an X (ideally) or a faked X
<nessita> alecu: if we don't, out production code could added methods on objects that will fail IRL but will pass all green in the test suite
<nessita> an example would be having this in production:
<nessita> QApplication.instance().desktop().setStyleSheet()
<nessita> that will pass in our tests (as how the branch from gatox is right now) ^
<nessita> alecu: IRL, an instance of a QDesktop (or whatever the class is), do not have a method called setStyleSheet
<nessita> alecu: makes sense?
<gatox> nessita, branch updated
<alecu> nessita, right, it makes sense now. And I would argue that it's a bit unlikely, but I agree that it might happen, and we better be careful. Thanks!
<nessita> alecu: I try to aboid having fakes as much as possible, weighing having a fake vs how comples is to use the "real" class
<gatox> nessita, ok, i've updated the branch and run the whole suit, everything is ok
<nessita> avoid* (sorry!!!)
<nessita> gatox: ack!
<gatox> well people......  EOD for me...... time to see the walking dead season finale! :P
<alecu> nessita, yup: generally it's better to use patch on the real class than to use a fake, since patch fails if the method being patched is no longer there.
<nessita> alecu: right
<mandel> alecu, did you get the ssl dialog running on windows?
<alecu> mandel, what?
<mandel> alecu,  the issue that ralsina had with the deferToThread on windows
<alecu> mandel, no. I've been looking at the issue with proxy credentials.
<mandel> alecu, any clue? I've started running out of ideas..
<alecu> mandel, I'm thinking of replacing WebClientProxyFactory
<alecu> mandel, and doing the request twice
<alecu> mandel, just like I did on the SD branch
<mandel> alecu, I have considered that to, but updating the problem is that the CachableObject implementation of the QNetworkAccessManager keeps track if there are replies that are using the proxy...
<mandel> alecu, so, the issue would be that in the second request you will try to update the creds and the stupid cache will complain..
<alecu> mandel, oh, right.
<alecu> mandel, I remember now.
<alecu> mandel, and that credential cache is global, so creating a different nam would not help.
<mandel> alecu, bingo!
<alecu> mandel, anyway, I'm continuing with some irl for this.
<mandel> alecu, I have been trying a gazillion diff things and I always get to the same bloody problem..
<mandel> alecu, I'm going to have a dinner and will be back for a 3rd or 4th round against the nam
 * alecu somehow has just read "gazillon" as "a few"
<mandel> alecu, well, 4/5 hehe
<alecu> mandel, from now on, you'll be able to say "I was in 'Nam!"
<mandel> alecu, the annoying thing.. I keep typing name instead of nam
<mandel> alecu, I think that if we do not pass the parent of the QNetworkAccessManager to be the instance of the application we could remove and use a new one
<mandel> alecu, why did you pass the app instance as the parent?
<alecu> mandel, because every instance derived from qobject needs some reference to another qobject.
<briancurtin> alecu: forget what i said earlier...that "on_download_finished" exception is happening even without a proxy setup, but only on XP. Win7 everything is fine proxy or no-proxy
<briancurtin> which is even more weird
<mandel> alecu, I don't think so.. parent can be 0
<alecu> mandel, and here we don't have a reference to the UI objects
<alecu> mandel, ok. But when are those refcounted?
<alecu> briancurtin, it sounds like the version of u1-client does not match the version of u1cp. Or that u1cp is not pointing PYTHONPATH to the same version of u1-client.
<mandel> alecu, is part of the pyqt magic.. we should ask ralsina, specially because google returns this: http://lateral.netmanagers.com.ar/weblog/posts/BB990.html
<alecu> briancurtin, otherwise, cool that you managed to make proxies work on win7! congrats :-)
<dobey> thisfred: want to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/highlander/+merge/98214 ?
<thisfred> dobey: sure thing
<briancurtin> this is all out of a py2exe'ed bundled installer, so the versions should be matching since it's all pulled from the latest of each project. arghhh
<mandel> alecu, I'll have lunch and will do some irl with the idea of no parent and removing the nam when we have an error.. is worth a shot
<alecu> mandel, there you go: references to QObjects. I had some of those issues, and that's how I solved it :-)
<alecu> mandel, why no-parent?
<alecu> mandel, I don't think that's a proper solution.
<alecu> mandel, a better one is to forcefully delete the nam when it's not used anymore.
<alecu> mandel, that article by ralsina gives some hints.
<thisfred> dobey: +1
<mandel> alecu, but that is talking about to use QObject to look a signals
<mandel> alecu, and use sender to know what finished, you can perfectly have a QLabel('test') QLabel.show()
<mandel> alecu, the label has no parent, and is a QObject
<mandel> alecu, I'll have lunch an will look down that path, I have a feeling that we might get something out of there..
<alecu> mandel, QtNetwork.QNetworkAccessManager.cache().clear() ?
<mandel> alecu, wrong cache..
<dobey> i should set up a squid cache on my server
<mandel> alecu, has nothing to do with the creds one :(
<dobey> just so i don't have to download bloody libwebkitgtk-dbg N times
<mandel> alecu, https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-17312?page=com.atlassian.jira.plugin.system.issuetabpanels:comment-tabpanel#issue-tabs
<dobey> it's almost as big as the cd image, just by itself
<mandel> alecu, it was not a gazillion things, but I have considered a few ;)
<alecu> :-)
<mandel> alecu, the evil bastards is called: QNetworkAccessCache
 * mandel hates that guy
 * mandel dinner -> back after chinese food
<dobey> heh
<alecu> mandel, I got an inkling for a solution.
<nessita> thisfred: would you like to do a review similar to the one you did last Friday?
<nessita> thisfred: it has tons of instructions and details in the MP description :-)
<thisfred> nessita: sure, gimme the link!
<nessita> thisfred: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/computer-to-cloud-page/+merge/98286
<thisfred> on it
<nessita> thisfred: depends on the one from Friday (tarmac is down since canonistack was down), but is already merged in the the MP
<thisfred> ok
<nessita> will do the dishes and come back :-)
<dobey> oh my it is 17:12 already
<dobey> wish laptop dist-upgrade would go faster
<nessita> ok, I'm crowd
<nessita> thisfred: will check email later today, so any change/issue, just add it to the MP
<nessita> thanks!!!
 * nessita waves
<thisfred> nessita: everything works, now going through the code
<thisfred> gone throu
<thisfred> gh I mean
<thisfred> approved with minor critique
<thisfred> now gonna walk the dog
<dobey> later all
<briancurtin> ralsina: well, after tons of errors from "on_download_finished" TypeErrors only seen on XP, u1 does end up syncing files
<briancurtin> and with that, i'm out of here
<mandel> alecu, I'm back!
<mandel> alecu, too my time to watch the walking dead.. bloody tv show..
<alecu> mandel, hey there.
<mandel> alecu, have you tried removing the nam when there is a proxy auth error?
<alecu> mandel, take a look at this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-mandels-mess
<alecu> mandel, it's incomplete, and tests fail
<alecu> mandel, but it works.
<alecu> mandel, I've been trying it irl for the past 10 minutes
<alecu> mandel, and it keeps asking for the proxy creds, but it lets you authenticate.
<mandel> alecu, I got to that point too in my mess ;)
<mandel> alecu, the problem is to have everything :(
<alecu> mandel, this is no longer exhibiting the NAM issue.
<mandel> alecu, why did you remove the if not retry statement?
<alecu> mandel, perhaps I should leave that :-)
<mandel> alecu, you have remove exactly the code that loads the creds from the keyring and probably that is the reason why you allways get the dialog
<mandel> alecu, maybe ;)
<mandel> alecu, I also don't uderstand why you added the str in the creds = yield keyring.get_credentials(str(domain)) I think common should always get ptyhon strings, if a qt string was getting there the problems comes from somewhere else
<mandel> alecu, as in, you should be passing domain as str(QString) to the base class
<mandel> alecu, and you are cheating, this is the initial solution I had, you are always using the same proxy for all the diff requests, no matter if they are http or https, that is way the hack of setting the application proxy works and the issues does not longer happen
<alecu> mandel, and that's good, since we are using https for even the ping.
<alecu> mandel, and I guess for the captcha too.
<mandel> alecu, as long as it is document I'm fine, the only thing missing then is getting the keyring code back
<alecu> no
<alecu> I've just restored the keyring code
<mandel> no?
<mandel> alecu, he :P
<alecu> and I'm not getting asked for the proxy credentials anymore
<alecu> mandel, that is: if any proxy creds are in the keyring, those are retried, and they never are asked back.
<mandel> alecu, as in, even you get an error?
<alecu> mandel, so, there's a bit of logic missing somewhere.
<alecu> mandel, as in: the connection is retried with the old proxy credentials, and they are never requested again.
<alecu> mandel, go ahead, IRL it.
<mandel> alecu, ok, let me see if I can fix that
<alecu> mandel, just a sec, I've just merged with trunk, and I'm pushing.
<mandel> alecu, ok, let me know, I think I know how to fix it
<alecu> pushed
<alecu> mandel, ^
<mandel> alecu, doing IRL tests with the fix, gime me 5 mins
<mandel> alecu, first thing, this comment: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/use-qt4-webclient-backend/+merge/97934/comments/211886 is wrong, you need to check for QCoreApplication and QApplication since they are diff
<alecu> mandel, why? It seems to be returning the QCoreApplication just fine.
<mandel> alecu, from IRL I'm getting libsoup and not qt
<alecu> mandel, we should ask ralsina why he suggested that.
<alecu> mandel, how are you testing?
<mandel> alecu, running ubuntu-sso and then control panel
<alecu> mandel, which ubuntu-sso command?
<mandel> alecu, and I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/891465/ which is very easy to solve
<alecu> mandel, if you just run ussoc-login-qt then the ussoc-login that will be started would be the one from the system.
<mandel> alecu, the command is: U1_DEBUG=1 PYTHONPATH=. ./bin/ubuntu-sso-login
<alecu> damn ^W
<mandel> alecu, hehe
<mandel> alecu, I'm pushing a branhc for you to do IRL that has everything working, or so I think :)
<alecu> cool
<alecu> mandel, even the tests you've skipped? ;-)
<mandel> alecu, IRL, I need to look at the tests but I want you eyes on it too :)
<alecu> :-)
<alecu> url!
<alecu> url!
<alecu> url!
<alecu> url!
<mandel> alecu, you already know the url ;)
<mandel> alecu, lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-alecus-mess :P
<mandel> alecu, by the way, this 'authenticator.user() != self.proxy_username' is not the same as 'self.proxy_username != authenticator.user()' I was getting a warning due to the expected type.. puto qt :P
<alecu> lols
<mandel> alecu, and all the tests pass except one :)
<mandel> alecu, and I did not even touch them, and the issue is with the tests that choose which proxy regarding the request (http or https)
<mandel> alecu, so, we can skip that one and without touching the tests, everything works!
 * mandel dances before he becomes a pumpkin 
<alecu> mandel, wait
<mandel> alecu, no dancing :(
<mandel> ??
<alecu> mandel, if the password is wrong on the keyring, then I'm not asked for it again
<alecu> mandel, and the wrong one is used.
<mandel> alecu, I have tested that and worked
<mandel> alecu, what have you done?
<alecu> mandel, my bad!
<alecu> mandel, I think I was checking the wrong branch :P
<mandel> lol
 * alecu makes a note not to work 13 hours in a day.
<mandel> alecu, I just updated the branch with a tiny small fix on force_use_proxy
<mandel> alecu, yeah... you should have taken a break.. buy a dog to have an excuse to take a walk or something
<alecu> mandel, it seems to be working fine IRL
<alecu> mandel, I'll do a little more testing by disabling auth in the proxy.
<mandel> alecu, run the tests, nearly all of them should be working
<alecu> mandel, it seems to be working lovely!
<mandel> alecu, I just ran the tests and all passed!
<mandel> alecu, let me push this to a branch with a nicer name ;)
<alecu> mandel, nahhh.... that's good enough :-)
<alecu> mandel, twit it so ralsina can review it too.
<mandel> alecu, dough! some stupid pep8 issues.. lines too long, fixing :)
<alecu> mandel, I'm getting this:
<alecu>   CorrectProxyTestCase
<alecu>     test_http_request ... Traceback (most recent call last):
<alecu>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/twisted/internet/defer.py", line 1039, in _inlineCallbacks
<alecu>     result = g.send(result)
<alecu>   File "/media/sf_canonical/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-alecus-mess/ubuntu_sso/utils/webclient/tests/test_webclient.py", line 996, in test_http_request
<alecu>     self.assertIn('request_proxy_auth_credentials', self.called)
<alecu> twisted.trial.unittest.FailTest: 'request_proxy_auth_credentials' not in []
<alecu> [FAIL]
<alecu>  let me paste it we know nothing was lost:
<mandel> alecu, yes, that is the test I was talking about, sets the http to use auth and the https not to, and expects to get a request for the creds
<alecu> great then.
<mandel> alecu, since we no longer use a factory, we don't have that feature :(
<mandel> alecu, oh.. there is one use case we did not test.. but can be left as a bug
<mandel> alecu, when the user cancels the creds dialog..
<mandel> alecu, shall I try to fix it know?
<mandel> s/know/now
<alecu> mandel, what happens if he closes the dialog?
<mandel> alecu, apears again and then we get an error in control panel stating that WebClientError has not attr content
<mandel> alecu, I think is a bug in control panel.. in a way..
<alecu> mandel, and there's no way to close it!
<alecu> it keeps respawning :-)
<mandel> alecu, yep
<alecu> mandel, I think we can consider this a bug
<mandel> alecu, so, I propose get your review and ralsinas and we go for this?
<alecu> mandel, since whoever has configured proxies on gnome settings will surely try to enter valid proxy settings, and most people using this won't cancel.
<alecu> mandel, sure, go ahead!
<alecu> pro-pose
<alecu> pro-pose
<alecu> pro-pose
<mandel> alecu, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-alecus-mess/+merge/98308
<mandel> alecu, even with a bug report linked :P
#ubuntuone 2012-03-20
<alecu> mandel, I think that with your fix we could remove the references to WebClient.proxy_instance
<mandel> alecu, I honestly do not have the balls to make that change at 1 am when it works :P
<alecu> :-)
<mandel> alecu, sounds like an improvement we can do later hehe
<alecu> I thought you were much braver :-)
<mandel> alecu, you mean a lot more stupid, which I am, but I fail under peer pressure :P
<alecu> good point :-)
<mandel> alecu, if we get this on beta 2 we will have enough user to be sure it works, later we need to remove that instance thing and test it on windows etc..
<alecu> mandel, approved!
<mandel> alecu, toma!
<alecu> ralsina, ping!
<mandel> alecu, lol: 'and code looks as good as if I had written half of it.'
<mandel> alecu, there are a number of files around in the project that can match that, like windows file events
<ralsina> alecu: pong
<mandel> ralsina, review review review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-alecus-mess/+merge/98308
<ralsina> mandel: hehe, ok, on it
<ralsina> BTW: sorry I disappeared, but had 2 doctor's appointments and could not get wifi in between
<mandel> ralsina, I added the QApplication 'cause I saw it using libsoup.. just in case :)
<ralsina> mandel: haha
<ralsina> mandel: NEEDSFIXING!
<ralsina> mandel: nah
<mandel> ralsina, no me undas!!!
<ralsina> mandel: line 27, str(domain)?
<ralsina> if domain comes from the cli, it could be unicode (but then the user is evil)
<ralsina> +1
<ralsina> So, alecu, mandel, what did I miss?
<mandel> ralsina, hm.. good point, but yes, he is evil setting a proxy with unicode
<ralsina> mandel: and it's going to be *really* obvious in the logs
<mandel> ralsina, I was not paying much attention to irc to be hones, I was a little blocked trying to get that working with a factory.. this area of qt is buggy, and the bug is 3 years old O_o
<ralsina> mandel: ok, things happen
<mandel> ralsina, I'm off to bed, catch you tom :)
<ralsina> mandel, alecu: did you guys find any clues about creds-qt on windows?
<mandel> ralsina, will this land in the beta 2?
<mandel> ralsina, I can take a look at that early in the morning tom :)
<alecu> bye mandel
<alecu> ralsina, no: no clues
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<ralsina> hahaha must be annoying to google a problem and get a page in your manager's blog, and he's not even around
<ralsina> mandel: we are probably going to do a release on windows that doesn't match exactly with ubuntu's
<ralsina> because we don't have time to merge the windows fixes before the ubuntu release
<ralsina> mandel: if you can take a look, and have nothing else, I would really really appreciate it
<mandel> ralsina, ok, I'll take a look to see what is going on, can you send me an email with how I have to merge the branches for windows?
<ralsina> mandel: already did it yesterday ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: will resent just for you
<mandel> ralsina, hmm if you sent it I have it.. I was updating my email client and there are some filter rules missing..
<ralsina> mandel: I will resend just in case
<mandel> ralsina, we get a ridicoulus about of mail per day..
<ralsina> mandel: yes we do, I get 3 times what you get, too ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: resent
<mandel> ralsina, which is stupid.. important ones get lost in the noise..
<mandel> ralsina, I'll take a look at that bug tom morning as well as getting jenkins set up to scream at us when we brake windows
<mandel> ralsina, but with no emails, irc or twitter or something funny :P
<ralsina> mandel: cool, thanks
<mandel> ralsina, like a chuck norris fact when you brake one of the platforms hehe
<alecu> mandel, that already exists!
<alecu> https://wiki.jenkins-ci.org/display/JENKINS/ChuckNorris+Plugin
<ralsina> I think I am going to be sane and just do one more review then rest
<ralsina> instead of the original plan of banging my head against windows for 3-4 hours
<mandel> ralsina, lol
<ralsina> mandel, alecu: if this means proxy is done, great job, guys
 * ralsina sees he wrote "done" and laughs histerically
<ralsina> let's say "shipped" ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, there are some corners to make smoother, and the credits goes to alecu
<mandel> ralsina, while I'll take the money :P
<ralsina> mandel: go to sleep!
 * alecu should stop reading this article and get some food and sleep too.
<mandel> ralsina, alecu I think I lost it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLr4pCg4PNk
<mandel> lol, I'm going to bed :P
<ralsina> mandel: yes please ;-)
<mandel> alecu, we should get a tecno viking plug in, is scarier that chuck :P
<mandel> ok, of to bed :)
<mandel> see you all tom!
<ralsina> bye mandel!
<ralsina> annnnnnnd I am gone too, will be working early tomorrow.
<alecu> bye too!
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :D
<karni> Good morning! :)
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi! how are you?
<mandel> gatox, did you watch the season finale then? (Walking dead)
<gatox> mandel, yes... i said EOD and run to watch the episode! :P
<mandel> gatox, tired.. ended up working 'til late yesterday and now sorting out the windows code to make sure proxy works there :)
<mandel> gatox, it is no an ending.. I cannot wait for season 3!
<gatox> mandel, me too........
<gatox> mandel, yes, i saw your twit about the review last night
<mandel> gatox, hehe
<mandel> gatox, have you watch the show in english?
<gatox> mandel, yes, of course, i download it in english and 720 :D
<mandel> gatox, then be ready for the wtf: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZblD1BNudAk
<mandel> gatox, I cannot believe his is from... I'll let you watch it :P
<gatox> mandel, let me see
<nessita> buenos días!
<gatox> nessita, buenas
<nessita> hola gatox
<mandel> nessita, buenos dias!
<nessita> hola mandel!
<nessita> ralsina: when you can, could you please fix the conflict in https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/tweaks/+merge/97244 ?
<thisfred> nessita: did you see my comment re: string formattun
<thisfred> formatting, even
<nessita> thisfred: I did, I was not aware that .format is much slower
<nessita> thisfred: have a link I can read? :-)
<ralsina> good morning!
<thisfred> nessita: it was a thread recently on python-dev, let me look
<ralsina> nessita: of course!
<nessita> ralsina: thanks
<ralsina> thisfred: *how* slow are we talking here? ;-)
<thisfred> nessita: the more imortant point was it ties us to a recent python, thou
<thisfred> ralsina: in practice I'm sure it won't matter
<ralsina> thisfred: and how "recent" is that?
<ralsina> thisfred: I guessed so
<thisfred> ralsina: 2 weeks or so?
<ralsina> thisfred: no, I meant how recent a python :-)
<thisfred> ah, I think it may be 2.7
<ralsina> mandel, urbanape: how nice would it be to have this? http://blog.rburchell.com/2012/03/qt-51-aka-when-qfilesystemwatcher-might.html
<nessita> thisfred: yes, I also read that, but I'm not concerned about that... it ties us to 2.6, right?
<thisfred> ralsina: also since the old formatting is never going away, and already used everywhere
<ralsina> thisfred: yeah. But the new formatting is much less error prone
<gatox> ralsina, really nice! the actual qfilesystemwatcher of qt sucks right now
<ralsina> thisfred: although since we d have the plan to go back in time up t maverick (hopefully) we should not do stuff that's not available in maverick's python
<ralsina> gatox: yes it does
<thisfred> ralsina: also we make it harder than necessary to port to legacy distros ;
<thisfred> )
<nessita> ralsina, thisfred .format is available since 2.6 ;-)
<nessita> and lucid has 2.6, so no worries on that front
<nessita> ralsina, thisfred: http://docs.python.org/library/stdtypes.html#str.format
<ralsina> yes 2.6 is good enough
<thisfred> nessita: yep 2.6, so not so big a pro
<thisfred> blem
<mandel> ralsina, looking
<thisfred> with legacy distros I was referring to red hat which I think is still stuck on 2.5
<thisfred> not enough of an incentive maybe
<ralsina> thisfred: let me dig deep in my sould to see how much I care...
<thisfred> I'm sure we already require 2.6 for other stuff
<ralsina> thisfred: I know it's there somewhere
<thisfred> heh
<thisfred> also, we'll probably be going to 3 soon
<mandel> ralsina, it states the problem we already have with move on linux.. is a delete created if you are looking at the creating dir..
<ralsina> thisfred: fedora is 2.7, RHEL is so not our target
 * mandel hates file systems..
<thisfred> nessita: ok, so critique retracted ;) but then I approved anyway
<nessita> thisfred: thanks :-)
<urbanape> ralsina, mandel: I still think Apple made the right choice with iCloud. But it's orthogonal to a model like Dropbox.
<urbanape> Simpler, but less room for fuckupery on the part of the filesystem
<ralsina> urbanape: since they own the freaking FS they have little excuse
<ralsina> urbanape: but yes, there is a diminishing returns thing on how much effort you can put there
<urbanape> There's also the belief that hierarchical approach is outdated/doesn't fit the users' minds so much.
<urbanape> It would be hard to get Ubuntu apps to play along without a (more?) common underlying framework behind the apps, too.
<ralsina> urbanape: yep
<mandel> ralsina, urbanape I wonder what I they using instead of ReadDirectoryChangesW in qt
<urbanape> and it uses kqueue for the time being
<ralsina> mandel: why not ask the guy?
<thisfred> nessita, for completeness' sake: http://python.6.n6.nabble.com/Status-regarding-Old-vs-Advanced-String-Formating-td4503327.html
<mandel> ralsina, so, I fixed the issue with the dialog not working on windows and... then  I hit this bug: http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/ticket/2226
<mandel> nessita, how much control do we have over patched to the qt reactor?
<ralsina> mandel: looking...
<thisfred> also: http://pyvideo.org/video/948/pragmatic-unicode-or-how-do-i-stop-the-pain
<mandel> ralsina, python keeps running so do int a sys.exit(return_code) does not return the correct code.. bummer
<nessita> thisfred: thanks!
<nessita> mandel: not sure what you mean... we can propose patches to upstream thru github
<mandel> nessita, ok..
<ralsina> mandel: ugh
 * mandel goes to github
<nessita> mandel: why?
<ralsina> mandel:  on windows we can build qtreactor from whatever we want
<ralsina> mandel: and we don't use it on linux
<nessita> ralsina: we use it to run tests
<ralsina> mandel: we are literally building it out of a branch tarball on github
<nessita> (on both)
<ralsina> nessita: ok, but that won't be affected by this, because it's a bug on exiting the process
<mandel> ralsina, nessita the issue i the following, all the thread that are used by deferToThread with qt reactor get glocked if you use exec_ for a QDialog (one bug in the reactor)
<ralsina> nessita: while fixing the conflict in tweaks, I think the gotowebbutton __init__ is kinda broken. Specifically, self.legend is never going to be not None
<nessita> ralsina: why not?
<mandel> ralsina, nessita my work around was to use show and connect to finish which will get the return code, then do a sys.exit(return_code) and reactor.stop() but that does not work (an other reactor bug)
<ralsina> nessita: oh, right, subclasses, nevermind
<nessita> mandel: I would seriously consider bringing those to upstream...
<mandel> ralsina, nessita a third way to fix this is do a callFromThread in the windows keyring so that we do not use a thread but execute the call in the main loop of Qt, then return a deferred that gets fired when done, which does work and does not require to fix the reactor
<mandel> nessita, sure, I can loop at what is being done in the reactor..
<nessita> mandel: did you talk with alece about this? he is our master when it comes to reactor stuff
<mandel> nessita, will do when he wakes up.. we work 'til late yesterday
<mandel> nessita, is this upstream => https://github.com/ghtdak/qtreactor
<mandel> ??
<nessita> mandel: yes
<mandel> nessita, thx
<ralsina> and alecu is in uruguay
<nessita> ralsina: I got a little lost regarding your tweaks branch... is it ready?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, pushed the conflicts fix
<nessita> ack
 * gatox brb..... goes to buy fruit salad to try to unblock the brain with the backend issue :S
<gatox> if fruit salad doesn't work.... i'm going to buy a gun
<ralsina> gatox: you may also try getting help. You know. Professional help ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, how well does the python threading and the pyqt interact? I'm looking at http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/browser/tags/releases/twisted-8.1.0/twisted/python/threadpool.py#L27 which is what is used as a threadpool in twisted and I wonder how well does that work
<ralsina> mandel: not very well AFAIK
<mandel> ralsina, he, then I guess there is some way to easy improve this :)
<ralsina> mandel: or rather, python threads and pyqt work, as long as you don t do anything pyqt-ish in the non-main threads
<gatox> back!
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!
<ralsina> hello alecu!
<nessita> hola alecu
<gatox> alecu, buenas
<nessita> ralsina, mandel, alecu, gatox: isn't the issue in windows, related to the keyring using deferToThread and not working, the thing that is making the 'Sign In' button not being enabled? it makes sense
<nessita> since that would mean that ussoc can not progress and can't tell if there is no credentials in the system
<gatox> is there any branch about that, that i could test?
<mandel> nessita, yes, that looks similar to the problem I see in the proxy creds dialog (which is a smaller simpler app)
<mandel> nessita, deferToThread on the qt reactor is not work at the moment, nor is callInThread
<nessita> gatox: apparently there is no fix yet, AFAIK
<ralsina> nessita: may be!
<mandel> nessita, yest callFromThread does (which means, q in the main loop)
<nessita> mandel: how come this worked before?
<gatox> right now i'm seeing like the app get stuck when trying to do: reactor.connectTCP and ask if it's listening
<ralsina> mandel: it may be the exact same thing i the -ui-qt script!
<ralsina> nessita: this never worked on windows with that on a separate process
<nessita> ralsina: aaaaahhhhhhh  uuuuhhhhhhh craaaaaaaap
<mandel> nessita, I'd need to look at all the changes, I've noticed that when a dialog uses exec_ it does not work, but if you use show it does
<ralsina> nessita: before it was either in u1cp r in -installer, so it worked
<ralsina> mandel: exec_ starts a secondary event loop, that may break reactor
<nessita> mandel: we're displaying the "main" sso UI with show....
<nessita> mandel: no, I lie, it uses exec_
<nessita> mandel, ralsina: but is a separated process... why would that interfere with the "first" mainloop?
<ralsina> nessita: lost me there. May not be the same thing then.
<nessita> in any case, I'm incline to think that the "backend" not ready bug is related to this
<gatox> nessita, who is working on this?
<nessita> gatox: a couple of tests you could do on Linux, is to lock your keyring, and then try to sign in
<mandel> nessita, in a diff process it should not be an issue.. I now exec_ brakes things I have not looked any deeper atm
<nessita> gatox: mandel I guess, but not sure. Ideally we'd need advice from alecu_, being him our reactor master
<alecu_> nessita, sorry: the reactor master you are looking for is dobey :-)
<nessita> alecu_: can you mumble?
<alecu_> nessita, I know how to *use* reactors, not how they work internally.
<dobey> que pasa?
<ralsina> could we get rid of deferToThread and just block on those calls? The windows keyring should be quick anyway
<nessita> alecu_: I have some ideas I would like to run by you
<alecu_> nessita, I can try mumbling, but not sure if mumble will work for me today, since I'm not working from home.
<nessita> ralsina: what if it's locked, like the linux keyring can be?
<ralsina> nessita: you can't lock the windows keyring
<ralsina> nessita: AFAIK at least
<nessita> alecu_: let's try... mandel, gatox, can you do a quick mumble?
<gatox> nessita, yes!
<nessita> ralsina: will research. I know you're in a meeting, but if you want/can, mumble?
<mandel> nessita, sure
<gatox> on mumble
<ralsina> I am at the design call, in mumble so no
<ralsina> :-(
<nessita> gatox: would you drag me to the channel you're in? I can't
<nessita> alecu_: we're in mumble if you can
<alecu_> nessita, this connection is very flaky, so no mumble today.
<nessita> alecu_: :-/
<alecu_> nessita, so, how can I help?
<mandel> nessita, lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/proxy-creds-windows
<nessita> alecu_: we're mumbling, will get back to you with concrete questions
<nessita> thanks!
<alecu_> ack
<mandel> nessita, here is the 'interesting' changes: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/proxy-creds-windows/view/head:/ubuntu_sso/qt/proxy_dialog.py#L158
<briancurtin> ralsina: i don't think you saw it yesterday, but syncing with a proxy works fine. still trying to figure out what the on_upload_finished issue is with getting the wrong number of arguments
<ralsina> briancurtin: awesome!
<ralsina> briancurtin: if you can pop into mumble, they are covering some windows-related bugs now
<briancurtin> ralsina: logging in now
<alecu_> briancurtin, did anybody else got that error on XP?
<briancurtin> alecu_ it turns out that same thing happens on Win7, just way way faster (i noticed it on XP since its a really slow VM)
<briancurtin> so its all windows, apparently
<alecu_> briancurtin, so, it's a relief knowing it's not a platform dependent bug.
<briancurtin> yep
<alecu_> makes it sound a lot less scary :-)
<ralsina> yeah, if that was XP only, it was caused by martians
<alecu_> ralsina, martians that should be extinct long ago!
<ralsina> EOLife'd martians, yes
<alecu_> "Your race is doomed!!!". 'No, we *will* prevail' it said while climbing back in the saucer.
<mandel> briancurtin, nessita, gatox very important regarding spawing a ui that uses the qt4 reactor and expecting the return code: http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/ticket/2226
<mandel> sys.exit(3) reactor.stop() with the qtreactor does not work.. :(
<nessita> mandel: so, let me know when you come back from lunch and when the branch is ready for inspection :)
<ralsina> so, good news?
<nessita> ralsina: kinda... I'm very confident gatox's backend issue is caused by the Qt SSO UI not running the qt4reactor in windows
<nessita> ralsina: regarding mandel's issue, need to see his branch
<ralsina> nessita: that is good news
<ralsina> the stuff about "the app doesn't end', we have seen before
<ralsina> or at least very similar things
<gatox> nessita, yes, it was reproducible from sources also..... i'm adding the qtreactor now
<nessita> gatox: yey!
<nessita> alecu_, ralsina, mandel: there are like 4 branches from mandel that will not make it for this release.... were you aware of that?
<gatox> nessita, can you please point me in the direction of the qtreactor on u1-cp?
<nessita> gatox: yes, first look at the bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<gatox> ahhhh ok
<nessita>      25 if sys.platform == 'win32':
<nessita>      26     import qt4reactor
<nessita>      27     qt4reactor.install()
<nessita>      28
<nessita>      29 from ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui.qt import main
<nessita> gatox: then, go to ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui.qt.main
<ralsina> nessita: I piged him about one yesterday but it has a broken prerequisite
<gatox> thanks!
<nessita> gatox: in there, see the windows.py file :-)
<nessita> gatox: I advice doing something similar to the qt sso ui
<gatox> nessita, will do
 * mandel back
<mandel> nessita, yes, we know is not a problem, is a feature that we did that won't be used in our case
<mandel> nessita, I'm making the changes to the branch to see the different issues
<nessita> mandel: got lost, what thing is not a problem?
<mandel> nessita, branches not landing, we know they wont and we are not in a hurry for those
<mandel> nessita, and they should have merge issues..
<nessita> mandel: ack then
<briancurtin> me
<urbanape> me
<gatox> me
<nessita> me
<mandel> me
<nessita> ralsina, alecu, dobey, thisfred?
<dobey> meh
<thisfred> me
<ralsina> me(no notes yet)
<nessita> briancurtin: go!
<briancurtin> DONE: debugging, proxy IRL testing
<briancurtin> TODO: hooking up VS to debug on_download_finished TypeError now that i know it's not XP specific, get any other windows stuff out of the way to get back with urbanape for a bit
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: XP kinda sucks
<briancurtin> NEXT: urbanape
<urbanape> DONE: looked into /dev/fsevents reading for file-level event granularity
<urbanape> TODO: Tests, land branch, for god's sake!
<urbanape> BLOCK: my brain.
<urbanape> gatox, go.
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Propose the unicode fixes branch for sso and fixed the test_main suit. Investigate the backend issue.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with the backend problem.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> nessita, go
<nessita> DONE: proposed computer-to-cloud-page u1cp branch, reviews
<nessita> TODO: land branches for release, help with stucked apps to mandel and gatox, leave early due to teaching duties
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
 * mandel finishing notes
<mandel> DONE: We got the webclient working correctly by fixing bug (late night work). Looked at issues with prxoy creds dialog on windows.
<mandel> TODO: more creds dialog debugging. Look at jenkins. Write sso script example for aquarius.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> dobey, please
<dobey> λ DONE: askubuntu, bug #932103 (pinging right people, and testing)
<dobey> λ TODO: bug #953119, releases, uploads
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<alecu_> me?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 932103 in gstreamer0.10-fluendo-plugins-partner (Ubuntu Precise) "Cannot install MP3 playback support; silently fails" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932103
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 953119 in ubuntuone-client-gnome (Ubuntu) "valgrind invalid read error" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953119
<nessita> alecu_: go!
<nessita> ALL: is there any branch that *needs* to be in tomorrow's release that hasn't landed yet?
<ralsina> nessita: I don't think so, if we don't mind the windows release being done from another tarball
<ralsina> DONE: got a few windows-specific branches merged and the focus tweaks branch, reviews, tech leads call, mgmt call (in progress), design call, missed part of the day because of doctor TODO: help with windws fixes, start windows release process BLOCKED: not really
<nessita> gatox, briancurtin, alecu_, mandel, dobey, thisfred, urbanape: is there any branch that *needs* to be in tomorrow's release that hasn't landed yet?
<thisfred> DONE: reviews | gave up on segfault for now TODO: u1db filter functions in C | u1db and other reviews | turn 40 | go to Savannah BLOCKED: no NEXT: ralsina!
<urbanape> nessita: not from me
<mandel> nessita, not from me AFAIK
<dobey> nessita: is there a branch that fixes everything to be how i wante it to be? :)
<briancurtin> nessita: windows specific, but we need this one in whenever the windows release happens (1 approval already): https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-client/930398-windows-is_root/+merge/96224
<gatox> nessita, i don't have branches for review.... working in the qtreactor thing right now
<nessita> thisfred: happy birthday! (you turn 40 today? :-))
<thisfred> nessita: tomorrow :)
<nessita> ack to all the branch info, thanks
<nessita> thisfred: will try remember saying happy bday tomorrow then :-)
<thisfred> ALL: so I won't be here the rest of the week
<nessita> dobey: no :-)
<thisfred> nessita: I'll be in Georgia :)
<ralsina> thisfred: sorry, I shot first. Like Han Solo
<thisfred> np
<dobey> the state, or the country?
<mandel> thisfred, 40!?! If you where a british northern girl you could be my mother!
<thisfred> I'd have given you up for adoption for sure
<dobey> mandel: your mother gave birth to you at the age of 13?
<mandel> lol
<dobey> explains a lot
<mandel> dobey, that is why I said 'british northern girl' my mother is spanish :P
<thisfred> that and the heavy drinking she did during the pregnancy
<dobey> heh
<gatox> lol
 * gatox lunch!
<ralsina> nessita: we have a new comment in the color chage bug from robert, is that good enough to move forward/
<ralsina> ?
<nessita> ralsina: looooooking
<nessita> ralsina: may be enough.... I guess we can start the process. Asking joshuahoover for confirmation is the best thing to do right now
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<nessita> ralsina: also, I proposed https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/license-page/+merge/98432 so we can add the strings before releasing (though the license page is never shown, for now)
<ralsina> nessita: looking
<joshuahoover> nessita: yeah, that should be good...i'll move it forward as soon as i get off this current call i'm on
<nessita> joshuahoover: thanks!!!
<ralsina> nessita: I can do the --installer branch later myself if you want
<ralsina> nessita: since I have been hacking on command lines lately
<nessita> ralsina: you can try, but it will not be trivial
<ralsina> nessita: sure, I can try, if I fail I'll cry and let you know ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: since the wizard is created 'automatically' from the setupUi, and thus I don't know how to pass custom arguments to custom widgets
<ralsina> nessita: I'm siure there is a way ;-)
<urbanape> briancurtin: your last note in the standup reminded me: Should I get W7 for my VMware?
<urbanape> I'm currently running XP
<nessita> ralsina: nice
<alecu> nessita, btw: was it useful, the info on the package dependencies I provided yesterday ?
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on that
<nessita> alecu: yes, the -proxy package is already available (I mentioned this at noon yesteday). Have you try it? :-)
<dobey> nessita: do you want to do the release of ubuntuone-client as well?
<nessita> dobey: I can if you teach me :-)
<nessita> dobey: make dist I guess and then upload that tarball?
<mandel> nessita, I updated lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/proxy-creds-windows I have added a new arg for testing, if you use --use-exec the diaog will be launched using exec_ otherwise a show + finish signal solution is used (which 'works')
<mandel> ralsina, ^
<dobey> oh, right. it's a bit more complicated than that, because of gtk-doc
<mandel> ralsina, and if you have time we can take a look to see if I did something stupid
<ralsina> mandel: I will be available in about 15 minutes
<nessita> mandel: so, I just confirmed that the reactor has to be installed *before* the qapp is created
<dobey> nessita: i'll do the tarball release, and you can do the upload
<nessita> dobey: sounds great
<mandel> nessita, before? then the doc is a lie: https://github.com/ghtdak/qtreactor
<briancurtin> urbanape: yeah i think you might as well have it
<ralsina> mandel: that stinks of "QDialog.exec_()" breaks the qtreactor to me
<ralsina> mandel: so I am ok with using show()
<mandel> nessita, from the docs in github: '= Using the Qt4Reactor =
<mandel> In your own code, BEFORE you import the reactor...
<mandel> app = QApplication(sys.argv)
<mandel> import qt4reactor
<mandel> qt4reactor.install()
<mandel> '
<ralsina> nessita: if you install the reactor first, it will create a QCoreApplication, IIRC
<mandel> ralsina, does the trick, except for the fact that I cannot return the code via sys.exit :(
<urbanape> briancurtin: do we have an MSDN account or do I just grab a copy somewhere?
<urbanape> (legit, natch)
<ralsina> mandel: we had that problem before, didn't we?
<mandel> ralsina, I have not seen that..
<briancurtin> urbanape: that's a question for ralsina (i'd like the answer as well, since my XP VM was created with an MSDN i got elsewhere)
<nessita> ralsina, mandel: then we have it wrong in the controlpanel... the reactor is installed *before* the qapp
<nessita> ralsina: is u1cp working on windows?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<ralsina> nessita: which is why I am pretty confused right now
<mandel> urbanape, I do :)
<nessita> ralsina: well, we're going it the other way around there (first installing the reactor, then creating a qapp)
<nessita> mandel: wanna test having the other way around? (first installing the reactor, then creating a qapp)
<ralsina> nessita: so, let's do it like you say and let's see :-)
<mandel> urbanape, and is legit, gatox alecu nessita and I have msn accounts :)
<mandel> nessita, sure!
<ralsina> if that wouldn't work, QApp will complain
<mandel> ralsina, nessita updated chaging the order, that is, first import & install then create instance, it works, wtf? also, look at the logs, the qt reactor.qApp is a QCoreApplication and not a QApplication..
<mandel> branch is the same
<ralsina> mandel: awesome and weird
<nessita> ralsina: perhaps a Qapp can be created after a qcoreapp and the latter gets "upgraded"???
<ralsina> nessita: never heard of such a thing
<ralsina> nessita: but let's pick our battles ;-)
<nessita> gatox_lunch: may I have a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/license-page/+merge/98432 ?
<mandel> ralsina, nessita , I think that is a QCoreApplication because the reactor is calling QCoreApplication.instance() which return the QApplication instance casted as a Core app
<nessita> mandel: you lost me
<mandel> nessita, nothing I was guessing.. and is wrong.. if you do QApplication(sys.argv) and then QCoreApplication.instance() you get the QApplication
<nessita> dobey: do you know if u1client is ready to be updated from trunk?
<dobey> nessita: i don't know of any pending branches we need to land for today
<nessita> dobey: besides the tarball, are you doing the update branch as well, or shall I?
<dobey> you can do that
<nessita> dobey: ack
<mandel> ralsina, from here: http://cep.xor.aps.anl.gov/software/qt4-x11-4.2.2-browser/dd/d94/qdialog_8cpp-source.html I see that exec uses a QEventLoop which might be the culprit, can you have a QEventLoop without a QApp?
<ralsina> mandel: probably not
<ralsina> mandel: you can have one with a QCoreApp though
<mandel> ralsina, and it can deal with UI, right?
<ralsina> mandel: no
<ralsina> mandel: you need a real qapp before you can create a qpainter
<ralsina> mandel: what's your branch again/
<ralsina> ?
<mandel> ralsina, branch: lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/proxy-creds-windows
<ralsina> mandel: ok, looking now
<mandel> ralsina, fancy a major wtf? I have one for you :)
<mandel> ralsina, execute this on linux and windows http://paste.ubuntu.com/892348/
<ralsina> mandel: why not
<mandel> ralsina, if I did not screw it up you are going to me like me
 * mandel FUUUUUUUUUUUU
<urbanape> Apple Store Genius Bar appt, part deux!
<urbanape> biab
<ralsina> mandel: ok, so you can exec_ a dialog without exec_ ing the app. That's a bit surprising
<mandel> ralsina, you did it on windows only?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<mandel> ralsina, try linux now
<ralsina> mandel: can't do it on linux now
<ralsina> mandel: so explain :-)
<mandel> ralsina, well, I can tell you => segfault
<ralsina> mandel: ha!
<mandel> ralsina, I don't think our problem is related to that, but is a serious what the holy frack windows?
<dobey> ok, i really need to get lunch. bbiab kids
<mandel> ralsina, and exec_ is probably executing the QEventLoop correctly as long as there is a QApplication, that means that the reactor does not run the dialog ergo no deferToThread
<ralsina> mandel: well, you prefer the segfault?
<ralsina> mandel: right, the reactor is only moved by the main event loop
<ralsina> mandel: so, we use show(modal=True) and that's it
<mandel> ralsina, yes, and also + finish.connect, right?
<ralsina> mandel: I am looking now at your exit_code function
<mandel> ralsina, a diff story is returning via sys.exit, which does not work
<ralsina> mandel: you can't do stuff after sys.exit!
<nessita> guys, I gotta run to the university
<ralsina> mandel: let me take a whack at it :-)
<nessita> ralsina, gatox_lunch: call me to my cell if anything comes up
<ralsina> nessita: sure!
<nessita> ralsina: I will propose the stable-3-0 updates branches during the afternoon
<nessita> ralsina: actually, I have one update ready now: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/stable-3-0-update-2.99.91/+merge/98440
<nessita> the rest will come during the day, will email those
<ralsina> mandel: it works perfectly if you exit with QtCore.QCoreApplication.instance().exit(code)
<mandel> ralsina, sweet!
<ralsina> nessita: will review them after I boot to linux.
<mandel> ralsina, so we have a dirty fix :)
<ralsina> mandel: what's dirty? ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: have not tried exiting with QApplication.instance() but should be the same thing
<ralsina> mandel: it's even crossplatform! ;-)
<nessita> ok, I'm soon to be off
<nessita> bye all!
<ralsina> mandel: so, go ahead, ping me when you have a branch to review :-)
<mandel> ralsina, hm.. have you done an IRL
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<mandel> ralsina, when you store the creds it does not exit.. at least in my system
<ralsina> mandel: running the script, not the whole thing
<ralsina> mandel: works perfectly, even stores the credentials
<ralsina> mandel: let me give you a diff
<mandel> ralsina, or push to a branch and I merge (me lazy! )
<ralsina> mandel: ok, let me try a slightly cleaner fix
<mandel> ralsina, must say, it is a cute bug :)
<ralsina> mandel: fix at lp:~ralsina/+junk/mandel
<ralsina> mandel: ok, rather, it's being pushed there
<ralsina> mandel: ok, let me push it to a ot-junk place because that takes forever
<ralsina> mandel: here it is: lp:~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/mandel notice that we *still* have to stop the reactor
<mandel> ralsina, ah.. I was missing that detail
<ralsina> mandel: why we have to do that after we stop the event loop, I have no idea, but as long as we have a recipe, I am happy
<mandel> ralsina, it is a very weird thing.. that qt reactor scares me..
<ralsina> mandel: just walk carefully and try to look bigger than you are
<ralsina> mandel: we only need it because of IPC and this defertothread right?
<mandel> ralsina, in most of the stuff ipc, in this case, defertothread
<mandel> ralsina, I know that the qt login ui implementation if it has IPC is going to have this problem
<mandel> gatox, ^
<mandel> unless exec_ is not used
<ralsina> mandel: ok, let's think about how to get rid of it for next year
<ralsina> mandel, gatox: talk with each other ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, so many things we need to fix for next year!
<mandel> gatox, are u single?
<gatox> mandel, ok...... you are scaring me now
<mandel> ralsina, that ^ kind of chat? :P
<ralsina> mandel, gatox: because this fix needs to be done in the UI too
<gatox> mandel, ralsina i'm trying to add the call to the qtreactor in the ui of sso right now
<mandel> ralsina, yes, it does, so we should make him do one of the reviews to say wtf and learn about it :)
<ralsina> gatox: you will also be hit by the exit code bug we just fixed
<gatox> ralsina, eh? what was the problem about that?
<mandel> gatox, there are several things, first doing this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/892348/
<mandel> gatox, well esecute the dialog and not run the twisted reactor O_o
<mandel> gatox, second, you will need to use QApplication.exit() to set the return code and after reactor.stop
<gatox> i didn't use QApplication.exit() before because it wasn't working..... you have it working with that now?
<mandel> gatox, yest, let me clean up a little the branch and will ask for a review
<gatox> mandel, so.... let me understand..... this thing that you are doing with the qapplication, qcoreapplication.... is related in anyway with the problem i'm having with the sso ui?
<gatox> mandel, do i need to do the same? or the qtreactor approach is the correct one'
<gatox> ?
<mandel> gatox, you have to use the qtreactor which brings a long some bugs that we have found how to work around
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'm spending too much time right now to even get debugging setup for this on_download_finished problem. since this isn't a showstopper, are there other things i should work in order to push forward the release?
<ralsina> briancurtin: we are waiting for two branches (mandel & gatox) and we may have something that works
<ralsina> briancurtin: so, maybe lunch? ;-)
<briancurtin> cool, well i'll keep going on this for now and await their branches
<briancurtin> yeah i should do that soon
<ralsina> briancurtin: if you are around, 1:1?
<briancurtin> ralsina: logging in now
<ralsina> briancurtin: cool
<briancurtin> if mumble will ever start running...
<mandel> ralsina, gatox FYI fixing tests.. is not that easy to ensure the changes we made are tested
<gatox> mandel, i'm having some troubles with the reactor already installed.... i'm looking at that now....
<dobey> ugh the pollen
<mandel> gatox, let me know if you need a hand :)
<gatox> mandel, yes, thanks.... i already fix that.... but now there is another problem (as always jeje)
<mandel> gatox, unicode?
<gatox> mandel, jeje not this time
<ralsina> polen, unicode, you guys are complainers
 * ralsina goes do something manager-like
<alecu_> ralsina, my bottom itches!
<ralsina> alecu_: it's all the hat sitting
<mandel> ralsina, no tall the tests pass won windows, right?
<alecu_> lol
<ralsina> mandel: on sso?
<mandel> ralsina, yes, I'm getting a dirty reactor..
<dobey> ralsina: well, snot and keyboards don't mix
<ralsina> mandel: on u1cp things get stuck, and yes we have dirty reactors like chernobyl
<alecu_> mandel, I'm replying to rm-cbride mail on proxies.
<ralsina> dobey: but do they BLEND?
<ralsina> mandel: one of these days we need to debug that
<briancurtin> mandel: the reactors are very dirty
<dobey> ralsina: almost certainly
<mandel> alecu_, which mail?
<mandel> alecu_, oh, ubuntunet-discuss, got it
<dobey> also, the new theme changes are weird
<dobey> to light-themes
<mandel> ralsina, briancurtin can you add a bug report regarding the reactors, I'll try to clean them asap
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<ralsina> dobey: you mean our theme changes, or the light-theme changes?
<dobey> ralsina: light-themes; some fonts look fuzzier now, and the desaturation when not focused is a bit odd
<ralsina> dobey: ack
<dobey> and doesn't seem to work for all widgets
<dobey> man. some apps really do not like multiple screen setups
<ralsina> mandel: how's that branch coming?
<mandel> ralsina, getting test running on both platforms, maybe 10 mins more and I'm done
<ralsina> mandel: cool!
 * dobey discovers a unicode bug in apport
<ralsina> dobey: assign to gatox!
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> mandel: bug #960436
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 960436 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "tests from trunk fail on windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/960436
<dobey> my tear ducts are itchy :(
<briancurtin> dobey: too much unicode?
<dobey> too much plant reproductive code
<gatox> brb!!
 * mandel forgot how slow is too work on a windows vm..
<dobey> i should port my theme to gtk3
<dobey> hi davidcalle
<davidcalle> hi dobey!
<dobey> how are you?
<davidcalle> dobey, fine and you?
<dobey> davidcalle: good. have you got any further with finishing the rb scope?
<davidcalle> dobey, it's waiting to be merged.
<davidcalle> dobey, https://plus.google.com/u/0/117867558830601601230/posts/j6ikKygHS48
<davidcalle> to be merged ... in the music lens*
<gatox> back
<mandel> ralsina, do you have a bug for the proxy issue?
<gatox> mandel, are you eod already?
<ralsina> mandel: no
<mandel> ralsina, I'll create one then
<mandel> gatox, nearly, do you need help?
<ralsina> mandel: you can use the one about the script not being crossplatform
<gatox> mandel, if you have a minute.... i'm really stuck with this...... i've installed the qtreactor, but the problem persist
<mandel> gatox, which is the problem?
<dobey> davidcalle: ah, is there a different branch now? the rb-scope one says "work in progress" for its status, and hasn't had any changes since Mar 13 :)
<mandel> ralsina, created a quick one, I can also add it to that one so that you just close it when all scripts are done
<mandel> ralsina, do you have the bug number?
<davidcalle> dobey, indeed, it's https://code.launchpad.net/~scopes-hackers/unity-lens-music/rb-scope/
<ralsina> mandel: nah, the quick one is enough
<gatox> mandel, the reactor seems not to be working or something.... twisted get stuck on connectTCP
<dobey> ah
<gatox> mandel, the same problem we discuss early today.... that it was going to be fix probably with the qtreactor..... can i show you a branch on how i use the qtreactor and you can tell me if that is ok?
<mandel> gatox, of course you can, shoot!
<gatox> mandel, uploading the branch
<briancurtin> ralsina: for the autostart piece moving into CP, is there any preferred location it should go? i'm guessing just somewhere in main so it gets added on startup?
<briancurtin> it used to be at the end of the wizard in u1-win-installer
<mandel> gatox, ralsina please: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/proxy-creds-windows/+merge/98481
<ralsina> briancurtin: somewhere after the user has logged in, I suppose.
<gatox> mandel, on it
<gatox> mandel, this is the branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/backend-problem
<briancurtin> ralsina: ah, better idea :)
<ralsina> briancurtin: maybe at the end of the wizard in ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/wizard.py
<briancurtin> oh :)
<ralsina> briancurtin: in the done() method
<gatox> mandel, the bug can only be reproduce on windows..... if you start the ubuntu-sso-login-qt ui..... with --login_only..... and complete the form, the login button never became enabled
<ralsina> mandel: on it!
<mandel> gatox, the issue is on windows not getting signals etc, right?
<briancurtin> mandel: also looking
<mandel> gatox, ack
<mandel> briancurtin, thx! is a little hacky, or hackier than i like. The branch is related to the fact that using exec_ in qt uses a QEventLoop, that starts a new event loop and blocks the reactor go not allowing the deferreds to be fired
<gatox> mandel, the issue is that the backend get stuck so when the setup of the pages try to use it fails, and the ui is not configured.... but the problem is not the ui, but the backend being stuck on connectTCP
<mandel> briancurtin, the work around is to use show on windows and connect to the finished signals so that only event loop present is the one from the reactor
<mandel> gatox, a priori thins look good
<mandel> gatox, how are you testing it?
<briancurtin> mandel: and since i'm not sure of what didn't work before this branch, what should i notice in an IRL test of it?
<briancurtin> (still waiting for the diff to show up, so i don't know *anything* yet :)
<gatox> mandel, trying to execute the ui..... you can execute python bin/ubuntu-sso-login-qt --app_name="u2" --login_only
<mandel> briancurtin, you can go either to the keyring on linux of the credential manager on windows and see a test_domian entry with the username and password :)
<gatox> mandel, or also, run first, bin/ubuntu-sso-login.... and then the ui in another process
<gatox> both things gave the same result
<mandel> briancurtin, do you know how to use meld with bzr? you can branch and then do 'bzr diff --old lp:ubuntu-sso-client --using meld'
<mandel> briancurtin, a lot nicer than lp diff :)
<mandel> gatox, do you mind if I walk the dog and give you a hand after?
<briancurtin> mandel: ah, didn't know about that
<briancurtin> have the dog do a review
<gatox> mandel, yes! no problem....
<gatox> mandel, also if it's your eod go and enjoy the world! :P
<mandel> briancurtin, he is not that smart hehe
<gatox> no worries!
<mandel> gatox, sure? I'd like to take a rest to be honest, but you can send me an email and I'll take a look while watching bad tv :)
<gatox> mandel, yes!! no problem!! don't worry, really
<mandel> gatox, ok, then do send me the email!
<mandel> all, EOD here
<gatox> mandel, ok! see you
<gatox> mandel, bye!
<mandel> ralsina, briancurtin let me know about the review in the comments, I get the lp email on my phone
<briancurtin> will do
 * mandel walks dog and freezes ass
<mandel> briancurtin, and be harsh :)
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<ralsina> gatox: can you do a test/lint run of  lp:~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/installer-option on linux?
<gatox> ralsina, yep....
<ralsina> gatox: thanks!
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/update-from-trunk/+merge/98483
<gatox> ralsina, i'm getting this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/892625/
<ralsina> gatox: thanks!
<dobey> mandel needs to actually read the review comments though :P
<ralsina> gatox: another one please?
<ralsina> dobey: which specific one?
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/ssl-checkbox/+merge/97619
<dobey> i reviewed it on friday even :P
<dobey> and it's the branch that's blocking his other one from landing
<ralsina> dobey: that branch is not going into release
<ralsina> dobey: it's a nixed feature (or at least a delayed one)
<ralsina> dobey: turns out noone uses ssl-to-proxy connections
<dobey> well, few people do i guess
<dobey> anyway
<gatox> ralsina, yes shoot
<gatox> ralsina, the same one updated?
<dobey> update the related proposals to reflect that then? :)
<ralsina> gatox: yes
<ralsina> dobey: talk to the mandel :-)
 * ralsina is jut the manager
 * dobey delegates management to his manager
<gatox> ralsina, http://paste.ubuntu.com/892645/
<ralsina> gatox: thaks, and sorry I use you as a buildbot ;-)
<ralsina> gatox: but the tests are broken here
<gatox> ralsina, jejej no problem..... is just 2 commands
<ralsina> gatox: I can't believe I have not added a bit of lint yet :-)
<gatox> :P
<ralsina> oh, fun,tests are full of magic numbers
<ralsina> And I don't mean the band "The Magic Numbers"
<ralsina> gatox: uno mas y no jodemos mas! (a menos que fallen los tests)
<gatox> ralsina, jejeje ok
<gatox> ralsina, bad news: http://paste.ubuntu.com/892669/ (and it seems you left a print somewhere in the code)
<ralsina> gatox: it's moving in the right direction! ;-)
<gatox> jeje yes
<ralsina> gatox: again!
<gatox> on it
<gatox> ralsina, tihs was kind of aggresive. http://paste.ubuntu.com/892692/ :P
<gatox> it's working! it's working.....
<ralsina> gatox: oops
<ralsina> gatox: forgot the self. :-/
<gatox> ralsina, happens :P..... it seems that the qtreactor thing blocking the backend is working.... i should test it now with py2exe
<ralsina> gatox: wooohoo!
<ralsina> briancurtin: we may build a release today yet :-)
<ralsina> briancurtin: for QA purposes only ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, at least from sources...... that was failing before, it's working now
<briancurtin> i'm putting together the autostart thing right now, adding in the tests
<ralsina> briancurtin: awesome, I have almost finished adding the --installer page
<ralsina> gatox: one more!
<gatox> ralsina, running
<ralsina> briancurtin: another missing bit to migrate to u1cp is "uninstall when the user clicks on cancel on the license" but that one can wait until tomorrow I think
<briancurtin> ralsina: ok
<dobey> cancel on what license?
<gatox> ralsina, http://paste.ubuntu.com/892709/
<ralsina> dobey: on windows, we show the gpl on installation
<ralsina> gatox: argh
<dobey> only the gpl?
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<dobey> also, the gpl doesn't really say anything about use. it's all about distribution
<dobey> so uninstall is probably the "wrong" action at that point
<dobey> as is requiring a user to click "accept" to the gpl
<ralsina> dobey: yes, it's about accepting it before you copy the software into your system. If you don't accept it, it doesn't install
<ralsina> dobey: platform expectations, also known as "all my friends liked jumping off bridges"
<dobey> but all of our code isn't GPL :)
<ralsina> dobey: please don't make my life harder today. We can do this tomorrow after I have a nice rest ;-)
<dobey> hehe
<dobey> :)
<dobey> oh
<dobey> speaking of making life harder. legal agreed we should add the exception for openssl right/
<ralsina> dobey: awesome
<ralsina> so, for next release
<dobey> ok
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/update-from-trunk/+merge/98497
<ralsina> gatox: one moreplese
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/update-from-trunk/+merge/98483
<ralsina> dobey: got it!
<gatox> running....
<dobey> ^^ can i get some reviews on those two?
<ralsina> dobey: yep
<dobey> nessita donde es?
<briancurtin> uh, python crashes on "test_animation_is_active" in u1cp :/
<ralsina> dobey: teaching
<ralsina> briancurtin: on windows?
<briancurtin> ralsina: yeah
<ralsina> briancurtin: tests on windows seem to have devolved lately
<dobey> bah
<ralsina> dobey: trunk is open already, right?
<gatox> ralsina, congrats! \o/ just a minor lint issue:
<gatox> ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/wizard.py:
<gatox>     332:  [W0201, UbuntuOneWizard.check_settings] Attribute '_next_id' defined outside __init__
<ralsina> gatox: hey, close :-)
<dobey> ralsina: trunk of what?
<ralsina> dobey: sso
<dobey> ralsina: well, my opinion is that trunk is always open; and we can cherry pick :)
<dobey> ralsina: i don't know if nessita did an sso release or not
<ralsina> dobey: cool, just wanted not to bother
<ralsina> dobey: +1 on -installer since it's exactly like trunk
<dobey> Bugs targeted: 30 New, 2 Triaged
<dobey> on sso-client
 * dobey wonders why that says 10 new, 2 triaged
<ralsina> gatox: hopefully last one?
<gatox> running tests
<ralsina> dobey: +1 on rb
<dobey> ralsina: gracias
<gatox> ralsina, everything perfect
<ralsina> gatox: awesome, proposing
<gatox> ralsina, yes! it's working
<gatox> ralsina, the reactor thing
<ralsina> gatox: awesome!
<gatox> ralsina, let me check if this requires test..... and i'll propose
<ralsina> So, the delta between linux and windows seems to have been about 1.5 developer-week. That's not so much.
<ralsina> as in, it took 10 developer-days to get windows working again
<ralsina> we just have to spread that across the cycle
<ralsina> gatox: if, after you propose, you could review https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/installer-option/+merge/98503 and its prerequisite branch, it would be great
<gatox> ralsina, yes! no problem
<ralsina> dobey: your -installer branch is bouncing horribly
<dobey> yeah i know why
<ralsina> dobey: ack
<dobey> wtf tarmac
<dobey> how did this branch land
<dobey> also, how did i not get these lint errors yesterday
<ralsina> dobey: good questions
<dobey> guess i have to do another branch to get in the release
<ralsina> I am going to take a break
<ralsina> briancurtin: before you leave, if you have that branch ready, please give me a report
<ralsina> I will do (very late tonight) a patchwork binary with all the branches we fixed today
<ralsina> so QA has something to start testing tomorrow
<briancurtin> ralsina: i will. i'm currently fudging OpenKey in the tests so it will work
<ralsina> briancurtin: awesome
<ralsina> gatox, dobey, briancurtin: And I am gone. Review requests, on the mail please, I will do some tonight.
<briancurtin> ralsina: have a good evening
<gatox> ralsina, ok.... i'll send you mine in a while.... and review yours
<dobey> briancurtin, thisfred: one of you care to do a quick/trivial review on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/fix-lint/+merge/98511 ?
<briancurtin> dobey: +1
<dobey> thanks
<gatox> ralsina, here is the branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/backend-problem/+merge/98513 (i'm sending you an email with this too)
<ralsina> thanks gatox!
<gatox> ralsina, reviewing yours and nessita's now
<ralsina> gatox: looks like you introduced some controlpanel module there!
<gatox> ralsina, really?!..... removing that
<ralsina> gatox: line 122 o the diff
<gatox> ralsina, i've approved your branch and nessita's..... not globally approved
<ralsina> gatox: golbally apprve nessita's
<ralsina> argh, can't type anymore :-)
<ralsina> mine can wait for another review
<gatox> ralsina, ohh.. i confuse the modules..... fixing that
<ralsina> gatox: something tells me you did not IRL this ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, yes..... and it works!
<gatox> but if the controlpanel is in the pythonpath is going to work
<ralsina> gatox: right, fails for me on windows because I have no controlpanel on PYTHONPATH
<gatox> because those modules are the same
<ralsina> gatox: docstring on qt/main/__init__ says "gtk"
<ralsina> gatox: and why remove all of tests_main ?
<gatox> ralsina, fixed..... and added the missing tests to the new folder
<ralsina> gatox: ack, will rereview
<gatox> ralsina, i moved the test_main inside main folder
<gatox> and added some more
<gatox> ralsina, eod for me..... but let me know if there is something that i need to fix in the branch i'll do it
<ralsina> gatox: cool, good work, BTW
<gatox> ralsina, thanks :D
<dobey> briancurtin, thisfred: same changes again, but for stable-3-0, if you can do a quick review please https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/fix-lint-stable-3-0/+merge/98517 ?
<thisfred> on it
<briancurtin> dobey: looking
<thisfred> +1
<ralsina> gatox: congrats
<dobey> thanks
<gatox> ralsina, :D
<ralsina> gatox: it works and everything
<briancurtin> dobey: +1
<ralsina> and bye all!
<gatox> ralsina, awesome.... the working-thing part was important! :P
<gatox> ralsina, bye!
<gatox> enjoy
<nessita> hello
<briancurtin> hey
<nessita> briancurtin: hola!
<nessita> ralsina: were you able to do my review?
<gatox> nessita, i think ralsina is not here
<nessita> gatox: holas! bu, I asked him to do a review for me
<nessita> gatox: were you able to review the one I asked before leaving?
<nessita> yes!
<gatox> nessita, i review a branch of yours.... i don't know if that is what you mean
<gatox> that one
<gatox> nessita,  i propose the branch that fix the reactor thing also
<nessita> gatox: yes, thank you for the review. I will review and land the reactor one tomorrow, so it does enters this (ubuntu) release
<gatox> nessita, ok, great
<dobey> alright, i am off. got installer and rb-u1 uploaded to ubuntu at least. and so much for doing any yard work tonight it seems. :-/
<dobey> later all
<gatox> dobey, bye
<nessita> gatox: you still working?
<nessita> briancurtin: you up for a very trivial review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-windows-installer/stable-3-0-update-2.99.91/+merge/98445
<briancurtin> nessita: looking now
<gatox> nessita, npo.... just hanging around :P
<nessita> gatox: ja
<briancurtin> nessita: oh that was easy :)
<nessita> briancurtin: ;-)
<briancurtin> i'm out of here, see everyone tomorrow
 * nessita needs reviews
<nessita> ralsina: hey!!!
<nessita> ralsina: you around?
<nessita> ralsina: ok, sent you email with review request, as soon as those are done, will move forward creating the tarballs
<nessita> now, to have dinner
<nessita> bye all!
#ubuntuone 2012-03-21
<CFHowlett> does ubuntuone for iphone also run on the ipad?
<mandel> dobey, ralsina will update the proposals
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :D
<ralsina> mandel: no I won't
<ralsina> and good morning!
<mandel> ralsina, I forgot the I :P
<mandel> ralsina, ups hehe
<ralsina> mandel: hehe
<ralsina> mandel: nice work on the creds-qt script!
<mandel> dobey, I meant 'dobey, ralsina I will update..'
<mandel> ralsina, I need to fix that one, there is some refactoring needed so that we have a windows and linux and provide the correct qss on windows
<mandel> ralsina, I've ran it a looks ugly.. very ugly, also, we need an icon from lisettte
<ralsina> yes
<ralsina> however, it's not terribly crucial that the proxy credentials dialog is pretty
<mandel> ralsina, also I founf bug 961027 with the release you sent
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 961027 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "on_download_finished signal is not correctly used in the Windows IPC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/961027
<ralsina> and it's a two-line fix, copied from the usoc gui main
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<mandel> ralsina, yeah, is simple, but I like things to be nice :)
<ralsina> I also got a more misteryous one about using "_ " as a formatting character
<ralsina> which I have not reported yet
<mandel> ralsina, he, it removes the _ because it takes them like an action?
<ralsina> In any case, I need to hack on the qss loading so it becomes parametric, so we can do things like $separator_color in it instead of having 60 #abcdef in it
<ralsina> mandel: I suspect we are sending %_ somehow to the logger
<ralsina> mandel: or something similar
<mandel> ralsina, also, I've set up a auth proxy on windows and I'm not getting the creds auth asked.. so I think that QNetworkProxyFactory.setUseSystemConfiguration is not really working..
<ralsina> weird, I did get that before
<mandel> ralsina, I guess I have to set the proxy in the NetworkAccessManager to use QNetworkProxy.Default
<ralsina> I will do some IRL and reporting today I guess
<mandel> ralsina, can you test that because afaik in my system it is no using the proxy, and it is a 1 liner :)
<ralsina> mandel: not right now, but yes
<mandel> ralsina, can you give me some background about this bug 958938
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 958938 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "On windows, the proxy credentials cannot be retrieved" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/958938
<ralsina> mandel: I think that's why the creds are not requested. See https://pastebin.canonical.com/62693/
<ralsina> mandel: I just got that with an authed proxy
<mandel> ralsina, hm.. let me take a look
<mandel> ralsina, keyring is buggy.. I'm really considering doing my own lib for that called secrets with a sync and async api
<ralsina> mandel: sure. But is there a way around that for today? ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, I think so :)
<ralsina> mandel: yay
<ralsina> ok, time to be a dad for bit, then walk, then breakfast. Will be back in about 90 minutes
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, did you fix the bug?
<gatox> mandel, yes! :D i couldn't be more happy :P
<mandel> gatox, what was the issue>?
<urbanape> Hey, all. Will probably be out this morning. Lex still has pink-eye, and I need to run him to the doctor. He'll likely stay home, and hopefully Amber can take the afternoon off.
<gatox> urbanape, ack
<gatox> mandel, it was some problem between some part of the code not clean and the package not being generated correctly.... and mmy brain completely dry to look at the same thing for a long time :P
<mandel> gatox, weird..
<gatox> mandel, yes....... the good news, is that it was an important bug and now it's fixed
<gatox> mandel, i'm reading your blog..... good post
<gatox> about pyqt twisted reactor
<mandel> gatox, evil qtreactor..
<gatox> agree
<nessita> hello everyone!
<mandel> nessita, morning!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> hola mandel, gatox
<nessita> ralsina: hello! you around?
<gatox> ralsina, when you are around, look at this: http://ubuntuone.com/4ae2jDxfp5LKhpXYKeYTIT :D \o/
<nessita> gatox: what did you install to get performance indicators?
<gatox> nessita, let me remember
<gatox> nessita, i look for "indicator" in the software center..... and install the system load indicator
<nessita> crap, I still need the reviews to move forward with the releases
<nessita> ralsina: I need your reviews ASAP, please :-)
<gatox> nessita, mandel do you know which is the dbus api to publish a file and get the link? it wasn't really clear for me yesterday
<mandel> gatox, from dbus or the rest api?
<gatox> mandel, i was using dbus for everything
<mandel> gatox, no idea.. wask in #chicharra they should know
<gatox> i tihnk that might be change_public_access..... but i have to check that
<gatox> mmm.... yes.... it seems to be that....... and then you have to listen the signal PublicAccessChanged if i'm correct
 * gatox answering himself
<mandel> gatox, if you hear voices, get worried
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!
<gatox> mandel, crap...... :P
<gatox> alecu, hi! o/
<mandel> alecu, morning!
<nessita> gatox: have you check on d-feet? that's the easiest way to digg that
<gatox> nessita, yes..... i was checking that.... but i wasn't sure..... but i think that it is the one i mention
<nessita> gatox: yes, that's it (I didn't read that :-D)
<gatox> nessita, :P thanks
<nessita> alecu: would you please help me with one review? is the update of the stable-3-0 branch for u1client, and I guess you can check if it makes sense
<alecu> nessita, gatox: I heard you guys were needing a replacement for deferToThread for windows
<alecu> nessita, sure, I can make reviews
<nessita> alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/stable-3-0-update-2.99.91/+merge/98535
<nessita> alecu: re deferToThread, I think there is no need... right mandel?
<alecu> nessita, gatox: did you end up putting the qt4reactor back just in order to use deferToThread?
<gatox> alecu, yess
<mandel> nessita, no, I fixed it :)
<nessita> alecu: on windows we agreed we never could let the qt4reactor go since we depend on that for IPC
<nessita> alecu: so we did not "put it back", apparently we just weren't using it right
<alecu> nessita, ok.
<alecu> mandel, so, how did you fix it? do you need a review on that branch?
<mandel> alecu, and the deferToThread issue was due to this: http://www.themacaque.com/?p=1067
<mandel> alecu, already landed
<nessita> mandel: you know that we hve the same issue in linux, without any reactor involved? (now that you mention that)
<mandel> nessita, what? deferToThread no working?
<nessita> mandel: no, doing an exec on a dialog and eveything freezing
<mandel> nessita, dammed, that is annoying, did you try to set WA_ShowModal to false?
<alecu> mandel, the solution in your blogpost sounds right
<nessita> mandel: but I want the dialog to be modal... and no did not try that
<alecu> mandel, but I see a small issue that can lurk in there.
<mandel> nessita, then we are stuck with show, I wonder why did the qt people add it
<mandel> alecu, shoot!
<mandel> ralsina, how did you set the proxy in you system? which version of windows is it?
<alecu> mandel, since ._exec freezes every event going to the parent window, we *have* to make sure that nothing can be clicked on the parent window of the dialog when we use your solution.
<alecu> mandel, otherwise breakage can occur
<alecu> mandel, since the code that was doing the ._exec may rely on nothing changing on the parent.
<alecu> does it make sense?
<mandel> alecu, yes it does, in the exampe case is for the proxy_creds dialog so we have no problem, but for control panel etc.. it is indeed something to consider
<alecu> (I've been thru similar situations in other unspeakable frameworks, and changing from modal to modeless dialogs usually brings this issue.)
<mandel> alecu, one question, have to tested proxy support on windows? how did you do it?
<alecu> mandel, if it is for the proxy credentials then we *might* have that same issue.
<alecu> mandel, think of this:
<alecu> you pop up the credentials dialog.
<alecu> mandel, but the user clicks again on the "ok" button in the parent.
<mandel> alecu, the credentials dialog is a diff process from any other
<alecu> mandel, or in the "cancel"
<alecu> mandel, oh, ok.
<alecu> mandel, anyway: are the parent buttons being disabled while the child is showing?
<alecu> mandel, (nevermind if they are in different processes or different mainloops)
<alecu> I'll test it right now.
<mandel> alecu, exactly, the problem you are stating I think is already fixed by gatox and nessita :)
<alecu> nessita, gatox: awesome!
<mandel> alecu, I'm setting the proxy in the windows control panel things and I'm not getting a 407
<mandel> alecu, eventhough I do not have the creds and is a auth proxy
<alecu> mandel, but does it connect?
<mandel> alecu, yes, control panel gets all the data
<nessita> mandel, alecu: the u1cp gets disabled when the u1cp knows is popping up a window, which is *not* the case for credentials
<alecu> mandel, anyway: you should ask brian since I remember reading in the IRC logs that he got proxies working on windows.
<mandel> alecu, I think ralsina got them working too
<alecu> nessita, so we need to let the u1cp know when proxy credentials are being requested
<nessita> alecu: well, is very very tricky to do that, since... how would you do that?
 * alecu thinks
<nessita> ralsina: I need reviews from you :'(
<alecu> nessita, I would do it like this:
<alecu> nessita, when the control panel creates the webclient it passes an optional parameter. This parameter is a function, that takes a boolean, and we can name the argument something like this: "requesting_proxy_credentials"
<alecu> nessita, whenever the webclient needs to show the credentials dialog, it calls that function with True
<nessita> alecu: any chance the webclient emits a signal when "is processing"?
<alecu> nessita, the control panel already knows this:
<alecu> nessita, it's from the time webclient.request is called until the deferred returned by it is fired (with either callback or errback)
<alecu> nessita, perhaps the control panel could inherit the webclient, add that specialization to request and use that specialized class to do requests.
<nessita> alecu: the thing is that all this happens in the backend... not in the client
<nessita> alecu: client -> frontend I mean
<alecu> right.
<nessita> alecu: and right now the frontend will disable the part that is being loaded
<nessita> but not the whole UI
<alecu> nessita, then I think it's safe enough.
<nessita> so if the account info is being requested to fill in the account tab, the "file sync status" widget and the get storage button are not disabled
<nessita> neither are the 'get help button', nor the twitter or facebook button
<alecu> nessita, the worst thing that can happen in all these cases is the proxy credentials dialog being thrown to the background
<mandel> ralsina, pin
<mandel> g
<alecu> nessita, I think we should pass the window id so the proxy creds dialog is shown on top too
<nessita> alecu: well, following what you mentioned before to mandel, the user could click on the "parent"?
<alecu> nessita, yes, the user could click on the parent. And the parent will get focus, but the areas being requested would be grayed out.
<alecu> nessita, and if the user clicks on a different area, another creds dialog will pop up.
<mandel> alecu, nessita yet, he could close the window, right?
<mandel> and the proxy creds dialog will be left there, or am I wrong?
<nessita> mandel: yes
<nessita> I guess so, yes
<alecu> mandel, yes, the proxy creds dialog would be below other windows.
<nessita> ideally we need to make the Qt dialog be 'transient for' other window id
<alecu> mandel, *you* need to make sure that the process is terminated when the parent dialog is closed.
<nessita> alecu: but how can mandel know that?
<alecu> nessita, that will help with it not being "below" the parent. But not with it closing when the parent closes.
<nessita> alecu: if a window is transient for another, the parent can not be closed (at least in gtk)
<alecu> nessita, does this happen when they are in different processes?
<nessita> alecu: yes, the former sso worked like that. Sso was a process, and the window id was the control panel one (another process)
<nessita> (sso process was the same as the sso UI process back then, but I think it applies the same)
<alecu> nessita, great then. It's probably a WM thing, so it should work on Qt too.
<nessita> alecu: anyways, I asked ralsina some time ago help for doing this... and unless we go deep in the wm stack, there is no way to do it
<alecu> mandel, so: in _launch_proxy_creds_dialog you should keep the reference to the process spawned by spawn_program. And in WebClient.stop you should make sure that the process is killed.
<alecu> nessita, I don't understand what is that you want to do.
<alecu> nessita, (I mean, with ralsina)
<alecu> nessita, closing the child when the user clicks to close the parent?
<nessita> alecu: no, setting a window to be transient of another window given its window id
<mandel> alecu, nessita  that means that we need to change the runner implementation, which uses glib or qt, to return the process use for the creds dialog
<nessita> alecu: that can not be done from qt
<ralsina> Hello again, sorry I am late, had to do something.
<ralsina> nessita: I did a few of the reviews, did I miss any?
<alecu> nessita, I'll take a look at transient windows from qt later today.
<ralsina> mandel: pong?
<mandel> ralsina, ho are you testing auth proxies on windows?
<nessita> ralsina: unless I'm very wrong, I emailed you asking for 3 reviews and got only one done :-/
<alecu> mandel, probably we need to change that, yes. I think that the right way would be to return a tuple with the current deferred, and some way to close the process.
<ralsina> nessita: ack, I did dobey's too yesterday. Will do them now.
<ralsina> mandel: by using my public proxy which I have told everyone about a few times already.
<mandel> ralsina, I know that, but how did you tell the system that you are using a proxy?
<mandel> alecu, ok, I'll file a bug for that and will take care of it as soon as I find out why I cannot get proxy working on windows
<ralsina> mandel: I configured it on chrome
<ralsina> mandel: which gave me the system's configuration dialog
<alecu> mandel, it sounds like an interesting bug, but let's better look at the bug list and see if there's something more urgent than that.
<mandel> alecu, sure
<alecu> mandel, I think today is a fine day to make plans rather than dive into code.
<ralsina> alecu: doing a widows release soon is not low priority
<alecu> btw: I love it when a plan comes together.
<ralsina> alecu: no, I need to get windows bugs fixed. Sorry.
<mandel> ralsina, I'll try the chrome path, but it seems that doing it from the control panel does not work
<mandel> alecu, you are missing the cigar, I'm sure there is unicode for that :)
<alecu> mandel, this is it: 烟
<ralsina> mandel: it's the same dialog
<gatox> ralsina, hi there!! did you see my screenshot?
<ralsina> gatox: not yet
<gatox> ralsina, here is the link: http://ubuntuone.com/4ae2jDxfp5LKhpXYKeYTIT (when you can)
<mandel> ralsina, that is why I'm puzzled
<ralsina> mandel: in fact, every app in the system picked it up.
<mandel> ralsina, in my case, all apps but u1 are using it
<mandel> ralsina, cause the release you made has proxy support, right?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<ralsina> mandel: if it didn't have it, why would I get proxy errors on stderr
<mandel> ralsina, I know, I'm just discarding possible reasons
<alecu> nessita, I'm reviewing this branch of yours: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/stable-3-0-update-2.99.91/+merge/98535
<alecu> nessita, if I do a diff with trunk, the only thing that changes is the version in AC_INIT in configure.ac
<mandel> ralsina, I think is my system since I just for an error telling me it could not lauch a process within my projects dir..
<nessita> alecu: yes
<alecu> nessita, what kind of review you need?
<nessita> alecu: you should diff against stable-3-0
<nessita> alecu: is a review that should check that features there have an approved FFe, and that no unwanted changes are there, mainly
<cparrino> Chipaca, aquarius, beuno_, joshuahoover - online via dongle + windows machine
<alecu> nessita, right. I branch stable-3-0. I merge in your changes. I get trunk minus that small diff.
<alecu> nessita, oh, ok.
<beuno> cparrino, wrong channel?  :)
<alecu> nessita, in that case, I see this, that has no FFe: Fix tunnel spawning code so that it works on windows.
<nessita> alecu: yes, but the idea is not compare against trunk, but compare the diff against stable-3-0
<cparrino> beuno - only channel available to me atm
<beuno> ay
<alecu> beuno, should we trust this guy? It looks like a fakeparrino.
<beuno> cparrino, what's your favorite christmas pudding?
<nessita> beuno: is easier than that, just start to argue with him, and of he plays along, he's he :-D
<alecu> lol
<nessita> (you can recognize me in the same way ;-))
<mandel> cparrino, if manuel was to shit on something.. what would it be?
<mandel> :P
<beuno> haha
<mandel> ralsina, I', stupid, I left sso running in a terminal from a branch I was working on..
<cparrino> mandel, there's no such thing as "my favorite english pudding"
<ralsina> mandel: ayayayay
<cparrino> alecu - no jodas!
<cparrino> :-)
<beuno> alecu, checks out.
<mandel> ralsina, I though it closed like the linux one..
<ralsina> mandel: no, it doesn't
<alecu> :-)
<mandel> ralsina, yep, I've realized that, why is that?
<ralsina> mandel: because it starts too slow and because there was a bug where if you start it twice quick it starts twice
<mandel> ralsina, oh, cute
<ralsina> mandel: and if you start it twice none of the instances reply on IPC
<alecu> nessita, I don't see a FFe for bug #956407, yet it's in the MP
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 956407 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) "Apport recipe attaches old/useless log files" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956407
<ralsina> nessita: reviews finished
<nessita> alecu: right, but that bug is not a new feature... just a bug fix
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<alecu> ok
<nessita> alecu: we still can land bug fixes until final freeze
<nessita> alecu: which is april 12th
<alecu> nessita, I have just seen this add_info for apport function. I did not know it even existed. I think we should have it include the proxy.log file.
<alecu> nessita, I'll open a new bug for that.
<nessita> alecu: awesome
<dobey> alecu: does the proxy.log contain any 'private' info?
<alecu> dobey, I think not, but I should double check. I just realized that syncdaemon.log is not included, so it might make sense not to include it either.
<alecu> I'll create the bug anyway, and we can check if we should include it or invalidate the bug.
<dobey> right
<dobey> it would be nice if we could automagically redact things in the logs
<alecu> dobey, perhaps by including some special sequence while printing it in the logs?
<alecu> dobey, like: SECRET("passWd"), and it gets translated into SECRET("XXXXX")
<dobey> alecu: depends on how we're currently doing it. but something like that
<dobey> it would be nice if we could register regex matches in apport somehow, like r'password="(.*)"' and apport would just replace the (.*) match with "[REDACTED]" or something
<dobey> but alas
<nessita> alecu: any other thing to note from the branch?
<alecu> nessita, I'm halfway thru reviewing the code.
<nessita> alecu: nice!
<dobey> nessita: are there any left that i need to look at?
<nessita> dobey: reviews? nopes :-)
<dobey> aye, ok
<dobey> i see ralsina approved the u1client one
<nessita> dobey: yes, but alecu is also looking at it
<dobey> right
<nessita> dobey: since he added most of the proxy code, I wanted to make sure the update had his approve
<dobey> ping me when it lands, and i'll make the tarball
<nessita> dobey: yes
<mandel> I'm off to have lunch
 * mandel lunch
<alecu> nessita, +1
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<alecu> nessita, should I change the status too?
<nessita> alecu: already done, thanks :-)
<gatox> nessita, i have a doubt regarding this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/944256
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 944256 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Using ubuntuone-control-panel-qt defaults to limit bandwidth" [High,Triaged]
<gatox> nessita, which should be the fix: no limit? a different limit?
<briancurtin> i'm not nessita, but i would go with no limit. the great majority of users are likely to be on high-speed connections with bandwidth to spare. if this was 15 years ago i'd probably think differently (but i'd also be 12 years old)
<nessita> gatox: is not like you need to change the default :-)
<nessita> gatox: there is bug that is missreading the defaults from syncdaemon
<nessita> gatox: if you look at /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<nessita> you will see that the default is:
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhhhhh that's the bug!!... i didn't understand that from the bug report
<nessita> [bandwidth_throttling]
<nessita> on.default = False
<nessita> read_limit.default = 2097152
<nessita> write_limit.default = 2097152
<nessita> gatox: so, in general, controlpanel should not change the defaults from the syncdaemon's default
<gatox> nessita, the bug report just say: I installed ubuntuone-control-panel-qt on a clean system and it defaulted to limit bandwidth to 2048 kb/second.
<nessita> gatox: rigth, so since controlpanel uses syncdaemon defaults, it means we're showing something wrong
<gatox> ok
<alecu> nessita, ping
<alecu> nessita, I'm trying to install ubuntuone-client-proxy in a VM that has an older version of ubuntu-sso-client.
<alecu> nessita, it says that ubuntuone-client will be updated (perfect) but it does not mention ubuntu-sso-client being updated.
<nessita> alecu: what version of ussoc do you have?
<alecu> nessita, I think that might be an error, since ubuntuone-client now uses the webclient from ubuntu-sso-client
<alecu> nessita, 3.1+r922-42~precise1
<nessita> wow that's old... well, in nightlies is very messy to put dependencies using revno version
<nessita> so we're just requiring ussoc >= 3.1
<alecu> nessita, oh, ok.
<nessita> alecu: you should update "by hand" as well, but the production package will be requiring ussoc 2.99.91
<nessita> so no worries there
<alecu> nessita, so, this won't happen in the main repo, right? if it only happens on nightlies I don't care :-)
<alecu> great
<alecu> thanks!
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> dobey: did you make the tarball for protocol?
<dobey> nessita: yes
<nessita> dobey: buuuu you did not let me know :-)
<nessita> I was staring at the version=2.99.91 and was confused
<dobey> you were off playing with the kids at school :P
<nessita> dobey: heh
<dobey> i discovered that bzr merge-upstream does uscan for you, yesterday
<nessita> dobey: yes it does, that's why we need to fix the watch file every time
<nessita> dobey: so you uploaded protocol 2.99.91 to ubuntu as well?
<dobey> i haven't uploaded it yet, no
<nessita> dobey: will you or shall I?
<dobey> i will
<alecu> nessita, in the latest nightlies this file is missing: /usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-proxy-creds-qt
<nessita> alecu: oh... hum... let's see
<alecu> nessita, and obviously sso fails when it tries to get the credentials.
<alecu> nessita, also, control panel fails in an ugly way
<nessita> alecu: how does it fail? when doing what?
<alecu> nessita, (it pops up a dialog with that error, I'm trying to reproduce to write the steps)
<nessita> alecu: yes, dialog popping up is the expected way
<nessita> alecu: the dialog sometimes freezes, and I think that's caused by the same exec_ issue that mandel had
<alecu> nessita, btw: the new control panel with the integrated wizard is awesome. I still don't like the cloud picture, and the text that's too bold, but it's awesome nonetheless :-)
<alecu> nessita, gatox, ralsina: congrats!
<ralsina> alecu: too bold?
<ralsina> alecu: change your default font to non-ubuntu-font and it's fixed ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, but my font is the default! :-)
<nessita> alecu: thanks!!!
<ralsina> alecu: ok ok ok and thanks!
<nessita> alecu: ok, great catch about the -qt binaries, will tweak packaging dailies now
<nessita> alecu: the whole code for those binaries is under the same namespace as the qt UI, right?
<nessita> oh no!
<nessita> there is a ubuntu_sso/webclient/qtnetwork.py outside ubuntu_sso/qt
<nessita> gah this will be complicated
<alecu> nessita, don't know about namespaces. mandel?
<nessita> alecu: how does the webclient chooses the implementation use?
<alecu> nessita, ubuntu_sso/utils/webclient/__init__.py
<nessita> alecu: hum, this name is no longer valid, no? "is_qt4reactor_installed"
<ralsina> nessita: let's do the 1:1 close to EOD so we can review how the releases went, ok?
<nessita> ralsina: perfect
<nessita> alecu: also, I think I tested this, and asking for QCoreApplication.instance() will give you not None even if there is a QApplication running
<alecu> nessita, right: we should have used a different name there when we replaced the check with PyQt instead of qt4reactor
<alecu> nessita, I know that mandel made a branch that took it out, then another to add it.
<alecu> *to add it back.
<nessita> alecu: trunk has it
<alecu> nessita, right: he took it out as you or ralsina requested. Then he put it back
<nessita> alecu: also... will you please help me with something? webclient/common.py:247
<nessita> alecu: why he put it back?
<ralsina> nessita: panic
<alecu> nessita, 247, yes.
<nessita> alecu: so... what if qt is not available, ergo de SSL_DIALOG program is not availble?
<ralsina> nessita: he said he got different objects on both tests, so it kinda scared him into putting it back in. Worst case it's redundant, not important
<nessita> alecu: I know we don't need to support a non-qt dialog,  but what will happen in that case? boom? nothing?
<alecu> nessita, probably we would get a similar WebClientError
<nessita> alecu: is there any chance to test that in the next 10 minutes? or is it too much to ask?
<briancurtin> besides general usage testing and some of the non-auth proxy stuff i did the other day, does anyone have any particular areas they want me to look at on windows?
<alecu> nessita, oh, wait.
<nessita> ralsina: why did he panic? is the same instance https://pastebin.canonical.com/62722/
<nessita> alecu: /me waits
<alecu> nessita, we disabled ssl overrides. Now any ssl error is a webclienterror.
<nessita> alecu: not sure what that means, sorry :-$
<alecu> nessita, ubuntu_sso/utils/webclient/qtnetwork.py, line 85
<ralsina> nessita: I would have to find logs but he was getting two different objects at some point.
<nessita> alecu: seeing that line, but really not sure what that means IRL, when a user is actually using this
<nessita> ralsina: ok, no need to do that now
<ralsina> nessita: right
<nessita> alecu: requesting a new nightlies build that will ship the qt UIs for proxy support only when the ussoc-qt package is installed
<nessita> will build in 9 minutes approx
<alecu> nessita, sorry, Lucila was telling me about the mirror that we need to replace in our car. :P
<alecu> nessita, she got her sideview mirror "crashed" too.
<nessita> alecu: $855 is costing me to replace my mirror
<alecu> :-(
<alecu> nessita, our costs ~ARS 250
<nessita> alecu: since my car is under warranty, I can only repair it at the official shop
<alecu> we are going to Av. Warnes in a few hours.
<nessita> the chevrolet original mirror is $610, and the "mano de obra" $250
<nessita> a crazyness
<mandel> alecu, yes, I did add it back 'cause I had an issue with it, but can be remove, I can double check
<mandel> alecu, what about namespaces?
<alecu> mandel, I don't care about removing those bits right now. nessita had some concerns because she requested only checking for the coreapp instance.
<alecu> mandel, but in any case, it's harmless.
<nessita> yes
<alecu> mandel, regarding namespaces...
<alecu> mandel, nessita asked: "the whole code for those binaries is under the same namespace as the qt UI, right?"
<alecu> mandel, but now she realized the answer is "no"
<alecu> because there are some bits that are in the webclient namespace.
<mandel> alecu, which are 'those' binaries?
<mandel> alecu, and if it is about qt, yes, we have code under webclient
<nessita> mandel: so, we "can't" (is complicated) code that requires qt under webclient. Not code that do not support not having qt around...
<nessita> alecu, mandel: wanna mumble about this? I need to solve it asap to release to ubuntu, and freeze is today
<alecu> dobey, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/893693/
<mandel> nessita, sure, give me 5 mins (updates are taking place)
<mandel> nessita, I'll ping you as soon as mumble works
<alecu> dobey, should I open a bug for it?
<nessita> mandel: I m there
<alecu> mandel, nessita: I'm fetching the laptop to mumble.
<ralsina> alecu, nessita, mandel: do you need me on that call?
<dobey> alecu: yeah. and sigh.
<dobey> although i guess that's a bug in pygobject
<alecu> dobey, does this mean that no notifications will be shown at all?
<dobey> alecu: you get that on precise?
<alecu> dobey, up to date precise with nightlies
<alecu> dobey, in fact, let me update the rest of precise, because I only updated the nightlies.
<alecu> dobey, I'll ping you back.
<alecu> nessita, ralsina, gatox: you may want to check this screenshot of the error dialog: http://ubuntuone.com/0gcDwz2oNBMDOrUNUj89R6
<ralsina> alecu: yes, I saw that, I need to fix it
<gatox> alecu, wow!
<nessita> alecu: yes, saw that
<alecu> ralsina, gatox: should I open a bug for it?
<ralsina> alecu: please and assign to me
<alecu> ralsina, ack
<nessita> alecu: yes please
<gatox> alecu, it's a feature...... we really encourage users to hide the details
<nessita> alecu: is the dialog also frozen sometimes?
<gatox> :P
<dobey> ooh!
<mandel> nessita, alecu FYI waiting for updates to  finish to be able to mumble..
<dobey> a progress bar!
 * mandel hates libre office
<alecu> mandel, click it off, dude!
<alecu> (Stan: Dude, what the fuck is wrong with German people? )
<mandel> lol
<mandel> alecu, nessita done, opening mumble, yet should we talk after the stand up?
<dobey> alecu: weird. so i didn't get the "Foo is uploading" notification, but no TypeError in logs either
<dobey> it's almost done
<nessita> mandel: sure
<dobey> (or maybe i just missed the notification because it pops up in a bad place)
<nessita> me
<gatox> me
<briancurtin> me
<mandel> me
<gatox> alecu, dobey ralsina ?
<nessita> dobey: with this new ussoc packaging issue, I will not be able to do the u1client packaging and upload to ubuntu today. I'm happy to do it next time, though :-)
<ralsina> me
<alecu> me
<ralsina> DONE
<ralsina> oops
<nessita> DONE: finished landing branches to complete the u1cp wizard. Proposed update-3-0 branches for ussoc, u1client, u1cp and u1windowsinstaller.
<nessita> TODO: releases
<nessita> BLOCKED: ussoc packaging may be broken
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed the reactor issue, couple of reviews, update the state of some issues that were already closed. Started working on Bug #944256.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with limit bandwidth bug, keep working on some issues in my queue.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<nessita> urbanape: standup?
<gatox> No
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 944256 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Using ubuntuone-control-panel-qt defaults to limit bandwidth" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944256
<gatox> briancurtin, go
<briancurtin> DONE: debugging, call, 1-1, add_to_autostart branch, some testing last night and this morning
<briancurtin> TODO: insert add_to_autostart call in case where no wizard runs on startup, whatever else needs to be done for release, probably get back to Mac stuff
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Fixed creds dialog not working on windows due to using exec_ in the dialog. Looked at proxy on windows and the diff issues we have with the proxy creds. Also found an IPC bug comming from sd in ralsinas last release.
<mandel> TODO: Fix proxy support and proxy creds on windows. Move to next bug in the list.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> ralsina, please
<ralsina> no notes yet,sorry
<alecu> DONE: broken wifi while traveling meant I had to take a forced freaky tuesday. Been doing IRL of the nightlies today
<alecu> TODO: more IRL to get the nightlies in shape
<alecu> BLOCKED: not today
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina
<dobey> meh
<alecu> NEXT: dobeeh
<ralsina> DONE: started perf reviews, proposed --installer option, reviews, build windows for QA , manager-like-substances handled TODO: fix styling bugs on windows, herd cats, random other stuff BLOCKED: no
<dobey> λ DONE: releases, uploads
<dobey> λ TODO: u1client release, finish uploads, bug triage/fixing, some closed milestone reorg
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<nessita> any comments anyone?
<nessita> ralsina: is urbanape with us today?
<ralsina> nessita: he should be, but I am locked out of canonicaladmin until I can get back to linux
<ralsina> so maybe I misplaced him
<dobey> nessita: you forgot thisfred?
<gatox> ralsina, nessita, he said earlier that he was with some problems.... let me check the logs
<dobey> oh right
<dobey> he's gone
<nessita> dobey: he's off today
<nessita> dobey: having a happy birthday I hope
<ralsina> thisfred is off the rest of the week
<nessita> gatox: ack
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> just realized, when tab complete wasn't working :)
<nessita> heh
<mandel> dobey, that would have never happened with gatox, he would have pinged someone else :P
<gatox> ralsina, nessita urbanape says: Hey, all. Will probably be out this morning. Lex still has pink-eye, and I need to run him to the doctor. He'll likely stay home, and hopefully Amber can take the afternoon off.
<dobey> hehe
<gatox> mandel, jejje
<nessita> alecu, mandel: mumble then?
<nessita> alecu: ping?
<alecu> I'm there
<dobey> uh oh
<dobey> ze progress bar hasn't gone away
<dobey> and i haven't gotten any notification about the upload
<briancurtin> brb, quick run to the coffee shop (forgot to buy coffee at grocery store :/ )
<apol> mandel: ping
<dobey> ah, now there is a TypeError
<dobey> weird
<apol> or anyone who can help me with SSO login, it broke when I moved from 11.10 to 12.04 -.-
<dobey> broke?
<apol> stopped working
<dobey> can you be more specific about what isn't working exactly?
<apol> ok
<apol> I was accessing the dbus interface in com.ubuntu.sso in /credentials
<apol> called com.ubuntu.sso.ApplicationCredentials
<apol> now I don't seem  to have this service anymore
<dobey> nessita: ^^ is this just the "old/deprecated api" getting removed?
<mandel> apol, pong!
<mandel> apol, how exactly?
<nessita> dobey: one sec, mumble
<apol> mandel: hmm... I don't know what other info to give :/
<mandel> apol, sso has service activation, nessita is the master of this piece of code :)
<dobey> mandel: it sounds like the old api being removed; and one needs to use /com/ubuntu/sso/blah/blah as the path now
<apol> so... what/where is the new api?
<dobey> apol: please be patient, and nessita will help in a few minutes. :)
<apol> ah ah
<apol> sorry
<nessita> apol: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SingleSignOn/UbuntuSsoClient (will give more details after I finish this call)
 * apol waits... :)
<apol> nessita: yes, that's what I was using before... maybe I need to install more packages?
<dobey> ok, lunch time for me. bbiab
<nessita> apol: did you read the paragraph that reads:
<nessita> "NOTE: formerly, the ApplicationCredentials interface was implemented under the /credentials object path. That interface is deprecated and should not be used. However, current applications using this interface will be able to do so until the Ubuntu 11.04 release inclusive, since it won't be removed it until 11.10. "
 * briancurtin chugs coffee
<nessita> apol: so, the /credentials path is not the same as /com/ubuntu/sso/credentials
<nessita> apol: /credentials path is deprecated, you should use /com/ubuntu/sso/credentials instead
<apol> ah
 * apol tries...
<nessita> apol: the API changes a bit, so the same calls as before will not work
<nessita> apol: please check the API in that wiki page :-)
<apol> wonderful
<nessita> dobey: would you please let me know if I need to do something specific to add the new dep python-openssl to ussoc?
<nessita> (re: packaging)
<briancurtin> ralsina: should we change SHOW_CMD (conf.py) back to False now or just right before the official release?
<apol> this new API has a method called register which is a C reserved keyword, so it's not possible to generate the C interface of your dbus
<apol> nessita: where you aware of that?
<apol> It's quite a common way to deal with dbus in Qt
<ralsina> briancurtin: I keep it True for QA builds and turn it off for release
<nessita> apol: not sure what you mean... would you please explain a bit?
<apol> sure
<briancurtin> ralsina: good plan
<apol> in Qt, to use a dbus interface, what you do is to generate the xml file of the interface using a line such as:
<apol> qdbus com.ubuntu.sso /com/ubuntu/sso/credentials org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable.Introspect > ubuntu_sso_dbus_interface.xml
<apol> then it generates a .h file
<apol> like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/893773
<nessita> apol: ack. So, the problem is...?
<apol> nessita: the problem is that there's a method called "register" and you can't have anything called "register"
<apol> I probably can find ways to workaround this, but well, it's still workarounding
<nessita> apol: can't you generate the .h so the method names use the namespace they are in? in dbus you have hierarchy (service name, object path, interface) so you can group your method logically
<apol> well, the method is ComUbuntuSsoCredentialsManagementInterface::register
<apol> it's a method inside ComUbuntuSsoCredentialsManagementInterface class
<nessita> apol: and, given that the method is under a specific path/interface, I don't see a conceptual reason to rename it... we can't rename methods considering all the languages reserved words...
<apol> ok then
<apol> never mind
<nessita> apol: can you propose another name for it, that would make more sense in that context?
<mandel> apol, what is the complies telling you?
<nessita> such as sso_register (first name I came up with)
<mandel> nessita, the problem that apol has is that if he wants to auto generate the api via the qdbus xml he finds a register method, since register is a key word in c++ the compiler is probably going bananas
<nessita> dobey: for u1client, be sure to require ussoc >= 2.99.91, since the new use of webclient requires it
<nessita> mandel: I understand that
<apol> mandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/893779
<nessita> mandel: but what I say is that we can't rename our methods considering every language reserved keyword...
<mandel> nessita, yeah.. I know, is a PITA coming from the c++ compiler
<nessita> mandel: perhaps the generation can be tweaked and a given prefix can be added to every method name?
<nessita> such as sso_
<apol> register_credentials?
<mandel> nessita, just what I was going to say!
<mandel> nessita, stop reading my mind!
<nessita> mandel: lol
<mandel> apol, yes, or even just register_ to be closer to the dbus definition
<nessita> apol: just FYI, the method goal is not registering credentials but registring a new sso account
<nessita> oops, so many typos, sorry
<nessita> apol: can you add a fixed prefix to every method?
<apol> i don't really know
<apol> I'll investigate
<mandel> apol, qdbus does not have many params, but what about adding an extra step in the middle, grab the xml and append _ to any cpp keyword?
<briancurtin> -sys.maxsize on prefixing methods something. i would need to have lazer eye surgery
<briancurtin> s/something/with something/
<apol> mandel: well, I'm seeing if qdbusxml2cpp has something like that
<mandel> apol, are you cheking the generated files in a source control? or are you doing this as a make/cmake step?
<apol> cmake yes
<mandel> apol, afaik you should not be running that as a make step, but just do it the first time and then adapt the generated code
<mandel> apol, since there is no guarantee that the machine compiling the code will have the sso dbus interface
<apol> i know
<apol> I have the xml versioned
<apol> what I do compile-time is to run qdbusxml2cpp
<alecu> nessita, ralsina, mandel: good news: nightlies u1cp, sso and sd are crossing an authenticated proxy just fine.
<nessita> alecu: AWESOME NEWS
<nessita> alecu: really, great great news
<ralsina> alecu: awesome!
<mandel> alecu, I'm updating the clean vm and will try the software center behind a proxy
<ralsina> apol: just out of curiosity, what are you doing with it? :-)
<apol> ralsina: I'm working on kubuntu's software center, I'm using it to login for the review and ratings service
<ralsina> apol: great!
<ralsina> apol: my next sunday project is better integration with KDE (maybe in a month of two)
<ralsina> apol: but I need to refresh my C++ *a lot*
<apol> ralsina: if I/we can help you, don't hesitate to get in touch :)
<ralsina> apol: will do!
<ralsina> apol: you may want to try this for a taste of things to come: https://launchpad.net/u1-toys
<nessita> gatox: something happened with the reset password page
<nessita> gatox: the error is no longer shown :-/
<apol> :)
<gatox> nessita, mmmmmm is there any bug for that?
<nessita> gatox: opening
<gatox> nessita, thanks
<nessita> gatox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/961315
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 961315 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "Qt UI: when resetting my password using an invalid reset code, the operation fails and no error is shown" [High,New]
<gatox> nessita, thanks
<alecu> dobey, I've tried dist-upgrading the whole Precise VM, and I still get those GI errors when notifications are to be shown.
<alecu> dobey, the only issue is notifications not being shown; SD keeps working fine otherwise.
<alecu> dobey, I'm creating a new bug for this... shall I assign it to you?
<alecu> dobey, or should I assign it to the notifications GI project?
<ralsina> I have to switch to linux to test some styling bugs, should be back in a few minutes. Keep talking to me, I have logs ;-)
<nessita> alecu, dobey: I packaged ussoc and tested it on a clean VM (without proxy involved). Will upload as soon as dobey gives me some ack about the python-openssl package
<apol> nessita: another question, why do you use "a{ss}" maps instead of "a{sv}"? It would make sense to me if it always were strings
<apol> but considering that the winid has to go there, a{sv} would make more sense
<nessita> apol: they are always strings so we can use the dbus bindings from python
<nessita> apol: using variants from python is more complicated than what we need
<apol> ugh xD ok
<nessita> apol: so, the windid is expected as string and cast to int
<nessita> casted*
<briancurtin> u1cp/gui people: i added a call to UbuntuOneWizard.done to add SD to the Windows autostart. i need the same functionality to occur for users who don't run through the wizard (they already have creds) - i'm not sure where this should go
<nessita> briancurtin: you added what where? :-)
<nessita> briancurtin: not sure I understood
<briancurtin> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/add_to_autostart
<briancurtin> i took add_to_autostart from u1-win-installer and added it to the current u1cp Wizard, so SD will startup automatically
<briancurtin> but it only does so in the case where it's a first time install. if you are upgrading and already had creds, we don't currently add to the autostart, but need to find a place to
<nessita> briancurtin: why not add that code to the installer itself?
<mandel> nessita, I've not installed the ubuntu one control panel, that is, I'm in a clean P vm, and ubuntu-sso-client-qt is installed, is that correct?
<nessita> mandel: unless something is pulling it in, which I doubt, you should not have -qt
<nessita> mandel: you sure?
<briancurtin> nessita: im not sure if we can do that - looking
<mandel> nessita, 100% sure
<mandel> nessita, I just added nightlies via add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntuone/nightlies
<nessita> briancurtin: is extremely difficult to know, when there are crendentials in the system, if the user just installed
<mandel> nessita, and did a sudo update-manager -d to make sure I have the latests of the latests
<nessita> mandel: something in our nightlies is pulling that in... but definitely is not the case in ubuntu
<nessita> 110% sure
<mandel> nessita, I'll remove it then
<nessita> otherwise the platform team would be screamiung at our faces
<alecu> dobey, bug #961342
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 961342 in Ubuntu One Client "GI error while trying to show notifications" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/961342
<dobey> alecu: you can assign to me and i'll look into it
<alecu> done.
<nessita> ralsina: do you know what I need to add to the debian pacakging to deal with the python-openssl license isue?
<dobey> nessita: just add the python-openssl dep
<nessita> oh, a dobey is here! :)
<mandel> nessita, nevertheless, requesting sso creds over auth proxy in software center fails with an error stating 'Authentication failed'
<nessita> dobey: didn't you mention we needed to "grant" the license or something like that?
<mandel> nessita, which is the 407 error from the proxy
<nessita> mandel: aaaaarghhhh so confusing :-/
<nessita> but I guess we'll have to settle with that
<mandel> nessita, it does not brake in a crazy manner, but I guess that we can add a bug to return an exception with a more decent error
<alecu> ralsina, bug #961348
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 961348 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Huge button on the dialog shown on errors" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/961348
<dobey> nessita: we need to tweak the license text a bit to add an exception yes; but we'll do it after this release. anything that needs it now, just add it.
<nessita> mandel: yes, like "proxy in the way, can't do anything else"
<nessita> dobey: ack then
<nessita> uploading before leaving for lunch
<mandel> nessita, I'll add the bug and tag it with the u1-tag, should be a simple one to fix
<briancurtin> nessita: we can add to the autostart via installer, but we should really only do it after the user has logged in. is there a good place in u1cp that would only execute right after login?
<mandel> nessita, one questions, if this messages are shown in the ui, shouldn't they be translated?
<mandel> nessita, not now, not another UIFe
<alecu> hey all: I need to run some car related errands, will be back later.
<nessita> briancurtin: yes, ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/controlpanel.py -> on_wizard_finished
<nessita> briancurtin: but I guess is the same you had before?
<nessita> briancurtin: there is no place to detect when there was credentials in the system *already*, but the controlpanel just installed
<briancurtin> I added it to wizard.py. looking at controlpanel.py now
<nessita> briancurtin: is basically the same, though I like it a bit better on the controlpanel. Also, please make sure to add a test confirming the call to the add_to_autostart is made
<briancurtin> nessita: thanks, i'm looking into adding it here
<briancurtin> (here = on_wizard_finished)
<mandel> nessita, FYI bug 961357
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 961357 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "Proxy authentication errors should be clearer" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/961357
<mandel> ralsina, FYI moving back to windows
 * gatox lunch
<nessita> briancurtin: I just realized there is a much better option
<briancurtin> i'm interested
<nessita> briancurtin: I think you need to call to autostart inside the controlpanel's main when the --installer option was passed...
<nessita> briancurtin: though now that I'm writing that, we still have the "new credentials" issue, no?
<apol> nessita, mandel: I have it working now, thanks for the help
<nessita> apol: nice!!!
<apol> it would be cool if you looked into the register renaming though, the code looks really ugly :(
<mandel> apol, superb!
<briancurtin> nessita: in main via --installer does seem better, i'll look into it. i'll see what it would have to do for new creds - maybe it just stays inside the wizard's done function as well (it's harmless to call it multiple times)
<mandel> apol, problem is, we not only have cpp clients.. and since we mostly we use python we did not see that comming
<mandel> apol, good things is, you wont get one called if/while/try/except etc :P
<apol> mandel: well, take it as positive criticism
<apol> if you want people to use it, at least
<mandel> apol, I know, I know, era broma :)
<ralsina> mandel: thanks!
<mandel> apol, problem is, we are very late in this cycle, but.. why don't you add a bug?
<apol> where would I report such a bug?
<mandel> apol, here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/
<mandel> apol, go to report a bug and explain all the details, we will later deal with it (not at the moment due to the deadline)
<apol> i'll see what I can do
<mandel> ralsina, turns out that automatic detection on windows is 'heavier' on windows than manual, which meant that altough I had manually set up the proxy it was not used..
<mandel> ralsina, puto windows!
<mandel> apol, sorry for the burden, but trust me we will do our best to get it working
<ralsina> mandel: no sure what that means. When you set to "automatic" the manual is disabled
<mandel> ralsina, yes
<mandel> ralsina, and is a tiny little check box..
<ralsina> mandel: he, ok, so now you know :-)
<nessita> dobey: ussoc 2.99.91 uploaded, if you want to move forward with u1client
<nessita> (which must depend on that)
<dobey> nessita: ok, thanks
<mandel> ralsina, I found the bug on windows, applicationProxy on windows returns a hostName that is '' therefore the credentials manager complains because you cannot have '' as the key of a pwassword
<mandel> password*
<ralsina> mandel: WTF?
<ralsina> oh, got it
<mandel> ralsina, and to make it more annoying the proxy type is 2, which means that qt is not able to detect the proxy..
<ralsina> I read that as the hostname beig "therefore the credentials manager..."
<mandel> ralsina, that would be an awesome proxy name
<nessita> lunchtime on this end
<mandel> ralsina, but, yeah, proxy detection, the way we have it, is broken, but there is a fix
<mandel> alecu, it seems that the proxy setting on windows return without a proxy, which is a proxy with hostname '', port 0 and type 2
<mandel> alecu, it means that we might have to query the system to set the proxy in the setup
<ralsina> gotta run for a few minutes, brb
<mandel> ralsina, FYI windows bug fixed, setting tests and will propose
<ralsina> mandel: awesome!
<mandel> ralsina, I hate that qtreactor, makes debugging really hard with pdb
<ralsina> mandel: you mean the constant "event loop already running"? That's Qt actually
<ralsina> mandel: I just 2> /dev/null
<mandel> ralsina, yeah, is what I do too.. on linux, but windows..
<ralsina> mandel: yes, on windows, you just can't
<ralsina> mandel: maybe with bash for windows you can
<mandel> ralsina, well, is sorted so lets get this merged hehe
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<urbanape> oof, hello, all.
<urbanape> briancurtin: ping
<briancurtin> urbanape: pong
<urbanape> heya, you up for any pairing today?
<briancurtin> urbanape: trying to add the last half of a branch for release, then yes
<urbanape> awesome, thanks.
<urbanape> I'll be here. Amber's watching Lex for the rest of the afternoon and tomorrow morning.
<briancurtin> sweet, got it working. commence testing
<nessita> gatox: so, I'm doing the review for https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/backend-problem/+merge/98513
<gatox> nessita, aja
<mandel> ralsina, do you mind if I EOD and propose tom?
<nessita> gatox: any chance you do not remove and add the main.py, but bzr move it? the way is now, the diff (and the bzr history) will show that file as  removed and a new file added
<nessita> gatox: so, the ideal way to handle that is (in a clean branch):
<nessita> bzr mkdir ubuntu_sso/qt/main
<nessita> bzr move ubuntu_sso/qt/main.py ubuntu_sso/qt/main/__init__.py
<ralsina> mandel: no, it's ok
<nessita> and then apply your changes
<nessita> gatox: same for the test file
<nessita> bzr mkdir ubuntu_sso/qt/main/tests
<gatox> nessita, in a clean branch or this one?
<nessita> bzr move ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/test_main.py ubuntu_sso/qt/main/tests/test__main.py
<nessita> gatox: I don't think you can do this in this one
<nessita> since you already remove it and re add it
<mandel> ralsina, ok, thx! tom you will have the working version, I'll ask you and alecu for reviews :)
<mandel> all., EOD here!
<mandel> see you tom!
<gatox> nessita, but maybe i could revert that..... ok.... i'll try in a new branch
<nessita> gatox: if you can revert, you're welcome to
<nessita> I have no idea how to do revert that and preserve the changes
<gatox> nessita, so, here it is: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/main-moved/+merge/98703
<gatox> nessita, i think you should accept that before, so i can merge my backend branch with trunk
<gatox> nessita, or should i mark this one as prerequisite?
<gatox> what do you prefer?
<nessita> gatox: a single branch, of course :-)
<nessita> gatox: merge your changes in that branch ;-)
<gatox> nessita, and then drop the backend branch?
<nessita> gatox: exactly
<nessita> gatox: the branch originally should not have removed and re-added files
<gatox> nessita, ok, i'll do that
<ralsina> gatox, nessita, alecu: two very simple branches for review, just qss changes, with pictures: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-zion-inverted/+merge/98701 https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-zion-inverted/+merge/98696
<nessita> gatox: we should bzr move files when we're moving then
<gatox> ralsina, on it
<gatox> them
<briancurtin> ah great. not even going to try to explain it, but this add_to_autostart will be a fun merge.
<nessita> briancurtin: enjoy! and welcome
<nessita> dobey: would you please let me know when u1client is uploaded? I'm trying to avoid having it in source dep wait
<dobey> nessita: what needs the new version?
<nessita> dobey: nothing specific, but you know how much I love to depends on the latest version for consistency sake (controlpanel does depend on 2.99.91 ussoc)
<dobey> nessita: stuff should only depends on the newest version necessary.
<nessita> dobey: yes, I usually agree. But since we're gonna say "version 2.99.91 of U1 supports proxy" I would like the controlpanel 2.99.91 to have the same proxy support as u1client, but if u1client is not 2.99.90, that will not be true...
<nessita> (since controlpanel web request will have proxy support, but syncdaemon will not work)
<ralsina> Also, https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/u1cp-windows-styling/+merge/98704 should cause no visible changes in linux, fix bug #961229 on windows
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 961229 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "On Windows, control panel has focus styling artifacts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/961229
<nessita> ralsina: any reason why the underline was removed from the tabs when focused?
<nessita> ralsina: visually, not in code I mean
<ralsina> nessita: on what branch?
<nessita> ralsina: I noticed that since a couple of days ago
<ralsina> nessita: hmmm I have the underline here
<nessita> ralsina: no particular branch, just IRL
<nessita> ralsina: when tabbing into a tab?
<nessita> ralsina: not when hovering it
<nessita> gatox: you let me know when the branch is ready?
<gatox> nessita, yes.... i'm testing it IRL.... because something went wrong and it wasn't working the new branch now
<nessita> ack, thanks
<ralsina> nessita: yes, by tabbing. But then again, I have not been in ubuntu much lately, so maybe there is something broken there. I do have them in KDE right now
<nessita> ralsina: hum...
<nessita> I don't have them in ubuntu...
<ralsina> Let me switch to unity since I have to test some stuff there
<nessita> (just double checked)
<nessita> ralsina: nice
<gatox> nessita, done: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/main-moved/+merge/98703
<nessita> ack
<nessita> gatox: also, can you please explain in the commit message how you fix the backend getting stuck? :-) when that goes to the changelog, does not provide that much info to someone reading the release notes
<gatox> nessita, ok
 * alecu is back
<ralsina> nessita: I have underlines usig 3.1+r292-49~precise1
<ralsina> nessita: I have not, however, updated the system in a few days, I only updated u1cp and dependencies today
<nessita> ralsina: is your system up to date?
<nessita> ah, je
<nessita> that ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, is this necessary? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-zion-inverted/+merge/98701
<ralsina> gatox: oh, yes
<gatox> ralsina, in the other branch you are setting background-color: white to QWidget
<ralsina> gatox: look at the screenshot
<gatox> spinbox should inherited
<ralsina> gatox: that is on sso
<dobey> nessita: the new binary package for u1client will hold it up a bit btw
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhhhhh my bad
<gatox> ralsina, only look at the code.... thought that was the saame project
<ralsina> gatox: if I set qwidget to white here, I break all the app
<nessita> dobey: ah, right...
<gatox> ralsina, roger that.... i thought it was the same qss.....
<dobey> but it's uploaded now
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<nessita> gatox: could you please commit with --fixes and the bug number for the branch https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/main-moved/+merge/98703 ? also, in the commit message it should specify that the fix applies to windows only
<gatox> ok
<nessita> (otherwise people from linux, suffering from this - like perrito - will think we fixed it for them as well)
<nessita> which so far we did not :-/
<gatox> nessita, i realize there wasn't a bug for this.... the bug was only for linux..... creating now
<nessita> gatox: thanks
<ralsina> nessita: I am not sure I understand what you mean by "I wonder why you added a new method start_from_license instead of redefining setStartId in the QWizard"
<nessita> ralsina: this question may be a non-sense, I might be getting something wrong from the qwizard documentation... but why adding a custom method when the api provides one?
<ralsina> nessita: if you change the startID outside __init__ you need to restart the wizard
<ralsina> which is exactly what the new method does
<nessita> ralsina: right.. but in my head, by doing that (providing a method in our custom wizard), you're leaking info to the mainwindow about the controlpanel widget structure
<nessita> ralsina: so it would make more sense (to me, please correct me) to have the start_from_lincese in the controlpanel widget
<gatox> nessita, done
<ralsina> nessita: I could add that method to contrlpanel instead
<ralsina> right
<nessita> and let le controlpanel widget do whatever it considers necessary, like doing startID on the wizard and restarting it
<nessita> ralsina: so no need to add the method in the wizard itself, given that its API already provides what is needed
<nessita> no?
<nessita> gatox: ack
<ralsina> makes it awkward to test, and means I have to add a installer parameter to control_panel too
<ralsina> or no, forget that
<nessita> ralsina: why?
<nessita> ok, forgotten
<ralsina> :-)
<nessita> I'm just saying to have: self.ui.control_panel.start_from_license()
<ralsina> right
<nessita> instead of accessing the "internal" (not necessarily hidden) wizard
<dobey> bah, am hungry again
<ralsina> nessita: usually, I don't consider UI components private (or I would call it _ui instead of ui) but sure, I will do that and keep it in mind for the future.
<briancurtin> great, crashing test.
<briancurtin> eh, maybe its not me. the baseclass crashes as well
<briancurtin> is u1cp ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui.qt.tests.test_gui.MainWindowTestCase currenty passing on Linux?
<dobey> nessita, alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/libsoup-ssl-dialog/+merge/97057 should be 'rejected' right?
<nessita> dobey: not sure... it also has several branches depending on it
<gatox> briancurtin, yes, they are working on liunx
<nessita> briancurtin: yes
<dobey> nessita: but we aren't doing ssl proxies, because nothing supports ssl to the proxy, right?
<briancurtin> i know this works IRL but the tests crash python :/
<nessita> dobey: right
<alecu> dobey, right, but that branch checks ssl against the server, not against the proxy.
<dobey> oh
<dobey> hmm
<alecu> dobey, and for a library that might be useful at some point if we want to allow the user to accept invalid certificates for some servers.
<alecu> dobey, but certainly we do not want users to accept invalid certificates for *our servers*.
<dobey> alecu: unless of course, it's connecting to a different server that isn't *our* server
<alecu> so the branch is not needed right now, but may make sense at some point if we want our desktop apps to download say, pictures or videos or something from user defined servers. Or something like that.
<dobey> well, anyway; it's probably good to note, that practically nobody gets ssl right, anywhere.
<alecu> but it's gotten more right than proxies usually.
<dobey> also; fml, dandelions grow way too fast :(
<dobey> only because proxies are always wrong
<briancurtin> if anyone has a minute for lp/bzr question, can you let me know how to un-screw this up: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/add_to_autostart -- rev293 is ralsina's branch that i had applied and didn't know it would get pushed (294 used to be called something different, but i remerged onto a clean checkout)
<briancurtin> i might just export it as a diff and just start over...
<ralsina> briancurtin: that's what I would do
<briancurtin> ralsina: since it depends on your --install branch, once i get a clean u1cp branch, how do i apply your branch but not have it be a part of any work i checkin/push to my own branch (so yours is dependent)
<ralsina> briancurtin: you merge my branch and in the proposal declare it as prerequisite
<briancurtin> ralsina: ah, so it's lp that figures out that it's not my work?
<ralsina> briancurtin: right, the proposal does it
<briancurtin> ralsina: cool, thanks
<alecu> briancurtin, usually when I merge from a side branch I put the branch name in the commit, so it's easier to track. Like "merged from lp:~ralsina/project/branch"
<ralsina> nessita: I get some strange test failures in installer-option and can't find why. Have a minute to give me a hand?
<nessita> ralsina: sure
<ralsina> nessita: I am getting failures in UbuntuOneWizardCloudToComputerTestCase which I have not touched
<nessita> ralsina: have a trace?
<ralsina> nessita: https://pastebin.canonical.com/62768/
<nessita> ralsina: wanna push the branch that is giving you that?
<nessita> they look like legit "test" errors... but if you have not changed anything...
<ralsina> nessita: pushed, it's lp:~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/installer-option
<nessita> branching
<ralsina> nessita: the tests there are a bit weird. For example, the "button behaviour" tests depend on absolute page IDs
<ralsina> nessita: which is why I had to shift them all when I added a page at the beginning
<nessita> ralsina: yes, they do. We can improve them by putting a name instead of the id and in the test doing the getattr in the self.ui
<ralsina> I can do that after I get rid of these :-)
<nessita> ralsina: at the time, I consider that a good intermediate solution between time-results, considering that I thought the page order  will not change (I don't like adding the license page if we're never showing it...)
<ralsina> nessita: I *could* add the page in start_from_license...
<ralsina> nessita: but that's even hackier
<nessita> ralsina: right
<nessita> so, no
<nessita> ralsina: if you test your branch IRL, the test failure are reflecting IRL bugs. For example, in the cloud-to-computer page, the back button is gone
<ralsina> nessita: hmmmm ok, I'll dig then
<nessita> ralsina: you forgot to remove something:
<nessita>     self.setButtonText(self.NextButton, self.next_button_text)
<nessita> AttributeError: 'UbuntuOneWizard' object has no attribute 'next_button_text'
<ralsina> nessita: where's that?
<nessita> ralsina: grep for it, i got that in the test run
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> from the trace:
<nessita>   File "/home/nessita/canonical/controlpanel/review_installer-option/ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/wizard.py", line 252, in initializePage
<nessita>     self.setButtonText(self.NextButton, self.next_button_text)
<nessita> AttributeError: 'UbuntuOneWizard' object has no attribute 'next_button_text'
<ralsina> nessita: got that one, and that explains it. Thanks!
<nessita> ralsina: still 2 tests failures, they may be legit
<nessita> ralsina: my guess is that a CommitButton does not make currentIdChanged be emitted
<nessita> but some other signal
<ralsina> nessita: well, that's totally undocumented anyway
<ralsina> it's an implementation detail of QWizard, really
<gatox> ralsina, nessita eod for me..... and i really need to go to the university to an import errand..... i'll try to apply nessita's comments to the backend branch tonight
<ralsina> gatox: ok, thanks!
<nessita> ralsina: why changing the next button to be a commit button?
<ralsina> nessita: so the user can't go back
<ralsina> you can't "disagree" on a license
<nessita> ralsina: but the way it was before, you couldn't go back either. Though I understand is more correct using CommitButton
<ralsina> nessita: before there was no way to see the page, so I am not sure what you mean :-)
<ralsina> nessita: you mean having a next and removing the back in the next page?
<ralsina> I am just trying to use the features provided instead of doing things manually as much as possible
<briancurtin> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/windows-autostart/+merge/98720 -- i'm confident in the branch via IRL testing, but due to some GUI tests crashing on Windows (higher up the chain that my test) i'm not exactly sure what to do
<ralsina> briancurtin: you can run your specific tests
<briancurtin> ralsina: even running my specific test fails due to a class higher up the inheritance chain
<ralsina> briancurtin: using u1trial, although I am fuzzy in the details beyond running all the tests in a single file by u1trial --reactor=qt  --gui foo/bar/test_stuff.py
<ralsina> briancurtin: oh, that sucks
<ralsina> briancurtin: you get the same failure in trunk?
<nessita> ralsina: yes, since we already are customizing every button layout on every page
<nessita> ralsina: you could see the license page by manually changing the show_license to True and running it from source
<nessita> was working great :-)
<ralsina> nessita: hahaha, ok, I just tried to make it nicer, and use the features we have
<ralsina> nessita: but I can revert if you really feel it's the right thing to do
<nessita> ralsina: not really, I just did not know about commitpage
<nessita> commitbutton
<ralsina> commit*
<ralsina> yeah, ok, I have the tests fixed now, need to add one for start_from_license and I'm done with it
<briancurtin> ralsina: yep, with trunk it fails
<ralsina> briancurtin: then if with good IRL tests it passes, the tests should not block you, I guess
<ralsina> nessita: are you ok with landing briancurtin's page with preexistant failing tests in windows?
<ralsina> nessita: I am starting on test-fixing on friday
<briancurtin> ralsina: yep, i've tested on 7 and XP, locally and via a bundled installer
<nessita> ralsina: can I see the trace?
<ralsina> briancurtin: ^
<briancurtin> nessita: there's no trace per se...it crashes the Python interpreter
<nessita> briancurtin: ah, that's very likely a qt seg fault
<nessita> briancurtin: are you patching "everything" that you should?
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> briancurtin: I can look at the branch to confirm that
<nessita> what branch is it?
<briancurtin> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/windows-autostart/+merge/98720
<nessita> branching
<nessita> briancurtin: which one is the last test being reported in the terminl?
<briancurtin> nessita: when running a clean u1cp trunk it fails - i'm not aware of any current branches that need to be applied for that, but i could have missed it
<ralsina> briancurtin: no branch pending is supposed to fix it
<briancurtin> nessita: it gets to test_animation_is_active (AccountPanelTestCase), but the issue is further down in some base class. the test that i added fails, then i ran the tests of the base class and they fail, and on up the chain
<briancurtin> but that's just very early on in the tests to be run
<nessita> briancurtin: how are you running the suit?
<nessita> suite
<briancurtin> nessita: i started by just doing run-tests to run everything. even when i run just the individual test i added (by doing u1trial and passing -t with the exact class to run) it crashes
<nessita> briancurtin: are you passing -r qt4 --gui?
<nessita> if you do not use --gui, UI tests will explode
<nessita> booting my windows VM now
<briancurtin> nessita: i'm 99% sure i was doing that but it's past my command history (or i closed the window). i will try again and be 100% sure to use that
<ralsina> nessita: finished fixing installer-option. Calling dibs on your morning review slot tomorrow
<nessita> ralsina: dibs granted
<nessita> ralsina, briancurtin: overall, I think we can land a branch if all is green in linux, but I think we need to fix this (sooner or later)
<nessita> so will try to debug a little
<briancurtin> nessita: yep, i'm running with --gui
<briancurtin> nessita: python ..\..\bin\u1trial --reactor=qt4 --gui -p"ubuntuone\controlpanel\dbustests" -i "test_linux.py, test_libsoup.py" ubuntuone
<briancurtin> also crashes when i give it a -t to filter down to specific tests (like the one i added)
<ralsina> nessita: yes, I filed a bug for these test failures yesterday, I think
<nessita> briancurtin: reproduced, will give it 5 minutes of debugging
<nessita> ja, found out what;'s the proble,m
<nessita> but have no solution to propose
<nessita> briancurtin, ralsina: this avoid the crashes http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/894239/, but is not sematically correct to remove that line...
<nessita> ralsina: any idea why showing a widget makes qt seg fault?
<ralsina> nessita: not the slightest
<ralsina> nessita: unless we are not having a QApplication for some reason
<nessita> will add a print before the .show() call
<ralsina> nessita: god news are, a core dump on the crash should give useful info
<nessita> ralsina:  this is windows we're talking about, no?
<nessita> :_P
<ralsina> nessita: oh, right, windows
<ralsina> nessita: me engolosiné despues de 4 horas de ubuntu
<nessita> ralsina: when adding these prints:
<nessita>     271         print '\n\n\n===========================', repr(QtCore.QCoreApplication.instance())
<nessita>     272         print '\n\n\n===========================', repr(QtGui.QApplication.instance())
<nessita> I got:
<nessita> =========================== <PyQt4.QtGui.QApplication object at 0x0233D300>
<nessita> =========================== <PyQt4.QtGui.QApplication object at 0x0233D300>
<ralsina> nessita: ok, so. We could bisect the failure, I guess
<nessita> ralsina: so the seg fault is a pain in the butt
<nessita> ralsina: bisect how?
<briancurtin> ralsina: we could get a nice dump file if i ever have time to finish https://bitbucket.org/briancurtin/minidumper
<nessita> ralsina: every single ui tests fail with that
<ralsina> nessita: try revision 100, see if it fails, and so on
<ralsina> nessita: we used to have working windows tests in the past, we could find the revno that broke them
<nessita> ralsina: I added the self.ui.show() in the past 4 weeks
<nessita> so clearly that broken it
<nessita> but why self.ui.show() will break it?
<briancurtin> they weren't broken too long ago. i can run the manual bisect if you want
<ralsina> nessita: no idea whatsoever, but why did you have to add it?
<nessita> briancurtin: you'we welcomed to
<ralsina> briancurtin: you can run bzr blame to see the change for that line, so we can confirm that broke it
<nessita> ralsina: 2 reasons: several tests were doing the self.ui.show() in them and the adding a cleanup for hiding... and also, I consider that semantically is more correct to test how a widget *looks*, which requires the widget is shown, no?
<nessita> ralsina, briancurtin: 100USD bzr blame says nessita ;-)
<nessita> actually, nataliabidart
<ralsina> nessita: the problem may be that we are faking something and then we are showing() something that's not a widget somewhere
 * nessita knows she added it
<nessita> ralsina: not in this tests
<nessita> these*
<ralsina> nessita: the only things that need showing are checking for geometry and isVisible()
<nessita> we're faking backends
<nessita> ralsina: leaving the discussion of  to show or not show appart for a while, qt should not seg fault when showing a widget, no?
<ralsina> nessita: it usually doesn't :-)
<nessita> ralsina: this is the trace http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/894254/
<nessita> (what I could get from windows, of course)
<ralsina> hehe
<ralsina> Oh, right, old 0a9e! (not really)
<ralsina> nessita: BTW, you probably should update your Qt/PyQt
<nessita> ralsina: to which version?
<ralsina> nessita: Qt 4.8.0 PyQt 4.9.2 IIRC
<ralsina> 4.9.1
<briancurtin> nessita: rev 264 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-control-panel/trunk/revision/264.2.11
<ralsina> not that it will help here, of course
<ralsina> briancurtin: so yes, adding the show breaks it
<nessita> I won! I won!
<nessita> ralsina: found the problem
<ralsina> nessita: what's self.ui.destroy?
<nessita> briancurtin: instead of removing the show, change this:
<nessita> ralsina: YES :-D
<ralsina> use deleteLater!
<nessita>     300             self.addCleanup(self.ui.hide)
<nessita> ralsina: what's deleteLater?
<nessita> ralsina: can't we delete it ASAP?
<ralsina> nessita: deleteLater deletes it after it gets to the event loop
<nessita> ralsina: is there some method to deletes it sonner? (when calling it)
<ralsina> the problem is, if you remove the object before reaching the event loop, then maybe a signal is triggered with a stale pointer
<ralsina> nessita: it will delete it soon enough :-)
<nessita> ralsina: not really... is not deleted until the whole suite finishes
<nessita> I just tested it IRL
<briancurtin> nessita: i think our line numbers aren't matching up. do you want that as the last line of the setUp right there?
<ralsina> add a processEvents as cleanup
<nessita> briancurtin: sorry, was doing tons more of tests, will give a proper diff
<ralsina> a cleanup that does thing.deleteLater() ; QtCore.QCoreApplication.instance().processEvents() should delete immediately
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<ralsina> nessita: if even with that it's not deleted, then we may be keeping a reference somewhere
<nessita> that worked
<nessita> briancurtin: diff is:
<ralsina> nessita: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4888189/how-delete-and-deletelater-works-wrt-to-signals-and-slots-in-qt
<nessita> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/894265/
<nessita> briancurtin: with that diff ^, I got: FAILED (errors=16, successes=988)
<nessita> which is much better than a crash :-D
<briancurtin> nessita: ah, there we go. working
<nessita> briancurtin: and I will leave that fix to you, since symlinks are involved ;-)
<briancurtin> nessita: yes, my favorite part of python on windows!
<ralsina> nessita: are cleanups stacked? So it's hide->deleteLater->processEvents?
<nessita> ralsina: yes, guaranteed
<ralsina> nessita: cool then
<nessita> briancurtin: merry christmas!!!
 * ralsina goes play Another One Bites the Dust
<nessita> ralsina: let's do 1-1- tomorrow?
<nessita> before the weekly call
<ralsina> nessita: yeah, I am drained
<nessita> me too, and I need to clean my habitat a bit
<nessita> dust and pelusas are eating me
<ralsina> nessita: and still have to fix a bunch of crap on windows, which I really don't want to
<ralsina> but it's taking shape :-)
<nessita> yes
<nessita> ok, I'm off crowd
<nessita> see ya all tomorrow
<ralsina> bye nessita!
<nessita> bey all!
<dobey> later all
<ralsina> bye dobey
<ralsina> briancurtin: if you get to propose that branch today, I can add it to tomorrow's installer for QA
<briancurtin> i'm proposing the symlink branch now, will be proposing the branch with nessita's fix in a minute
<ralsina> specially since the test failures don't seem to be IRL fails
<ralsina> beuno: cool
<ralsina> oops, that was for briancurtin
<briancurtin> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/nessitas-crash-fix/+merge/98735 and https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/no-symlinks-on-windows/+merge/98736 are ready
<briancurtin> now that i have this nessita fix i'm going to try out the autostart tests that i was ignoring before when it was broken
<ralsina> globally approved the crashfix
<ralsina> briancurtin: on the symlink test, it's better if you move that part to a separate test and make it skipIfOs("win32", "No symlinks on windows" )
<briancurtin> ralsina: noted - i'll fix that after the other branches
<ralsina> Or maybe doing that is a pain in the ass
<ralsina> wait, it is a pain in the ass
<ralsina> since that's not a test, and is rather part of the setup
<ralsina> approving what you have
<ralsina> and EOD for me
<ralsina> byr briancurtin and whoever else is still around :-)
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'll mail you with status and branches once im done
<briancurtin> and the test i added now works with all of the other branches, so i'll repropose the autostart branch
#ubuntuone 2012-03-22
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Good morning, everyone! :D
<mandel> man.. I hate lightdm!
<jo-erlend> is this a good place to talk about Ubuntu SSO? We're making some changes to our LoCo site and I'd like to learn what it would take to make it use Ubuntu SSO for logins.
<jo-erlend> oh. For web stuff, it's just like any other OpenID?
<mandel> jo-erlend, here is the right place to ask about the ubuntu client for sso, so I might be able to help you :)
<mandel> jo-erlend, if not, I can point you to the right guy
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> good morning!
<gatox> @ping
<jo-erlend> mandel, well, in this case it's primarily about a website. Is it possible to link to login.ubuntu.com in a way that chooses a particular language other than English by default? From a web-site perspective, are there any differences between using Ubuntu SSO and any other OpenID service?
<mandel> gatox, nessita morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<mandel> nessita, I know you know more about the sso service than I do, got any help for jo-erlend ?
<nessita> mandel: sure! the question specifically is...?
<nessita> jo-erlend: ^
<jo-erlend> nessita, <jo-erlend> mandel, well, in this case it's primarily about a website. Is it possible to link to login.ubuntu.com in a way that chooses a particular language other than English by default? From a web-site perspective, are there any differences between using Ubuntu SSO and any other OpenID service?
<nessita> jo-erlend: I'd guess the site will pick the language from the web request headers, as far as I know there is no way to create a lang-dependent link
<nessita> jo-erlend: just FYI, we have no control over login.ubuntu.com, U1 is just a 'client' of that service
<jo-erlend> nessita, ah, so if my locale is Norwegian, then the login page would've used Norwegian by default if it was translated?
<jo-erlend> oh, ok.
<nessita> jo-erlend: I would guess so, or the web site could also go some geoip location and use that (the same google that does)
<mandel> wtf.. bzr broke in my last update..
<jo-erlend> nessita, is there an IRC channel for the login service itself?
<nessita> jo-erlend: let me find out
<jo-erlend> thank you! I find it a little difficult to get a good overview of all this stuff. :)
<nessita> jo-erlend: #canonical-isd is the channel in freenode
<jo-erlend> great, thanks. Then I'll go bother them instead. :)
 * mandel back
<mandel> nessita, do you know if ralsina is going to be around?
<nessita> mandel: he will, as far as I know
<nessita> mandel: he usually starts working at 9:30
<mandel> nessita, ok, thx
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> goodmorning!
<ralsina> 9:32 to be exact :-)
<ralsina> mandel: Iknow you are used to see me around 7AM but I fell asleep today
<mandel> ralsina, meh, I just wanted to let you know that the windows reviews is ready, nothing important
<ralsina> mandel: cool, url?
<mandel> ralsina, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/retrieve-proxy-creds/+merge/98828
<mandel> ralsina, I asked alecu to double check, but that is how he is setting the tunnel.. I guess he show the issue there but never made the changed in the webclient
<ralsina> mandel: ack, will do a IRL after I boot to windows (sigh)
<alecu> good morning to all, too!
<mandel> ralsina, cool! it should work as expected.. although the dialog is very ugly, but I'll focus on more important buts first
<mandel> alecu, morning!
<mandel> alecu, can I have a review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/retrieve-proxy-creds/+merge/98828  ?
<alecu> mandel, sure
<mandel> alecu, I had to make some changes to ensure that the webclient used the correct proxy on widows
<gatox> nessita, the tests in this branch has been updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/main-moved/+merge/98703
<nessita> gatox: ack!
<ralsina> nessita: 1:1 ?
<nessita> ralsina: can we do it right after the standup? I'm with reviews now :-) (but if you need let's!_
<nessita> )
<nessita> I meant: right before
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> tiday there is team call
<nessita> yes
<ralsina> ok, then 11:30?
<nessita> deal!
<ralsina> ack
 * ralsina goes to make the dialog button stay small
<ralsina> but first, windows
<nessita> ralsina: saw my last comment in you branch? can I re-review?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, changed and pushed
<nessita> ack
<nessita> gatox: can you try running your main_moved tests suite in a clean branch?
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> gatox: be sure to never run ./setup.py build
<nessita> ralsina: approved installer-option
<ralsina> nessita: thanks!
<ralsina> briancurtin, mandel: building binaries to test your branches IRL
<briancurtin> ralsina: cool
<mandel> ralsina, superb!
<nessita> gatox: were you able to run the suite?
<gatox> nessita, i'm on it.... just a sec
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> nessita: my installer-option branch failed to merge with a new, different error (not in the tests, I think)
<nessita> ralsina: links pliz?
<ralsina> nessita: oh, wait, segfault in a test
<mandel> ralsina, briancurtin in the mean time, I'm fixing the sso broken tests on windows
<ralsina> nessita: https://pastebin.canonical.com/62826/
<nessita> ralsina: I don't see any error there
<ralsina> nessita: segfault in line 2
<nessita> ah oh
<nessita> uh
<nessita> eh!
<nessita> :-/
<nessita> ralsina: wanna try sending it to tarmac again?
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<ralsina> sent
<briancurtin> nessita: fixing the win32/symlink test with your suggestions
<ralsina> "you probably foud a bug in bazaar"... like that's going to make me feel better
<nessita> briancurtin: thanks! we try to avoid as much as possible to have if sys.platform checks around, we try to "concentrate" them either in python package's init, or using custom skips
<briancurtin> nessita: yeah i should have had a better approach...the symlink tests for the python stdlib are close to what you describe in the comments, so i should have known better :)
<ralsina> nessita, briancurtin: so the with-simlink is skipped on windows and the other one is skipped on linux, right?
<nessita> ralsina: which other one to skip in linux? :-)
<ralsina> nessita: the one without the symlink
<briancurtin> i would think both tests run on linux, just that the symlink part doesn't run on windows...but i'll see how it works
<ralsina> nessita: or else, we run most tests twice on linux?
<nessita> ralsina: no, we run it in linux as well. We run them twice but with different setups
<nessita> so, in words, that would be:
<ralsina> nessita: what does running it without the symlink test on linux?
<dobey> hrmm
<nessita> * a test suite that checks that the calculator thread do the right things with files and dirs
<ralsina> nessita: besides adding another 30 seconds to our patience ;-)
<nessita> * a test suite that checks that the calculator thread do the right things with files and dirs and symlinks
<nessita> ralsina: I just described the 2 test suites
<ralsina> nessita: I don't see what the first one does that the second doesn't
<nessita> ralsina: the first does not use symlinks
<nessita> which is a different scneario that having symlinks
<nessita> ralsina: your code may "fail" if it doesn't find a symlink in the disk
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I don't want to be argumentative so I will shut up
<nessita> (yes, that's a weird scneario, but I'm just trying to "show" the goal of the test)
<nessita> ok
<ralsina> hey, installer-option merged! So it was a random segfault, which is quite weird
<gatox> nessita, what is the problem running ./run-tests? everything it's ok here
<nessita> gatox: you sure is a clean branch? you never run ./setup.py build?
<gatox> ahhhh without running that.,, sorry
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhh i know what you mean now
<nessita> ;-)
<nessita> gatox: would you fix please?
<gatox> nessita, of course
<ralsina> what's the point of automating fetching and merging branches if bzr will fail 9 out of every 10 times I try to do it on windows :-(
<briancurtin> ralsina: it was working fine for a while, then this week it has worked like crap so i just do it manually
<ralsina> briancurtin: it worked fine yesterday for me, so if it fails this time, manual it is
<ralsina> briancurtin: it was a good idea though :-)
<briancurtin> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/no-symlinks-on-windows/+merge/98736 is updated
<nessita> briancurtin: thankssssss
<briancurtin> nessita: for the autostart one where i have 3 dependency branches, one which changed...do bzr pull (that branch) or do another bzr merge (that branch)
<ralsina> briancurtin: merge
<ralsina> briancurtin: if you pull you are going to get a "branches have diverged" error eventually
<ralsina> so, merge and commit -m "merged latest whateverbranch"
<briancurtin> arg, two conflicts, but it workd otherwise. thanks
<ralsina> briancurtin: that's for windows-autostart?
<ralsina> if yes, pig me when you resolve the conflicts because I just got them myself ;-)
<nessita> briancurtin: I'm getting 2 conflicts on no-symlinks-on-windows... could you please merge trunk in?
<gatox> nessita, fixed.... was really silly.... just needed to add a new path to ignore during gtk tests
<briancurtin> ralsina: windows autostart, merging your installer-option. it looks like an easy fix - just adjusting the start_from_license (since i added a line right after it)
<briancurtin> nessita: will do
<nessita> gatox: :-)
<urbanape> briancurtin: ping
<briancurtin> urbanape: pong
<urbanape> heya. how's your morning looking?
<briancurtin> urbanape: cleaning up some branches for release, hoping to be done with that shortly. i'll let you know once i'm past that so we can get some mac stuff done
<urbanape> rock on.
<urbanape> I've made some progress getting just ubuntu-sso-client testable on its own so we can work on discrete branches.
<mandel> ok, lunch time for me!
 * mandel lunch
<briancurtin> urbanape: awesome, looking forward to it
<ralsina> briancurtin, urbanape: we are getting a mac mini around here soon so I or someone else can start helping you out on that
<ralsina> briancurtin, urbanape: and we can start getting some mac branches in trunk :-)
<joshuahoover> ralsina: is the desktop+ meeting in an hour?
<ralsina> joshuahoover: yes
<joshuahoover> ralsina: cool...my calendar confuses me since the time change here :)
<ralsina> damn google calendar and DST!
<ralsina> briancurtin: not pushed autostart yet?
<briancurtin> ralsina: doing it now
<ralsina> briancurtin: cool
<urbanape> ralsina: I look forward to that.
<briancurtin> ralsina, nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/windows-autostart/+merge/98741
<nessita> briancurtin: ack
<ralsina> briancurtin: thank
<ralsina> nessita: can't to the 1:1 now, have the repairman for my fridge here :-(
<ralsina> will be back fr the weekly call
<nessita> ralsina: ok
<dobey> what's a little background noise
<dobey> brb, reboot
<ralsina> nessita, alecu: if you wat to IRL the branches that are up for review by mandel and gatox, here is an installer with both applied: http://ubuntuone.com/3m5dJp4BCD7NxfrVJehPUC
<ralsina> and BTW, briancurtin, mandel, gatox
<ralsina> and BTW, briancurtin, mandel, gatox, that thing works SMOOTH
<gatox> ralsina, roger that
<ralsina> so my IRL of all your branches is a +1 :-)
<ralsina> got asked for proxy, it worked fine
<ralsina> could login, got added to autostart
<mandel> ralsina, hurray!
<dobey> hopefully this will be a short meeting today
<mandel> ralsina, does it work without proxy?
<ralsina> mandel: have not tested that yet
<ralsina> mandel: looks like a yes to that
<mandel> ralsina, great!
<ralsina> mandel: but I stopped it before disabling proxy, since I understand that's not supposed to quite work, right?
<dobey> errday i'm mumblin, mumblin
<mandel> ralsina, what do you mean?
<ralsina> mumble
<ralsina> mandel: enabling/disabling proxy with a runing syncdaemon?
<mandel> ralsina, no no no..
<mandel> ralsina, although is a very nice feature to have :)
<briancurtin> any time i switched proxy/no-proxy, i rebooted the whole box (probably not necessary, but rebooting a VM is quick)
<ralsina> alecu: mumble?
<dobey> alecu, nessita: mumble
<dobey> gatox: and you
 * ralsina needs a team rster somewhere visible on his desk
<gatox> connecting
<dobey> yay, now i can get lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<briancurtin> FYI i'm doing another lunch+doctor combo in a bit...girlfriend needs a ride to get a huge needle stuck in her neck and they moved the appointment up :/ (supposedly they have wireless!)
<briancurtin> ha, that looks so horrible. sad story...wireless!
 * gatox lunch
<mandel> ralsina, gatox, briancurtin lets get the sso tests back to pass on windows => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-broken-tests/+merge/98868
<mandel> that should mean we get green lights on that project :)
 * mandel moves along to the next
<briancurtin> mandel: sweet, will look
 * briancurtin lunch
<ralsina> mandel: is that supposed to fix *all* tests?
<mandel> ralsina, yeah :)
<mandel> ralsina, well, in sso, try it out please
<ralsina> mandel: because it doesn't for me
<mandel> ralsina, argh! can I see your output?
<ralsina> mandel: you know on windows that's not easy, when the run ends I'll do my best :-)
<ralsina> mandel: https://pastebin.canonical.com/62854/
<mandel> ralsina, oh, true, I usually run the thing with runtests >> test.out
<mandel> ralsina, you don't have sso or ubuntu one running, right?
<ralsina> mandel: no, I stopped it
 * mandel curses!
<mandel> ralsina, it could be that your machine is faster than mine, since I'm in a vm, and it has the time to close the connection while in yours it does not..
<ralsina> mandel: so, what could I do?
<mandel> ralsina, nothing, I'll fix that being smart somehow, is a matter of thinking :)
 * alecu out for lunch, and to get a macmini
<mandel> alecu, are you getting a small mac donals burger?
<ralsina> mandel: DOOMED! We are DOOMED! ;-)
<ralsina> alecu: take good care of it ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, if we depend on me thinking, yes we are :)
<mandel> ralsina, ubuntuone-client has probably the same issues..
<mandel> ralsina, we should not use the bloody ipc in tests.. but well, I'll do my best
<nessita> ralsina: have a minute for helping me with qt stylesheet?
<ralsina> nessita: sure!
<nessita> ralsina: is there any way to achieve a border for the tabwidget like is requested here https://launchpadlibrarian.net/96895343/u1_desktopClient_colours.png ?
<nessita> I'm just gettingt either this: http://ubuntuone.com/0G4ebsD1ECcxfkMRksWpE6
<nessita> or this: http://ubuntuone.com/27plBng2XJmCgCsIPzocrp
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<nessita> ralsina: would you teach me how?
<ralsina> nessita: set the border-bottom of tabbar::selected to none, I think
<nessita> ahhh let's try
<nessita> ralsina: is already set to white...
<nessita> you think None will work?
<ralsina> nessita: examples on how to do that thing: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7-snapshot/stylesheet-examples.html#customizing-qtabwidget-and-qtabbar
<ralsina> nessita: one chance is that you have another selector of the same specificity lower
<ralsina> so it's overwriting it
<nessita> will confirm
<ralsina> nessita: can you push the branch?
<nessita> ralsina: let me play with what you just said and will push if I can't fix it...
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<ralsina> mandel: eve with the dirtyreactor, your fix is important because for me sso tests in trunk *hang*
<ralsina> mandel: so I would accept that branch as a partial fix
<dobey> oh my poor grey matter :-/
<ralsina> dobey: allergies again?
<dobey> of course
<dobey> my silver car was green.
<ralsina> nessita, dobey, briancurtin, urbanape, gatox, mandel, alecu: Tomorrow I have to take my son topediatrician at noon, so will probably not be around from 3PM to 5PM UTC. I will start 1 hour earlier and not take a lunch break, but don't be surprised if I am not around at that time.
<dobey> or well, still is green. i didn't wash it during lunch :P
<urbanape> kk
<gatox> ack
<dobey> ralsina: i work with mandel. *nothing* surprises me any more.
<ralsina> dobey: hey, behind you! A three headed monkey!
<dobey> his name is kerberos
<mandel> lol
<ralsina> dobey: nice pet! Here's a snack for him: http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/boingboing/iBag/~3/SUc0Bo-E3QA/just-look-at-this-mutant-tripl.html
 * ralsina has a boingboig postfor every occasion
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> dobey: I fear asking but why was your silver car green?
<ralsina> it was made of copper and rusted?
<nessita> ralsina: no success :-/ lp:~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/new-colors
<ralsina> it was made of wood and got wet?
<ralsina> it was made of potatoes and got old?
<dobey> ralsina: because it's covered in pollen
<ralsina> nessita: will give it a shot
<ralsina> dobey: I suppose that's like if it was made of kryptonite
<dobey> kryptonite is really just a metaphor for 'plants' in Superman
<ralsina> which was my next guess
<ralsina> dobey: so superman is the story of a guy and his allergies? Projecting much?
<ralsina> I mean, dracula? Sure, alergies.
<dobey> ralsina: I'm just saying. Nerd that works at the newspaper; kryptonite? Come on.
<ralsina> briancurtin: so there *was* wifi i the neck-piercing doctor's?
<briancurtin2> ralsina: yep!
<nessita> ralsina: pushed a minor tweak to also have border on windows for QAbstractItemView
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<mandel> ralsina, running tests in a deterministic manner on sso for windows, will you be free in a couple of mins to try it in your machine?
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<mandel> ralsina, sweet, tests should be a little slower but you can trust them :)
<ralsina> nessita: trick is QTabBar::tab:selected doesn't seem to be doing anything
<ralsina> nessita: or maybe not, need to do some more tests ;-)
<briancurtin2> mandel: let me know if you need any windows work. i have my win laptop here, not doing mac stuff atm
<ralsina> mandel: yes, briancurtin2 can test it
<joshuahoover> nessita, briancurtin: i noticed bug #851810 is still in-progress...any update on this one?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 851810 in Ubuntu One Client "[FFe] Notify clients when volumes info from server is ready" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851810
<nessita> ralsina: let me know
<nessita> joshuahoover: briancurtin needs to apply some changes, and we haven't received an approval yet... so is not released
<dobey> the only reason it "needs" an ffe, is because it's a dbus api change
<nessita> dobey: actually, an adding
<nessita> but yes
<dobey> well, adding is a subset of change, yes :)
<briancurtin2> ralsina: i'm not sure if this is an artifact of the installer being setup for QA or not, but SD & SSO only run when CP is open. if you close it, everything else closes
<dobey> anyway
<ralsina> briancurtin: that's how it works on windows
<ralsina> briancurtin: since on windows it should start with --with-icon and live in the tray :-)
<briancurtin2> ralsina: ah, that's what i was getting to....i was noticing it wasn't living in the tray
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I have an aswer about the border now
<nessita> ralsina: I'm listening
<nessita> and reading
<ralsina> nessita: the border is being set correctly, but it's BELOW the border of the pane
<ralsina> so, the only way to fix this would be to have the pane have no top border
<ralsina> and then it looks like ass
<nessita> ralsina: so is one of the options I shown?
<ralsina> nessita: to see that this is the case, set this on QTabBar::tab:selected {border-bottom: 5px solid red; margin-bottom: -2px;}
<ralsina> nessita: sorry, don't understand you
<nessita> ralsina: when I "showed" you the problem I linked 2 possible solutions:
<nessita> (01:27:26 PM) nessita: I'm just gettingt either this: http://ubuntuone.com/0G4ebsD1ECcxfkMRksWpE6
<nessita> (01:27:37 PM) nessita: or this: http://ubuntuone.com/27plBng2XJmCgCsIPzocrp
<nessita> ralsina: you're saying the best option is the second one there?
<ralsina> right, the second one
<nessita> right
<ralsina> no, I say both look ugly :-)
<ralsina> and I would rather have the border cross the selected tab
<ralsina> but let me make one final try
<nessita> ralsina: I agree. If you consider there is no way to have what design is requesting, I will ask lisette what she prfers
<ralsina> nessita: I have something that just needs a tweak: http://screencast.com/t/6qyOJ4T5J
<ralsina> nessita: diff https://pastebin.canonical.com/62865/
<ralsina> nessita: you will notice some magic numbers there that need to be corrected to make it look right
<ralsina> nessita: based in the third example from http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/stylesheet-examples.html#customizing-qtabwidget-and-qtabbar
<ralsina> nessita: if you want me to do it, ping me, I am going to prepare mate
<nessita> ralsina: I will give it a try, I love learning this
<ralsina> nessita: it's fun, yes :-)
<ralsina> nessita: if/when we do a QML frontend, it's like this but worse :-)
<nessita> lol
<mandel> ralsina, briancurtin can you pull lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-broken-tests and check that you get clean reactors, my machine is slow I don't get the issue that often
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<ralsina> I would pay $5 for a windows version of yakuake. really.
<mandel> ralsina, will be revno 935
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<ralsina> mandel: so far so good!
<mandel> ralsina, hey!
 * ralsina goes see if fagan wants to +1 that branch for full dejavu
<mandel> ralsina, hahaha
<mandel> ralsina, I'm sure that on linux is going to complain due to pylint, let me fix that first :)
<ralsina> oops, 63 errors because I did not stop ussoc
<ralsina> it complains on windows about pylint too
<ralsina> but that's probably me having an old devtools or something
<ralsina> mandel: got some uncleans again, waiting for it to finish
<ralsina> :-(
<mandel> ralsina, hm.. as I suspected, is nearly there, but I'm mockey patch PbServerFactory and PbClientFactory and I fear there is one somewhere puteando..
 * dobey pokes pylint with very hot poker hoping for it to start burning
<mandel> ralsina, may I have the output when done?
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<dobey> i should just slip in a branch to make pyflakes the default. i bet nobody would notice
<ralsina> mandel: just 18! https://pastebin.canonical.com/62868/
<mandel> ralsina, but that number is 'random' so..
<dobey> hrmm, would be nice to get storage-protocol knocked down to 0 bugs
<ralsina> dobey: current score?
<dobey> 10
<dobey> but definitely too late to do some of them for precise
<briancurtin2> mandel: 1 error - unclean reactor in ubuntu_sso.main.tests.test_clients.RegisterTestCase.test_remote_signals
<ralsina> dobey: isn't 620558 a dup of 720707 ?
<dobey> not sure. but probably
<dobey> if it is, then one less to fix :)
<dobey> but most of them are "we need to send X over the protocol with a new message" and such
<ralsina> I need to triage / kill / move to u1cp all the windows-installer bugs
<ralsina> boooooooooorig
<dobey> eh
<ralsina> dobey: you are pretty close to 0 on ubuntuone-installer ... would be nice to get there before we kill it ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: and I thik bug #853060 is already fixed?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 853060 in ubuntuone-installer (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-installer crashed with GError in function(): Failed to execute child process "ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk" (No such file or directory)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/853060
<dobey> no
<dobey> well
<dobey> it's incomplete
<ralsina> it's "new"
<ralsina> ;-)
<dobey> no it isn't
<dobey> ;)
<dobey> there's 13 against installer in ubuntu though
<dobey> most of them will probably become wontfix though ;)
 * gatox stare at the code, thinking how to fix this without breaking other things
<dobey> rm -rf all the things
<dobey> anyway
<gatox> :P
<briancurtin2> hospital duties are over. stopping for lunch on the way home, be back online in a bit
<mandel> ralsina, can you try the branch again,  I have ran it several times and its ok in my vm
<mandel> gatox, got a windows machine? care to test something for me?
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<gatox> mandel, ok
<mandel> ralsina, and I'm going to make jenkins swear whenever someone does this again..
<ralsina> mandel: that's the whole point of jenkins :-)
<mandel> gatox, please, run the tests on windows for lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-clitn/fix-broken-tests
<ralsina> mandel: did tests just become a lot slower?
<ralsina> mandel: and it still gives unclean reactors
<mandel> ralsina, yes, because we are makins sure we do connect the client and the server and we do disconnect correctly..
<mandel> ralsina, .lnads.lasf ;ojs
<mandel> cojones!"
<mandel> ralsina, and you do not have sso or anything else running, right?
<ralsina> mandel: no, if I do that, I get 70 failures or so
<ralsina> mandel: https://pastebin.canonical.com/62872/
<mandel> ralsina, revno 937, right?
<ralsina> mandel: right
<mandel> ralsina, sorry to doubt.. but I want to be sure :)
<ralsina> mandel: it's ok :-)
<gatox> mandel, running tests....
<mandel> ralsina, weird.. I have ran it like 10 times and it aways passes all of them..
<mandel> ralsina, can you get the full stdout? runtests >> test.out works
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<mandel> thx
<gatox> mandel, i have a couple of fails.... but i'm restarting the vm..... because sometimes i need to do that to run tests on windows
<mandel> gatox, really?
<gatox> mandel, yap
<gatox> mandel, it's like it doesn't close some process or something
<ralsina> mandel: https://pastebin.canonical.com/62876/ (2 errors!)
<gatox> mandel, running again here
<mandel> ralsina, looks like the protocol does not get disconnected..
<mandel> I wish closing things was easier in twistd
<gatox> mandel, sorry.... i have to run it again because i leave it running and ends with a lot of pylint isssues and i lose the trace of the errors, but it was a dirty reactor in some place
<gatox> mandel, 1 error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/895484/
<mandel> gatox, ralsina I think I found the issue.. can you branch again and cat the stdout?
<ralsina> mandel:  not for a few minute, trust gatox on this one
<mandel> gatox, ralsina it now has some debugging messages.. sorry for the pita, but in my machine works..
<gatox> mandel, ok
 * alecu is back
<mandel> gatox, test please, I want EOD :)
<alecu> ralsina, I'm setting up the mini
<ralsina> alecu: iuju!
<mandel> alecu, start getting xcode.. takes ages!
<alecu> mandel, I know.... :-(
<gatox> mandel, ok, on it
<mandel> alecu, and is a nice unix box to set a media server for the tv, although you can only used it for testing ;)
 * alecu has today got a ticket to UDS, and a way to test the new U1 port.
<alecu> mandel, nokia is giving me a raspberry pi for my tv.
<alecu> mandel, and it will probably replace my wdtv.
<mandel> alecu, dude, leave some gadgets for the rest!
<mandel> gatox, works?
<alecu> mandel,  :-)
<gatox> mandel, on it..... my vm is particularly slow
<mandel> gatox, that is because all the power goes to the lights of the keyboard
<mandel> gatox, and that I made the tests slower :P
<gatox> mandel, jejejej...... ok..... running the test right now
<gatox> mandel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/895505/
<mandel> agh! let me log out, unity got a funny white screen on everything..
<ralsina> alecu: if you have fun with it, it's against the employee handbook!
<alecu> lol
<ralsina> alecu: and next week we probably need to get together a day or two to start getting to know it
<alecu> ralsina, sounds great.
<alecu> ralsina, it only has 2gb ram, so I'm not sure how many OSX vms we may fit on it
<mandel> gatox, did you get the full stdout?
<mandel> gatox, I cannot see when the error when
<alecu> ralsina, but to compile and test it sounds right.
<dobey> hey, maybe tomorrow i can actually do friday hack day type stuff
<mandel> alecu, winth 2gm, none..
<gatox> mandel, wait a sec..... doing that
<alecu> ralsina, but probably I can bring some memory from UDS really cheaper than buying it here. Unofficial specs say it holds up to 16gb.
<ralsina> alecu: 1 real (notV) M should be enough ;-)
<alecu> ok. This is the best time to upgrade my desktop to P, while setting up the dev env in the mini.
<ralsina> dobey: remember I have to know about friday hacks. Don't remember about yours....
<gatox> mandel, now it works everything
<mandel> gatox, can you run it several times?
<gatox> mandel, maybe some problem with some timing issue
<mandel> gatox, is the magic of being async
<dobey> ralsina: because i haven't done anything yet
<mandel> gatox, is one of the protocols or client not letting the server go
<gatox> mandel, ok.... i'll run it a couple of times more and save all the output in diff files
<mandel> gatox, thx, can you mail them, I need to take the dog out
<gatox> mandel, ok..... if something fails, i'll send you an email
<mandel> gatox, thx
<ralsina> dobey: so now's a good time to tell me!
<dobey> i don't know what i'll do yet. poke at fixing some stuff in tarmac, i guess
<urbanape> hey, folks. Two tests in ubuntu-sso-client intermittently cause hangs. Both in ubuntu_sso.utils.tests.test_tcpactivation: test_is_already_running and test_get_port_fails_if_service_already_started. Is this a known thing, or are there strategies for making this more reliable?
<urbanape> looks like 2 in 5 runs will trigger a hang in either of those two tests.
<dobey> isolate all the tests!
<ralsina> urbanape: those tests also hang in windows and mandel has a fix for the hang
<urbanape> cool
<ralsina> gatox: for afterhours, when you go ninja: https://bitbucket.org/henning/pyqtdesigner/get/tip.tar.gz
<gatox> ralsina, niceeeee.... i would check that
<gatox> ralsina, it would be awesome to have something like this
<ralsina> mandel: do you still have the link to skip the crash we had on sso tests on windows? urbanape can use it!
<joshuahoover> ralsina: fyi...we heard from a user experience bug #844435 on precise tell us that he installed nightlies and it fixed the problem for him
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 844435 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "ubuntuone-control-panel-backend crashed with ValueError in __init__(): cannot convert float NaN to integer" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/844435
<ralsina> joshuahoover: the power of coincidence!
<ralsina> joshuahoover: because we have no clue what couses that
<joshuahoover> ralsina: yeah, not sure if we did anything to fix that bug specifically, but there you go
<joshuahoover> ralsina: heh, that's what i thought
<ralsina> joshuahoover: mark fix-released ;-)
<joshuahoover> heh
<dobey> joshuahoover: this is a user on precise?
<joshuahoover> dobey: yep
<dobey> joshuahoover: well i guess the code might have changed a little bit. maybe for a timing win in that case :)
<joshuahoover> dobey: yeah, we had a few others experiencing the issue...i'll have to see if i can find those and see if they can test that out
<dobey> joshuahoover: well, now trunk nightlies are the same as what's in precise (2.99.91) i think
<joshuahoover> dobey: right, that's what i was thinking so maybe just have them update and see if the problem goes away
<dobey> joshuahoover: and they'd have to be on precise. nightlies is currently disabled for many packages for older Ubuntus
<joshuahoover> dobey: cool, good to know
<joshuahoover> dobey: these recent complaints have all been precise users
<dobey> ok
<urbanape> off to pick up Lex
<briancurtin> ugh, didn't know we had to wait at the pharmacy, sorry, took longer than expected. will be around for a while past EOD
<dobey> ralsina: I really want to get a bunch of our smaller projects down to ~0 bugs for 12.10.
<ralsina> dobey: not stopping you! :-)
<ralsina> dobey: need any support to achieve that?
<dobey> ralsina: not sure yet. need to go through them all and see where we need to spend some more time on things
<ralsina> dobey: ok
<gatox> eod here..... this backend things is destroying my mind.... i'll probably keep working with this tonight
<dobey> ralsina: now that we're working pretty well with the new stuff, hopefully shouldn't have to spend so much time porting everything and keeping up with all that
<dobey> though some parts of our code related to that, could do with some refactoring
<ralsina> dobey: yeah, but it's not like we ran out of bugs
<ralsina> dobey: I would love to get autilus integration rewritten next cycle
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> i didn't get as far as i wanted to with that this cycle
<dobey> but made a good start
<dobey> i don't know what just happened, but i'm pretty sure my eyes are all red right now :(
<nessita> dobey: you crying a lot about the nautilus integration? :-/
<dobey> no. it's the damn plant uprising
<dobey> ok, my eyes are pretty bad at the moment. so i'm calling it a day
<dobey> later all
<joshuahoover> later dobey
<nessita> briancurtin: you run the test suite on linux?
<briancurtin> nessita: i don't have a linux setup at the moment. i tried to a while back and the whole LXC thing hosed my machine, and now precise can't update and just freezes. i havent had time to look into linux stuff since before pycon. i know i *should* have it, and i'd *like* to have it, i just havent had time to get it working
<nessita> briancurtin: ack. I'm happy to run the suite for you for now, just attached some failures in the autostart MP :-)
<nessita> briancurtin: hum, I think I've been mixing review comments between autostart and no-symlink :-/
<briancurtin> nessita: i think its because the fix depends on several branches, but only one can be officially marked in launchpad as dependant
<briancurtin> i dont know if that's eventually going to screw something up or not
<nessita> briancurtin: any reason to have the autostart code in the no links branch?
<nessita> briancurtin: I'd guess you made a push to the wrong location?
<briancurtin> nessita: yeah, it became a mess because of how many branches are involved
<briancurtin> nessita: should i go back and just create a patch for each relevant part and do them on their own?
<nessita> briancurtin: you could work with 2 completely unrelated branches, in 2 directories
<nessita> briancurtin: definitely ;-)
<briancurtin> nessita: i usually do them in their own directories, i just got sloppy in the rush i guess
<nessita> briancurtin: it happens
<nessita> will re-review tomorro, ok?
<nessita> now I'm eoding
 * nessita -> leaves
<briancurtin> bye nessita, i'll try to get this cleaned up
<nessita> briancurtin: thanks
<nessita> bye all!
<briancurtin> launchpad really doesn't want to let me propose these branches...
#ubuntuone 2012-03-23
<briancurtin> alright, eod here
<czajkowski> mornign all
<czajkowski> dobey: Good morning how are you :)
<mandel> czajkowski, morning!
<czajkowski> mandel: hey hey how you doing ?
<mandel> czajkowski, welcome to the empty CET time zone in the u1 channel :)
<czajkowski> mandel: how goes the rugby ?
<czajkowski> tis rather quiet in here alright
<mandel> czajkowski, injured, torn calf and screwed up ribs..
<mandel> le me grab a coffe and I'll be back :)
<czajkowski> mandel: oh dear :(
<rye> yeah, kind of empty
<ralsina> mandel: what? new injuries?
<ralsina> and good morning
<mandel> ralsina, yeah, not a big deal :)
<mandel> czajkowski, well, I'm taking rugby off for a few weeks to recober
<czajkowski> mandel: you're as broken as your dog !
<mandel> czajkowski, yes, you know dog and owners are alike
<mandel> ralsina, got time to run lp:~mandel/+junk/fix-sso-tests?
<ralsina> mandel: not right away sorry
<mandel> ralsina,  :(
<mandel> ralsina, lets hope gatox gets back online
<ralsina> mandel: nessita had a ton of things to say about that branch too
<mandel> ralsina, a *ton* ?
<ralsina> mandel: he should come back in a few minutes, it's 8AM already
<ralsina> mandel: turns out I do have time :-)
<mandel> ralsina, hurray1
<mandel> s/1/!
<mandel> ralsina, it had a number of prints there to let me know if the protocols are correctly closing as well as the client, please get the stdout :)
<ralsina> mandel: will do
<mandel> ralsina, super thx!
<mandel> ralsina, also, if you can run it several times, better :)
<mandel> ralsina, did the tests pass?
<ralsina> mandel: not finished the 1st pass yet
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, everyone! :D
<mandel> ralsina, puff they are slow to disconnect in your machine!
<ralsina> I think a test just blocked
<mandel> ralsina, if it did, it means is not disconnecting, which is good if it fails
<ralsina> mandel: I will give it a little more time, but test_deprecated_siganl_is_also_sent has been sitting there for a while
<ralsina> which BTW: TYPO!
<mandel> ralsina, not me :)
 * mandel is starting to use bzr blame waaaay too much
<mandel> ralsina, fixing it though :)
<ralsina> mandel: yes, that is stuck
<mandel> ralsina, ok, may ctrl+c and pass me the stdout please :)
<ralsina> mandel: https://pastebin.canonical.com/62905/
<mandel> ralsina, looks like is not connecting to the service 'cool'
<ralsina> mandel: ok!
 * ralsina goes walk ralsina
<mandel> ralsina, do you have to pick up the poo when you walk him, I have to when I take Iron :P
<ralsina> mandel: my ralsina is potty trained
<mandel> lol
<mandel> ralsina, whenever you are back, please check that you did not have sso running, just in case
<mandel> also.. the number of protocols you have is too big, there should always be one, weird
<nessita> hello everyone!
<nessita> mandel: hola! when you can, we can chat about fix-broken-tests
<mandel> nessita, morning! I've heard we have to chat :)
<gatox> good morning
<mandel> nessita, he, you read my mind :)
<nessita> ;-)
<nessita> hola gatox
<mandel> gatox, can you try lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-sso-tests please ?
<gatox> mandel, ok
<mandel> gatox, and morning!
<gatox> :D
<mandel> nessita, have you read this: http://mumak.net/stuff/twisted-disconnect.html
<nessita> mandel: so, I was wondering why you were adding all the PBClientFactory and PBServerFactory, since I tried really hard to remove it in the past
<mandel> nessita, before we start, because my work is based on that :)
<nessita> reading
<urbanape> Lex to school, and then follow-up on my eyes. Should be back soon.
<nessita> mandel: read. If that's the case ("stopListening is easy. It returns a Deferred if it is going to take a while. The others are harder. There is only one way to know when the connection has truly been lost: override connectionLost on a Protocol instance
<nessita> "_
<nessita> )
<nessita> we need to add this support of passing a deferred to  the protocol in IRL as well
<nessita> no?
<nessita> what I don't linke is creating a PBClientFactory and PBServerFactory in the tests, whatever we need, I would love if we add the necessary code in the production code
<nessita> since, I understand, the propery closing applies also to IRL?
<mandel> nessita, this is not required in production, the situation is the following, in production we are async in terms of closing connection, and unless we are waiting for the connection to be closed to do something, we do not care
<mandel> nessita, in trial, the issue is completely different, we have to disconnect to move to the next test, otherwise, dirty reactor
<mandel> nessita, the very very annoying things, is that the bloody things is not easy to reproduce and you can get false possitives if you do not wait for it to close
<mandel> nessita, it has happened to me before, not wait, run test (hurray all green) propose and see dirty reactors in other machines
<nessita> mandel: but in IRL we sometimes want to disconnect and then reconnect again, I think this is perhpas the cause of ussoc not being able to re-start (and thus we keep it running all the time)
<gatox> mandel, did you upload new changes in your branch?
<gatox> i get nothing to pull or merge
<mandel> gatox, is in lp:~mandel/+junl/fix-sso-tests
<mandel> gatox, sorry junk :)
<gatox> ah a different one.... sorry
<mandel> nessita, that can very well be, it we want to be 100% sure we disconnected before we reconnect, yes, we need to do this
<mandel> nessita, for that we have to be a little more careful, since that page assumes that you have a single protocol instance, which in IRL is not the case
<nessita> mandel: we have one protocol per client, right?
<gatox> mandel, can you give me the whole url of the branch.... is saying that is not a branch
<mandel> gatox, sure :)
<mandel> nessita, per client, yes, per server, we dont
<mandel> gatox, here you have it: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/+junk/fix-sso-tests
<gatox> mandel, thanks
<mandel> nessita, in the server factory, you provide the protocol class, which is then instantiated when a client makes a connection, this means that you cannot state that the server does not have more than one client connected
<mandel> nessita, lets bring alecu in the conversation, I'm a little boy with twisted compared to his knowledge :)
<nessita> mandel: unless the protocol class you provide keeps track of that, no?
<mandel> alecu, buenos dias!
<alecu> hello!
<mandel> nessita, yes, exactly
<nessita> hola alecu
<alecu> mandel, the above sounds right: "this means that you cannot state that the server does not have more than one client connected"
<alecu> nessita, mandel: a factory does not keep references to the protocols it has created (unless you do it explicitly in your derived factory)
<nessita> alecu: what I was trying to understand (which I think I almost did now), is why mandel was adding the PBClientFactory and PBServerFactory back in ussoc (see https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-broken-tests/+merge/98868), since I removed those some time ago while cleaning up the ipc code
<mandel> alecu, the main issue we are having is that we are not waiting for the brokers to disconnect, remember this link: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/+junk/fix-sso-tests
<mandel> alecu, we originally did something similar with PB to wait in for the tree deferreds and I guess I failed to communicate how important that was..
 * mandel should have sent and email to ubunet-discuss or something
 * alecu hates returning to Unity just while trying to get used to OS X alt-tabbing.
<alecu> mandel, the "tree" deferreds? what tree?
<mandel> alecu, sorry, brain fuck, three :)
<alecu> oh, ok.
<nessita> alecu: so, after reading the article that mandel linked to me (http://mumak.net/stuff/twisted-disconnect.html), I would like that we add that machinery to the production code, not to the tests
<alecu> nessita, I don't think it's needed
<nessita> alecu: since without it, I think our PB IPC services will not be able to "restart" properly?
<nessita> alecu: we still need to make syncdaemon be able to restart on windows... you don't think this is part of that?
<nessita> (for some cases, I understand is not always an issue)
<mandel> nessita, I think is worth investigating if that is indeed the issue
<mandel> nessita, and in a way, I agree that we should make it easier for people to write tests for the ipc by providing this functionality
<alecu> nessita, I think this is nice to have for tests, but not really needed in production code.
<nessita> alecu: why not?
<alecu> nessita, in prod code this will be catched by twisted handlers and will be just logged as a disconnection error.
<nessita> alecu: but we're having "ugly" traces (just traces) about the broken connections... isn't this part of the issue?
<alecu> nessita, what we need to do in windows is have the IPC reconnect when some of the process is finished and looses the ipc connection
<alecu> nessita, what are those "ugly" traces? do you have a link?
<nessita> alecu: not right now, but is that trace from persepctive broker about... something (can't remember the trace text now)
<nessita> about one end disconnecting and the other end not knowing
<gatox> mandel, i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/896382/
<gatox> and get stuck there
<mandel> gatox, what I was seeing in ralsinas trace, there is more than one protocol.. I really need to know what is doing the ipc in the background
<mandel> gatox, funny thing is, my vm is tuned so that I get just one lol
<gatox> mandel, ah.... you already saw this? let me know if you need to test this further with my vm
<mandel> gatox, I'm seen it, atm I have no bloody clue of the reason :(
<alecu> nessita, so, after re-reading the article, I agree that it's something nice to have for all our tests so we should try to generalize the bits that mandel did and have them possibly in u1devtools. (I know I used some bits similar to that too somewhere)
<mandel> alecu, in the webclient, I had to add them to ensure that we disconnected
<alecu> nessita, but I don't think we should try to apply this solution to our ipc disconnection problems
<mandel> alecu, and tcp activation..
<mandel> those are the place I remember from other times..
<nessita> alecu: ack... but why not the the production code?
<alecu> nessita, I'd like to see what exactly are the ipc disconnection issues, and try to fix them.
<alecu> nessita, also, the ipc in windows does not currently have the "feature" of reconnecting if one of the processes ends.
<alecu> nessita, and that's something we should plan and add.
<mandel> alecu, maybe letting the guy know that we started again we can do that.. does it sound hacky?
<nessita> mandel, alecu: ack then. So mandel, will you be adding this to u1devtools?
<mandel> nessita, yes, lets do it and clean all the tests then!
<mandel> nessita, might not be as easy as it sounds of course, but will certainly work on it :)
<alecu> nessita, mandel: can't we do it in a month or so? :-)
<mandel> nessita, alecu I'll create a bug for this in dev-tools, we might as well let the mac guys know that they should not trust the ipc tests atm
<nessita> alecu: why?
<nessita> mandel: what else is on your plate?
<mandel> nessita, let me see..
<nessita> alecu: if we're adding these pieces of code, I would prefer we add it to the right please
<alecu> nessita, I don't like doing cleanups before releases
<nessita> alecu: this is not a cleanup... the code is not present anywhere so far
<mandel> nessita, this is what I have as my bug list: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=choose&field.assignee=mandel&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&fie
<mandel> ld.subscriber=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on
<mandel> nessita, god, sorry, let me make it shorter
<nessita> alecu: mandel is adding new code, so I really prefer that he adds it to the right place
<nessita> alecu: we may not change u1client to use this yet...
<alecu> nessita, I thought you meant the refactoring of the tests to move the "cleaning after servers" bits to u1devtool.
<mandel> nessita, http://tinyurl.com/c7nyqhq
<nessita> alecu: the thing is that there is no current code, so there is no refactoring. mandel was *adding* new code, and I think is best if he adds it to the right place
<alecu> mandel, what new code are you adding?
<nessita> alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-broken-tests/+merge/98868
<alecu> nessita, there's code to do what the mumak article says in at least two places.
<nessita> alecu: where?
<nessita> alecu: and if so, why mandel is adding yet to a third place? :-)
<mandel> nessita, webclient tests and tcpactivation, let me find the code..
<alecu> nessita, webclient and ipc, iirc
<alecu> ok, not ipc, tcpactivation.
<nessita> alecu: in ussoc there is no test code using a PBClientFactory
<nessita> nessita@dali:~/canonical/ussoc/trunk$ grep PBClientFac *
<nessita> ubuntu_sso/utils/ipc.py:26:    PBClientFactory,
<nessita> ubuntu_sso/utils/ipc.py:339:        self.factory = PBClientFactory()
<nessita> nessita@dali:~/canonical/ussoc/trunk$
<mandel> nessita, one: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu-sso-client/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu_sso/utils/webclient/tests/__init__.py#L74
<nessita> mandel: that's a different code, no?
<mandel> nessita, and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu-sso-client/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu_sso/utils/tests/test_tcpactivation.py#L47
<mandel> nessita, yes and no.. is the same issue, is certainly due to different protocols/reasons
<mandel> nessita, I mean, you have the same problem, need the 3 deferreds, but you are extending diff clases
<alecu> nessita, this is not only about PBClientFactory, but about all cases where a fake server is started for testings, and we should make sure that the connection from the client being tested is completely closed before finishing the test.
<nessita> alecu, mandel: so, I'm -5 to add yet another place we have this hack. I may agree we don't change existing bits, but new code should go where it belongs
<alecu> nessita, so it needs a *delicate and thought out* piece of reusable code to go into devtools, in my opinion.
<alecu> nessita, since we will be using this in many places.
<nessita> alecu: I know how things goes, and I know is very unlikely this will be revisited any time soon
<nessita> so, if we're adding *new* code, it should go in the right place
<alecu> nessita, I think we should come up with some reusable bits first in one of the projects (say, sso or sd), and after a few iterations of that we move it to u1devtools and use it from other projects.
<nessita> I disagree for this case
<mandel> alecu, indeed, and is not that easy.. because you might be using other protocols and factories that need this and you might not know
<mandel> nessita, alecu I'm out of the vote, yet I think we should be pragmatic since urbanape and briancurtin are expecting this tests to pass on mac and I don't think we should block them
<nessita> mandel: I agree we should solve this. Yet i'm not approving more hacks.
<alecu> nessita, I don't want to have a half-assed solution in u1devtools and to have to go iterating thru devtools, since it takes too much time.
<ralsina> mandel, checked, o sso running
<ralsina> that's *no* sso running
<alecu> nessita, and mostly so close to releases
<mandel> ralsina, thx!
<nessita> alecu: this is not affecting releases, no? we will not change production code
<mandel> nessita, alecu is not a hack, is the right way to do it for those tests.. right? is the only way to have deterministic tests on the ipc code
<alecu> nessita, I think it affects our time to bugfix releases
<nessita> alecu: we sacrificed doing the right before already, and we learn we lost useful time instead of gaining it
<alecu> nessita, I'm not saying we do it wrong. I'm saying it's wrong because it's slow to go thru devtools for iterations.
<ralsina> main problem as I see it is, we are breaking tests every time on non-linux platforms. So, get me an estimate of how much it would take to fix this forever, and I am maybe happy to invest it.
<nessita> alecu: but is the right thing to do
<alecu> nessita, there's no "absolute" right. :-)
<nessita> alecu: agreed
<nessita> (non relevant though for this talk ;-))
<alecu> nessita, devtools is the right place to have that bit available to other projects. But it's the wrong place to iterate.
<nessita> alecu: then we need to fix the latter, and not adding code to other projects because of that
<alecu> nessita, the testing classes we put in devtools never gets updated; they end up being "patched" in every test case.
<nessita> alecu: that's not good, and the mistake is not to fix devtools
<alecu> nessita, and that's because going thru devtools is slow. Because you have to wait for fixes to land in devtools, then wait for devtools to be available on tarmac, etc.
<alecu> nessita, and I think that's counter productive to do when we are two weeks from releases on both platforms.
<nessita> alecu: that process is not that slow, we do it very often between ussoc and controlpanel
<nessita> alecu: the problem is the time waiting for reviews, which we need to fix
<ralsina> I suspect most of us are not comfortable reviewing devtools
<ralsina> since a break there breaks everything
<ralsina> So that will always be slower
<nessita> ralsina: perhaps, and we should change that, no?
<ralsina> nessita: indeed
<nessita> ralsina: my point is we can not add code elsewhere, even if it conceptually belongs to devtools, just because it may break
<nessita> we can break ussoc, and sometimes we do, and then we fix
<nessita> and breaking ussoc means breaking u1 *and* software center, for example, yet that does not scare us
<ralsina> so, why not take this as an experiment. Let's try to do this in devtools. Let's review that every test on every platform passes, and then we check our time to deliver, and we learn from it.
<ralsina> We don't have, AFAIK, any hard data on how long a roundtrip through devtools is
<mandel> ralsina, nessita it is not an easy piece of code what so ever
<ralsina> mandel: she's not code! ;-)
<nessita> mandel: I know, but you have a recipe, you have done this before, no?
<mandel> ralsina, nessita, and is coming from me, a retard that things everything is easy
<mandel> ralsina, lol
<ralsina> mandel: agreed, but that just means that whenever we add another test, we may break every platform since we are not getting it right anyway
<ralsina> mandel: and then it works on linu, breaks on windows, and dejavu
<nessita> mandel: so, I wonder why you are sure of adding this code to ussoc and not to devtools ;-)
<mandel> nessita, I have done it before, yes, and it worked, and we could do it correctly for PB, other generalizations are hard
<nessita> mandel: I'm +1 to solve only PB in this iteration, I agree with alecu is dangerous to try to fix pieces that are right now working
<mandel> nessita, ok, it if is just Pb, I'm willing to tackle it, a bigger generalization I won't :)
<nessita> mandel: makes sense
<nessita> alecu: would only tackling PB be a middle ground for you?
<alecu> nessita, yes.
<mandel> nessita, that was my main concert 'acotar' the problem
<nessita> alecu: thanks
<nessita> mandel: I will review the devtools branch
<alecu> mandel, but please take a deep look at all the other tests where this same technique is being used, so you can have in mind a better generalization.
<mandel> alecu, nessita, ack!
 * mandel adds bug
<mandel> nessita, alecu, hehe I already added a similar bug 944125
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 944125 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "Provide reusable code to create a twisted save server for tests" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944125
<ralsina> Ayone needs reviews? If not, I want some head-down time in some issues
<mandel> but is not pb
<alecu> ralsina, briancurtin, urbanape: I've been playing with /dev/fsevents, and managed to make an old C example work with Lion: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/896369/
<ralsina> alecu: neat!
<nessita> ralsina: before you go...
<ralsina> nessita: I'll still be around, just not reading unless someone pings me :-)
<nessita> ralsina: this bug affects 92 people and has a *lot* of dupes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/943046
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 943046 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu Precise) "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with SIGSEGV in QSocketNotifier::setEnabled()" [High,Confirmed]
<briancurtin> nessita: here's a cleaned up and isolated version of the symlink branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/windows-symlink/+merge/99017
<nessita> ralsina: is starting to worry me
<nessita> briancurtin: ack!
<ralsina> nessita: looking...
<ralsina> nessita: looks like we are losing a reference to something, but we are not using QSocketNotifier ourselves, so we must be losing something higher-level
<alecu> nessita, I'm taking a look too.
<ralsina> nessita: we are getting dbus data after we lose the dbus proxy or something
<mandel> nessita, alecu, ralsina, FYI bug 963082
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 963082 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "Provide reusable code for tests that use twisted.spread.pb" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963082
<ralsina> mandel: ack, thanks
<alecu> mandel, no: "provide reusable code for tests that start a tcp server"
<ralsina> nessita: have you ever had it yourself?
<alecu> mandel, this should not be limited to PB
<mandel> alecu, hm.. should be doable with a TCP server since all should inherit from the same, I'll update it
<dobey> hi czajkowski
<alecu> ralsina, how do you suspect dbus?
<czajkowski> dobey: hello :)
<ralsina> alecu: stacktrace
<czajkowski> dobey: I was told you'd be the person to talk to, having problems with banshee so trying to use Rhythmbox, but all my music is there twice :/
<nessita> ralsina: never
<alecu> ralsina, because of dbus/mainloop/qt.so ?
<dobey> czajkowski: what version of rhythmbox-ubuntuone do you have?
<ralsina> alecu: it's segfaulting on pyqtDBusHelper::readSocket
<ralsina> alecu: that stinks of dbus ;-)
<czajkowski> dobey: how do I find that out, am running 12.04
<dobey> czajkowski: dpkg -l rhythmbox-ubuntuone
<dobey> or apt-cache policy rhythmbox-ubuntuone|grep -i installed
<czajkowski> dobey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/896420/
<dobey> czajkowski: ok. quit rhythmbox; rm ~/.local/share/rhythmbox/rhythmdb.xml; start rhythmbox
<briancurtin> ralsina: from yesterday, do we need to do something about --with-icon? or is that for after QA builds?
<ralsina> briancurtin: if you start it from the menu, it should start with --with-icon already
<ralsina> briancurtin: doesn't it?
<czajkowski> dobey: start: Unknown job: rhythmbox
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'll check (i had been starting from desktop icon)
<ralsina> briancurtin: no, sorry, the autostart is --with-icon, the desktop icon or the menu will not
<dobey> czajkowski: that wasn't literal. :)
<czajkowski> :/
<ralsina> briancurtin: if it was already running with --with-icon, starting it will just show it
<dobey> czajkowski: just start rhythmbox again after you deleted the rhythmdb.xml :)
<briancurtin> ralsina: ah, so i'll have a change for the autostart code then. i also wonder if we should start it up (coming from the installer) with --with-icon
<czajkowski> dobey: don't laugh :(
<czajkowski> dobey: No such file or directory
<ralsina> briancurtin: I think so yes
<czajkowski> my day just gets better!
<dobey> czajkowski: no such file or directory from what?
<czajkowski>  cannot remove `/home/czajkowski/.local/share/rhythmbox/rhythmdb.xml': No such file or directory
<briancurtin> ralsina: ack, will propose shortly (need to test in XP VM first)
<ralsina> briancurtin: cool
<dobey> czajkowski: ok, so it's gone then. just run rhythmbox again now
<czajkowski> dobey: ok
<czajkowski> dobey: now I have no music
<dobey> czajkowski: it should be rescanning
<dobey> so your music should appear in a minute
<dobey> might be a little slow if you have lots of music in the u1ms folder
<czajkowski> dobey: love your optimisim :)
<czajkowski> shall wait and see
<czajkowski> thanks for the help
<ralsina> briancurtin: maybe we should just do --with-icon everywhere
<ralsina> briancurtin: think about it and let me know ;-)
<dobey> czajkowski: well, unless you deactivated the plug-in and the library setting got reset to the xdg music folder, and you have no music there :)
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'll check it out
<briancurtin> rebooting, this machine is working like crap
<dobey> czajkowski: is there not a progress bar in the status bar going back and forth or anything?
<czajkowski> dobey: nope nada
<czajkowski> that would be helpful to see alright
<dobey> czajkowski: and no music showing up? is the u1 store listed in the tree?
<czajkowski> dobey: http://twitpic.com/905xp2/full
<dobey> czajkowski: what if you select the "Music" entry with the icon next to it?
<czajkowski> hmm now music is coming in
<czajkowski> but I've been selecting it on and off for the last few mins
<czajkowski> ok music now in there most of it is U1 bought music, I'd have expected to see it under the U1 purchased
<dobey> i think there is a bug in rhythmbox with how it handles the multiple libraries case
<czajkowski> but at least it's still there
<czajkowski> dobey: thanks again for the help
<dobey> sure
<czajkowski> popey: I now only have one copy of music :)
<dobey> also, the fact that the u1 folder appears twice there is weird
<czajkowski> dobey: indeed a little bit confusing :)
<dobey> ah, that might be a bug in the plug-in
<dobey> sigh. mocker. how dare you mock me
 * dobey wonders how to remove mocker from these tests
<joshuahoover> ralsina, nessita: anyone aware of bug #940669 on the team and able to work on it?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 940669 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with SIGSEGV in QSocketNotifier::setEnabled()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940669
<ralsina> joshuahoover: we were talking about it a bit earlier
<nessita> joshuahoover: we're aware, i just mentioned this a few minutes ago
<joshuahoover> ah, very good :)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: so far none of us has actually seen it
<ralsina> joshuahoover: just in case, the user is logged in anyway after the crash?
<joshuahoover> ralsina: not sure
<ralsina> joshuahoover: ok
<urbanape> gonna go check out a coworking space. Will be back in plenty of time for standup.
<dobey> fml. sitting here answering a question on askubuntu, and bam, a spider appears 6 inches in front of my face, rappelling down from the ceiling
<ralsina> dobey: were you using a goto by chance? http://xkcd.com/292/
<nessita> briancurtin: would you quickly fix this and I will approve?
<nessita> ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/tests/test_folders.py:
<nessita>     25:  [W0611] Unused import sys
<briancurtin> nessita: yep, 1 min
<nessita> thanks!
<dobey> nessita: hola!
<nessita> hola dobey!
<nessita> dobey: want some mate? /me hands the mate
<dobey> con medialunas?
<dobey> nessita: might you have any ideas how to get rid of mocker usage in tests/platform/linux/test_notification.py in u1client?
<nessita> dobey: let me look (right after I finish this review)
<dobey> sure, thanks
<ralsina> nessita: just saw in the backlog, that bug by elopio about the mail languages seems like just a bug somewhere, the request was more for feature work. Thanks though!
<nessita> ralsina: ack!
<dobey> mail languages?
<nessita> dobey: I would definitely build a custom class to act as a faked notification module, following the module API, but instead of actually showing notification, storing an internal state where we can assert over it
<nessita> dobey: want me to build something for you?
<dobey> nessita: well it needs to call the real API
<dobey> nessita: because a faked class, or mocker, seems to hide problems
<ralsina> dobey: yes, mail languages, don't worry about it :-)
<dobey> ralsina: was it the evolution default mail message?
<ralsina> dobey: no, SSO's mail confirmation was sent half in spanish
<dobey> oh
<dobey> nessita: also, the API from the gir is a little different from the one in pynotify :(
<dobey> maybe the fix for this bug is to fix the notify gir though
<nessita> dobey: oh, let me dig a little deeper then. Would you be ok with showing actual notifications in the tests? I will as long as we use xvfb
 * gatox fix the bug.... but the tests is killing me: CHALLENGE ACCEPTED
<dobey> nessita: i guess i'm fine with having to use xvfb there. not sure if foundations guys are though
<nessita> dobey: let me try some quick options
<dobey> hrmm
<nessita> dobey: what bug are you trying to fix, though?
<dobey> bug #961342
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 961342 in Ubuntu One Client "GI error while trying to show notifications" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/961342
<ralsina> talking about notifications, do I remember right that we have a TypeError and all notifications are broken on unity?
<dobey> ralsina: not unity
<dobey> ralsina: but yes
<ralsina> dobey: not *only* unity :-)
<dobey> ralsina: broken everywhere
<nessita> dobey: looking
<mandel> ok, late lunch for me
 * mandel lunch
<ralsina> dobey: sing Xvfb and skipping them if DISPLAY is unset?
<ralsina> s/sing/using/
<dobey> ok
<dobey> libnotify is itself broken
<dobey> yays
<mandel> ok, no, I'm stating, I'll go after the stand up
<nessita> dobey: it is?
<dobey> nessita: it has set_hint_foo API for various types, but not for boolean, though lots of hints are of type boolean
<nessita> dobey: so the call self.notification.set_hint('transient', True) is not "valid" in this API?
<dobey> nessita: apparently not with python-gi
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> but looks like we can use int32
<nessita> dobey: yes, that works
<nessita> so, a simple integration test that we can add is a simple as:
<nessita> dobey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/896508/, that does not assert anything but will fail if the notification shows crash
<nessita> dobey: if the gir API provides way to assert over its state, we can definitely migrate all tests to use the real mechanism
<nessita> which I just checked it does not provide any getter, just setters
<dobey> right
<nessita> dobey: we can definitely wrap the notification instance with a very thin wrapper that records every call
<nessita> I've done this in the past, with a recorder
<nessita> so, make a call, the recorder saves the call, and then performs the real call
<dobey> hrmm
<nessita> dobey: and we can use the same suite to run it twice, one with the gi reactor, and one with the glib reactor
<nessita> that will exercise both options using the same code
<nessita> gatox: shall I re-review main-moved?
<gatox> nessita, checking.....
<dobey> nessita: i wonder if the diff will be a bit too large for doing it in precise though, at this point
<nessita> dobey: will affect only tests
<nessita> so I'm +1
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhh i didn't saw your last comment..... your proposal wasn't working.... so i needed to do that.... let me check how i can do that and i'll modify the tests..... i'm finishing the test for the reset branch
 * nessita is always +1 to have better tests that detect issues sooner
<nessita> gatox: thanks!
<dobey> nessita: i've fixed the existing code in lp:~dobey/ubuntuone-client/hint32 i'm not sure exactly how to do it with the real calls. i sonder if i should jusst strip out all the mocker bits and see what happens
<nessita> dobey: I can give this a try, if I don;t  get anything good in a couple of hours, I will leave for the future
<ralsina> people I am off to take son to pediatrician, so pasting my standup in a bit
<ralsina> DONE: another windows QA build, debugged the sso-pops-under bug with elopio, team call, gatox 1:1, bunch of small things. TODO: get you all to review pending branches, another QA build maybe, reviews, work on unfixing geometry BLOCKED: yes, pediatricians are seldom punctual
<urbanape> hope he's well.
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<ralsina> urbanape: he's great, but he needs a certificate for school's PE and swimming
<urbanape> ah, so
<ralsina> urbanape: and there are 16.5 million kids trying to get theirs this week ;-)
<urbanape> so, we'll see you next month, some time?
<nessita> me
<gatox> me
<briancurtin> me
<urbanape> me
<mandel> me
<ralsina> urbanape: hopefully, in 2 hours :-)
<gatox> alecu, dobey ?
<alecu> me
<nessita> ok, let's!
<nessita> DONE: lots of reviews, landed code with new colours for the controlpanel (bug #956077), also fixed bug #822629 while I was at it, weekly call
<nessita> TODO: finish reviews, see if I can help with rewritting the notification tests, start with fix for bug #959447
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 956077 in Ubuntu One Control Panel trunk "[UIFe] Colour changes for the QT control panel" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956077
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 822629 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "QT UI Gaps in tab outlines" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/822629
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Finish (finally) with the reset-password branch, fixing tests in backend getting stuck branch.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with the last tests, Bug #944256
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 959447 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Computer to cloud wizard page: if os.walk fails, 'Calculating' header never goes away" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/959447
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 944256 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Using ubuntuone-control-panel-qt defaults to limit bandwidth" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944256
<gatox> No
<gatox> briancurtin, go
<briancurtin> DONE: a bunch of windows branches, cleaned a few up, did some manual testing and branch testing from the doc's office, very brief mac session
<briancurtin> TODO: finish the last piece of autostart, get back to mac
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: urbanape
<urbanape> DONE: Made some progress on the tests. Still two random hangs, waiting on word from mandel
<urbanape> TODO: Code for testing network presence
<urbanape> BLOCK: Not really
<urbanape> mandel: go
<mandel> DONE: Look at why are tests broken on windows. Implemented half of the solution.
<mandel> TODO: Find out why tests on windows are getting more than one protocol. Implement solution and provide unified way to close Tcp connections correctly in trial for ubuntuone-dev-tools
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> COMMENTS: I need to go a little early to take the dog to the vet
<mandel> alecu, go
<alecu> DONE: got a macmini, updated, installed XCode, started learning OSX, researched /dev/fsevents, got ticket to UDS
<alecu> TODO: get back and finish proxy bugs
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: dobey
<alecu> mandel, hope iron gets well!
<mandel> alecu, should not be something terrible.. he is prone to problems, like the owner
<dobey> oh
<mandel> urbanape, let me have lunch and I'll give you a hand
<urbanape> sure, no problem
<alecu> mandel, is he so mindless that he plays rugby too?
<urbanape> it's intermittent, but not something I'd want to land
<mandel> urbanape, is that in sso?
<nessita> dobey: standup pliz?
<mandel> alecu, no, he is just a darwin fail.. chinese dogs.. you know :)
<dobey> nessita: yeah, sorry. have to write the things :)
<nessita> sure
<dobey> λ DONE: team meeting, triage
<dobey> λ TODO: bug fixing, triage, reviews
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<urbanape> mandel: yeah.
<urbanape> ubuntu_sso.utils.tests.test_tcpactivation
<urbanape>  ActivationDetectorTestCase
<dobey> and i don't remember everything i did yesterday. meh
<urbanape>   test_is_already_running
<urbanape>  ActivationInstanceTestCase
<urbanape>   test_get_port_fails_if_service_already_started
<urbanape> mandel: ^
<urbanape> those two tests will intermittently hang. 2 out of 5 trials will end with one or the other hanging.
<gatox> nessita, mandel  if you have some free time for a review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/reset-error/+merge/99039
<nessita> gatox: ack
<mandel> urbanape, sso tests are broken due to issue on how we close the tcp connections
<urbanape> mandel: ralsina suggested that you had some fix for these in particular on the Windows port.
<urbanape> was that fix skipIf?
<mandel> urbanape, no, is not skipIf hehehe
<mandel> urbanape, but yes, I'm working on a fix to be pushed to ubuntuone-dev-tools, the main reason is realted to this: http://mumak.net/stuff/twisted-disconnect.html
<urbanape> danke
<mandel> urbanape, feel free to 'ignore' those failures, I'll make sure things work with ipc/tcp tests
<dobey> though we'll probably need an ffe for that
<mandel> ok, lunch time for me
<mandel> dobey, ouch!
 * mandel lunch
<dobey> oh right
<dobey> also
<dobey> TODO: perf review stuffs
<gatox> nessita,  branch updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/main-moved/+merge/98703
<nessita> gatox: ack
 * gatox go back to limit bandwitdh
<dobey> ok, time for lunch. bbiab
 * gatox lunch
<nessita> alecu: would you have time for a "pure python" review?
<alecu> nessita, looking
<alecu> nessita, I mean, send it to me!
<nessita> alecu: branch is https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-dev-tools/add-recorder/+merge/99058
<alecu> ack
<nessita> alecu: just pushed a forgotten file (the test file!!!) :-)
<nessita> forgotten as in forgot to bzr add
<alecu> I see :-)
<nessita> alecu: this class in currently in ussoc, my plan is once we have it in devtools, be able to reuse it from u1client (which I need now to fix some notifications tests), and also to remove it from ussoc and use the devtools' one
<nessita> this class == Recorder
<alecu> nessita, your branch fails pep8!
<alecu> nessita, " it is generally better to append a single trailing underscore rather than use an abbreviation or spelling corruption" "class_ vs klass"
<nessita> alecu: it does not here...
<nessita> alecu: really? was not aware of that
<nessita> will change
<alecu> nessita, http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0008/
<nessita> alecu: changing
<alecu> nessita, not that I really care. I don't like class_ better than klass, but I thought it would be fun correcting you on pep8ness :-)
<nessita> alecu: was it? :-)
<alecu> nessita, It really was!
<nessita> glad I could help (?)
<nessita> alecu: fixed and pushed up to revision 61.
<alecu> great!
<alecu> nessita, how does the logic with _next_result works?
<alecu> nessita, say, I'm making a test, does the test_* method need to set _next_result to each result just before the tested code uses the attr?
<alecu> nessita, this seems to be bordering a mocking framework.
<nessita> alecu: it depends, you cat set it at setUp time if yoiu want to always return the same (use case: a backend and a ginve operations, like 'volumes_info'
<nessita> alecu: naaaaaah :-)
<nessita> alecu: you can also set _next_result up in a given test, if you want to force a specific result, for example, None (you may be testing None as a result is handled)
<alecu> nessita, what I don't like about this is that if every non-existing method will return a next_result
<alecu> -if
<nessita> alecu: yes, you should set _next_result with pathc... like I did in the test
<nessita> would you set _next_result to None after using it?
 * alecu is thinking
<alecu> nessita, what if we make _next_result a dict with the method name as the key?
<nessita> alecu: sounds good!
<nessita> I can also remove the _next_result altogether, but since we're using it already, I wanted this to provide it
<alecu> nessita, anyway, if you decide to make any of those changes don't worry doing them in this branch, since the current code is fine.
<nessita> alecu: I can ceratinly do the dict
<alecu> I was just making sense of how it worked.
<nessita> will be quick
<alecu> nessita, also, please try to expand the docstring of the class so it includes the class attributes that provide this special behaviour (other than recording)
<nessita> alecu: can you please elaborate a bit on that? not completely sure what you mean
<alecu> nessita, this class is a Recorder, and the docstring for that aspect of this class is perfect. But since we would like this class to be used in many tests, the class docstring could also include some bits on the special attributes that other desktop+ devs using this class could set.
<alecu> nessita, like _next_result or _handle_attr_error
<nessita> ah, sure, will add that
<dobey> nessita: what is this devtools branch about?
<nessita> alecu: also, would you know how can I make the __name__ of the Recorded class be the __name__ of the class_? In code, I would like this to be:
<nessita>     157 def add_recorder(class_):
<nessita>     158     """Class decorator to wrap 'class_' and record every call made to it."""
<nessita>     159      @wraps(class_)
<nessita>     160     class Recorded(Recorder, class_):
<nessita>     161         """Record every call."""
<nessita>     162
<nessita>     163     return Recorded
<nessita> alecu: but wraps over a class does not work :-/
<nessita> dobey: I'm moving a 'recorder' helper to devtools so I can use this to build the Notification tests, using the real notification engine and also recording every call with its paremeters, to be able to test it
<dobey> nessita: can you file a bug please? also is it ready or are you still working on it?
<alecu> nessita, no, no idea about that. I've not yet added @wraps to my mental toolkit, so I'm in the dark regarding using it for classes.
<dobey> nessita: we'll probably need a ffe if this is to go in for precise
<briancurtin> ugh, i like how this works fine in pure python but not in the frozen binary. wtf.
<alecu> nessita, the branch so far looks good. Let me know if you make any of those changes.
 * alecu will have lunch now.
<briancurtin> ralsina: when you get back, i have an autostart question re: frozen binary
<mandel> ralsina, ping!
<nessita> dobey: oh... we will? (yeah I know the answer)
<nessita> but but but is just a helper
<dobey> it's new api in a library
 * nessita cried
<nessita> cries*
<nessita> dobey: ok, I'll file the bug
<mandel> nessita, yeah.. same happens for the ipc test I suppose.. :*(
<nessita> mandel: yes, will cover both in one bug report
<nessita> dobey: would you add anything to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-dev-tools/+bug/963265?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 963265 in ubuntuone-dev-tools (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Lack of some specific helpers" [Undecided,New]
<nessita> mandel: what's the bug number of the thing you're working on?
<mandel> nessita, one sec, I'll get it
<mandel> nessita, bug 963082
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 963082 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "Provide reusable code for tests that use twisted.spread.pb" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963082
<dobey> nessita: the series targets; and i'd make it only for the recorder stuff. mandel already filed a bug about the pb test case stuff
<dobey> but it will also need an ffe
<nessita> dobey: yeah, but wanted to request a single FFe, like joshuahoover usually advice us
<nessita> dobey: series target added
<nessita> dobey: also added this comment "The first item described in this bug report is being specifically handled in bug #963082."
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 963082 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "Provide reusable code for tests that use twisted.spread.pb" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963082
<dobey> nessita: they should be separate FFes i think. they are separate things
<nessita> dobey: they are both 'missing helpers' :-D
<nessita> dobey: if you insist, I will make them 2 separate FFe
<nessita> but I prefer handing one single bug # to the release tema
<dobey> they are separate branches and separate features
<nessita> team
<nessita> ok then
<nessita> mandel: just FYI, the bug reports are usually phrased describing the problem
<nessita> not describing the task that needs to be done
<mandel> ack
<nessita> mandel: so, instead of "provide foo", the bug may be "foo is not provided" or "Does not provide foo" or "Need foo"
<dobey> nessita: where is the recorder stuff being moved from?
<nessita> dobey: ussoc, with some minor improvements
<mandel> nessita, understood
<nessita> mandel: thanks!
<dobey> nessita: it might be better to leave it there for now then, and move it for after precise
<nessita> dobey: I need it from u1client
<nessita> for*
<dobey> nessita: yes and u1client already depends on sso
<nessita> dobey: you prefer u1client build-dep to list python-ubuntu-sso-client.tests?
<dobey> nessita: isn't that why you install the tests?
<nessita> dobey: for controlpanel, but yes, we should have move the helper to devtools
<dobey> well it makes everything a whole lot easier for precise
<nessita> dobey: what if: if I get the FFe, I do it in devtools, if not, I use it from ussoc?
<dobey> moving things is a huge changset, and we've onmly got 2 weeks
<nessita> dobey: I can have this done today (fyi)
<dobey> nessita: well i'd really rather avoid the ffe entirely.
<nessita> dobey: I understand your point, but I'm completely sure I see a drawback from requesting a ffe for this. Besides asking the FFe itself, what other problem do you foresee?
<nessita> I'm not* completely sure :-)
<dobey> it's not about potential problems i see or don't see. it's about keeping the changes as small as possible. we should not be doing any freeze exceptions at this point. it adds more work to landing the code, it adds more work to do ing the release, it means the changes are probably big (and they are in this case)
<dobey> our goal should be to never need to request exceptions, and i think we've done way too many this cycle already
<nessita> dobey: ok, will tweak the branch and leave it proposed. in a couple of weeks, we could still land in trunk, no?
<nessita> alecu_away: changes pushed
<dobey> we can land it in trunk now, if need be. but i don't really want to merge it into stable-3-0 and ship it in precise if we can avoid it
<dobey> the same for mandel's bug
<alecu> nessita, thanks
<nessita> dobey: ack
<nessita> will have lunch now
<nessita> brb!
<popey> czajkowski / dobey the duplicate music issue fixed?
<dobey> popey: yes
<popey> dobey: what do I need to do?
<dobey> popey: remove the old duplicates (the fix doesn't remove the old ones unfortunately)
<gatox> nessita, i've just fixed the problem in the webclient..... it's working.... i'm going to try to adapt the test for test_webclient now
<dobey> popey: quit rhythmbox, delete ~/.local/share/rhythmbox/rhythmdb.xml, then start rhythmbox back up and let it rescan your library
<popey> how do i know which are the "right" ones to delete dobey ?
 * beuno senses a star wars quote coming up
<popey> ☺
<popey> oh, one is a symlink, bin that
<dobey> well, make sure you only remove it from the library. don't actually delete it :)
<gatox> alecu, ping
<alecu> gatox, pong
<popey> no, i removed the symlink ☺
<gatox> alecu, quick question: where are you testing qtnetwork in sso?? (i assume your hands are related to that :P)
<gatox> i'm looking at test_webclient..... but it's not really clear for me if that is using qtnetwork
<alecu> gatox, test_webclient is both testing qtnetwork.py and libsoup.py
<alecu> gatox, remember that the sso tests are two step: first the gtk test are run, then the qt ones.
<gatox> alecu, ok, thanks..... i'll keep looking into that then
<alecu> gatox, the switch for selecting one or the other is in ubuntu_sso/utils/webclient/__init__.py
<alecu> gatox, what exactly are you looking for?
<gatox> alecu, i want to test the result from _handle_finished, particularly when that fails and return a WebClientError
<ralsina> hello again!
<gatox> ralsina, hi there.... everything ok in the doc?
<ralsina> briancurtin: what doesn't work on frozens?
<ralsina> gatox: perfect!
<gatox> ralsina, great
<ralsina> gatox: my son is allowed to run, swim and or jump all year
<briancurtin> ralsina: add_to_autostart() - works great running u1cp from python, but it seems like the whole function is ignored when run as a frozen exe
<briancurtin> ralsina: that's when you already have cred
<ralsina> briancurtin: interesting
<briancurtin> ralsina: i know it was working when run through the wizard
<briancurtin> ralsina: i even took the getattr(sys, "frozen", False) check out to run the winreg stuff regardless of python or frozen and it only works on frozen...
<ralsina> briancurtin: want me to give you a hand, I can in about 15'
<briancurtin> ralsina: yeah, whenever you have time
<ralsina> briancurtin: ack, will ping you in a few minutes
<nessita> gatox: awesome!!!
<gatox> nessita, between yesterday and today..... i reach the conclusion that tests hate me jejeje
<mandel> ralsina, 1-1 in like about 15-20 mins?
<mandel> ralsina, we forgot to do it
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<ralsina> mandel: I did not forget, I skipped it
<ralsina> mandel: *you* may have forgotten ;-)
<nessita> gatox: as written in the back of my business card: "tests are women are always right"
<mandel> ralsina, it was deferred :P
<gatox> nessita, jejejejeje
<gatox> nessita, you slogan is not very motivational right now :P
<nessita> gatox: until you find out that tests were right, that's when you feel illuminated :) (really, not kidding)
<gatox> nessita, i trust you..... but this backend thing confuse me a lot :P.... but i'm getting there!
<nessita> gatox: let me know if I can help
<gatox> nessita, no worries
<nessita> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-dev-tools/add-recorder/+merge/99058/+edit-status set to needs review again, --fixes added and pushed, and bug invalidated for stable-3-0 and precise
<popey> thanks dobey
<ralsina> mandel: 1:1 quick so I am free to help brian
<mandel> ralsina, sure, let me reboot the mac (mumble just works there)
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<dobey> popey: np.
<dobey> nessita: ok, though i don't think you wanted to paste the +edit-status link :)
<nessita> dobey: nopes :-)
<alecu> nessita, approved.
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<dobey> nessita: should i propose my fix for the TypeError issue in the notifications as-is, or do you still wnat to look at using the recorder for the tests from the one in sso?
<nessita> dobey: I'm working on that branch as we speak
<ralsina> briancurtin: finally, ready to help
<mandel> nessita, got an idea, in a future branch, what about running the ipc tests of windows/mac on linux too? they have no other dependency but twisted
<nessita> mandel: they are already ran
<briancurtin> ralsina: i think i might have figured it out, trying something now...i think im just an idiot
<mandel> nessita, and we do not get dirty reactors?
<nessita> mandel: test_ipc is run on every OS
<nessita> mandel: no
<ralsina> briancurtin: ok, that's a valid excuse! :-)
<mandel> nessita, uh... que feo!
<mandel> nessita, ok, then forget what I said :)
<nessita> :-)
<briancurtin> ralsina: in the meantime, https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-windows-installer/with-icon/+merge/99086
<ralsina> mandel: sockets on windows and linux are not semantically the same. For example, using local sockets as a condition for app unicity worked exactly backwards
<ralsina> briancurtin: reviewing!
<ralsina> briancurtin: I will try to propose and merge mine first
<mandel> ralsina, oh my lords.. is every single part of the os stack different?
<briancurtin> ralsina: ack
<ralsina> nessita: is it ok if we merge the branch of windows-installer I am using to build the windows test builds? It's easier for brian to fix stuff if that's in, or else we get brnaches piling up
<nessita> ralsina: which one would be those?
<nessita> ralsina: if we have merge proposal for that, sure, we can review and merge
<ralsina> nessita: mine is lp:~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/doing-windows
<ralsina> nessita: it does a few things that are "just for now" because it merges branches manually and I remove them as they get approved.
<nessita> ralsina: reading the list of pending branches from a non-versioned file, or having them as command line arguments is too much to ask?
<ralsina> nessita: command line arguments is a pain. A non-versioned file is possible
<nessita> ralsina: just fyi, the version of the last release is 2.99.91 (not 2.99.1), not sure if you're using 2.99.1 on purpouse
<ralsina> nessita: must be a mistake
<ralsina> nessita: I think I saw that in the milestone list, may have typed wrong and then jut was wrong consistently
<alecu> gatox, in your unicode ventures, did you happen to meet the error mentioned by elopio in bug #854328?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 854328 in Ubuntu One Client "On localized windows, XDG gives the wrong folder names" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854328
<nessita> ralsina: I would prefer having the list of pending branches being loaded from some source external to the script, but will not be strict about this (meaning if you really consider is necessary to have this as is right now, I will trust you)
 * gatox looking....
<ralsina> nessita: yes please, because it helps brian and I build the same things
<gatox> alecu, do you know if he is using the latest things in trunk?
<alecu> gatox, it's a very old bug! 2011-09-26:
<nessita> ralsina: does that means that loading the pending branches list from an external source is too much to ask? (not sure if that's what you really mean)
<ralsina> nessita: no, it's not much but it's something else to do and I need to get this done. The list will be clean by monday
<gatox> alecu, because that seems to be fixed in the latests changes..... but i would like some kind of confirmation
<nessita> ralsina: ok then
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thanks
<alecu> gatox, should I assign that bug to you and ask elopio to try again?
<gatox> alecu, ok
<gatox> alecu, unicode doesn't scare me anymore! jeje
<gatox> just make mme cries sometimes :P
<alecu> gatox, brave man! you are a unicode superhero nowadays!
<ralsina> nessita: rethinking, I will merge it with a clean list of branches and keep that on my own
<elopio> alecu, gatox, I'll look at my brazilian xp to try again.
<nessita> ralsina: sounds better :-)
<gatox> elopio, great! thanks, please let me know if the problem persist
<elopio> gatox: I don't think I'll have time for that today, but I'll leave it installing in the night and quickly try tomorrow.
<elopio> I'll add a comment on the bug.
<ralsina> briancurtin: I am proposing doing-windows now, after we merge that, let's get as many of your branches off your woodpile as we ca today :-)
<gatox> elopio, no problme.... i'm pretty busy today too
<gatox> elopio, ok..... alecu please assign that bug to me, so i can see it in my queue
<gatox> alecu, assigned....... thakns
<alecu> elopio: I've added a comment to that bug too, and assigned it to gatox.
<elopio> great. Thanks.
<ralsina> alecu: why is bug #633280 still "triaged" ? ;-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 633280 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "Support proxy" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633280
<ralsina> as well as bug #387308
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 387308 in Ubuntu One Client "HTTPS Proxy Support for file sync" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387308
<alecu> ralsina, probably because it slipped under the radar :-)
<ralsina> elopio: do you remember the number for the "sso pops under" bug? I have a clear explanation of why it happens now
<elopio> ralsina: bug #962407
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 962407 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "SSO window is below the U1 window" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/962407
<ralsina> elopio: thanks!
<briancurtin> ralsina: here are the outstanding branches: https://pastebin.canonical.com/62951/
<briancurtin> ralsina: the "issue" i had with autostart is that i wasn't building/bundling/installing the autostart branch, but a clean one...so yeah, that's why it didn't "work" for a few tests i was doing
<briancurtin> i'm going to step away for a few minutes to make lunch, back in a few mins
 * urbanape feels he could have benefitted by a week-long immersion course in syncdaemon.
<ralsina> briancurtin: ouch
<ralsina> briancurtin: happened to me a few times, too. Have a nice lunch!
<urbanape> brb
<ralsina> urbanape: it's a non-trivial piece (mass?) of code, granted.
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/undup-lib-entries/+merge/99085 <- fairly simple review if anyone would be so kind? :)
<ralsina> alecu: I bet that felt good ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: on it!
<alecu> lol
 * ralsina adds "ceremonial bug killing" to the possible perks for devs
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<ralsina> briancurtin, mandel, gatox: could I get a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/doing-windows/+merge/97972
<ralsina> or two
<gatox> ralsina, on it
<briancurtin> ralsina: already looking
<mandel> then I'm not needed and I EOD :)
<mandel> all, have a bloody great weekend!
<ralsina> mandel: have a good weekend, not too bloody!
<ralsina> mandel: you know, spare the chihuahuas
<ralsina> nessita: one branch that could use a review from you is https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/u1cp-windows-styling/+merge/98704
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<nessita> ralsina: did you merged trunk in there?
<ralsina> nessita: basically, the focus hacks look like crap on windows, so I had to move them into platform-specific qsses
<ralsina> nessita: right, will do and let you know when it's done
<nessita> thanks
<alecu> nessita, gatox, ralsina: this bug is no longer valid on windows, right? bug #803952
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 803952 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "Wizard client tries to register twice to SSO" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803952
<ralsina> alecu: I suspect it's not because all that code is gone
<alecu> since installer was merged and it's no longer separate
<briancurtin> ralsina: doing-windows approved
<alecu> ralsina, great.
<ralsina> briancurtin: thanks!
<nessita> alecu: very likely
<gatox> nessita, i don't think so
<nessita> gatox: no?
<gatox> nessita, do you think that is still valid?
<nessita> gatox: alecu asked for the negative :-) "this bug is no longer valid on windows, right?" my answer -> "very likely" (that is no longer valid)
<alecu> no?
<alecu> j/k
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhh so, i answer the same.... is no longer valid :P
<nessita> gatox: you answered the opposite! :-D
<gatox> jejeje you are confusing me
<gatox> nessita, well.... i wanted to say the same as you in my brain
<gatox> jejeje
<nessita> gatox: I figured. But for a moment you scared me :-)
<nessita> (like, this was still an issue)
<gatox> jeejej
<gatox> alecu, ping..... is there any way to force the webclient in qtnetwork to receive a custom reply in _handle_finished....... this is driving me crazy
<gatox> ??
<gatox> i'm trying to patch something..... but it seems that i cannot reach the things i need to patch
<gatox> because of the way that the signals are connected and so
<ralsina> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/u1cp-windows-styling/+merge/98704 merged, conflicts resolved. It moves quite a bit of qss around, so take a good look in linux and windows
<ralsina> nessita: basically, you should have no visual difference whatsoever on linux
<nessita> ralsina: will do!
<ralsina> nessita: also, will surely conflict with your colors branch :-/
<nessita> ralsina: my colours branch landed already...
<nessita> so I guess you solved the conflicts already?
<ralsina> nessita: then it surely conflicted ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: did you solve those? :-D
<ralsina> nessita: I solved them all!
<ralsina> nessita: did I solve them correctly? That is the question now ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: wanna check? :-D
<ralsina> nessita: it looks good on windows
<ralsina> looks like we have some problem killing syncdaemon on windows
 * ralsina debugs a bit
<ralsina> nessita, alecu: u1sdtool -q (or other reasonable means) fail to top syncdaemon in windows
<nessita> ralsina: when is running?
<ralsina> it prints "2012-03-23 16:26:31,704 - twisted - INFO - Main loop terminated." but keeps the logs open
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<nessita> when is not running, apparently, it starts it again
<nessita> (there is a bug for that)
<ralsina> nessita: it is running, and if we try to stop it, it doesn't. Since it closes the IPC port, another syncademon starts, but because the logs are still open, neither works
<ralsina> so it's sort of a real problem
<ralsina> cannot by Ctrl-C'd either
<nessita> ralsina: why another syncdaemon tries to start?>
<ralsina> nessita: if, for instance, I start u1cp again
<nessita> alecu: can that ^ be related to the tunnel? or the twisted disconnection madness?
<nessita> ralsina: you behind a proxy?
<ralsina> nessita: no
<ralsina> I want to do a patch that after sd closes the main loop kills it very dead
<ralsina> even if we are not cleaning up correctly, keeping the process alive at that point is completely useless
<ralsina> and the OS will clean up after us
<nessita> ralsina: I would advice talking about this with alecu, for sure
<ralsina> nessita: yes, I will
<ralsina> alecu: any thoughts?
<alecu> ralsina, thinking
<nessita> dobey: I quit having this working. The fact that the Notification.new object comes from the gi layer, is making any attempt to record the calls a complete failure
<nessita> dobey: I'm sorry I could not help in this case. I would advice though adding a single test case that will open a real notification, like I showed in the paste
<alecu> ralsina, I'm taking a look, and can't find anything very obvious.
<alecu> ralsina, is this on trunk?
<ralsina> alecu: yes
<ralsina> alecu: I checked and main.quit is being processed, and it's doing a reactor.stop() that never returns
<alecu> ralsina, I would add a print just after reactor.run()
<dobey> nessita: i'm happy to just get rid of all the mocker stuff
<dobey> nessita: then they will all be real calls
<ralsina> alecu: to make it more fun, this can only be tested on .exes :-/
<nessita> dobey: yes, but you can't assert that you made the proper calls, and every needed call (you can't assert you called set_hint_string if the update flag is on, etc)
<nessita> dobey: so, until we replace Mocker tests with soemthing else, we can't remove them
<ralsina> alecu: ok, will do some more prints
<nessita> dobey: my advice is to add a new testcase, that will show a notification, without mocking anything
<nessita> so, the 2 suites together, will give better coverage than what we have now
<alecu> ralsina, only on .exes? ouch.
<ralsina> alecu: yes, but at least I can do them quickly :-)
<dobey> nessita: but calling the wrong thing will at least actually fail, without the mocker.
<ralsina> alecu: feels like C++
<dobey> anyway
<nessita> dobey: yes, that's why I say having the 2 test suites
<nessita> dobey: the mocker, to check that anything is left out, the real life one, to check that every call is valid
<nessita> anything -> nothing
<nessita> ralsina: if you do u1sdtool -q while running syncdaemon from trunk, does it stop?
<ralsina> nessita: not on windows
<nessita> ralsina: it does not stop? os is reproduceable from trunk?
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> nessita: does not stop
<nessita> ralsina: ok, so alecu can reproduce using trunk, right?
<ralsina> ok, this is fun. reactor.stop() is returning, but sys.exit() is not.
<ralsina> So, it may be an atexit handler that is not finishing?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<alecu> ralsina, or a thread that keeps running?
<ralsina> alecu: all threads should be daemonic, and stop...
<alecu> should, could, would
<ralsina> alecu: are we creating threads somewhere in sd?
<ralsina> I know, we are
<ralsina> but why would this work on linux then
<alecu> ralsina, yup: I remember the hash queue, but I know some other places may create threads too.
<alecu> but they should be *very* few.
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: in windows you have all the threads to read directory changes
<alecu> ralsina, anyway, it does not make sense for them to work differently when .exed
<ralsina> ok, so twisted is putting a lot of stuff hooked on sys.exit
<alecu> nessita, that's right too!
<nessita> alecu: ralsina just said this can be reproduced from trunk
<ralsina> alecu: let me try again from .py and see what happens
<alecu> ralsina, sure.
<ralsina> the thing when running from .py is that u1sdtol doesn't work correctly
<ralsina> u1sdtool -q starts an "exe" syncdaemon
<ralsina> and everything fails differently
<alecu> ralsina, and what if the .py sd is already running?
<nessita> ralsina: but what if you have an already started syncdaemon?
<ralsina> alecu, nessita: I start the .py syncdaemon, and u1sdtool starts an exe anyway
<alecu> ralsina, how comes?
<ralsina> alecu: if I knew I would fix it :-)
<alecu> ralsina, they should be listening in the same port, right?
<ralsina> alecu: yeah
<alecu> ralsina, I mean, ipc port
<ralsina> let me see if the .py sd is listening
<alecu> ralsina, oh, -q
<alecu> ralsina, perhaps we have never tested -q right on windows
<alecu> ralsina, I know that -q does some weird things on linux
<ralsina> alecu: used to work
<ralsina> ok, if I use the .py, it's not opening the IPC port
<ralsina> because it can't start the proxy tunnel
<alecu> "<ralsina> alecu: used to work" <- what percentage of certainty? :-)
<ralsina> alecu: previous releases, used it :-)
<alecu> ok
<alecu> :-)
<ralsina> so that's why this has to be exes
<ralsina> basically sd doesn't work from .py anymore
<alecu> ralsina, and what was the change that made it impossible to run from .py? I can't believe it was the tunnel...
<gatox> nessita, these branches are ready for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/reset-error/+merge/99039  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/main-moved/+merge/98703
<nessita> gatox: thanks!
<ralsina> if anyone told me something after I said "doesn't work from py anymore" I missed it
<gatox> ralsina, alecu told you: <alecu> ralsina, and what was the change that made it impossible to run from .py? I can't believe it was the tunnel...
<ralsina> alecu: you better believe it! ;-)
<ralsina> alecu: the whole "start the tunnel" thing was completely broken on windows. Brian and I fixed it for the common case (exes) but not for python binaries, since those are just not executable
<ralsina> alecu: so to fix it we would have to detect that we are not frozen and hack the argument list, and insert the python exe in it, which is gross
<ralsina> and completely platform-specific to boot
<alecu> ralsina, oh, I see. Since the proxy process is not being started....
<ralsina> alecu: maybe we should make it assume there is no proxy if that process fails, though
<alecu> ralsina, right. That's what the code does (or should be doing)
<alecu> ralsina, I have testcases for that.
<ralsina> alecu: it's not what it's doing, though
<ralsina> and this may block the windows release, I'm afraid :-(
<briancurtin> ralsina: is there anything i can do to help out? i noticed it was hard to close SD but i figured it was because of the SHOW_CMD or something making windows stick around
<ralsina> briancurtin: No, it's gone all Bruce Willis on us :-)
<ralsina> briancurtin: a good thing to have here that may help is a fix so that when the TunnelRunner fails it just assumes there is no proxy and sd doesn't fail. That way we can debug it much easier.
<ralsina> briancurtin: global approve for windows-symlink
<briancurtin> ralsina: thanks
<ralsina> briancurtin: you have some needsfixing on autostart-clean
<briancurtin> ralsina: that's what im working on now
<ralsina> briancurtin: ack
<briancurtin> is there any pending branch for the SSO login not working when started via the wizard?
<ralsina> briancurtin: please update with-icon because you are going to have a conflict
<ralsina> briancurtin: it *is* working, I just used it :-)
<briancurtin> hm, i'll try again
<gatox> people.... i'm going to enter EOD mode... i'm actually programming bugs right now :P have a nice weekend!
<ralsina> gatox: the bug you are fixing is linux-specific right?
<gatox> ralsina, right now?? or the 2 branches i proposed?
<ralsina> gatox: let me put it another way ;-)
<dobey> alecu: are we really trying to send dns queries through the proxy server?
<ralsina> gatox: do you have any branches pending that fix windows problems?
<gatox> ralsina, nop
<ralsina> dobey: that's standard procedure
<gatox> ralsina, ah yes
<gatox> ralsina, the backend one that is for review
<ralsina> dobey: proxys are often configured for systems that have absolutely no decent DNS resolution
<ralsina> gatox: ack
<gatox> ralsina, you already approved, but then i need to put the changes in another branch for some bazaar stuff....... this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/main-moved/+merge/98703
<gatox> and this after i move it, doesn't have your approve
<alecu> dobey, no. They are tried with the locally configured dns server, and they will in most cases just fail.
<ralsina> gatox: ok, will look
<alecu> dobey, most proxy servers only allow HTTP proxying, so there's no way to proxy those DNS queries anyway.
<ralsina> gatox: I am merging that one manually so far
<dobey> w. t. f.
<gatox> ralsina, ok..... it's working.... i tested that one a lot!
<ralsina> gatox: so did QA :-)
<gatox> ralsina, even with py2exe
<ralsina> dobey: that's how proxys work IRL
<dobey> alecu: how is the dns query failing then? the gateway is blocking the DNS queries?
<gatox> ok, bye!! if someone needs anything or my branches needs any further improves, please e-mail me
<dobey> proxies are a problem looking for a problem to solve
<alecu> dobey, the dns query fails, because it's done against the local dns server or /etc/hosts, and it returns no match for a SRV type query.
<briancurtin> nessita: removed the add_to_autostart call from the wizard - it works fine, fix pushed
<ralsina> alecu: I am giving you bug #963404
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 963404 in Ubuntu One Client "On windows, syncdaemon can't be stopped." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963404
<nessita> briancurtin: yey!
<ralsina> alecu: it's important
<nessita> briancurtin: you saw mandel's comments?
<ralsina> nessita: "don't do a setUp for only one test" is such a crappy comment :-)
<alecu> dobey, but I've discussed this with facundo, and we have agreed to make a list out of the default server conf option, that's used when that query fails.
<dobey> alecu: local server you mean "server configured on the local network which is broken" here?
<briancurtin> nessita: yeah i saw them, but i need the test to work that way. if i switch the order the patching happens too late
<dobey> alecu: yes, i'm not arguing against that. we should probably do that anyway regardless of any proxy nonsense
<alecu> dobey, either the dnsmasq running on localhost, or the dns server running in your corporate environ that can resolve internal addresses, but blocks resolving external addresses.
<nessita> briancurtin: looking closer then
<dobey> alecu: i'm just trying to understand how it can break like that
<nessita> briancurtin: your patch makes perfect sense :-)
<dobey> or rather, why you saw it break
<nessita> briancurtin: you need that patch before the class creation, which is inside the super'ed setUp
<briancurtin> yep
<nessita> briancurtin: will approve now
<nessita> briancurtin: argh, no, will not approved
<nessita> briancurtin: I haven't run the suite yet, but I can see pep8 issues there
<dobey> alecu: they way you said it in the meeting, and the way it's worded in your bug report, makes it seems like the dns queries are going through the proxy server, which sounds completely wrong
<alecu> dobey, I run tests in a VM, and I have explicitly removed the default gateway from that VM route. The only ip reachable is the ip for a squid running on the host.
<nessita> briancurtin: can you please grab a post-it and write DOCSTRINGS in it, and paste it near your monitor? :-D
<briancurtin> nessita: haha, i will
<nessita> thanks ;-)
<briancurtin> i'll fix it now, 1'
<nessita> sure
<alecu> dobey, what part is worded wrong in the bug report?
<ralsina> briancurtin: while pylint is hell on windows, pep8 works just fine and can even be ran manually ;-)
<dobey> alecu: i'm not sure, which is why i'm asking about it, because i wasn't fully understanding what you were saying :)
<alecu> dobey, does it make sense now after I've explained it yet again?
<dobey> alecu: but it sounds like i should not think about it and just resolve to the fact that proxies are always broken
<alecu> dobey, proxies are usually not broken. It's just some people not getting in the same mindset as them.
<alecu> :-)
<dobey> alecu: no, but probably not your fault. but the fault of bad sysadmins who intentionally break the network to use a proxy
<briancurtin> nessita: docstrings added
<nessita> briancurtin: yey!
<alecu> dobey, most of the sysadmins I've met at medium sized companies are overwhelmed with real work, and setting up a proxy is something they do unwillingly, because users bother them just to check mail, and the sysadmin usually has a direct connection and don't care about proxies working "right".
<ralsina> nessita: you get "foo" ? That can't be good :-)
<nessita> ralsina: eh? where?
<nessita> ah, you reading the emails?
<nessita> ralsina: there's more to come
<ralsina> nessita: the bug mail about "need more than 3 values" yes
<nessita> ralsina: alecu and I found it, I added a final comment
<alecu> nessita is awesome!
<ralsina> hahaha saw the comment. I suppose that was a bit too fake.
<ralsina> I will take a break and put a couple of hours late tonight
<ralsina> so, if I don't see you, have a nice weekend all!
<briancurtin> ralsina: i just updated with-icon whenever you have time later
<ralsina> briancurtin: will check!
<nessita> ralsina: you too\
<ralsina> briancurtin: please check the diff and see you are not missing any &amp; on parameters
<briancurtin> ralsina: have a good weekend
<ralsina> briancurtin: I added one that was missing earlier o trunk
<briancurtin> ralsina: yeah i made sure to include those in the merge
<ralsina> briancurtin: cool, will review tonight
<ralsina> briancurtin: re-approve windows-symlink, it bounced for no reason
<ralsina> and... gone!
<dobey> ok, need to roll. have a good weekend all!
<nessita> ok, I'm gone have a great weekend everyone!
<briancurtin> bye nessita
<nessita> bye!
<mandel> ralsina, is not a crappy comment!
<mandel> and is because I'm lazy, I'm not blocking due to that, but due to the fact that the patch is done there, which is weird :)
<alecu> EOW! bye peoples
#ubuntuone 2012-03-24
<alecu> I'm a royal ass
<alecu> ralsina, ping?
<scientes> I cant figure out how ubuntuone-control-panel ties into system settings in gnome
<scientes> everything i see is just dbus tie ins
<scientes> the U square icon isn't even in this tarball
#ubuntuone 2012-03-25
<satyanash> Is UbuntuOne known to do this to stuff? --> http://imagebin.org/205048
<Onkeltem> "An error has occurred. Our engineers have been notified and we will work to fix this." - this is what I see at Ubuntu One. Any ideas wtf does it want?
<ralsina> Onkeltem: you are seeing that on the website, right? An automated report on the problam has been sent and the engineers will look at it on monday.
<ralsina> satyanash: no, not only Ubuntu One is not known to do that, no userspace app should be able to do that on a system that is working correctly. It seems to me you have some permission issues there.
#ubuntuone 2013-03-18
<JamesTait> Happy Monday, all! :-D
<Brunell> hi all, I wonder if you can help me at all with the initial setup of ubuntu one pleaase, I have created an account and now I have to start the sync
<chaselivingston> Brunell: Hi, could you submit the form at http://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact  so we can get some more information from you?
<Brunell> ok will do
<Brunell> ok form submitted
<Brunell> hi can I reply straight from my email  or do I have to submit another form?
<chaselivingston> Brunell: you can reply directly to the email
<Brunell> thx
#ubuntuone 2013-03-19
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<JoseExposito> Hi! The U1DB C implementation is ported to OS X?
<ralsina_> JoseExposito: we have not tried it AFAIK but it's portable code
<ralsina_> JoseExposito: and the build system supports OSX just fine
<JoseExposito> ralsina_: I have made some modifications in the CMakeList.txt to build the target as universal and use the MacPorts deps
<JoseExposito> ralsina_: But the libu1db.a is generated with this problems:
<JoseExposito> -- Installing: /opt/local/lib/libu1db.a /usr/bin/ranlib: for architecture: i386 file: /opt/local/lib/libu1db.a(mkstemp_compat.c.o) has no symbols /usr/bin/ranlib: for architecture: x86_64 file: /opt/local/lib/libu1db.a(mkstemp_compat.c.o) has no symbols
<JoseExposito> ralsina_: I'm trying to build the dylib too, using cmake -DBUILD_SHARED_LIBS=1
<ralsina_> hmmmm
<ralsina_> let me research 1'
<JoseExposito> but I have link errors: http://pastebin.com/9hTAtVbs
<ralsina_> JoseExposito: that file is not needed in mac
<ralsina_> mkstemp_compat.c I mean
<JoseExposito> it have a #ifdef _MSC_VER, that is not defined in my env
<JoseExposito> ralsina_: Making a simple u1db_open() from a C++/Qt project in Ubuntu I have the same undefined symbols error
<ralsina_> JoseExposito: exactly, it has the _MSC_VER because it's for VS
<ralsina_> on windows
<ralsina_> JoseExposito: the linking errors seem to indicate it's not finding every dependency for some reason
<JoseExposito> ralsina_: Here my changes in CMakeList.txt: http://pastebin.com/zfiujFSe
<ralsina_> JoseExposito: I don'thave a mac handy... can you come back in ~ 3 hours
<ralsina_> ?
<ralsina_> I'll have a mac guy here :-)
<JoseExposito> ok, no problem!
<JoseExposito> anyway, I have similar problems with the Ubuntu package... Lets mi a second to test it
<JoseExposito> ooops more than a second, I haven't got my devel vm here...
<ralsina_> JoseExposito: no rush :-)
<dobey> hrmm, those things are something that should be set internally in cmake, and not something we should have to set, as i understand it
<ralsina_> JoseExposito: you can change the includes and link directories via options, putting them in the CMakeLists is not a good idea
<ralsina_> JoseExposito: you can even use ccmake to change them "with a ui"
<JoseExposito> ralsina_: The same problem in Ubuntu, with apt-get install libu1db-dev
<JoseExposito> when call u1db_open I have an undefined reference error, confirmed
<ralsina_> JoseExposito: weird
<JoseExposito> ralsina_: u1database *dbHandler = u1db_open("/home/jose/test.u1db");
<JoseExposito> undefined reference to u1db_open(char const*)
<JoseExposito> and of course LIBS += -lu1db in the .pro file
<dobey> joshuahoover: hrmm, that is quite odd. that's on ubuntu 12.10, or 13.04? and with any PPA enabled? or built from trunk or something?
<joshuahoover> ??
<dobey> joshuahoover: oh sorry
<joshuahoover> :)
<dobey> joshuahoover: didn't pay attention to the tab complete. that was for jose, who is apparently not in the channel
#ubuntuone 2013-03-20
<JamesTait> Happy World Sparrow Day, everyone! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-03-21
<sbward> hey u1, lots of potential here but unfortunately it hasnt been working very reliably for me.  it seems some days are better than others.
<JamesTait> Happy World Down Syndrome Day, everyone! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-03-22
<elky> Was there an update done to the website since yesterday? The 'more' link now does nothing in the files area.
<noodles775> elky: yeah, confirmed here (I had the page open from yesterday where it worked, reload now it doesn't).
<noodles775> elky: have you created a bug? If not, I'll do one now.
<elky> noodles775, no, i wasn't sure if it was my browser, then i got distracted
<noodles775> elky: cool, I'll write one now.
<noodles775> elky: in case I missed something: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/1158667
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1158667 in Ubuntu One Servers "'More' option at https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ broken" [High,Triaged]
<elky> noodles775, looks right to me. one other thing, I did look at the html and noticed the links to the actual files are missing a space before the href, though I don't imagine it has anything to do with it (both chrome and firefox seem to autocorrect that when rendering)
<noodles775> hrm, I don't see that with ctrl-u on chromium?
<elky> i see, for example:  <a title="IMAG0001.jpg"href="https://files.one.ubuntu.com/<id string was here>" target="_blank">IMAG0001.jpg</a>
<elky> note between title attribute and href attribute
<noodles775> elky: yep, confirmed I see the same thing for one file on my page (ctrl-f "href)
<elky> it's like it for most of mine, firefox's ctrl-u helpfully turns those links red
<elky> noodles775, ooh, it seems to be only unpublished files that have the messed up links
<noodles775> Ah, k. Still worth fixing though :-) Thanks for the pointer.
<elky> yeah, i meant the other version of "only" :P
<noodles775> elky: problem is now fixed. It was actually a partially failed build of the js files. Thanks for the heads-up!
<elky> noodles775, thanks for getting it fixed. i'm surprised so few people noticed
<elky> noodles775, don't forget to update the bug :)
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, and happy World Day for Water, everyone! :-D
<DoctorD90> Ehi, can someone help me with sed command pls?? Just1 second...
<DoctorD90> [19:04] (DoctorD90) sed -e 's/"cd ~/zara && ./eggdrop zara"/"#cd ~/zara && ./eggdrop zara"/g' <start.sh >estart.sh
<DoctorD90> [19:04] (*shell) sed: -e expression #1, char 21: multiple `g' options to `s' command
<DoctorD90> :/ i dont understand the problem
#ubuntuone 2014-03-18
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Biodiesel Day! :-D
<karni> JamesTait: hahah, good afternoon :)
<JamesTait> Hey karni! o/
<karni> Hi JamesTait :) \o
#ubuntuone 2014-03-19
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Chocolate Caramel Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-03-20
<vak> hi all
<vak> i try to stay positive... how could be the UX design like that after several years?...i can't see how to enter the password in ubuntu one client...
<vak> am i blind?
<vak> ubuntu 13.10
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Storytelling Day! :-D
<Darkangel> hey i was just curious is Linux hiring any people that has skills in Html and Testing?
<dobey> huh
#ubuntuone 2014-03-21
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Common Courtesy Day! :-D
<tbarat> karni: ping
<Naphatul> is this thingn discontinued? it doesn't seem to have much development with a few services being shut down
#ubuntuone 2014-03-23
<tbarat> anybody here?
